# Newbie here, TTC #2 aged 36



## starlight2801

Hi ladies :)

I wanted to introduce myself as I'm new to this section.

I conceived my daughter when I was 34 and was 35 when she was born. She's a year old now and we've started NTNP for #2. Well, to be honest he's NTNP but I have to confess having a closer eye on my cycle. 

I'm really excited to be here anyway but nervous too. I'm wondering if being over 35 will make it harder to conceive and whether my pregnancy experience will be more difficult if/when I do. 

I keep trying to tell myself age is just a number and it's less than 2 years since we conceived our daughter and I had a good pregnancy with her but I'm daunted by what I read in the news.

It's good to know this forum is here and I can chat to all you ladies in a similar position.

Wishing you all baby dust and luck with your TTC journeys x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Starlight. We're in a very similar situation! I am TTC #2, and I am 36 (will turn 37 in May). I conceived DS1 when I was 34 and gave birth at 35 as well. My little man was born Nov 2010 so is just coming up to 16 months :flower:

I'm worried about whether my fertility has declined too... you read so much about what being over 35 does to fertility... BUT I just found out a friend is pregnant at 41 and she has a toddler the same age as mine (which obviously means she conceived her 1st child after 36 too). 

This is only really my 2nd month TTC (3rd really but we got the timing all wrong so it didn't really count!), and I'm already driving myself crazy obsessing about it! :dohh:

Anyway, you're not alone hun. Good luck, hope you get a quick BFP x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks EverythingXd

We are in a very similar position indeed :)

Great to hear about your friend and hopefully it will happen for both of us soon x


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, I'm in the exact same situation too, I'm 37 in July and LO is 16 months, born nov 2010. We started TTC #2 in January but no luck yet. It took us 7 months last time, although first month using cbfm. I using cbfm again this time as my cycles have got shorter, they are now 26 days and I tend to O on cd12 which this month was on 12th march. Only managed to bd twice though so not hoping for much this month! LO has been in hospital so much distraction. 

Good luck! X


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Captainj1

Sorry to hear that your LO has been in hospital. I hope he (I assume he, with your blue ticker?) is much better now. 
I'm not surprised you've been too distracted to BD but you never know, if one of those two times was just at the right time...
Well my AF is due in four days now and I'm getting impatient to see what happens. Don't think we got the timing right but there's always hope...


----------



## starlight2801

Hoping for a quick BFP for both of you ladies :)
Thanks for the welcome x

:dust:


----------



## Loopy lotti

Hi Starlight, I'm new to the section & the forum! Good luck, I'm sure you'll fall soon enough!


----------



## Loopy lotti

Loopy lotti said:


> Hi Starlight, I'm new to the section & the forum! Good luck, I'm sure you'll fall soon enough!

And meant to finish that post with a healthy dusting of baby dust!!! :dust:

(can you edit post's once sent? Sorry typical newbie here :wacko:)


----------



## starlight2801

Loopy lotti said:


> Loopy lotti said:
> 
> 
> Hi Starlight, I'm new to the section & the forum! Good luck, I'm sure you'll fall soon enough!
> 
> And meant to finish that post with a healthy dusting of baby dust!!! :dust:
> 
> (can you edit post's once sent? Sorry typical newbie here :wacko:)Click to expand...

Hi, and welcome to the forum :)

I think you'll find it friendly and supportive here, if a little bit addictive!

You can edit your posts once you send them. You should find a button at the bottom of your post but I'm on my phone so can't remember exactly where on the full website. 

Healthy dose of baby dust right back at you :dust:

Xx


----------



## Zeri

Hi! I'll be 36 in June and am also working on #2. I had my daughter at age 33 - she's 2 now. I got pregnant last year but had a miscarriage at 9 weeks, and then a chemical pregnancy in December. I can't help but wonder if my age played a part in the losses. :( Hoping I get pregnant with a sticky baby soon. My DH is 44 so I feel like don't have much time play with. DH is NTNP, but like you, I have a closer eye on my cycle. ;-) 

Being that you had a good recent pregnancy, I should think you should be okay - 36 or not. Sometimes I wonder if fertility drops off rapidly at age 35, or just gradually, though? Hmm...


----------



## starlight2801

Aw Zeri I'm sorry to hear about your loss and your chemical pregnancy :-(
As far as I know (or at least I hope) fertility declines gradually and doesn't just completely drop off at 35 but all the newspaper articles etc are so negative it has got under my skin a bit.
Looking at the BFP thread on this forum shows there are plenty of ladies over the age of 35 who get their BFP.
Fingers crossed for a sticky baby really soon for you 
:dust:


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Well my AF is due in four days now and I'm getting impatient to see what happens. Don't think we got the timing right but there's always hope...

Ooh not long to wait now then, although I'm sure it will drag for you! Fingers crossed! Have you started POAS yet? 

I'm confused this cycle. My last 2 cycles were 33 days, but I think I ov'd nearly a week earlier this cycle. My luteal phase has been short at 9 days and, if I had a 9 day LP this month AF would have been due yesterday. I POAS this morning but it was a BFN (boo!). 

Maybe 10dpo was just too early to detect HCG (I used a Tesco brand kit). Or maybe I'm having a longer LP. Maybe I didn't ov when I thought, cos I didn't use OPK. Or maybe my cycle's just completely random this month :dohh:


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Well my AF is due in four days now and I'm getting impatient to see what happens. Don't think we got the timing right but there's always hope...
> 
> Ooh not long to wait now then, although I'm sure it will drag for you! Fingers crossed! Have you started POAS yet?
> 
> I'm confused this cycle. My last 2 cycles were 33 days, but I think I ov'd nearly a week earlier this cycle. My luteal phase has been short at 9 days and, if I had a 9 day LP this month AF would have been due yesterday. I POAS this morning but it was a BFN (boo!).
> 
> Maybe 10dpo was just too early to detect HCG (I used a Tesco brand kit). Or maybe I'm having a longer LP. Maybe I didn't ov when I thought, cos I didn't use OPK. Or maybe my cycle's just completely random this month :dohh:Click to expand...

Boo to the BFN!! 

I have some Tesco's own brand tests and I think they are more effective from your AF due date so it might be just to early, fingers crossed that it is and you'll still get your BFP this cycle.

I've resisted POAS so far. It's so hard but I get pretty frustrated with BFN's. Roll on next week when I can find out either way.

Cycles are so confusing. I have a 27 day cycle but I'm sure I OV earlier that half way through it ?!?! 

Let me know how you get on with your next POAS x


----------



## Jax41

Hi Starlight :hi: nice to meet you :flower:

All I can say is ignore the news (don't Dr Google) and the stats they just cover a small fraction of us who have success 35+ and 40+. Good luck on your journey for #2!! :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Jax41 said:


> Hi Starlight :hi: nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> All I can say is ignore the news (don't Dr Google) and the stats they just cover a small fraction of us who have success 35+ and 40+. Good luck on your journey for #2!! :hugs:

Thanks, it's good to meet you too :hugs:

Best of luck with your TTC journey and lots and lots of :dust: to you xx


----------



## Elski

Hi girls, I'm 35 (36 in July) and TTC #2. My DD was 2 in December and this is our 4th 'proper' month trying, although we've been NTNP for over a year now. Good luck to all on your TTC journeys! :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Elski said:


> Hi girls, I'm 35 (36 in July) and TTC #2. My DD was 2 in December and this is our 4th 'proper' month trying, although we've been NTNP for over a year now. Good luck to all on your TTC journeys! :flower:

Good luck to you too Elski

:dust: xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi hun, we are also in a similar situation! 

Took us 3 years and a couple of losses (one complicated) to get our boy, so we've started NTNP #2 already (LO is 8 months now) 

I say NTNP as I'm still BFing about every 6 hours, so my LP is a little too short to conceive at the moment! :flower:


----------



## mchel

Hello Starlight, I am new to the site as well, and there is hope, I just turned 40, now it is just a waiting game for me, I wish you the best!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi dan-o and mchel :flower:

Best of luck to both of you ladies on your TTC journeys too
:dust:

Thank you to everyone for being so welcoming x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, AF got me earlier today :cry: I'm gutted, but I guess on a positive note my luteal phase was 13 days this month so fingers crossed for next month. 

It's just a shame because people say you are very fertile after having a baby, and at the moment I feel like that is true for me... I've been having 5 or 6 days of fertile CM before Ov, but still haven't been able to conceive. I hope a longer LP will carry on for me and that I won't be sat here in floods of tears again next month. I really wanted a 2 year age gap or less between #1 and #2.

Fingers crossed for all you ladies! x


----------



## starlight2801

Aw sorry to here your AF caught up with you today but glad there are still some positives :hugs:
Fingers crossed that next month is your month :dust:
I'm still hanging in there but after having a few promising symptoms in the last couple of days i'm starting to feel like my AF is coming too :-(
We'll soon see now I guess... x


----------



## captainj1

Hard luck EverythingXd, just think next month could be your month. I find it soooo disappointing when AF arrives but try to tell myself that I will get at least a whole month more to devote 100% of myself to my LO (and DH of course!). And I feel very blessed having them both, anything else will be a bonus.


----------



## MrsWhy

Hi,

I'm pretty new here too. I am 39 (40 in August) and ttc #2 (1st was born in 2007). I had a mmc last November and since then nothing.

I'm due in 4ish days as my cycles have been a bit weird since I m/c so I'm now between 28-33 days which completely wrecks planning.

Well fingers crossed that each of us get our BFPs soon. If AF gets me this month then I'm going to try OPKs (that's going to be interesting as never used them before). 

:flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi MrsWhy :flower:
Sorry to hear about your mmc in November and hope you get your BFP so you don't need those OPK's.
If your AF does get you this month OPK's are probably the way forward though. With your cycle being a bit all over the place i'm sure they would help you get that BFP.
Good luck and I hope AF stays away this cycle. 
lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Starlight and Captain. 

Starlight - still got my fingers crossed for you, and I'll keep checking in this thread to see how you're getting on :thumbup:

Captain - someone else said to concentrate on what I have rather than what I don't have (yet), and it's true, I am so lucky. My LO is just perfect, I love him more than I can express. My OH is an awesome daddy and hubby :cloud9: Before I had LO I thought I would never get this crazy again if I tried for another, but I'm as obsessed about it as I was the first time!

Hi MrsWhy - good luck for this cycle, and I'd recommend giving OPKs a go if your cycle is a bit erratic.

Popped in to see my HV today at a breastfeeding clinic to talk to her about stopping BFing my LO (he's just down to an evening/night feed now) and I burst into tears in front of her and 2 complete strangers... I'm an emotional wreck over this TTC malarkey! Anyway, she reckons there are loads of women conceiving babies over the age of 40 now and said I shouldn't worry so much.


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: EverythingXd
I'm glad your health visitor gave you some supportive encouragement and hope you feel at least a bit better.
My AF due to arrive tomorrow and I won't be surprised if she does as I'm cramping now, although I guess I have been on and off for the past two weeks.
I'm trying not to stress out about it so I can get a decent nights sleep. Stressing wont help anyways and as Captainj1 said it's good to be happy for what we already have x


----------



## captainj1

Here's to our fabulous LO's and our amazing OHs. And to shagging like rabbits for another month, I can tell you when and if I do fall pregnant I won't have the energy! Haha

I have sore boobies think AF is on her way although she's not due for another week...


----------



## starlight2801

Hope you ladies are all ok? I'm a bit surprised as my AF hasn't arrived on schedule! 
Still feels like she's going too but my cycles have been 27 days exactly again since December (were still a bit all over the place after having my LO until then) so may be a good sign?!?


----------



## starlight2801

Aw gutted :-(
Got a BFN at two days after AF should have arrived.
I'm soo gutted. Not so much because of the BFN because it's been our first month of NTNP (disappointed yes but not gutted) but because I honestly thought my cycles were back to normal and I was regular again after being bang on 27 days for the past four months but clearly they're not :-( :-( 
I just really hope AF arrives now so we can get on with it again...


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Starlight, sorry for delay checking in... the wait to Ov is nearly as hard as the 2ww for me so I've been trying not to come on here too much because I think if anything it makes me obsess more. 

I looked for an update in your other forum posts and it looks like the witch got you - sorry :cry: Onto this month and lots of BDing, lol.

I'm still struggling with worries that something is wrong with me or hubby, even though we conceived LO early 2010... that's a while ago now. I just keep hearing about friends conceiving in their first month of trying after getting their periods back after their first LO. I so wish that had happened to me so I didn't have to put myself through this TTC stuff and all the doubts!


----------



## starlight2801

Aw hun try not to worry. I remember the midwife saying to me to be careful because you're extra fertile in the first few months after having LO so maybe that was the case with your friends too.
I think this TTC can be a stressful business. I was lucky enough to conceive Maia in the first cycle after having my coil removed so I didn't have to really go through it last time either. I hope we both get out BFP's soon :hugs: 
Sorry I didn't update this thread that the witch got me, I thought I did but I was posting on a couple of others so I guess I just got mixed up. It's crazy I honestly felt pregnant and was shocked to get that BFN. I think I wanted it so bad I brought all the symptoms about myself. I hope that doesn't happen everytime or I'll go really crazy... :wacko:


----------



## EverythingXd

That's why I'm worried though - I should have been extra fertile because I got my period back in November after BFing LO, but we've still not been able to conceive so far despite trying.

I am just a natural worrier though! Hopefully we will both be able to look back at this in 6 months or so when we are pregnant and wonder why we stressed out so much.


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> That's why I'm worried though - I should have been extra fertile because I got my period back in November after BFing LO, but we've still not been able to conceive so far despite trying.
> 
> I am just a natural worrier though! Hopefully we will both be able to look back at this in 6 months or so when we are pregnant and wonder why we stressed out so much.

I'm a natural worrier too and I hope that in the next couple of months we will both be worried about being pregnant instead of not being pregnant ;)


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, how are you all doing so far this month? I'm on cd5 so waiting to start POAS tomorrow with my cbfm. My cycles have been short lately, 25/26 days with a 13/14 day LP so I'm trying to take plenty of vitamin C as it is supposed to help with progesterone. Expecting to get my peaks on cd11 and 12 and me and DH are off work next week so will hopefully have plenty of time and energy for bding!

This will be our 4th cycle of trying, I'm getting impatient already altho it took 7 months last time and I was 2 years younger...!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, just checking back in. I'm 3dpo today on cycle 3. Time to enter the dreaded TWW again :dohh:

LP was still too short last cycle (9 days) but two days longer than the month before, so hoping for a better one this month! I'm only 11 days LP normally, so not too far off now!

Hope everyone else is doing well! x


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, thanks for the updates :flower: 
Captainj1 good luck with the progesterone and I hope it makes a difference this cycle. Dan-o I'm glad things are looking better for you entering the 2ww. Keep us up to date with any news.
good luck and :dust: to you both
Well I'm confused today. I'm on CD7 of my 27 day cycle and have EWCM. This happened last month too so it could be normal for me, although I've never checked my CM before so can't say back further than last cycle.
What do you think it means? Does it mean I might be o'ing early and have a long LP or am I getting EWCM longer before o'ing than usual?
So confused :wacko:


----------



## captainj1

Hi starlight, I've had the same thing the last few cycles - tons of ewcm from cd 7 to cd 10 and then O on cd 11 or 12. Felt v horny during the ewcm phase but held off until cd 10 as was saving my energy! But this month I think we will start bding as soon as we get the ewcm, maybe just doing every other day until cd10 and then every day until cd14 or so. Maybe we just get more aware of our ewcm as we TTC, maybe we get more as we get older? We are supposed to be at our sexual peak after all lol!


----------



## starlight2801

Cheers hun, I was thinking its probably the best idea to get BDing right away too.
And why not? As women at our sexual peak ;)


----------



## dan-o

I quite often start my fertile phase around CD7 and ovulate approx CD12, so it's definitely possible! Do you use OPK? I find them great for tracking ov/LP :flower: x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> I quite often start my fertile phase around CD7 and ovulate approx CD12, so it's definitely possible! Do you use OPK? I find them great for tracking ov/LP :flower: x

Thanks hun, I've not used Opk's yet as officially we're NTNP for the next couple of months. I might just have to give them a go though. I think I'm doing everything else possible to TTC really so might as well go the whole way and improve our chances.
What brand do you recommend? X


----------



## dan-o

I just get the cheap ones off ebay, from fertilityplan, they work great for me. 
Funny thing is we always seem to naturally BD around ov time anyway.. but it's still nice to know which are the key days! I usually ov 24-48 hours after my first positive.


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks dan-o, I might give them a go :flower:


----------



## fayben

Hi Ladies:

New to this site. This seems like a great bunch of ladies.

Star - we are almost twins. I too am 36 (about to be 37) and am ttc #2. I have a 13yo boy - a little older than a toddler LOL. Hubby nd I have been ttc since April of last year after I was dx'd with a missed miscarriage and had a D&C. We've had no luck since then - other than a chemical pregnancy the cycle in between the D&C and AF after it. 

I don't get it - I really don't. How is it possible to get pregnant with no problems and then not at all? What is that about?

Anyway, greetings to you all. Look forward to great conversations!

Faith


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Fayben :thumbup:

I'm on CD13 today, I've had 2 days or so of ewcm so I should Ov in the next 2-3 days (I've been having 5 days of ewcm the last couple of months so I guess it will be about the same this month).

I'm thinking if I continue to BD every other day well after my Ov 'just in case' that might make the 2ww go quicker!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Fayben, welcome to the forum :flower: Although I'm new to this section I've been about on BnB since I was pregnant with my daughter and I love it :thumbup: I think you'll find it a friendly place to hang out. Sorry to hear you're having a hard time TTC again. I really hope this is your cycle and lots of sticky baby dust to you :dust:
EverythingXd I think continuing to BD to take your mind off the 2WW is a good tactic :thumbup: 
How are all you other ladies doing? x


----------



## captainj1

Hi Faith! Welcome.
Sorry to hear you've been having trouble TTC number 2. It took me 7 months to get #1 but I was hoping it would be quicker this time but no luck so far and shorter cycles so probably my egg quality is declining...I thought 36 was old but not that old iykwim...

Maybe I'm past it already?! 

All fine here, I'm on cd8 now so about 3/4days off ovulation. I using cbfm this cycle but missed a day of POAS yesterday as I slept in after a big night out. LO has been running me ragged round the garden all day, he literally does not stop...and when he has no more energy left for running after a ball, he wants me to carry him whilst I run after a ball...just wish he would sttn...at this rate me and DH won't have any energy left! DH is up for it this cycle though, jan 2013 bean would be great. Here's hoping! Xx


----------



## fayben

Thanks Ladies for the warm welcome!


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed you and DH can find an energy reserve from somewhere Captain ;)
I'm feeling a bit deflated tonight. My poor LO has been poorly today with what seems to be a nasty vomitting bug :-( I'm not yet using Opk's but I think I've had O cramps tonight but not feeling particularly up for DTD after a day of cleaning up sick and worrying about my daughter (it makes me do sad when shes not well). My DH is engrossed in an online computer game anyway so I guess I just have to hope that I'm either off the mark and yet to O in the next couple of days or that we've already done enough. 
Fingers crossed for a good outcome either way but not feeling confident...


----------



## dan-o

Good luck to you ladies about to ov!! :spermy:

Approx 8dpo here & not feeling particularly hopeful as I've not had any cramps or symptoms to suggest any implantation going on. 
Hoping my LP improves again this month, AF came at 10 dpo last month :dohh:


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o Fingers crossed for a longer LP this cycle at the very least but don't rule out that BFP just yet lady! Remember implantation isn't always obvious and if you haven't had PMS signs either that's a good sign...
Well my daughter has been really poorly today and I'm a big ball of stress tonight :cry: Late dinner and straight to bed with no BD for me again tonight I think :-(


----------



## captainj1

Oh dear starlight hope LO is better soon. My LO has been clingy as hell all day today and my back is wrecked from carrying him everywhere. I work full time so he's usually in nursery but we have a few days off. He's going in to nursery tomorrow though and me and dh have a spa day! 

I'm getting arsey with my DH who apparently has man flu...I'm like...erm I know you're feeling shite but...

Cd 10 and still lows on the cbfm so maybe I'm going to o a bit later this month, so hopefully he'll be feeling better in a couple of days...


----------



## Cmommy26

Hi Ladies,

I'm 36 and ttc #2. I was 34 when DS was born. He's just about to turn two. I had one miscarriage in Jan of last year, at 5weeks. We decided to wait until Nov 2011. We continued trying then discovered I had a polyp which OB thought was preventing me from implanting. It was removed at the end of January. This is our second cycle of trying since being given the green light. I'm currently 9dpo and very hopeful since I feel the same way I felt when I was pregnant with my son. 

I'm excited to have other women who are going through a similar situation to talk to!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks starlight :) Sorry your LO is poorly, hope she feels better soon! We had flu around o time last month and LO was teething around the same time this month lol.. I know what it's like! Hope you still get chance for a quick one lol :flower:

Good luck captain!! x

Hi cmommy, I'm 9dpo as well! When will you test?

As for me, I've just done an HPT and it was BFN :dohh: Not much time left for implantation if I go by last months LP. Shame, but at least it's only cycle 3, will try harder next month :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hopefully you're having a longer LP this month dan-o and there's still time for that BFP.

Hi cmommy :flower: Were there any signs of your polyp, or is it something that can only be detected with OB tests?

I'm in my 2ww now. I had a +OPK on Sunday evening and I think I ov'd either Monday or early on Tuesday. I think I'll test on 13dpo because my LP was 13 days last cycle. Please stay away witch!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi cmommy26 :flower:
I'm glad you have that polyp sorted and can now go ahead with TTC.
Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I thought LO was on the mend this morning but she's gone back downhill through the day :-( The doctor said its that norovirus and we have to just keep giving her fluids and ride it out. He said to give her flat lemonade for glucose so at least she has that treat!

Captain how was your spa day? Fingers crossed you are OV late this cycle to give your man more recovery time from his man fl and dan-o I'm still keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## starlight2801

Ooh Maia seems to have suddenly perked up :happydance:
She suddenly asked for a biscuit and a drink and I'm now typing this on my phone while she is playing on the floor for the first time in nearly 3 full days.
Words can't expressed how relieved I'm feeling right now x


----------



## EverythingXd

That's good news Starlight, it's horrible when they're poorly :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> That's good news Starlight, it's horrible when they're poorly :flower:

:) thanks hun. I'm a happy mummy tonight x


----------



## captainj1

Oh poor Maia, hope she is feeling better. My LO had that virus last month and he vomitted everything for 5 days, then only drank juice for 3 days. Took him 10 days to get over it in total, he was a right skinny dude by the end.

Welcome cmommy! And good luck for this month!

I got a high on cbfm this morning so getting down to it!
X


----------



## Cmommy26

EverythingXd said:


> Hopefully you're having a longer LP this month dan-o and there's still time for that BFP.
> 
> Hi cmommy :flower: Were there any signs of your polyp, or is it something that can only be detected with OB tests?
> 
> I'm in my 2ww now. I had a +OPK on Sunday evening and I think I ov'd either Monday or early on Tuesday. I think I'll test on 13dpo because my LP was 13 days last cycle. Please stay away witch!

The signs for my polyp were basically that I got my period a week early twice. Once in September and once in December. I did not have any other symptoms such as pain, etc. I thought something was wrong with my thyroid because I'm normally so regular. I went to my OB and they ran my bloodwork which came back normal. But a vaginal ultrasound showed a small polyp. My OB told me that she said it could prevent implantation and suggested I have D&C to remove it. The procedure was quick and recovery was basically none but we did have to wait a month.


----------



## Cmommy26

dan-o said:


> Thanks starlight :) Sorry your LO is poorly, hope she feels better soon! We had flu around o time last month and LO was teething around the same time this month lol.. I know what it's like! Hope you still get chance for a quick one lol :flower:
> 
> Good luck captain!! x
> 
> Hi cmommy, I'm 9dpo as well! When will you test?
> 
> As for me, I've just done an HPT and it was BFN :dohh: Not much time left for implantation if I go by last months LP. Shame, but at least it's only cycle 3, will try harder next month :flower:

Hi Dan-O,

Sorry to hear about your BFN. Best wishes on your next cycle! I actually tested this morning and got my :bfp:!!! I'm so thrilled! Just praying and hoping to get through first trimester and have a healthy pregnancy.

I hope you all get your BFP's soon!

:dust:


----------



## dan-o

OMG, that's amazing news!! Huge congratulations cmommy!!!

I tested BFN again today, so won't be joining you this month.. But hope to next month!


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations cmommy :thumbup:
Well I'm heading into the 2ww today and not holding out much hope. With my LO being so poorly only got chance to BD once during my fertile window *
On the plus side Maia really is much better now :happydance: So glad to have my little girl back to her self :hugs:

dan-o I'm sorry to hear about your BFN :-( hope you're ok? x

* Edited to add 'twice' due to a very last minute surprise ;)


----------



## Cmommy26

starlight2801 said:


> Congratulations cmommy :thumbup:
> Well I'm heading into the 2ww today and not holding out much hope. With my LO being so poorly only got chance to BD once during my fertile window.
> On the plus side Maia really is much better now :happydance: So glad to have my little girl back to her self :hugs:
> 
> dan-o I'm sorry to hear about your BFN :-( hope you're ok? x

Thank you starlight! So glad to hear your daughter is well!


----------



## dan-o

Well good news and bad for me! I'm 11dpo and no sign of AF :yipee:

BFN on the tests though lol :dohh:

Disappointed about the BFN, but really pleased to have my LP back to it's normal length this month! Expecting AF tomorrow now ...

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## captainj1

Woop woop cmommy! Congratulations! Fantastic news. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Don't count yourself out just yet dan-o, you never know! 

I had a fab spa day and me and DH have managed to bd twice in the last two days but I'm on cd13 with still no peak on the cbfm....he's out tonight anyway so if I get my peak in the morning we will have to get cracking again tomorrow night....


Damn variable cycles, although hopefully I wil O on cd14 with a lovely quality egg and then have at least a 13 day LP...

Starlight - twice is good enough! I only bd 3 times the month I got my son and only 2 of those were in the fertile window (I think!) x


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations cmommy, that's awesome news! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you! x


----------



## starlight2801

Glad everyone is doing ok.
I've not had such a good day today. Maia has been sick again (after a couple of days vomit free) and I'm really worried about her now. Sick of the doctors not taking me seriously. 
To add insult to injury my car has broken down today too.
Really hoping Maia really is better tomorrow and hoping for that BFP to make up for this week of rotten luck... x


----------



## captainj1

Oh dear starlight. Is Maia drinking at all? That's the key thing. If you can get some dioralyte solution down her she will be ok. Little sips, very often. That bug is horrid though, wiped my lo out and he lost lots of weight. 

As you say hopefully the BFP will come to balance things out :0)

My LO has a bad cold and cough and was up most of last night so I'm hoping for a better night tonight what with DH being out! With that in mind, bed is calling...night girls!


----------



## starlight2801

She is drinking Captain. We are having wet nappies which is good news. It's been almost a week since she's really eaten anything now and she's clearly losing weight and is seeming really weak.
I hate this virus and just want it to go away now...
Hope your LO is feeling better and you get a better nights sleep tonight.
Night night x


----------



## starlight2801

How is everyone today?

I'm happy :happydance:

Maia has been much, much better today and I've managed to get my car fixed so deep breath, de-stress and hope I can find some new (and more pleasent) distractions to stop me obsessively symptom spotting during the tww ;) x


----------



## captainj1

Glad to hear Maia is on the mend. I've had a nice day, although went to anfield to watch the Liverpool match and they were truly awful...

Got some bding in just now as got my cbfm peak this morning so either ov today or tomorrow. Bring on the tww....! 

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## dan-o

So glad your LO is feeling more like herself again!


----------



## dan-o

Fresh cycle for me, the old :witch: is in full force now! :dohh:

My LP was 11, almost 12 days, so pleased I'm back to normal!! At least we now have a chance every month! 

DH has a weeks holiday coming up which should coincide with this months ovulation.. looking forward to that he he!!! ;)


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Fresh cycle for me, the old :witch: is in full force now! :dohh:
> 
> My LP was 11, almost 12 days, so pleased I'm back to normal!! At least we now have a chance every month!
> 
> DH has a weeks holiday coming up which should coincide with this months ovulation.. looking forward to that he he!!! ;)

Hey that's brilliant news about your LP :thumbup: 

Equally good news about Mr dan-o's well timed holiday. No work to worry about = no excuse not to BD at any time you choose ;)


----------



## captainj1

Hey there

So I'm now 2 or 3 dpo and already time isn't going quick enough! We managed to bd once on each of my cbfm peak days, and on 2 of the 3 highs before that, so feel like we did what we could. Time will tell...

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed for you Captain!
I'm not sure how many dpo I am but AF due in less than a week.
No symptoms whatsoever this time but last month I had all of them in the book and a bfn so seeing nothing as a good sign right now.
You're right about it dragging though


----------



## dan-o

Ooooh fingers crossed for you two! Hoping to see some lovely bfps from you very soon!!

AF just about gone for me thank goodness! Not very heavy this month, but
painful!!

Roll on positive OPK!!!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Ooooh fingers crossed for you two! Hoping to see some lovely bfps from you very soon!!
> 
> AF just about gone for me thank goodness! Not very heavy this month, but
> painful!!
> 
> Roll on positive OPK!!!

Ouch! At least AF has taken her leave now and you can start looking forward to lots of BD ;)


----------



## starlight2801

Hope you're all ok ladies.

I'm confused - big time :wacko:

AF is due next Tuesday but today I've noticed (sorry TMI) some stretchy CM tinged with pink blood.

I have no idea what's going on?! Could be implantation but I didn't think this came with stretchy mucus. Could be early arrival of AF or could be late ovulation, although I haven't noticed o bleeding before.

What do you ladies think? I guess I'll have to wait and see if it turns into full blown AF


----------



## dan-o

Could you have ovulated any earlier? 
Fingers crossed it is indeed the elusive IB!!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Could you have ovulated any earlier?
> Fingers crossed it is indeed the elusive IB!!

It is possible, I don't use Opk's or chart temps so I never know exactly when I ov. I just guess by dates and CM.

I've had nothing else since so will keep fingers crossed.. Eeek!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Starlight, if you don't know for definite when you Ov'd, I would BD just in case it is fertile CM with an Ov later than expected. The 1st month I was meant to be TTC was a complete write-off due to me thinking I Ov'd earlier than I did!


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> Hi Starlight, if you don't know for definite when you Ov'd, I would BD just in case it is fertile CM with an Ov later than expected. The 1st month I was meant to be TTC was a complete write-off due to me thinking I Ov'd earlier than I did!

Hi, that's definitely a sensible plan :thumbup:

How are things with you?


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Hi, that's definitely a sensible plan :thumbup:
> 
> How are things with you?

I'm pretty sure AF is coming tomorrow. I'll be 10dpo, which is a shorter LP than last month. I was comparing notes with last month and everything's going the same i.e. no preggo symptoms, but I get AF type pains when I should be implanting and that happened 3 days earlier this cycle.

I've been really down and teary for a few days, apparently it's quite common when you stop breastfeeding because of the changes in hormones etc in your body. I think it's also cos I now have no boobies again... I loved my milk-filled boobies :rofl:


----------



## starlight2801

Stopping breatfeeding is definitely emotional and this TTC business is hard enough anyway :hugs:
Fingers crossed for a nice BFP for you to replenish those boobies to their former milk filled glory ;) 
Stay away :witch:


----------



## vkj73

i was 37 when we had our first.
lots of :dust: for you!

:kiss:


----------



## dan-o

Hi everything, hope AF stays away for you! :af:

How are things today starlight?

Hi vkj :hi:

Nothing much going on here at the mo, just waiting for my fertile signs to kick in.. nothing yet but only cd7. Today I've been chilling with my boy and catching up on washing, rock and roll pmsl. :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm ok thanks dan-o. Pretty tiring day at work today and I'm shattered but no more till next Wednesday afternoon now so looking forward to some good time with my LO.

I've not had any more bleeding since that little bit mid afternoon yesterday so looks like its not AF. Still crossing fingers it was IB but not sure. I had IB with Maia and the timing was the same but it wasn't in stretchy mucous. Time will tell anyway as still too early to test ...

I do feel for you. In many ways waiting for fertile signs is as bad as the TWW. Hope you get some symptoms soon and can start the BD :thumbup:


----------



## EverythingXd

Maybe the stretchy mucus was just a little bit left over from when you were fertile Starlight, and it was IB. I really hope so :thumbup:

Dan-o I saw in your sig that you had a molar pregnancy, that must've been really tough. My friend had the same thing a couple of years back and also had to have chemo for it.

AFM, no sign of AF yet but I'm only 10dpo so it is still early. I just expect my LP to be shorter this month. I am convinced I'm not pregnant though, partly to protect myself cos I don't want to get my hopes up to be knocked down. Also everything's been the same this month symptom-wise as the last few months. When I conceived my LO I had lots of clumpy CM (sorry TMI) and a major blocked nose at implantation which I'm sure was caused by the eggy.


----------



## starlight2801

I really hope you are pregnant everything. Remember symptoms can be different for different pregnancy's :flower:
I hope you're right about the stretchy mucous, I never thought of that...
Fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## EverythingXd

Well, I'm out this month. AF arrived a few hours ago, and I feel like I've been kicked in the belly. I am looking forward to my new cycle though, and at least this one was only 28 days. Plus LP was 11 days so although it was a bit shorter than last month, it was still in the 'normal' range so I'm happy about that. 

Got my fingers crossed for everyone else in their 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## captainj1

Sorry for your news EverythingXd, I know that feeling when AF arrives and it isn't nice huh. But good news about your LP, and may May be your month!

I'm 6 or 7 dpo and no symptoms so far other than my usual pre AF ones so not hopeful, although the month I conceived my son I was sure AF was coming so won't rule myself out just yet. Planning to test on Friday morning if she isn't here by then.

I've had a great day today, me and DH and my brother went down to wembley for the FA cup Semi final and we won so was worth the trip and made me feel at least that I enjoyed the day despite leaving my son with the in laws all day.


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry the witch arrived Everything but great news that your LP was within normal range for the second month running :thumbup:

Sounds like you've had a fab day Captain and have my fingers crossed your pre AF symptoms are actually early pregnancy ones :flower:

As for me I've had a bit of cramping and slightly achey boobies, both of which I had when I was newly pregnant with Maia but both of which equally signal the imminent arrival of AF. 

What is different to normal is my skin has broken out in spots and I have a couple of nasty mouth ulcers on my tongue. I'm shattered too. Again could be symptoms but may be as I've had a more stressful month than usual and Maia seems to have gone off going to sleep which means I'm bound to be knackered :wacko:

Anyway, AF due Tues or Wed so I thought if she didn't arrive I would test Friday too. Although if I could wait maybe Saturday as I'm working Friday and mornings are a big rush.

I better sign off now and try and sleep while I can, I'm up far too late again tonight...

Nite ladies


----------



## captainj1

Any more news from anyone? What about fayben? 

Starlight you are very disciplined waiting until Friday to test! I will only be 12 dpo on Friday and already contemplating testing on Wednesday! I'm so impatient....

Found out today that one of my ntc group from having DS is expecting again, she is 8 weeks gone. Pleased for her of course but secretly hoping i won't be too far behind...!


----------



## gracie1

Hello Ladies
I am new too this site and I am looking for similar ladies in my position who I can just chat too about stuff. When I read this thread I was so happy that are are other people who I can relate too. 
A bit about me - I am 36 and have a beautiful 16 month old girl. I had a bit of a difficult time to begin with as I suffered 3 miscarriages prior to having her. So when she finally arrived I felt blessed that I had finally managed to conceive and have her!
So when me and my husband decided to try again for number 2 I did not think I would have any problems. Unfortunately though, I suffered my 4th miscarriage last november which affected me deeply as I thought after having my little girl I would have no problems again. 3 months later I fell pregnant again - or so I thought - I tested 2 weeks ago after the long 2ww and I had a very very faint positive so I was thrilled again, but this was short lived I had my period in the next couple of days day so i had suffered a chemical pregnancy.
I am now waiting for my ovulation day (7 days away).
I am desperate to conceive my 2nd baby, but I am worried now age isn't on my side. People say to me at least you already have 1 baby, but i need another one. xxxx


----------



## captainj1

Hi Gracie1, welcome to the group! Really sorry to hear what a tough time you've been having, I've never suffered a miscarriage myself before so can't begin to understand how you must be feeling, but I'm sure some of the other ladies can relate. On the positive side it looks as though you don't have any problem falling pregnant so hopefully it will just be a matter of time. I am 36 and have a 17 month old son who took 7 months to conceive and am in my 4th cycle TTC#2. I have been having short cycles so am worried about declining egg quality, but keep reminding myself that fertility declines gradually rather than falling off a cliff so the odds of having another are still good.

I know we should all be grateful for the LO's that we have, and I know we all are truly grateful, but I also know that it doesn't make it any easier to deal with the TTC process for number 2. I'm surrounded at the moment by people who seem to get pregnant the first month of trying and it is frustrating! But equally I have close friends who have suffered multiple miscarriages and failed ivf and when i think of all that I really do feel humbled.


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Gracie1, nice to meet you :flower:
I'm so sorry to hear about what a difficult time your having and your miscarriages. It must be heartbreaking. Fingers crossed, as Captain says its just a matter of time for you and perhaps this cycle will be your cycle. In the meantime we're here to vent your frustrations. Always happy to chat :)
Also please don't feel bad about really wanting a second child. I think I can speak for all the ladies in this group that we all love our LO's to bits but just don't feel that our families are complete yet. This means TTC #2 is as important to us as it was the first time around, which some people don't understand.
Sticky :dust: to you xx


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Any more news from anyone? What about fayben?
> 
> Starlight you are very disciplined waiting until Friday to test! I will only be 12 dpo on Friday and already contemplating testing on Wednesday! I'm so impatient....
> 
> Found out today that one of my ntc group from having DS is expecting again, she is 8 weeks gone. Pleased for her of course but secretly hoping i won't be too far behind...!

Hi Captain, that's great news for your Ntc friend :thumbup: Fingers crossed you'll be joining her when you get your BFP later this week (I really hope so anyway :flower:

I don't know if I'm disciplined or just a coward. Would you believe I waited until a week after I was due when I was pregnant with Maia as I was terrified of getting a bfn :wacko:

I don't think I could wait that long but would be too scared to test as early as my due date. 

No news from me, just plodding on waiting to see what happens. Due today or tomorrow so I'll just see if she arrives. I'm not feeling over confident after thinking I was pregnant last month...

Let us know what happens if you test tommorow, and Fayben where are you?!?! Hope you're ok


----------



## EverythingXd

Welcome Gracie. Sorry you've had problems, wishing you a sticky bean soon. Before I had my LO I thought I would be content and grateful for just 1 child. Now though, as grateful as I am for my gorgeous little man, this 2nd child is as important as the first - in some ways I want it more because I want the 2nd baby for my LO as well as for me and hubby!

Starlight I wish you'd test! I have a feeling this is your month... 

I've realised I'm going to be at least 37 before I conceive again now, it's my birthday in just under 3 weeks - ugh :cry: Although I guess technically I would still be 36 when I actually conceive if this month works out for us!


----------



## gracie1

captainj1 said:


> Hi Gracie1, welcome to the group! Really sorry to hear what a tough time you've been having, I've never suffered a miscarriage myself before so can't begin to understand how you must be feeling, but I'm sure some of the other ladies can relate. On the positive side it looks as though you don't have any problem falling pregnant so hopefully it will just be a matter of time. I am 36 and have a 17 month old son who took 7 months to conceive and am in my 4th cycle TTC#2. I have been having short cycles so am worried about declining egg quality, but keep reminding myself that fertility declines gradually rather than falling off a cliff so the odds of having another are still good.
> 
> I know we should all be grateful for the LO's that we have, and I know we all are truly grateful, but I also know that it doesn't make it any easier to deal with the TTC process for number 2. I'm surrounded at the moment by people who seem to get pregnant the first month of trying and it is frustrating! But equally I have close friends who have suffered multiple miscarriages and failed ivf and when i think of all that I really do feel humbled.

Thank you Captainj1 for your kind words. I too am worried about declining egg quality. I am the opposite to you, I seem to be having longer cylcles - 33/34 days. But yes your right, egg quality declines gradually. Hopefully this will be your cycle. Good luck! I have a few friends who also get pregnant straight away and while I also get pregnant quite easily, its maintaining that pregnancy that I cannot seem to do:nope:
Hopefully it will be our turn soon:flower: xx


----------



## gracie1

starlight2801 said:


> Hi Gracie1, nice to meet you :flower:
> I'm so sorry to hear about what a difficult time your having and your miscarriages. It must be heartbreaking. Fingers crossed, as Captain says its just a matter of time for you and perhaps this cycle will be your cycle. In the meantime we're here to vent your frustrations. Always happy to chat :)
> Also please don't feel bad about really wanting a second child. I think I can speak for all the ladies in this group that we all love our LO's to bits but just don't feel that our families are complete yet. This means TTC #2 is as important to us as it was the first time around, which some people don't understand.
> Sticky :dust: to you xx

Hi Starlight2801, lovely to meet you! Thank you for your reassurance,yes your right I love my LO to bits, I just don't feel complete yet as a family. And I get frustrated when I hear other people get pregnany by accident and don't really want a baby and theres us lot who would do anything to get that BFP and in my case, stay pregnant!
Hope you test soon and get your BFP!
I am on day 10 of my cycle so have warned the hubby!!:happydance:
Keep us posted xxx


----------



## gracie1

EverythingXd said:


> Welcome Gracie. Sorry you've had problems, wishing you a sticky bean soon. Before I had my LO I thought I would be content and grateful for just 1 child. Now though, as grateful as I am for my gorgeous little man, this 2nd child is as important as the first - in some ways I want it more because I want the 2nd baby for my LO as well as for me and hubby!
> 
> Starlight I wish you'd test! I have a feeling this is your month...
> 
> I've realised I'm going to be at least 37 before I conceive again now, it's my birthday in just under 3 weeks - ugh :cry: Although I guess technically I would still be 36 when I actually conceive if this month works out for us!

Hello EverythingXd, lovely to meet you. I too thought I would be content and grateful for having just 1 child, but I agree, I want it more now because I want a little playmate for my LO and I feel I would have the complete family.
Fingers crossed you conceive.....xxxxx


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies :flower:
I really hope you are right Everything but last night I noticed a bit of fertile type cm again which happened to me last month the night before I got my BFN closely followed by my late AF.
I know I'm not out till the witch arrives and it may be just coincidence so we'll see if she arrives today..
Gracie I'm glad your hubbie is warned and ready - bring on the BD :thumbup:
Captain did you test yet?


----------



## captainj1

Hi starlight, sorry to hear your news, I was really hopeful for you this month!

I tested this morning, at 10dpo, with a FRER and got a BFN. To be completely honest I am gutted. Was really hopeful that we might have done enough. And I had to come straight into work and sack someone which hasn't exactly lightened my mood. I have a really stressful but extremely well paid full time job and I know I have very little to complain about in life but even so I feeling very sorry for myself. I texted my mum to tell her I was feeling low and why and she text back to say that I need to try to relax more and it is probably because I'm stressed that I'm not getting pregnant and she's sure it will happen if I stop obsessing about it. She has pissed me RIGHT off. She had 3 kids in her 20s and never had a problem getting pregnant, she also had 10 years off work. I even said in my text to her not to tell my sister and brother as I couldn't cope with their sympathy and comments about how 'it would just be a matter of time' and then she goes and says that!!!!!! Aaaarrrrrgggghhh!

I'm really trying to get closer to my mum, but I feel like I'm getting further and further away from her. she gives me no help with LO, sees him once a month for a couple of hours, and she only lives 45 minutes away and is retired. But she is a right old mess, she drinks too much and has been anorexic all her life so has osteoporosis (she can't lift my 12kg son so even if she was inclined to help out more with him she wouldn't be any use).

Anyway, sorry for that rant. Had to get it off my chest. Hey ho. I'm going to wait for AF to arrive - there's a tiny chance I tested too early as she any due til Sunday but in my heart I know I'm not pregnant. We are going to give it one more month and then go to get checked out I think. How long are you planning to try before you seek help starlight? We will be 6 months after one more cycle. I really don't want to have to go through prodding and poking unnecessarily but equally time is ticking on.


----------



## starlight2801

Aw Captain I'm so sorry to hear about everything - your negative test and everything else going on in your life at the moment. It must have been so hard having to go in and sack someone after that and the situation with your mum sounds so difficult :-( 
All I can offer is big :hugs: and I'll keep hoping that today's test was just still early.
I think the advice is to only go 6 months TTC before getting checked out when you're in your 30's but I know what you mean, I don't fancy it much.
I think I'll give it a maximum of 6 months but might go sooner as my cycles have been weird since we started TTC with several patches of EWCM and niggling pains in the second half of my cycle. Hell I'm not even 100% sure if I'm ovulating :cry:
I've thought about charting properly to try and find out before taking it further but I'm worried i'll find it even more stressful. Last time we were TTC I didn't even know what CM was and went on dates alone and it was so much less stressful :wacko:
I guess all the CM could be normal for me but as I've only just become aware of it I just don't know - aaarrgh!!
Anyway, deep breaths...
I've had no more stretchy CM since last night and it's back to being white and sticky. I still have heavy, sore boobies and as yet no AF. Perhaps I'm in denial but I'm still really hoping that this is my month afterall and the mucous thing is just my body being a bit weird. If it turns out I'm not and AF arrives I think I'll try one month of not focussing on it at all (don't ask me now) just to see if it is stress that's my problem and after that I don't know


----------



## EverythingXd

That sounds like a horrible day Captain. 10 dpo is early so hopefully your BFP is just around the corner. My mum doesn't know we're TTC again but she has told me a few times that she always got pregnant the 1st month she tried (7 pregnancies in total, resulting in 3 children) so therefore she 'knew' I would have 'no problems'... but she was in her 20s and it unfortunately has no bearing on my fertility in my mid 30s.

How are you getting on Starlight? Have you tested or are you waiting? 

AFM I'm doing my own head in, lol! I'm on day 5 of AF. I thought it had gone yesterday but *TMI ALERT* I've had some brown blood today and then it was pink when I wiped. I've got period pain too, which is unusual - but can I just put this down to my body getting back to normal after breastfeeding? Nope! I've been googling about normal AF appearing during pregnancy!! I even convinced myself enough to do an OPK! Negative of course!! :rofl: I am officially going TTC insane!


----------



## starlight2801

:rofl: Everything, you're right, this TTC business can drive you nuts but at least we give ourselves (and each other) a giggle.

I'm hanging in there, still no AF as yet and set to test Saturday morning if the old witch hasn't shown up by then. I can't decide whether I have a good feeling about it or not. My body is confusing me right now :wacko:

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, sorry i've not been on much been super busy doing DIY on the house while DH has a week off! 

Also been trying my best to seduce him at least once a day while I have him at home, I've had quite a long fertile patch this month, a good 5 days of abundant EWCM and niggling ovaries so far! Hoping to ov later today as I had a +OPK yesterday and the day before!

Hope everyone else is well.. ....starlight :test: lol


----------



## captainj1

Hi all

Ive had cramps and one wipe of pink tinged cm which is my normal pre AF routine so guess she will be here tomorrow or sat/sun. I'm at a wedding tomorrow so hoping she will stay away at least another 24 hrs. At least I can have a good drink tomorrow night!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? X


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, sorry i've not been on much been super busy doing DIY on the house while DH has a week off!
> 
> Also been trying my best to seduce him at least once a day while I have him at home, I've had quite a long fertile patch this month, a good 5 days of abundant EWCM and niggling ovaries so far! Hoping to ov later today as I had a +OPK yesterday and the day before!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.. ....starlight :test: lol

Sounds promising Dan-o :thumbup:

What's your secret of actually getting your DH to do DIY? ;) 

We've had the pots of paint to paint the hall in the garage for almost two years now and can I get him to help me do it?!?!


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ive had cramps and one wipe of pink tinged cm which is my normal pre AF routine so guess she will be here tomorrow or sat/sun. I'm at a wedding tomorrow so hoping she will stay away at least another 24 hrs. At least I can have a good drink tomorrow night!
> 
> Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? X

Sorry to hear about the witch :-(

Hope she stays away for the wedding though and you make the most of having that drink. Tell DH he can drive ;) 

I've got some friends coming for dinner tomorrow and hoping to take Maia for an outdoorsy day Sunday but it's weather permitting so we shall see...

... depending on how the next 24 hours go could be enjoying a bottle of wine tomorrow night


----------



## captainj1

Starlight have you tested?! We need to know lol! Xxx


----------



## starlight2801

I haven't tested yet but still no AF so looking increasingly like testing is on for the morning :thumbup:
I'm feeling excited about it but really nervous. I so, so, so want it to be a BFP


----------



## starlight2801

OMG ladies :happydance:

Well yesterday I got another show of fertile looking mucous when I wiped yesterday morning and it continued all day (and is still there this morning) so I had a pretty heavy heart when I got up early to test before my daughter woke up.

But omg there were two lines there!! The test line was a bit faint so I did a second test to make sure and again it said two lines! 

So you Captain, Everything, Dan-o you were right to have a good feeling for me this month :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm still feeling a bit cautious as its strange I'm having more EWCM now than I had when I Ov'd but I'm thrilled that I have a chance to grow a baby here.

Now I need to just keep my fingers and toes crossed that you ladies will be joining me very soon 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## captainj1

Massive congratulations hon! Great news, although I think we were all (except you!) pretty convinced as to what was in store! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! Xx


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Massive congratulations hon! Great news, although I think we were all (except you!) pretty convinced as to what was in store! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! Xx

Thank you :hugs:

I hope that AF stays away for the wedding and you make sure you enjoy that drink. Have one for me too ;)

I'll be stalking you for news of your BFP you know? xx


----------



## dan-o

OMG congratulations!! I just knew this was your month!!!! :yipee:


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> OMG congratulations!! I just knew this was your month!!!! :yipee:

Thanks :happydance:

I think Captain was right that everyone did other than me. I posted on here when DH was still fast asleep and when he woke up I told him and he responded with 'I thought you were'!! I asked why and be said 'subtle changes in your body'. Strangely observant for a man, lol. He could have said something to me before eh? 

I hope that you're not far behind me. Fingers crossed this is your cycle xx


----------



## captainj1

starlight2801 said:


> I'll be stalking you for news of your BFP you know? xx

you'd better be kid! :thumbup: hoping I won't be too far behind xxx


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be stalking you for news of your BFP you know? xx
> 
> you'd better be kid! :thumbup: hoping I won't be too far behind xxxClick to expand...

I hope so too xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Huge congratulations Starlight! I just knew it, but didn't want to overstate it just in case I was wrong haha!!

Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months :cloud9:

Hope to join you in 1st tri soon :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Everything :hugs:

Fingers crossed that this cycle is your cycle and you'll be joining me in 1st Tri :cloud9: xx


----------



## captainj1

Hey girls, we are slipping down the thread list so thought I'd ask how everyone is? I'm 4dpo so just coming towards the end of AF. O will hopefully be bank holiday weekend so I'm hoping for lots of bd opportunity!

Xxx hope all well xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Captain,
Hope the wedding went well last weekend?
I guess I shouldn't be posting on here now but noticed you had posted so thought I'd take the opportunity to wish you and all you other ladies good luck for this cycle :flower:
O day falling on bank holiday is a promising start Captain... x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies 7dpo for me today, so 5 days to go until AF is due...

Had some cramping yesterday and more today, which is promising for me, I had implantation cramps around this time in the 2ww with all 3 pregnancies to date. Mind you it might mean nothing at all, and just be random cramps! :dohh:

My boobs are also huge! I keep thinking they are full of milk, but they aren't any more full than normal, just bigger! First month they have done this since AF has returned. I always used to get sore/bigger boobs after ov, so it could be a sign my hormones are balancing a bit better now :flower:

Nothing else to speak of really, just a bit of a stuffy nose I guess. I had that when pregnant with Sid in the first tri, so it could be classed as another good sign... or it might just be dust from the DIY irritating me lol :haha:

How is it going starlight? Of course you should still be posting, how will we keep up with your pregnancy otherwise!!!
Seems like ages ago you got your BFP, but it was only a few days!! Are you having any early scans or waiting it out until 12w? I was just trying to work out your EDD, is it around christmas?

Captain, glad your AF is on her way out now. Fingers crossed for the well timed ov coming up!!! :yipee:

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hi dan-o 
That all sounds really promising for you, sounds like your hormones have settled right down now :thumbup:
Well I'm officially 5 weeks pregnant today and everything seems ok so far. I've been having a bit of lower back ache and the odd niggle but feeling generally ok so far.
Yep based on my last period date my due date is 27th December so very close to Christmas. What a brilliant Christmas pressie eh? :cloud9:
I'm a bit skint and can't afford an early scan but going to the doctors tonight to arrange my midwife referral and trying to think of a way to persuade him to try and get me an early scan (patience is definitely not my middle name) but I expect i'll have to wait 12 weeks. 
When I had Maia I had to have a scan at 7 weeks due to a spotting and I felt so much less anxious after it. I certainly don't want to wish spotting on myself this time though, I'd just like the scan, lol.
Anyways best sign off but still hoping you'll be joining me soon and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## dan-o

Ahhh that made me smile..a christmas baby to be!! How wonderful is that! 

Good luck for your upcoming booking appt at the MW's, hope you get a good one! x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi girls :flower:

Captain - good luck for this cycle. It's always nice when Ov coincides with a break isn't it? I'm feeling like May might be my lucky month. It's my birthday on May 7th, which is just before AF is due because I think I Ov'd yesterday or today (+OPK yesterday at 2pm ish). I'm therefore hoping for a birthday BFP :happydance: If that doesn't work out, my next Ov should be while we are on holiday! We're going to Corfu for a week on 18th May... yaay!

Starlight - the best way to get an early scan is to tell them you don't know when your last AF was. They usually then like to get a scan done early in order to date the baby before the 12 week scan.

Your symptoms sound good dan-o. Will you be testing before AF is due?


----------



## starlight2801

Hey Everything :flower:
A birthday BFP would be awesome! Hope you've been frantically BD'ing ;)
I wish I'd have thought of telling the doc I didn't know my dates. I sat there in front of him going through my diary to tell him the exact date of last AF - doh!
Looks like I'm facing the long wait until the 12 week scan then... x


----------



## dan-o

Caved and tested today at 8dpo :dohh: BFN of course, most likely too early anyway, why do I do it to myself? lol!!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Never mind Starlight, it will be worth the wait :thumbup: People say it doesn't seem so long with your second child, maybe because your first child keeps you busy. Let us know when you get a date for your scan - we can all help you wait it out x

Dan-o don't be disheartened by the early BFN, very few ladies will get a BFP at 8dpo. How are your symptoms? 

I haven't had any booby aches with my cycle since having LO. I used to get it each month before AF. I'm hoping they ache this month now I've stopped BFing completely... hoping my body will get back to 'normal' (can't believe I'm actually hoping for aches, haha!).


----------



## captainj1

I agree 8 dpo probably too early, don't lose hope yet! Although of course I know how you feel, been there done that huh!

I've decided that in future I'm going to wait til AF is due before I test. I'm also trying to reduce my caffeine intake as I drink loads of tea and diet coke. As a result of cutting down I'm knackered and getting headaches but apparently that should pass in a week or so.

Hope your boobies are aching soon Everything! Haha x


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha, thanks Captain! Well, no achy boobies yet but... and yes I know this sounds crazy because I'm only 3dpo this morning, but... 

My cycle symptoms are usually predictable and things are different already this cycle. Yesterday, I woke up with a bad back (like period achy bad back), and I had *TMI* clumpy CM. I haven't seen clumpy CM since I was pregnant last time. I also normally get windy 2dpo but I didn't have that yesterday. I have been checking for more clumpy CM since yesterday morning but I've not had any more CM (boo!). I woke up this morning to more of the same backache though. 

I know it's far too early to be getting preggo symptoms, but I feel like I've become so in-tune with my body over the last few months... ugh it's going to be a very long 2WW! Lol!

How are you getting on dan-o? Have you tested again yet? x


----------



## dan-o

I tested again yesterday BFN again. 

I'm out of tests now, which is good, no temptation to POAS again!! 
AF is due to arrive on Tuesday, so not long to wait.

Think I have PMT now anyway, the bloating started yesterday and I feel a bit yuck! 
I felt so positive about this cycle, but not any more! 

It's not the end of the world getting BFN, I'm only on cycle 4, but I'm starting to think that I might be in this for the long haul again.... :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Captain, hope your detox goes well! 
My caffeine consumption has been creeping up recently, thinking I should do the same! 
Good on you for waiting until AF is due, I seem to be incredibly weak willed when it comes to POAS!! In fact when I think about it, aside from when I was pregnant, I have POAS from about 8-9dpo every month since July 2008, rediculous! Maybe next month I will finally conquer my addicition and wait it out.. we'll see :haha:

Everything, your symptoms sound great! I had different 2ww symptoms from early on with 2 of my pregnancies, so it must be possible! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## dan-o

I think I may have just got a faint line on a FRER! 
I'm 11dpo as far as I know & it looks just like the line I had at 10dpo with my son!!! 

Think sticky (but not molar) thoughts for me ladies!!!!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> I think I may have just got a faint line on a FRER!
> I'm 11dpo as far as I know & it looks just like the line I had at 10dpo with my son!!!
> 
> Think sticky (but not molar) thoughts for me ladies!!!!

Yay dan-o :happydance: it's all sounding very positive :thumbup:

lots of sticky dust to you :dust: xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

dan-o said:


> I think I may have just got a faint line on a FRER!
> I'm 11dpo as far as I know & it looks just like the line I had at 10dpo with my son!!!
> 
> Think sticky (but not molar) thoughts for me ladies!!!!

:happydance: omg sounds like congratulations are in order! :happydance: That's excellent news dan-o, you'll be joining Starlight in 1st tri :thumbup:

Looks like this thread is lucky! I've lost my positivity already, lol. I still had a bit of an achy feel again this morning but no other signs at all. I know it's ridiculously early though so I'm just really hoping this is my month too x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o come on over to first tri - there's a starlight over there that needs a bump buddy :flower: 
Everything this is starting to look like a lucky thread so fingers crossed it is your month and you'll be joining us over there too x


----------



## dan-o

I'm going to test with a digital tomorrow & if that's positive, then I'll be over like a shot!!

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> I'm going to test with a digital tomorrow & if that's positive, then I'll be over like a shot!!
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!

Fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## captainj1

Wow everything crossed over here (except maybe eyes, gives me a headache...!)

Honestly I turn my back for a minute, and bam another BFP! 

Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!!!! :wohoo:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/bfp4.jpg


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations to you! I'll be seeing you in first tri then :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations dan-o! :happydance:

Hopefully me and Captain will be joining you soon :thumbup:


----------



## captainj1

Woo hoo! Go dan-o! Huge congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies :cloud9: good luck to you too, hope your BFP's are on the way this cycle!!!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Thanks ladies :cloud9: good luck to you too, hope your BFP's are on the way this cycle!!!

Ditto this ladies :hugs: x


----------



## captainj1

Oh no! First peak on CBFM this morning and i am in Geneva on business! Better get me to the airport pronto! Xxx


----------



## dan-o

Nightmare!!! Hope you get back in time!! xx


----------



## dan-o

I don't think my lil beans sticking, tests no darker today. 
Testing again tomorrow, but I'm not that hopeful, I've been here before and the outcome wasnt good!:(


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> I don't think my lil beans sticking, tests no darker today.
> Testing again tomorrow, but I'm not that hopeful, I've been here before and the outcome wasnt good!:(

Hun did you test later in the day or had you had more to drink? 

I know it's easy for me to say everything could be fine but you feel differently with experiences you've had before.

I really hope that your bean sticks :hugs:xx


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Oh no! First peak on CBFM this morning and i am in Geneva on business! Better get me to the airport pronto! Xxx

Omg get on that plane girl! Xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks starlight. :)

No, unfortunately I tested with 2mu both times, so the results are a pretty good snapshot of my hcg. 
I really thought I'd have a blazing line today, as my symptoms are still as strong as ever. With my 5w mc I never had any symptoms at all, so I guess that's hopeful. I've always had a feeling I'd go through another MC before falling pregnant with #2 though, hope I'm not right! X


----------



## captainj1

I'm sitting at the departure gate thinking positive thoughts and crossing fingers for you dan-o xxx

Legs wont crossed later though with any luck ;0)


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Thanks starlight. :)
> 
> No, unfortunately I tested with 2mu both times, so the results are a pretty good snapshot of my hcg.
> I really thought I'd have a blazing line today, as my symptoms are still as strong as ever. With my 5w mc I never had any symptoms at all, so I guess that's hopeful. I've always had a feeling I'd go through another MC before falling pregnant with #2 though, hope I'm not right! X

Your symptoms being strong is a good sign. I really hope that your feeling is wrong too.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## EverythingXd

dan-o said:


> I don't think my lil beans sticking, tests no darker today.
> Testing again tomorrow, but I'm not that hopeful, I've been here before and the outcome wasnt good!:(

Oh no, let's hope you're wrong dan-o. Sending lots of sticky dust your way :dust:

Please let us know how you get on tomorrow.


----------



## EverythingXd

captainj1 said:


> Oh no! First peak on CBFM this morning and i am in Geneva on business! Better get me to the airport pronto! Xxx

Oh no! Slip the pilot a fiver and tell him to put his foot down!! (I doubt that's how you make an aeroplane go faster, but you know what I mean!).

Ooh, you're in the 'fun stage' of TTC... enjoy ;-)


----------



## starlight2801

Hope that pilot got you home in good time to get BD'ing Captain ;)

Any news from you Everything? x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Hope that pilot got you home in good time to get BD'ing Captain ;)
> 
> Any news from you Everything? x

Nothing major, Starlight. I'm 7dpo today and yoyoing between positive and negative. Today I have been mostly... negative, lol. I was in floods of tears first thing when I wiped and had watery CM (not a good sign in my book!), then I cried again when my good friend texted to tell me her 12 week scan went well (I'm delighted, obviously! But I started TTC before her, and it made me a bit emulsional). 

Then later I went to the docs, for a few things (found out I have a hernia, amongst other bits n bobs). Anyway, just before I went docs I nipped to the loo and there was white CM again when I wiped, which was odd. Normally it dries up and stays dried up. So I thought 'hmm, maybe I'm not out...' 

Later, I sat with my LO while he fell asleep and started with period painy aches, tops of legs ached. It was like that for an hour or so, but it's eased up a bit now. The last few cycles I've been tracking symptoms and I've had period pains 2 evenings running and then AF has started about 3 days later... so then I'm left thinking this was my pre-AF pains :shrug:

How are you doing Starlight? Managing to get plenty of sleep?


----------



## dan-o

Sounds very promising everything, fingers crossed for your BFP this month! xx


----------



## starlight2801

Ooh the white CM sounds like a good sign Everything so you're definitely not out! Fingers crossed for that BFP this month.
I'm a bit (well make that a lot) worried this morning. I have a doctors appointment this morning as I've had a small bleed. They don't refer you to EPU before 7 weeks so I'm not sure what she's planning on doing but she wanted to see me because I have some left sided pain too :-(
I did have left sided pain and two first tri bleeds with Maia and went on to have a healthy pregnancy but this is still not making me any less worried about it. I was supposed to be at work today too so it means I've had to tell my boss already. She found out last time in exactly the same way and I was hoping to be able to deliver the news after my 12 week scan this time. She was very good about it at least. 
As for sleep I've not been getting so much. Maia is still waking about 3 times per night bless her so I'm still hopping in and out of bed, lol x


----------



## dan-o

That's rediculous starlight, they have to refer you. I was referred to our epu at 5 weeks and had a scan/bloods when I had an early MC in july 2010 and again at 4 weeks when I spotted red blood with Sidneys pregnancy! They then gave me a viability scan at 6 and 8 weeks. I know they would be happy to see me now as well.

Hoping everythings OK, I think it will be. Obviously I'm worried for you, but bleeding is so common first tri and I still have a good feeling for you! Thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

As for me, I'm just waiting for the bleeding to start. After the positive digital test, then promisingly dark lines on Wednesday, and yesterday (much darker than my last early loss) my HPT's are lighter today and my symptoms are diminishing. I'm OK with it, had a little cry earlier, but it's a bit of a relief now I know which way this is headed, I felt a bit in limbo yesterday. I had a funny feeling this wasn't going to work out, right from the start, and I felt the same last time this happened. 

I've got to send my sample up to the molar pregnany unit in London for a hcg beta after the bank holiday, but I'm sure that will read fine. I'm 99% certain this is just a regular early MC and nothing more sinister.

Hoping that the next one to implant will be a sticky little full term baby! x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> As for me, I'm just waiting for the bleeding to start. After the positive digital test, then promisingly dark lines on Wednesday, and yesterday (much darker than my last early loss) my HPT's are lighter today and my symptoms are diminishing. I'm OK with it, had a little cry earlier, but it's a bit of a relief now I know which way this is headed, I felt a bit in limbo yesterday. I had a funny feeling this wasn't going to work out, right from the start, and I felt the same last time this happened.
> 
> I've got to send my sample up to the molar pregnany unit in London for a hcg beta after the bank holiday, but I'm sure that will read fine. I'm 99% certain this is just a regular early MC and nothing more sinister.
> 
> Hoping that the next one to implant will be a sticky little full term baby! x

Oh hun I'm sorry :hugs: 

I'm feeling confident for you that it isn't a molar pregnancy at least. You seem to know your body very well and as your gut instincts about everything else have been right im sure that you are right in thinking that there isn't anything more sinister going on.

I'm thinking of you and hoping for a sticky BFP very soon xxx


----------



## starlight2801

I've been to the doctors and she has referred me to EPU but they can't see me for a scan until Monday.
She said she wanted to ere on the side of caution and get a scan especially with the left sided pain but was fairly confident it was nothing to worry about.
She said to rest as much as possible over the weekend, to try not to be alone and present at A&E if I have any heavy bleeding and/or severe pain.
I guess I'll just have to chill and not think about it too much until Monday x


----------



## EverythingXd

Eek, this baby-making malarkey isn't easy is it? You think getting pregnant is an emotional roller coaster but it actually doesn't stop... not even after they're born. 

I'm glad you've got a scan booked Starlight. Hopefully it will be breakthrough bleeding (I had it twice in 1st tri with Fin) but it must be scary when you have pain too. Hope all is ok and that the pain subsides soon.

Dan-o I'm so sorry. It seems strange to be hoping someone has a 'normal MC' and obviously I actually hope that you're wrong but I agree that often your own instincts will be right and I guess you will be ok with it as long as its not a molar. If its a normal MC you will probably still be 'extra fertile' from giving birth, and they say fertility also increases after a MC so fingers crossed you will be able to conceive again quickly. 

AFM, totally off topic but just wanted to share... I've just been round my friend's house. Our LOs played together for a while and then another friend of hers turned up with her 12 mth old. It was about Fin's nap time and I wasn't paying him much attention so he was getting tired and a little whingy... not full-blown tantrum by any means though, and her friend said "I hope my baby doesn't turn out like him" !!! WTF?!!?! How rude to say such a thing! I left very soon afterwards :nope:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm thinking I might be coming back to you ladies.
I'm bleeding bright red now and in quite a bit of pain :-( 
I'm heading back to the doctors but have a feeling this might be the beginning of the end of this pregnancy :cry:x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> I'm thinking I might be coming back to you ladies.
> I'm bleeding bright red now and in quite a bit of pain :-(
> I'm heading back to the doctors but have a feeling this might be the beginning of the end of this pregnancy :cry:x

Oh no Starlight, I'm so sorry you're going through this :cry: Please keep us updated. There is still a chance that the pain and bleeding is caused by something other than MC x


----------



## dan-o

Oh no starlight, I hope you are wrong sweetie. I'm so glad they took you seriously, hopefully you can get in sooner so they can figure this out for you. 
Praying your LO holds on tight and this is just a nasty scare :hugs:

This is so awful, what a horrible day :(


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> I'm thinking I might be coming back to you ladies.
> I'm bleeding bright red now and in quite a bit of pain :-(
> I'm heading back to the doctors but have a feeling this might be the beginning of the end of this pregnancy :cry:x

Oh no Starlight, I'm so sorry you're going through this :cry: Please keep us updated. There is still a chance that the pain and bleeding is caused by something other than MC x


----------



## starlight2801

I've been to hospital and although I'm still bleeding my cervix is closed. The doctor said he can't judge whether or not my pregnancy is viable and/or what's causing the bleeding without a scan but because of the bank holiday the sonographers are not in tomorrow (?!?!) so I can't be seem until Sunday morning. 
It really will be a case of waiting it out but I'm struggling to be too optimistic :cry: 
I have my parents coming to stay for the weekend though so at least there will be help on hand to entertain Maia if I'm not so good x


----------



## captainj1

Oh no, so sorry to hear all this awful news. I'll be hoping and praying for good outcomes for you both, starlight and dan-o. Keep us updated when you can and want, hopefully you won't be rejoining us (not that you ever left, which I'm glad about) but if you are we will be here to listen and offer plenty of virtual hugs. Xxxx


----------



## dan-o

That's definitely a good sign starlight! Oh gosh, thats going to be a long wait for you though. I hope you are kept busy with your guests, to keep your mind off it. 

My mother was just telling me how she had two weeks of heavy bleeding (just like AF) with my sister, which was later found to be caused by a low lying placenta. She was fine though and stuck until a c-section at 35 weeks!

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

How are you today starlight? Has it slowed at all? X


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> How are you today starlight? Has it slowed at all? X

No, afraid not. I've had some clots now and I don't feel pregnant anymore. It's all over for me :cry: 

How are you? xxx


----------



## dan-o

Oh god I'm so sorry, you poor thing :hugs: I was really praying for good news today :( 
Hoping you are wrong somehow, but I guess you know your own body better than anyone. :hug: 

As for me, I've started spotting and cramping, so it won't be long now. :(


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm so sorry Starlight :cry: Sending you big :hugs: x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Oh god I'm so sorry, you poor thing :hugs: I was really praying for good news today :(
> Hoping you are wrong somehow, but I guess you know your own body better than anyone. :hug:
> 
> As for me, I've started spotting and cramping, so it won't be long now. :(

I'm sorry for you too :hugs: I hope it just goes smoothly and quickly for both of us now xx


----------



## EverythingXd

I hope you don't mind me joining in on the bad day ladies - I know mine isn't as bad as the day Starlight and dan-o have had, but it's still not good...

I think AF is here. Just been to the loo and there was a hint of red. I've felt 'periody' most of the day and I was extremely dry CM-wise until an hour or so ago. It's not just that AF is here though, I'm worried because I'm only 9dpo and on CD22 :cry: My cycles are getting shorter and shorter - here's the progression: 

May: 22 days, 9 day LP (possibly, but I never spot so full AF is likely today)
April: 28 days, 11 day LP
March: 28 days, 13 day LP
February: 31 days, 9 day LP
January: 34 days, 9 day LP

I had really hoped my LP would be longer because I haven't been breastfeeding since 21st March. Oh well, on to the next cycle...


----------



## dan-o

Ugh 9 a day LP, how frustrating! Mine were short for the first couple of cycles (6 then 9) but now back to normal, which is 11 days for me (I've always had a short cycle)
I'm still BFing too. I guess it affects us all differently.

Unless it's implantation spotting!!!!!!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you!!! :) xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks dan-o. My LP seems to be going backwards since I stopped BFing! It was actually 13 days long in March. 

I did wonder momentarily about IB, but I didn't get it with Fin so I doubt I would get it. That, together with how dry and period achy I've been today (and I still am aching, like I've been kicked) point to AF rather than anything else. And I snapped at OH a few hours ago over nothing so I've got my stroppy pants on too ready for AF :blush:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Everything. I can understand your frustration at having a 9 day LP, on top of the disappointment of having AF arrive. 
I too shall keep my fingers crossed that you actually have IB. Remember every pregnancy is different so don't rule it out because you haven't had it before.
Really hoping for you xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Starlight. You're right, I'm expecting the same symptoms that I had in my last pregnancy. 

The bleeding didn't amount to much, so I don't know what to think now :shrug: I had really bad period pains for at least a couple of hours too, but they've subsided as well. I'm just a bit gurgly now (only way I can describe it!). Looks like I've made it to a 10 day LP after all! I'm still really dry though so surely I'm out? I had (sorry for TMI) diarrhoea earlier too but pregnancy causes constipation... I'm the opposite on my symptoms!

I'm sorry to be stressing out about AF when you two guys have had such a horrible time. How are you both feeling?

And is there any news from Captain? Are you still looking like Oving around this weekend?


----------



## captainj1

Hi there

No real news from me, I'm on cd15 and cbfm had my peak days as cd12 and cd13, we managed to bd both peaks but only on cd8 prior to that, so who knows. Trying not to think about it too much, we are off to centreparcs tomorrow til Friday so will be nice to have plenty of distraction (although I might be a bit AWOL on here so bear with me!).

Xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh fingers crossed then! Have a lovely time at Centreparcs x


----------



## dan-o

Everything, that sounds pretty positive to me! Fingers crossed for you!

Captain, hope you have a lovely time, great way to make the 2ww go a bit faster!! Very envious of you!!! :haha:

Starlight, how are you doing hun? Are you still going for a scan? :hugs:

My bleeding has started now. Still testing positive, but it seems fainter than a few days ago, so must be dropping OK. Hoping for a negative beta next week, so I can be cleared to start over right away. :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks dan-o. I'm still not very confident. All looked clear when I woke up this morning so I started to get my hopes up, but then I had some more pink tinged wet CM so I don't know. 

The last few cycles I've had period pains 2 evenings running about 3 days before AF showed, so I wonder if I just got it all on one day yesterday along with some pre-AF spotting. Oh well, I can only wait and see now... I've done my best again.


----------



## starlight2801

Oh this is not good I'm afraid :cry:
I've had a scan and they can see nothing in my womb but two large cysts on my left ovary and free fluid around it.
They can't confirm whether I have had a complete miscarriage or have an ectopic pregnancy. The fluid may indicate this or it may be to do with the cysts. 
They were going to use hcg levels to differentiate but can't get any blood.
I'm waiting to see a doctor but he's in surgery.
I'm honestly devastated. I was getting used to the idea of there not being a baby there anymore but I just wanted some closure :cry:
Hope you are coping ok dan-o and I hope you have a good break Captain.

Xx


----------



## dan-o

Wow that's awful, really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

So sorry to hear that Starlight. Hopefully the doctor will be able to tell what's going on and give you that closure x x


----------



## starlight2801

I have now seen the consultant and even without further bloods he is happy that I have had a complete miscarriage and my pain and free fluid on my ovaries are down to the cysts. He thinks the cysts were pregnancy related and will go without further intervention.
Of course I am sad but this is a much better outcome than an ectopic and for that I am grateful.
The consultant said there's no reason why we can't TTC straight away if we want so I'll be hanging out here again, not that I really left.
Thank you all of you for your support through this :hugs: xx


----------



## captainj1

Oh Starlight I'm so sorry to hear your news. I really don't know what to say, I'm sure there really isn't much that can lessen the sadness other than perhaps time. Thinking of you and big hugs, I hope the pain subsides and that you manage to get some rest xxx I'm sure Maia has lots of cuddles for mummy xxx


----------



## dan-o

Oh thank goodness it's not an ectopic, I was really worried for you. 
I'm so sorry you are going through this, we are all here for you sweetie :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Well, thank goodness it wasn't an ectopic and it's good news that you've been given the go ahead to TTC again. I hope you get a new little sticky bean really quickly to at least ease your current pain x


----------



## EverythingXd

Morning ladies, I have some news...

:happydance: I got my BFP!! :happydance:

Best birthday pressie from hubby ever, lol!

I am in shock. I was sat getting my LO back off to sleep and so convinced that my body isn't working properly that I wrote a new thread asking about pre-menopause and low estrogen symptoms! :blush: Went to the loo before going back to bed and thought I may as well test cos I'd said I would this morning. I've had virtually no CM the last couple of days so I fully expected BFN!

It's very early days as I'm only 11dpo (CD24). I used a Clearblue Plus test, and the plus line was pretty dark considering.

I feel a bit awkward posting this after the horrible news dan-o and Starlight have had, but I'm sure you'll both be getting your sticky BFPs soon :thumbup:

Really hope this little bean sticks. I'll be off to the docs first thing tomorrow!


----------



## starlight2801

Don't feel awkward Hun that's brilliant news :happydance: 
I thought your symptoms sounded positive :thumbup:
Congratulations to you and your family and happy birthday too xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry ladies but I just need a little man related rant this morning.
Maia actually slept through the night last night for the first time in ages (hooray!) but unfortunately I still lay awake for hours trying to get my head around what's happened this weekend (boo!)
I'm feeling mentally and physically exhausted and when Maia woke up at 6.30 I asked my husband to get up with her and he has - but not without huffing, puffing and kicking things around the room and now I'm so wound up I can't get back to sleep anyway.
Now ok I know he's losing a baby too but I watched him sleep as I lay awake last night and I normally get up with Maia while he sleeps in after laying computer games until late! I can't believe on top of all this I have to feel guilty about asking him to get up early just one morning - aarrgh!! 
Anyway, I'm getting up now. I can't sleep and I can here she's upset this morning :-( x


----------



## dan-o

EverythingXd said:


> Morning ladies, I have some news...
> 
> :happydance: I got my BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> Best birthday pressie from hubby ever, lol!
> 
> I am in shock. I was sat getting my LO back off to sleep and so convinced that my body isn't working properly that I wrote a new thread asking about pre-menopause and low estrogen symptoms! :blush: Went to the loo before going back to bed and thought I may as well test cos I'd said I would this morning. I've had virtually no CM the last couple of days so I fully expected BFN!
> 
> It's very early days as I'm only 11dpo (CD24). I used a Clearblue Plus test, and the plus line was pretty dark considering.
> 
> I feel a bit awkward posting this after the horrible news dan-o and Starlight have had, but I'm sure you'll both be getting your sticky BFPs soon :thumbup:
> 
> Really hope this little bean sticks. I'll be off to the docs first thing tomorrow!

OMG!!! Congratulations!!! I think a dark line at 11dpo is a _very_ good sign that this little baby will stick hun, don't worry!!
Aww, so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> Sorry ladies but I just need a little man related rant this morning.
> Maia actually slept through the night last night for the first time in ages (hooray!) but unfortunately I still lay awake for hours trying to get my head around what's happened this weekend (boo!)
> I'm feeling mentally and physically exhausted and when Maia woke up at 6.30 I asked my husband to get up with her and he has - but not without huffing, puffing and kicking things around the room and now I'm so wound up I can't get back to sleep anyway.
> Now ok I know he's losing a baby too but I watched him sleep as I lay awake last night and I normally get up with Maia while he sleeps in after laying computer games until late! I can't believe on top of all this I have to feel guilty about asking him to get up early just one morning - aarrgh!!
> Anyway, I'm getting up now. I can't sleep and I can here she's upset this morning :-( x

Starlight I'm so sorry your hubby is being a prat. To be honest, mine's not been particularly symapthetic either. I know we have been through this before, and this one was very early, but it doesn't make it any less disappointing or upsetting...and he just doesn't seem to get it.

I nearly lost my composure in the supermarket, I was bleeding, cramping, irritable and feeling tearful, while trying to carry on as normal. if I hadn't paid £2 to park there I would have just dumped the trolley and walked out lol. To top it off I then got a migraine, and was on the verge of throwing up with a blinding headache for the rest of the day. Luckily LO was having a good day and went off to bed with no dramas! 

Hoping today will be a better day. I'm going to splash on on some plants for the baskets, even though I can't afford it really. I think I deserve a treat!! :flower:

Sending :hug: xxx


----------



## captainj1

Wow congratulations Everything! Wonderful news. Best wishes for the next 9 months and beyond! Xx


----------



## captainj1

starlight, hope you are ok. Sounds like your hubby needs what I call a kuta. I've been sleeping badly all week as been working too late and going to bed with a headful of thoughts, and my DH got up early with LO on both sat and Sunday. He has just woken up now as I got up with LO this morning so he could have a lovely long lie in. 

If your DH chooses to play computer games late that's his lookout, but he needs to get his priorities right and pull his weight! As you say though, I'm sure he is hurting too, perhaps he just isn't able to show it in ways other than being grumpy. Talk to him. He may open up. 

X


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Starlight I'm so sorry your hubby is being a prat. To be honest, mine's not been particularly symapthetic either. I know we have been through this before, and this one was very early, but it doesn't make it any less disappointing or upsetting...and he just doesn't seem to get it.
> 
> I nearly lost my composure in the supermarket, I was bleeding, cramping, irritable and feeling tearful, while trying to carry on as normal. if I hadn't paid £2 to park there I would have just dumped the trolley and walked out lol. To top it off I then got a migraine, and was on the verge of throwing up with a blinding headache for the rest of the day. Luckily LO was having a good day and went off to bed with no dramas!
> 
> Hoping today will be a better day. I'm going to splash on on some plants for the baskets, even though I can't afford it really. I think I deserve a treat!! :flower:
> 
> Sending :hug: xxx

Aw what are they like?! I guess it is just different for them. Mine didn't even get excited with Maia until he felt her kick at 24 weeks.
Hope you're feeling a bit better and you bought yourself some nice plants. I'm thinking of treating myself to something nice too.
As for DH we've made up now. He at least apologised which is a big deal for him.
:hugs: xx


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> starlight, hope you are ok. Sounds like your hubby needs what I call a kuta. I've been sleeping badly all week as been working too late and going to bed with a headful of thoughts, and my DH got up early with LO on both sat and Sunday. He has just woken up now as I got up with LO this morning so he could have a lovely long lie in.
> 
> If your DH chooses to play computer games late that's his lookout, but he needs to get his priorities right and pull his weight! As you say though, I'm sure he is hurting too, perhaps he just isn't able to show it in ways other than being grumpy. Talk to him. He may open up.
> 
> X

Thanks Hun, we did talk when he woke up and we've made up now. It is hard on us all I guess, but the computer game thing does and always will p**s me off.
He apologised at least which doesn't happen often so that's a good thing. He's been good since he got up too x


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks ladies :flower: I've had my parents and brother round today, and the in-laws, but hubby wouldn't let me tell anyone yet... I guess 3wks 2days is a _little_ early to be telling people!



dan-o said:


> OMG!!! Congratulations!!! I think a dark line at 11dpo is a _very_ good sign that this little baby will stick hun, don't worry!!
> Aww, so pleased for you xxxx

I've already been teasing hubby that it could be twins!! Before we had Fin, he said I could only have one but I managed to twist his arm. The idea of twins doesn't sit well with him. The line is pretty dark though, and I think I had 2 implantation bleeds, at 6 dpo and then 9dpo (I'm sure bean was probably just nestling further in :rofl:).


----------



## dan-o

Twins would be amazing everything!!! Will you be getting an early scan?

I always wanted twins when I was TTC #1! :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

dan-o said:


> Twins would be amazing everything!!! Will you be getting an early scan?
> 
> I always wanted twins when I was TTC #1! :flower:

I would love twins too - its the only way I'd be able to get a 3rd child out of OH! I doubt it will be really though, I'm sure lots of single pregnancies have more than one day of IB (and I don't even know both bleeds were IB). I'll of course just be delighted to have one healthy baby.

I won't get to have an early scan. I'm considering telling the docs my last AF was 2 weeks earlier than it was though to get an earlier scan... is that bad?

I have a blood disorder that increases risk of MC but that just means daily injections, and extra scans from 30 weeks to check growth.


----------



## starlight2801

No, do it if you want an early scan. Next time (and i'm hoping there wilI be a next time) I am seriously considering telling the doctor a white lie to get an early scan.
Especially after this loss there is no way I could wait 12 weeks!
How are you feeling? It sounds like your blood disorder can be managed, which is good xx


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm sure there will be a next time for you Starlight, and soon too :thumbup:

Yes, hopefully Fin wasn't just a fluke. The injections counteract the blood clotting disorder by thinning my blood. It helps ensure the baby gets enough nutrients from the placenta. My mum has it too but it was not diagnosed and she had 4 MC before my brother was born. 

I feel good this morning thanks, not pregnant at all. Had lots of cramps yesterday evening, and Fin kept elbowing me as he tried to get to sleep... I'm a bit nervous still. I tested again this morning and it's a darker line. I have taken pics but can't upload from my phone, I might post them later x


----------



## starlight2801

It's sounding very positive for you, getting a darker line. I have a good feeling about it Everything :thumbup:
You must keep us up to date.
You know the rules ladies - once you've been a part of this thread you can't leave even with a growing belly ;) 
Well you all know the rules now anyway :hugs: xx


----------



## dan-o

Looking forward to your POAS pics everything!!


----------



## starlight2801

How are you feeling today dan-o? 
My cramps and bleeding have eased off today and as a result I'm feeling my self again, at least physically which is a start.
I actually feel up to leaving the house today so I plan to go and spend a bit of time grooming and chilling out with my horse this evening which I hope will help to lift my spirits a bit. 
I've indulged in a bit of cheeky Internet shopping too *slapped hand* 
Hope you are feeling better x


----------



## EverythingXd

Here they are ladies. They are the tests I took yesterday (11dpo) and today (12dpo). Both are FMU. 

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/1132il.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/135/1133n.jpg/

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better Starlight. I love Internet shopping, it's so easy to press the 'buy' button isn't it? I've been into shops twice now and bought the Clearblue Plus tests instead of the Digitals (doh!) so I ordered 2 digitals from Amazon yesterday!


----------



## dan-o

Wow lovely lines everything! I don't always see eye to eye with clearblue, but that second one is such a clear and beautiful BFP!!! I bet by the time you get a digi it will read 2-3 lol!!!


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> How are you feeling today dan-o?
> My cramps and bleeding have eased off today and as a result I'm feeling my self again, at least physically which is a start.
> I actually feel up to leaving the house today so I plan to go and spend a bit of time grooming and chilling out with my horse this evening which I hope will help to lift my spirits a bit.
> I've indulged in a bit of cheeky Internet shopping too *slapped hand*
> Hope you are feeling better x

Glad you are feeling a little brighter starlight :flower:
Hope you have some nice quiet time with your horse :hugs:

I'm feeling OK, just bored of this bleeding already, hoping it stops soon. I think I'd be BFN on a test now as all my symptoms have gone completely. 
Went and had my tooth drilled at the dentist earlier and now have a numb face, lovely! Realised my maternity exemption runs out soon while I was there, DH joked I would have to get pregnant before my next dentist appt so I don't have to pay lol. If only it were that easy! :dohh:


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Wow lovely lines everything! I don't always see eye to eye with clearblue, but that second one is such a clear and beautiful BFP!!! I bet by the time you get a digi it will read 2-3 lol!!!

Agreed everything that second one is a big fat BFP indeed :) x


----------



## EverythingXd

dan-o said:


> Wow lovely lines everything! I don't always see eye to eye with clearblue, but that second one is such a clear and beautiful BFP!!! I bet by the time you get a digi it will read 2-3 lol!!!

Thanks dan-o.

I've just been to the docs and told them I'm about 5 weeks pregnant with last AF around end March / early April :blush: The midwife is ringing me tomorrow. I feel a bit bad, but then I'm probably further along than my true last AF would indicate because I had quite a short cycle.


----------



## hinkybinky

Sorry to barge in but was wondering if I can join you lovely ladies? I am looking for a place to fit in...

I am 35, DH is 33 and DS is 19 months. We are ttc#2 after a mmc at 11 weeks in October, and a chemical 2 months ago. So since mmc it's been 6 cycles, I'm using CBFM but so far no luck. I never thought I'd have a problem conceiving as DS was conceived in 3 months and our next pregnancy was straight after I finished bf, with only 1 AF inbetween!

Anyway, just hoping for a bit of support and cameraderie on this journey - most days I am able to have some perpective, but some days it is hard and I start to panic that maybe it will never happen.

Hope to get to know you all better and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## captainj1

Hey hinky! Welcome. Nice to have you onboard. My DS was born on 4.11.10, I'm 36 (37 in July) and DH is 34, im on cycle 6 using cbfm, when i conceived DS it took 7 cycles but the cycle we conceived was the first using cbfm, so i was hoping it would have the desired effect this time too but no luck so far. so we have lots in common! I'm on cd17, 4dpo right now and I'm on holiday at centreparcs in the lakes this week.

This is something of a roller coaster thread so hold on tight! We've had 3bfps so far and 2 recent angels so lots of cause for celebration and sadness. But we are all in it together and here for one another. 

X good luck! X


----------



## dan-o

Hi hinkybinky, welcome aboard! :flower:


----------



## hinkybinky

Thank you! I am expecting a visit from AF any time now, tested 10 and 12dpo BFN, getting all the usual signs so just waiting to press my 'm' button again and get back on the merry-go-round.


----------



## starlight2801

Hey Hinky, good to meet you :flower: 
Yep has Captain has said this thread has seen some drama, good times and bad times, but we are all still here to keep each other going :) 
Probably my most light hearted post for a few days but I've just noticed that you, Captain and I all have DH's that are a couple of years younger than us :thumbup: x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Hinky, good to have you on board :thumbup: I know what you mean about worrying it will never happen - literally the morning of my BFP I was looking up about pre-menopause, convinced that my body wasn't working properly! I'm sure it won't be long for you, and I'm hoping you, me and all the other lovely ladies on this thread will get to hang out together through the trimester sections x

I'd like to join "team toyboy" if I may... my DH is also younger than me, although not by a couple of years. I just turned 37, and he is still 30 at the mo, turning 31 in a week or so. We've been together for nearly 10 years now, he was 21 when we started out :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Even my DH is younger, but not by a lot.. 4 months lol. We got married between our birthdays, so on our marriage certificate I am a year older than him... which he always teases me about :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

Hee hee! So this also turns out to be a bit of a 'toyboy' thread :thumbup: x


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha! We should rename the thread! That's quite a coincidence :thumbup:


----------



## hinkybinky

Haha, well I'm glad to have been able to provide some light relief! My DH insisted on waiting until he was 30 before we ttc. Although we wouldn't have been in a good practical position to do so before that, on my bad days I do tend to get a bit resentful that now that he's ready my body seems to have given up the ghost!

Would've been my due date for my mmc yesterday - feeling ready to move forward now and keep going on this crazy journey. Of course, until AF arrives tomorrow there is still that glimmer of hope. 

How is everyone today? Have read through most of the thread - roller coaster ride is right! Yes, I definitely belong here :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm in a similar position to you Hinky. When we were younger neither me nor my DH were ready for children but I started to get broody at around 30 and then had to wait for my DH to catch up! 
It must have been a really tough day yesterday and I'm glad you're feeling ready to move forward :flower:
Fingers crossed AF stays away for you but whatever happens don't give up your body yet. 
I'm not so bad today. My bleeding is much lighter and I've been dancing around the living room with Maia who has woken up in a delightful mood today :hugs:
I had a hard night yesterday as my sister called and she is expecting a rainbow baby with an EDD of two days after mine was. I don't begrudge her and would be devastated if anything went wrong for her again but it is still hard. I feel like I really need to deal with my feelings as I don't want a dark cloud hanging over the birth of my niece or nephew or Christmas for our family. 
I guess I'm hoping my bleeding stops before the weeks out so we can start TTC again. At least I'll be getting back on the road. Xx


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> I had a hard night yesterday as my sister called and she is expecting a rainbow baby with an EDD of two days after mine was. I don't begrudge her and would be devastated if anything went wrong for her again but it is still hard. I feel like I really need to deal with my feelings as I don't want a dark cloud hanging over the birth of my niece or nephew or Christmas for our family.
> I guess I'm hoping my bleeding stops before the weeks out so we can start TTC again. At least I'll be getting back on the road. Xx

Oh, that's so hard. Of course you are happy for her, but still it just underlines your loss. I have found it hard to be around friends who've had babies. I wouldn't say it's jealousy, but it just make me feel very sad about our losses and the fact we're still waiting and makes it all feel unfair (which of course it is, because that's just life). I am sure you will have your own rainbow baby to look forward to by then :flower:

Glad you are having a good day and sounds like physically you're recovering. Take it easy and look after yourself, and :happydance: for getting back on the ttc horse (when you're ready) xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Thankyou Hinky :hugs: xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello AF my old friend :growlmad:

Ah well, knew it was coming, sometimes it's almost a relief to start the new month and be on day 1 instead of those pesky dpos!!


----------



## starlight2801

Ah she's arrived. I know what you mean though, better to be on cd1 with a month of promise ahead of you than in the 2ww when you just know (because you can feel it) that they'll be no BFP at the end of it.
:hugs: and here's to another month of BD'ing ;) x


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry AF got you Hinky, but it's true - its better to be on CD1 so you can start looking forward to the next cycle, rather than be stuck in the 2WW on a cycle that you are certain will result in AF!

I always like to try to think of 'something different' I can do for the next cycle that I didn't do before (like, changing BD pattern, trying new sperm-friendly lubrication, trying different supplements etc). That helps to give me renewed hope, even if it doesn't actually help! :lol:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry AF got you hinky :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

Boo to the witch hinky!

No news from me other than I'm 5dpo and having a nice break. DS (who is highly sensitive all round and absolutely terrified of water) came into the swimming pool (being held) and after an initial freeze up and lots of tears, eventually allowed me to dangle his feet briefly in the water, so I'm chalking that up as progress. I'll have to tell you all about his little foibles at some point. Safe to say I'm hoping for an easy baby second time around! As much as I love him to bits of course. 

Anyway, my curry is about to arrive and I'm having a cheeky beer. DS has slept thru in the cot here the last 2 nights which is UNHEARD of, must come away more often!!! 

X


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Boo to the witch hinky!
> 
> No news from me other than I'm 5dpo and having a nice break. DS (who is highly sensitive all round and absolutely terrified of water) came into the swimming pool (being held) and after an initial freeze up and lots of tears, eventually allowed me to dangle his feet briefly in the water, so I'm chalking that up as progress. I'll have to tell you all about his little foibles at some point. Safe to say I'm hoping for an easy baby second time around! As much as I love him to bits of course.
> 
> Anyway, my curry is about to arrive and I'm having a cheeky beer. DS has slept thru in the cot here the last 2 nights which is UNHEARD of, must come away more often!!!
> 
> X

Oooh, have a lovely time, sounds like you are managing to relax, very important!

btw my DS is also terrified of the water and swimming pools in general so I can fully appreciate the small victory! :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

EverythingXd said:


> Sorry AF got you Hinky, but it's true - its better to be on CD1 so you can start looking forward to the next cycle, rather than be stuck in the 2WW on a cycle that you are certain will result in AF!
> 
> I always like to try to think of 'something different' I can do for the next cycle that I didn't do before (like, changing BD pattern, trying new sperm-friendly lubrication, trying different supplements etc). That helps to give me renewed hope, even if it doesn't actually help! :lol:

Hmmm, good plan. I am very erratic about what I try each month and how focused I am - some months I do everything and some I just can't bring myself to invest much time and effort in it, for my own sanity. I might have another go at pre-seed and guaifenesin this month (nowadays I really don't notice much ewcm), and try to remember to take my pregnacare. Am also using CBFM although I ran out of sticks at the crucial moment last cycle, oops. I think once you already have a child you just don't have time for all this malarkey! 

What else do you girls do?


----------



## EverythingXd

hinkybinky said:


> Hmmm, good plan. I am very erratic about what I try each month and how focused I am - some months I do everything and some I just can't bring myself to invest much time and effort in it, for my own sanity. I might have another go at pre-seed and guaifenesin this month (nowadays I really don't notice much ewcm), and try to remember to take my pregnacare. Am also using CBFM although I ran out of sticks at the crucial moment last cycle, oops. I think once you already have a child you just don't have time for all this malarkey!
> 
> What else do you girls do?

This month, I used OPKs and 'saved up the troops' until I got my +OPK (previous months we DTD at least every other day for about 2 weeks, but I remembered that the month we conceived LO I was so down about TTC that we took a mini-break and we only DTD twice around my fertile time, when we wanted to).

I also switched back to Pre-seed, which I used last time I fell pregnant. Previous cycles this time TTC I used Conceive Plus. I'm sure it's as good but I felt Pre-seed was my lucky charm :thumbup:

Other than that, just pre-natal vitamins for both me and OH. I've never temped or used a CBFM... I'm obsessive as it is - I think that would send me over the edge!! :lol:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm glad you're enjoying your break Captain :) Funnily enough Maia hates water too (which makes bathtime, erm, interesting) so I can appreciate your swimming pool victory. Awesome :thumbup:
Hinky I've just been trying to DTD more during the middle of my cycle and when I get ewcm. I have the what to expect fertility app to work out my most fertile time based on cycle dates alone which is useful.
I actually have alot of ewcm but the problem is I have it on and off throughout my cycle :wacko: I normally get three shows of it around CD9, CD14 and again a couple of days before AF arrives. I try to cover all bases by DTD whenever it shows up but was really worried I might not be ov'ing at all before I got my BFP. If anything at least my recent pregnancy proves that I am at some point. 
I think I do OV around day 14 as I get a few pains around that time but I don't really know so I think I'm going to give it two cycles and start Opk's if no BFP as I was really obsessing about my multiple shows of ewcm and worrying about what it means x


----------



## dan-o

I passed a large clot last night and my bleeding seems to have stopped in it's tracks! 
Thank goodness! 

I never went to the doctors/EPU in the end, there seemed little point this time :flower:

Feeling a lot more positive today, looking forward to my fertile window and the fresh hope that it will bring :) x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> I passed a large clot last night and my bleeding seems to have stopped in it's tracks!
> Thank goodness!
> 
> I never went to the doctors/EPU in the end, there seemed little point this time :flower:
> 
> Feeling a lot more positive today, looking forward to my fertile window and the fresh hope that it will bring :) x

Yay dan-o :hugs: 
I'm glad that your bleeding has stopped and you're feeling positive that's awesome! 
I'm still bleeding really slightly (a bit like at the end of AF) but I feel like my body is getting back to normal now. I'm too am looking forward to my fertile window and trying again.
Still really don't know how I'd have got through this without you ladies being here for me and I'm so grateful x


----------



## captainj1

How funny that our LO's have this water fear. My LO won't go near the bath, even when there is nothing in it! I have lost count of the amount of baths I've had trying to lure him in, but no, he's not having any of it. We even got one of our NCT friends round so he could see how much fun their LO has in the bath, but my LO just looked at him as if to say 'yeah, whatever'.

His other current loathing is when his trousers get caught halfway up his shins or his cuffs catch on his forearms, so a bit of skin is showing. He hates hates hates it and screams until it is sorted.

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. X


----------



## EverythingXd

I can't join you ladies with LOs having a fear of water - I have a little water baby! He absolutely loves water. I've been taking him to swimming lessons every week since he was 9 weeks old, and he has a whale of a time. Lately he's been swishing the water with his arm to splash me in the face and has absolute hysterics if I do it back to him :rofl: He likes bath time too, he likes us to let the tap drip a bit so he can put his toys under it. 

On another note, I got my Clearblue Digitals through the post yesterday... so of course I couldn't resist using one this morning! It came up as pregnant 2-3 weeks :thumbup:

I think my HCG levels must be good because I only ovulated 15 days ago... I guess I must have conceived within 24 hours of ovulation. I think it's a good sign that it came up as 2-3 rather than 1-2 weeks.


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations Everything, that's amazing news :happydance: xxx

I'm really jealous of you having a water baby. Bathtime is such a chore for us as Maia screams like she's being tortured :-(

I tried swimming lessons and she just clung to me and cried x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Congratulations Everything, that's amazing news :happydance: xxx
> 
> I'm really jealous of you having a water baby. Bathtime is such a chore for us as Maia screams like she's being tortured :-(
> 
> I tried swimming lessons and she just clung to me and cried x

Thanks Starlight. OH won't let me tell our families - this makes me think he thinks something's going to go wrong which then makes me nervous. He has agreed I can tell my family when we're back from holiday though before my scan. We've arranged to go to see them on 3rd June so we're going to announce then, if everything still seems to be going ok. 

Aww poor Maia, that must be really hard for her and for you guys :hugs: Does she cry if you put her in the bath with no water in it?


----------



## dan-o

Everything...2-3 already? Fab news!! I was 2-3 at 15dpo with Sidneys pregnancy, so I think that's a great sign!! :D


----------



## dan-o

Sid likes water and pretends to swim on his back in the bath! I keep meaning to take him swimming, must invest in a new swimming costume first tho!


----------



## starlight2801

She hates even going near the bath, it's so weird!

Good news ladies, I have got my BFN today :happydance: This will be the first and last time you see me :happydance: to a BFN but I'm :happydance: as normal hormone levels have been achieved.

I am now officially TTC again :thumbup:


----------



## EverythingXd

That's great Starlight... rumpy pumpy time!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> She hates even going near the bath, it's so weird!
> 
> Good news ladies, I have got my BFN today :happydance: This will be the first and last time you see me :happydance: to a BFN but I'm :happydance: as normal hormone levels have been achieved.
> 
> I am now officially TTC again :thumbup:

Yay.. sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## starlight2801

And lots back at you dan-o 
:dust: x


----------



## captainj1

Dan-o and Starlight, I am not underestimating for a second how you are feeling but I have to say, I'm in total awe of your resilience. Total awe. You guys are amazing and I only hope that I am as strong as you are if I ever go through anything like that.
:flower:

I'm back home now, we had a great time although it was very wet (apart from when we went swimming :dohh:)

I'm a bit worried about my LO though, he has had diarrhoea for the last 2 weeks, it is awful, and we got his sample test back in the week and it was all clear. So we went back to the dr this afternoon when we got back and they checked him over again, no temp, nothing. Just 5 or so stinking sloppy messy poops a day and his sleep has gone from 10.5 hrs per night with a 1.5 hr nap to 13 hrs per night ( the earliest he woke while we were away was 8.45 :wacko:) and a 2 hr nap. Anyway the doctor thinks he has toddler diarrhoea which apparently is quite common in collicky/ reflux/allergic babies which he is/was. Apparently it can last til they are of school age! My poor baby. He hates having his nappy changed but whenever he poops he grabs his crotch and starts whining, it is soooo acidic and if we don't change it quickly it burns his bum.

I'm really worried as he will back at nursery next week so will have to be up earlier and they will have to change him so quickly to avoid him getting raw.
:cry:


----------



## dan-o

Aww poor little fella, I hope it clears up soon. Perhaps it's a food intolerance of some kind?


----------



## starlight2801

Bless him that sounds really unpleasant :-( I hope it clears up soon. I have heard of toddler diaorhea and I hope your little man doesn't have to go through that until school age :hugs: x


----------



## hinkybinky

Evening ladies - hope you're enjoying the weekend and nice to catch up on all your news (I am a bit rubbish at keeping up with these things, apologies in advance...)

dan-o, I am so jealous that you have a water-baby! Despite my best efforts at dunking my poor bubba under the water at our local pool at 10 weeks old, and persevering for the full 12 weeks of the course despite his protests, he (for *some* reason!) will not set foot in a swimming baths without having a massive tantrum. I think I have scarred him for life - oops.



starlight2801 said:


> Good news ladies, I have got my BFN today :happydance: This will be the first and last time you see me :happydance: to a BFN but I'm :happydance: as normal hormone levels have been achieved.
> 
> I am now officially TTC again :thumbup:

I know that feeling. Hope your cycle kicks back in quickly so you can get on with the bd'ing!! Best bit of the cycle on so many levels :haha: 



EverythingXd said:


> OH won't let me tell our families - this makes me think he thinks something's going to go wrong which then makes me nervous. He has agreed I can tell my family when we're back from holiday though before my scan. We've arranged to go to see them on 3rd June so we're going to announce then, if everything still seems to be going ok.

I do totally understand what you're saying, but to try to focus on the positive, you could try to enjoy the time when it's just a secret between the two of you. As soon as people know, that brings its own expectations and you're worrying on behalf of others as well as yourself. Such an exciting announcement though :happydance:



captainj1 said:


> I'm a bit worried about my LO though, he has had diarrhoea for the last 2 weeks, it is awful, and we got his sample test back in the week and it was all clear. So we went back to the dr this afternoon when we got back and they checked him over again, no temp, nothing. Just 5 or so stinking sloppy messy poops a day and his sleep has gone from 10.5 hrs per night with a 1.5 hr nap to 13 hrs per night ( the earliest he woke while we were away was 8.45 :wacko:) and a 2 hr nap. Anyway the doctor thinks he has toddler diarrhoea which apparently is quite common in collicky/ reflux/allergic babies which he is/was. Apparently it can last til they are of school age! My poor baby. He hates having his nappy changed but whenever he poops he grabs his crotch and starts whining, it is soooo acidic and if we don't change it quickly it burns his bum.
> 
> I'm really worried as he will back at nursery next week so will have to be up earlier and they will have to change him so quickly to avoid him getting raw.
> :cry:

Oh, your poor LO and poor you as well, that sounds really stressful. My LO was also one of 'those' babies (is currently being referred for potential peanut allergy - eek). I had never heard of toddler diarrhoea but just looked it up, I am surprised there is nothing they can suggest or do to help... 

If I were you I'd ensure the nursery are smothering him in barrier cream (if he can tolerate that on his skin) if there is a chance they won't change him straight away. 

Hopefully he'll let them know as well by doing the point and whinge! I am sure they'll watch him like a hawk once they realise what it entails as the sooner you get to those kinds of nappies the easier they are to deal with.

Sending you :hugs: and hoping it's maybe just a little bug or getting used to a new food, and not something that lasts x


----------



## captainj1

Thanks girls. He had tests for new intolerances or allergies but all came back negative so we are trying to increase the amount of fat in his diet (he doesn't get much since he doesn't drink cows milk, he is on Nutramigen) and reduce his juice intake, and see if that helps.

We went to see my MIL, FIL and GMIL today. They were excited to see LO as they missed him on Wednesday with us being away (they have him one day a week and he's at nursery 4 days). They were so excited, and so was he, that he didn't have his nap. I was fuming at DH for not insisting on taking him up, but he didn't and i didnt want to have to act the strict mum/party pooper. Anyway, LO fell asleep in the car on the way home at 5.15 and when we woke him at 6 he sobbed until we put him to bed. It is my lie in tomorrow morning so more fool DH when he wakes at 5am!!! Grrrrr....men!

So I'm 8 dpo, trying not to symptom spot. Determined to hold out until 14dpo and if AF not here by then, test...


----------



## EverythingXd

I hope the change in his diet helps Captain, poor little man :hugs: Fin has had constipation problems in the past, so the opposite really but painful for him nevertheless and it's horrible seeing them struggle. 

Ooh 8dpo... you are good to resist the urge to test before AF due! Not wishing to make you symptom-spot if you don't want to, but do you have any inklings about this month? Do you usually follow a pre-AF pattern or do you seem to get different symptoms each month? x


----------



## starlight2801

Captain how can you resist symptom spotting? I'd love to discuss symptom spotting with you but at the same time I know as exciting as it can be it can drive you to distraction too so if you want to avoid it I don't blame you. 
Got my fingers crossed for you anyway x
My only news is that DH is clearly keen to give it another go right away and I've not argued with him ;)
I'm pretty sure I'm not fertile yet but figure I'll have a hard time of working out my fertile window before AF arrives and might as well NTNP until then. No pressure, I just want to enjoy this girls ;) That said I can't help really hoping we get the timing right and I'm expecting again within the next month x


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Captain how can you resist symptom spotting? I'd love to discuss symptom spotting with you but at the same time I know as exciting as it can be it can drive you to distraction too so if you want to avoid it I don't blame you.
> Got my fingers crossed for you anyway x
> My only news is that DH is clearly keen to give it another go right away and I've not argued with him ;)
> I'm pretty sure I'm not fertile yet but figure I'll have a hard time of working out my fertile window before AF arrives and might as well NTNP until then. No pressure, I just want to enjoy this girls ;) That said I can't help really hoping we get the timing right and I'm expecting again within the next month x

Well I'm on cd5 so we might be on similar cycles this time around. I do love the actual ttc bit - it's the only bit I feel in control of and of course so much fun :winkwink: It does apparently happen a lot that women get preg after a mc, so fingers crossed that you are one of the lucky ones


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky :)
Sounds like we are roughly at the same point in our cycles so here we go on TTC rollercoaster. Let's make the most of it and fingers crossed this will be a lucky month x


----------



## captainj1

Well DS slept until 8am! Bloody typical. He's going through a massive growth spurt at the moment, he's grown about 3 cm in the last 2 weeks! 

I'm not symptom spotting because I'm awful at it! It only serves to highlight how out of tune I am with my body...! I remember when we were TTC DS, it was the only month that I had no symptoms that we concieved! Every other month I managed to convince myself I was preggers. About 2 days before I found out I was pregnant, I went skiing with a client in geneva for a day, and was falling on my arse in the half pipe and throwing myself everywhere...

I'm feeling fat, that's all I can say. But I think that is more to do with my eating habits on holiday! I'm really struggling to find the time and energy to exercise and it is getting me down a bit. Before I had DS I played football 4-5 times per week and weighed about 9.5 stone and was really toned and athletic. Now I am just over 10 stone and very wobbly! I need to do something about it but so hard when i working full time and so is DH, and my job is looooong hours. My DH is very sweet and says I look great but I'd like to tone up and lose a few pounds. My post emcs belly is not bad though, it's more my ass and thighs!


----------



## starlight2801

I know what you mean about it being difficult to stay in shape. I was also 9.5 before I had LO but I'm now 11, although some of that's my F cup boobs that didn't disappear when I stopped BF. I cant boast a lovely post section tummy and I get asked if I'm pregnant far too frequently :-( :-( but seem to lack the time and the motivation to do anything about it. I keep saying that I'll get my figure back after I have another but I know realistically it will be even harder then. My DH has never complained either but I would feel better about myself if I could get my old figure back.


----------



## dan-o

Crikey I wish I was 10 or 11 stone pmsl! 

Mind you, I can't complain, I only put on 6-7kg with my pregnancy, so after I gave birth I weighed less than when I started! 
I've lost 10kg more since and am now down to 81kg (whatever that is in stone) my goal is 75kg which will give me a BMI of 24 :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Ugh you guys are probably going to hate me but please let me join in with the weight hate... I have the opposite problem. I was 8st 9lb/10lb when I found out I was pregnant with Fin, and I'm about 5'7" so slim build.

I went to over 11st when I was carrying him. By the time he was 12 months old I was down to pre-pregnancy weight but then it just kept coming off. My lowest was 8st 1lb/2lb and I've now managed to get up to 8st 5lb. I honestly want to put more weight on - and since stopping BFing my boobs have pretty much disappeared :cry: I was a B cup, went up to a C/D cup BFing and now I'm barely a B cup again. No sore boobs yet but I hope they grow with this pregnancy. 

It would help if I could eat more but I'm completely off my food. I have just had to get myself a Tracker cos I woke up starving, but I only had one main meal today cos we were at a wedding and it was served mid afternoon... I couldn't eat again when the buffet was served 2 hours later.

What I wouldn't do to have size F boobs Starlight! Honestly I would take the tummy - I look like a boy and had to wear chicken fillets today for my dress to look nice! x


----------



## dan-o

Everything, I always go off food from the moment I get my BFP! I'm sure part of it is nerves, but it must also be the hormones! Hopefully you'll get your apetite back once you're out of the first tri :)


----------



## starlight2801

Yeah with Maia I went off food to begin with and with my recent BFP i couldn't stop eating so perhaps it goes one way all the other, although for me I'd take going off food as the good sign! 
I've got to giggle Everything because no matter how old we get we always want the opposite of what we've got, lol. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to have your figure :flower:
Fingers crossed you'll get those D cups back in another couple of weeks anyway x


----------



## starlight2801

Hey ladies, hope you're all ok?
I was kind of hoping that you guys might be able to cheer me up a bit. 
My sis went for an early scan today and has put pictures of her bean on facebook :-( 
It's not that I'm not happy for her, of course I am but it's brought back my scan from last weekend and my empty womb that should have looked just like that picture :cry: 
I'm sitting in tears for the first time since last Wednesday! Just when you think you're moving on eh? x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all ok?
> I was kind of hoping that you guys might be able to cheer me up a bit.
> My sis went for an early scan today and has put pictures of her bean on facebook :-(
> It's not that I'm not happy for her, of course I am but it's brought back my scan from last weekend and my empty womb that should have looked just like that picture :cry:
> I'm sitting in tears for the first time since last Wednesday! Just when you think you're moving on eh? x

Oh hun that must be really hard :cry: I know you will be pleased for her but that was bound to be a difficult thing for you to see right now. How early was the scan, was it before the 12 week scan? If so I should imagine you thought you'd got a little while longer before that would happen. 

I'm sure you will conceive again very soon, and you will be proudly sharing your own scan pic of Maia's new little baby brother or sister :cloud9:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Everything :hugs:

My sisters EDD is 2 days after mine was so it was always going to be hard but yes she is about 7 weeks so I was expecting another month to prepare myself for it. I don't know if it would have made things easier or not x


----------



## EverythingXd

It was a bit insensitive of her really then, but pregnancy is kind of all-consuming so I imagine she didn't even think how it might affect you. I'm sure her scan would still make you miss the baby you lost, but you would have had more time to heal :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry you are hurting again hun, I know that feeling only too well :( :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Thank you :hugs:
No today hasn't been such a great day. My friend has come round for a glass of wine and take out tonight but I'm still not really feeling so great.
On the bright side I've ordered a bunch of Internet cheapy POAS ready for TTC again, which having always paid supermarket price before I'm pretty chuffed about.
I'm amazed you can POAS up to 15 times for a quarter of the price you pay to do it once or twice with name brand tests! Sad I know but I'm quite excited about it x


----------



## EverythingXd

They are ridiculously expensive aren't they?! I asked hubby to pick up a big box ready for last month and he came home with a 20 pack of Clearblue OPKs - £40! I don't think I'd have bought them if I'd seen the price, I know pretty much when I Ov anyway cos I was getting 4/5 days of EWCM. I only used 2 or 3 of them :dohh:


----------



## starlight2801

Ouch Everything, it's painful isn't it?! 
How are things with you anyway? x


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm good thanks. Still very nervous, not that anything in particular seems wrong but I guess I just feel like I can't be lucky enough to have 2 pregnancies without problems given my age and the fact that I'm meant to be high risk for MC anyway.

I'm still not even 5 weeks yet so very early days. We're going on holiday for a week in a couple of days (so I won't be on here for a while after tomorrow). Really hoping nothing goes wrong with my pregnancy while we're away. Hopefully being on holiday will help to make it go faster! x


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs:
The early days are always hard. I know I was terrified when I was pregnant with Maia. You can have two complication free pregnancy's though hun, you have to believe that.
I hope you have a fantastic holiday and yes it should make the time go a bit quicker for you x


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Starlight. 

I was a bit silly earlier and stocked up on pet supplies ready for our neighbour who's looking after my cats while I'm on holiday. I lugged two 20 litre cat litter bags and 10kg of dried food to / from the car. Not long after, I got achy pains in my tummy :dohh:

I'm pretty sure it was caused by the lifting, as it's eased off now. The loveliest thing happened though! I said to hubby my tummy was hurting and he stroked his hand down my face and hair. Fin was watching him and then reached over, stroked my hair and then gave me the biggest cuddle :cloud9: Love my men so much! x


----------



## starlight2801

Aw :)
it might have been from the lifting Hun but it doesn't harm your bean. I used to get terrible tummy pains after mucking my horse out when I was pregnant with Maia but it was to do with your muscles not being as strong x


----------



## EverythingXd

Yes I kind of felt like the pain was coming from higher up than my little bean is... I felt a few twinges that were the bean and they were much lower than the ache. 

When I was pregnant with Fin, I ran to catch a bus at 38 weeks pregnant and got really ouchy pains when I sat down. I think the grimaces I was pulling made one or two people wonder if I'd gone into labour! :rofl:


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, hope you are having a better day today starlight xx 

I totally agree, I was still playing football at 11 weeks with DS and had to do loads of stretching as my muscles and tendons were just very relaxed! I then got kicked in the stomach and decided it was time to stop, although still went to the gym 3 times a week until I was 38 weeks.

Well I'm 11dpo today and have started with my usual brown tinged pre AF CM so I don't think this is my month. We said we would go to get checked out if no luck this cycle, but I'm minded to give it one more month, as that would be 7 cycles which is how long it took with DS. I'm getting a bit down about it now though, I'm beginning to wonder if either I'm not ovulating or DH has no strong swimmers... :0(

Xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Captain, I've still got my fingers crossed for you this cycle but I know how sometimes you just know your pre-AF symptoms. I went to the docs a few days before I got my BFP, and I mentioned we were having trouble conceiving. 

I actually told a white lie and said we'd been trying for 10 cycles, and he still said they wouldn't do blood tests or anything until it had been at least a year :shrug: He said the fact we had an 18 month old child meant it was unlikely that anything was wrong with either of us. I asked if pregnancy could have just taken too much of a toll on my body but he said not... again, unlikely that anything during or after childbirth would cause me to be infertile since there were no complications. 

He basically said that even if I was ovulating each month, some months the egg I was releasing was probably not of a high enough quality and so it would just take a bit longer, but that it would happen. 

Anyway, sorry for my ramblings but my main point is that if you seek help I'd maybe add a little time into the time you've been TTC if you can x


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed that you will get your BFP in the 7th cycle Captain, if you're absolutely sure that it's not to be this month :hugs:
I'm really surprised by what your doctor said Everything as I thought with being over 35 it is suggested that you get checked out after 6 months of TTC? It's good to know if it's not the case though as we can always lie if it comes to it.
In many ways I've had a better day today thankyou. My DH phoned in work to spend the day with me and Maia and cheer me up which was nice.
My only complaint today is I'm not feeling so great :-( I'm having twinges in my pelvic area and shooting pains in my boobs like I did when I was still pregnant and I feel like my body is taking the p**s out of me.
I got my BFN on Friday so I would have thought that would mean I would be a bit more back to normal now but doesn't seem to be the case. I wonder if the pain is because the cyst they saw on the scan is still there? The consultant said it was pregnancy related and would go so I guess I'll have to take a trip back to the doctor if i'm still in pain after AF as hormones definitely should have gone by then x


----------



## EverythingXd

That's what I'd heard too Starlight. Maybe my youthful looks are putting them off - I did get asked for my parents consent form when I had my wisdom teeth out at 25 cos they thought I was under 16 :lol: Unfortunately I think I may have aged a little since then...

Aah that was nice of your DH Starlight. I'm sorry to hear you're still getting niggles. I don't know much about cysts but that sounds plausible. Hopefully it will be gone before AF (or BFP!) x x


----------



## starlight2801

:rofl: Everything. 
I must admit when I asked if my age was a factor in my loss I got the reply 'don't be ridiculous, what age?!' which is always good to hear. Even if you know they'd be much more concerned if they actually read your DOB on your notes, lol x


----------



## captainj1

So, we seem to have established:

- everything looks like a 16 year old boy :haha:
- starlight also looks young (either that or the doctor at the hospital was tring to crack on to her:winkwink:)
- dan-o has more weight loss motivation than me and starlight put together :thumbup:

I used to think I look young but after having no sleep for the last 2 years I think I look my age now! I'm a bit taller than everything but quite a bit heavier although I'm still a 10-12, trying to persuade myself that a bit of fat fills the wrinkles out :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> So, we seem to have established:
> 
> - everything looks like a 16 year old boy :haha:
> - starlight also looks young (either that or the doctor at the hospital was tring to crack on to her:winkwink:)
> - dan-o has more weight loss motivation than me and starlight put together :thumbup:
> 
> I used to think I look young Ibut after having no sleep for the last 2 years I think I look my age now! I'm a bit taller than everything but quite a bit heavier although I'm still a 10-12, trying to persuade myself that a bit of fat fills the wrinkles out :haha:

:rofl: 
I think it must be the fat filling out my wrinkles too but maybe the Dr was trying to cheer me up. Who am I kidding he was definitely trying to crack onto me ;) :haha:
Seriously I wish I had dan-o's weight loss motivation. I was just thinking this morning I think I've put more weight back on in the past week because after spending a day or two struggling to eat I started comfort eating. I'm feeling particularly squidgy today :wacko:

Any news Captain? Has AF definitely arrived or could you be having an IB? x


----------



## EverythingXd

:rofl: If only I still looked 16... I think having a child has aged me too (he's worth it I guess!). People generally put me at late 20s, which can you believe I'm disappointed with, it's like I forget my actual age and think people should still be IDing me! :lol:

I've got a docs appt later, they're going to examine me to see if I have a prolapse... wish me luck!

Hope it was IB Captain :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :)

Everything, I'll be interested to hear what your docs say if you are prolapsing, as I definitley do have a prolapse (cystocele and rectocele) from pushing my boy out too quickly (he was also back to back) 
It's a lot better now, but I know I will need a repair op at some point, as my stitches didn't close my internal tear, which is what's causing the weakness in the muscle wall.
Worth it though, to get my boy out safely!

Captain, I'm sorry you think you are out this month hun, hoping you are wrong and that BFP is about to suprise you!!! I also thought 6 months before referral when you are over 35. I'm already past that now if you include the NTNP since Sidney was born, but I'm going to leave it until he turns 1 and then get my referral back to the FS I was under before.

Starlight, glad you are bearing up hun, how are those OPK's coming along, did they arrive yet? I've just POAS this morning and it's aaaaalmost positive, so I should be testing positive tomorrow. Hoping that gives me a Saturday ovulation as DH is off saturday night :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Awesome dan-o :thumbup:
Fingers crossed for well timed ovulation for you :)
They haven't arrived yet which is a bit annoying, but if my CM is anything to go by I think I should OV at the weekend too. Timing isn't so great for me as we have the inlaws visiting Fri-Sun and I feel a bit uncomfortable about BDing like mad with them in the house.
Determind to make a good go at getting a BFP this month though so i'll have to just get over it, eek! 
Ok so talking of OPK's (in case they arrive on time) what's the best way to use them? I'm a complete novice! Do you do them every day or just from, say cd8? I think I saw in another thread you don't do them in the morning like you would a HPT. Is that right? X


----------



## EverythingXd

Good luck for this weekend then ladies :thumbup: Starlight - just make sure the bed isn't against the wall so it doesn't bang! 

I used to use my OPK tests once a day between 2pm - 5pm once I'd had EWCM for a couple of days (I used to get it for 4/5 days). I was using Clearblue though, if I was using Internet cheapies I would have done it twice a day and probably started a couple of days earlier too. I caught the +OPK each of the 3 months I used them though x


----------



## dan-o

Aww no! Hope they come in time!

I found mine always give the most accurate result around mid morning, but some people prefer to do them later in the day. I start testing when my fertile signs kick in and I'm normally testing positive a couple of days later. It's different for everyone though.
I usually ovulate 48 hours after the first positive, but sometimes it can be 24, especially if I'm on clomid. I used to take my temps as well, but can't see the point now really, I know my body well enough. My ovulation days and ovulation pains do change on a monthly basis though (by a few days) so the OPK are great to help me figure out what's going on.


----------



## starlight2801

They are internet cheapies (bought internet cheapie HPT too) so if I had them now I should be doing it now my fertile signs have been starting up for a few days. If you get a positive it's normally still a day or two before you OV (which is good because you have plenty of time to BD)? I think I should have thought ahead and ordered these earlier. I've checked my order again and the estimated delivery date is between Saturday and Monday which I expect will be too late for this cycle. I'll keep my fingers crossed though as delivery dates are not always accurate x


----------



## dan-o

Yes I'd be testing now, definitely! The guideline is ovulation will usually occur 12-48 hours after the first positive.
I can always post you a couple to put you on until yours come, if you want, I've got a bag of 50 sat upstairs lol :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

dan-o said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Everything, I'll be interested to hear what your docs say if you are prolapsing, as I definitley do have a prolapse (cystocele and rectocele) from pushing my boy out too quickly (he was also back to back)

Been to the docs, and she said its not a prolapse :thumbup: She reckons its just vaginal tissue that was damaged during childbirth (she used a fancy word for it but I can't remember what it was now). 

Rather worryingly, before she examined me she said I couldn't have a prolapse if I was pregnant because I wouldn't have been able to get pregnant... I know that's just not true - there's plenty of pregnant ladies online who are dealing with prolapses that arose during a previous childbirth :shrug: So unfortunately I have not gained any knowledge that I can pass to you dan-o x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Yes I'd be testing now, definitely! The guideline is ovulation will usually occur 12-48 hours after the first positive.
> I can always post you a couple to put you on until yours come, if you want, I've got a bag of 50 sat upstairs lol :flower:

Thanks hun, you're a star :flower:
I've had a dispatch notice this afternoon though so mine should be with me tomorrow I would have thought. 
So grateful for the offer though x


----------



## starlight2801

Oh just one more OPK related daft question; 
When you've Ov'd do the tests go back to negative? x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Oh just one more OPK related daft question;
> When you've Ov'd do the tests go back to negative? x

Yep :flower: I only ever got 1 positive, the evening before and after were negative x


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear you doc was a bit of a cop out everything :s I swear they just bluff through things sometimes! Sounds like everything is ok though.

Starlight, no worries! Yes mine are also usually only positive for one day, and I ovulate the next day or the day after when they are negative again :flower:

Well we are officially in the running for this cycle now, DH came home for a break and I took full advantage of him lol! ;) its been quite a good day all round actually, I went for a walk to the beach with Sid after lunch, nice to get some fresh air while its not raining! He enjoyed eating the sand a bit too much though!! :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

Glad you're in for this cycle and have been taking full advantage of DH dan-o ;) 
Your afternoon at the beach sounds wonderful. Maia loves eating sand in her sand pit, lol. She really showed me up when she was 8 or 9 months old as she was literally shovelling sand in her mouth at the children's centre whilst making mmm yum yum noises. They must have thought my cooking was terrible if she enjoyed that so much :haha:
I'm hoping to take her to the beach in a couple of weeks as she was 6 months old when we last went. I think she'll love it now :)
In other news I'm not sure what's going on with my body as my fertile signs seem to have dried up - literally :-( I guess the OPK's will help figure what's going on but I'm in a bit of panic as DH is working away part of next week and I'll be pretty miffed if that's when I get my positive. Ah well, I have no control I guess and will have to try to BD before he goes and hope for the best. 
I


----------



## dan-o

Starlight - That's exactly what Sid was like :haha: If only he'd eat his sandwiches with such enthusiasm!! :dohh:

Sounds like you may have ovulated already then!?


Captain - how's it going hun? Has the :witch: stayed away? :)


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Starlight - That's exactly what Sid was like :haha: If only he'd eat his sandwiches with such enthusiasm!! :dohh:
> 
> Sounds like you may have ovulated already then!?
> 
> 
> Captain - how's it going hun? Has the :witch: stayed away? :)

The only other thing I've seen Maia eat with such enthusiasm is her Easter eggs :doh: 

I did wonder if I have Ov'd but I normally get proper stretchy EWCM and I've had the CM that only stretches a Centimetre or so (apologies, far too much information but I guess you girls know me well enough to know my obsession with CM by now :blush:) although I guess I knew from the start this cycle might be different to normal.
Interestingly though I mentioned having twinges these last few days and I haven't had any pain today so its possible I was even getting OV pains?!?
It wouldn't be a bad thing if I have OV'd as I took advantage of DH taking a day off work yesterday when Maia was having her late morning nap ;) x


----------



## captainj1

Hey there

Lots of posts in my absence! manic at work, so can't write much but all fine with me, my usual pre AF cm is continuing, she is due Friday and usually get it for 3-5 days before she arrives so I'm 99% sure I'm out. 

My LO eats sand too! It comes out in his poop and chafes his butt cheeks terribly. Apparently the salt is tasty and the sand itself soothes sore gums. However my LO has 16 teeth now and still eats it....

Speaking of which, his great sleep continues! As of 3 weeks ago he has sttn more times than in the last year in total!!!! I am a changed woman!!! Just such a shame I'm working til midnight most nights so can't take advantage this week, although last week was fab having lie ins til half 8 every day! I still wake up during the night as I'm so used to it. I'm just hoping the last 4 teeth don't come any time soon as I'm enjoying this and I know he will struggle with them as has done with every one of the buggers so far.

Loving the prolapse/vaginal tissue/unhealed tear updates, my undercarriage is completely intact having had an emcs after early stage (8hours) labour. If I'm lucky enough to conceive again there is no way I'm risking any of that, it doesn't sound nice! I've got an 8 inch scar they can reopen instead....!


----------



## starlight2801

I'm sorry if it is AF :hugs: but glad your LO is sleeping well Captain it really makes you feel better doesn't it? Especially when you work. I only work 3 days per week but it's these days Maia tends to wake up - I'm sure she knows :wacko:
I too had an EMCS but I did 36 hours of labour and got to 9cm dilated before heading off to theatre. I too am planning on having the sun roof reopened to lift out number two :) x


----------



## EverythingXd

Good morning ladies :flower:

Well, I'll be leaving for holiday today and not sure whether I'll be able to get on here much before we leave. I'll miss you ladies, and can't wait to catch up on all of your news when I get back!

Captain - I'm sorry if AF has got you. If I see the witch on my travels I'll give her a scolding and she'd best leave you alone next month :hugs: x

Starlight - Keep taking full advantage of OH in case you haven't Ov'd already :haha: I have another good feeling for you this month... my subconscious must have you down as some kind of fertility goddess! :lol: x

Hinky - it looks like you'll Ov while I'm away, so have fun and 'put your back into it'!! I'm looking forward to helping you to the end of your 2WW when I'm back :thumbup: x

Dan-o - Good to hear you're in the running for this cycle. I've got my fingers tightly crossed for you hun x

As for me, I tested this morning (turning into a right POAS addict I am!) and got a beautiful 3+ Pregnant on my CB digi :happydance: It's bang on schedule at 21dpo and gave me a bit of relief because I had no preggo signs hardly yesterday, just very slight nausea before dinner cos I hadn't eaten enough for lunch.

Can't wait to catch up in just over a week :wave: x x x


----------



## starlight2801

Great news about your clear blue digi test Everything. And don't worry, I have no intentions of giving DH a break just yet :haha: Lol at your subconscious mind but I hope it see's me right...
Have a lovely holiday and relax and enjoy it. I have a feeling for you too and it's that everything will be fine :hugs: 
The clear blue digi's are backing me up too are they not?
Take care x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks everything, hope you have a lovely holiday hun!! xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Have a lovely holiday, Everything, and great news about your CB digi! 

Well, seems I have missed out on the prolapse chat - I had an episiotomy / ventouse delivery with DS and took ages to heal up but thankfully all seems to be back to normal. My mum had a second episiotomy with me, so not looking forward to that much with #2, eek. 

So, I'm on CD8 according to my CBFM but actually CD9. It doesn't usually ask me to test until about day 10 and will expect to ov between CD14 and 20 (my cycles can vary from 24 - 35 days), so it's just a waiting game for now. No signs yet. Am drinking loads of water to try to improve the ewcm when it comes; DH taking wellman conception vitamins and I'll be taking guaifenesin from the first high fertility day.

I've come to the conclusion I've been putting myself under too much pressure to conceive. I'm not enjoying my job and was seeing pregnancy as a temporary way out, also didn't want a big age gap. Having a baby sooner rather than later would fit in so much better with childcare, my job, our fixed rate mortgage, not to mention the ticking body clock... Have had a word with myself though!! If we conceive by end of this year then we'll still have children 2 school years apart and it will be fine. Even if we don't, it won't be the disaster I'd built it up to be. Of course, talk to me in 2 weeks when I'm in the 2ww and it might be a different story :haha:

Captain - sorry to hear you think you are out this month, hope AF is over soon and then on with the next cycle. 

Starlight / Dan-o - I am looking forward to fretting over OPKs and symptom spotting with you soon...


----------



## starlight2801

Hopefully you will have a much easier delivery when #2 comes Hinky :flower: It sounds like you're doing all the right things during your wait to OV but oh how I hate waiting. Whether its the wait to OV or the 2ww I've come to the conclusion I'm really not any good at it :haha:
As for me I still have no OPK's in my possession but today I have EWCM so perhaps I am building up to OV this weekend afterall :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

And those POAS better turn up tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## captainj1

AF is here so onwards and hopefully upwards for me. Xx


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> AF is here so onwards and hopefully upwards for me. Xx

Fingers crossed that 7 is a lucky number for you :hugs: xx


----------



## dan-o

Sorry captain hun :hugs: xx


----------



## dan-o

I've POAS again today and my OPK are still positive, but darker! Only had this happen a couple of times before in the entire 4 years of TTC! 
The last time I had this happen, I got pregnant with my son the same cycle, so I will take it as a good sign! 
My whole ovary/womb area is so sore as well, I'll be glad to ovulate! It almost feels like a clomid cycle, but I am unmedicated except for maca supplements, which I have never used before.

DH is keeping up with daily BD at the moment, 3 more days to go! Poor thing is working a double shift today.. and will come home to me throwing myself at him... again :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

Sounds really positive dan-o, I've got my fingers crossed you'll catch that eggy :) xx


----------



## starlight2801

My day ended up going a bit weird.
I started having pelvic pain again during the afternoon and noticed a bit of pink mucousy spotting late in the evening.
To be honest it looked exactly like the IB I had with Maia (nothing like the IB I had with my recent pregnancy) but surely at only 2 weeks since my MC an IB would be nigh on impossible?!?! My AF's don't normally start that way anyway but I would have thought that the start of AF is unlikely for the same reason.
I thought perhaps it is OB which I haven't experienced before but would make more sense in terms of timing.OPK was negative but I might well have missed the surge. I couldn't bring myself to jump on DH and BD just in case as I'm too freaked out. :wacko: I just hope it isn't the sign of an infection or anything... and that if it is OB we've already done enough.
Any ideas ladies? x


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> AF is here so onwards and hopefully upwards for me. Xx

Cycle 7 for both of us... it's going to be a lucky one :flower:



dan-o said:


> I've POAS again today and my OPK are still positive, but darker! Only had this happen a couple of times before in the entire 4 years of TTC!
> The last time I had this happen, I got pregnant with my son the same cycle, so I will take it as a good sign!

That's exciting, fingers crossed and glad to hear you are taking full advantage :thumbup:



starlight2801 said:


> My day ended up going a bit weird.
> I started having pelvic pain again during the afternoon and noticed a bit of pink mucousy spotting late in the evening.
> To be honest it looked exactly like the IB I had with Maia (nothing like the IB I had with my recent pregnancy) but surely at only 2 weeks since my MC an IB would be nigh on impossible?!?! My AF's don't normally start that way anyway but I would have thought that the start of AF is unlikely for the same reason.
> I thought perhaps it is OB which I haven't experienced before but would make more sense in terms of timing.OPK was negative but I might well have missed the surge. I couldn't bring myself to jump on DH and BD just in case as I'm too freaked out. :wacko: I just hope it isn't the sign of an infection or anything... and that if it is OB we've already done enough.
> Any ideas ladies? x

I've never had IB or OB so can't comment on those, but I know that after my mc I occasionally had a bit of pink mucously cm for a few weeks. Could it maybe just be a bit of residual bleeding from your mc? Maybe your uterus still had a little bit of contracting to do, hence the pain, and that has caused a bit of friction / bleeding (or maybe friction due to bd if your cervix is still a bit sensitive or swollen). Just another guess, really... hope you feel better - I am sure it's nothing to worry about :hugs:

As for me, CBFM has asked for tests yesterday and today (day 10 and 11) bt no sign as yet of impending ovulation: boooo. Am still drinking lots of water and noticing a bit more cm so hopefully this will help when it comes down to it!


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky, that makes alot of sense actually. I haven't noticed anymore mucous and was in alot less pain this morning but seem to have got really tender again tonight :-( 
I have new symptoms now and looks like this bout of pelvic pain is actually down to a UTI so docs for antibiotics Monday if I can't flush it out on my own tomorrow.
I'm still getting lots of EWCM (havent bothered POAS today with how rough i feel) but I'm feeling too tender to even contemplate BD again tonight. 
I'm starting to feel like this cycle is a bit of a write off. We did BD Thursday so I guess I'm not out until AF or BFN confirm but it's so frustrating when your body is telling you it's fertile and you're not in the position to do anything about it :cry: x

Anyway enough wallowing in self pity. Fingers crossed for a nice dark line for you in the next day or two hun and you can bring on the BD xx


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> I'm starting to feel like this cycle is a bit of a write off. We did BD Thursday so I guess I'm not out until AF or BFN confirm but it's so frustrating when your body is telling you it's fertile and you're not in the position to do anything about it :cry: x
> 
> Anyway enough wallowing in self pity. Fingers crossed for a nice dark line for you in the next day or two hun and you can bring on the BD xx

I had a cycle a while back where I had the most horrendous thrush, right through my fertile window... I knew even if I bd it was not a good 'environment' and would prolly kill all the swimmers off!! Just do what you can and you might be surprised. 

The not knowing where you are in your cycle is horrible though - all that guessing and staring at the calendar and counting days and "if I did ovulate there, then I'm xdpo...". 

I must admit that the CBFM makes it slightly easier as it tracks estrogen as well, so you get an early warning. This is my 3rd month using it and I have some ewcm today so am hoping I'll get a 'high' reading tomorrow, then it'll be all systems go!!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck hinky! I never got on with mine, I don't think my morning pee is concentrated enough for the sticks! I'd get a negative LH line on the CB stick with morning pee, so it would only give me a high, and then a couple of hours later I'd get a blazing positve OPK! Needless to say it ended up on ebay lol :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

hinkybinky said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel like this cycle is a bit of a write off. We did BD Thursday so I guess I'm not out until AF or BFN confirm but it's so frustrating when your body is telling you it's fertile and you're not in the position to do anything about it :cry: x
> 
> Anyway enough wallowing in self pity. Fingers crossed for a nice dark line for you in the next day or two hun and you can bring on the BD xx
> 
> I had a cycle a while back where I had the most horrendous thrush, right through my fertile window... I knew even if I bd it was not a good 'environment' and would prolly kill all the swimmers off!! Just do what you can and you might be surprised.
> 
> The not knowing where you are in your cycle is horrible though - all that guessing and staring at the calendar and counting days and "if I did ovulate there, then I'm xdpo...".
> 
> I must admit that the CBFM makes it slightly easier as it tracks estrogen as well, so you get an early warning. This is my 3rd month using it and I have some ewcm today so am hoping I'll get a 'high' reading tomorrow, then it'll be all systems go!!Click to expand...

Happy BD'ing Hun and I'll be crossing my fingers for you :thumbup:

I've been thinking that maybe I've been a bit crazy to set my heart on conceiving immediately following my MC and would have been wiser to wait for AF and allow my body time to heal. I could have probably avoided alot of the stressful guesswork too. 
I've decided I need prioritise getting myself well now (Maia needs a healthy mummy :hugs:) and all being well I'll be able to start TTC again after AF has arrived. 
I've never felt such a strong obsession with wanting to be pregnant like I'm experiencing since my miscarraige. I've read through the miscarraige association leaflet that the hospital gave me and it seems that it's one of the many different but normal reactions to a loss and that makes me feel better in the sense that I'm probably not completely out of my mind. I guess really it just highlights even more that I have healing I need to do. 
That all said I sure wouldn't be disappointed if I've already done enough to get a surprise BFP... ;) x


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> I've been thinking that maybe I've been a bit crazy to set my heart on conceiving immediately following my MC and would have been wiser to wait for AF and allow my body time to heal. I could have probably avoided alot of the stressful guesswork too.
> I've decided I need prioritise getting myself well now (Maia needs a healthy mummy :hugs:) and all being well I'll be able to start TTC again after AF has arrived.
> I've never felt such a strong obsession with wanting to be pregnant like I'm experiencing since my miscarraige. I've read through the miscarraige association leaflet that the hospital gave me and it seems that it's one of the many different but normal reactions to a loss and that makes me feel better in the sense that I'm probably not completely out of my mind. I guess really it just highlights even more that I have healing I need to do.
> That all said I sure wouldn't be disappointed if I've already done enough to get a surprise BFP... ;) x

:hugs:

I think it's a perfectly normal and understandable feeling - you've lost something and want to replace it. If other people are pregnant around you that doesn't help either because you want to get yourself into their position as soon as you can. I sure know that feeling...

The main thing though is that you need to be ok and healthy and strong again for when you get your BFP, and so you can carry on being the best mummy you can be. 

This is such a lovely supportive thread that all the girls will be here for you whenver you need it (glad i found you guys!).

Take care x


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> Good luck hinky! I never got on with mine, I don't think my morning pee is concentrated enough for the sticks! I'd get a negative LH line on the CB stick with morning pee, so it would only give me a high, and then a couple of hours later I'd get a blazing positve OPK! Needless to say it ended up on ebay lol :haha:

Haha, well I have no luck with OPKs at all but the CBFM has found my peak every time. So takes one variable out of the equation. Still haven't quite cracked the others, clearly, but onwards and upwards x


----------



## starlight2801

hinkybinky said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking that maybe I've been a bit crazy to set my heart on conceiving immediately following my MC and would have been wiser to wait for AF and allow my body time to heal. I could have probably avoided alot of the stressful guesswork too.
> I've decided I need prioritise getting myself well now (Maia needs a healthy mummy :hugs:) and all being well I'll be able to start TTC again after AF has arrived.
> I've never felt such a strong obsession with wanting to be pregnant like I'm experiencing since my miscarraige. I've read through the miscarraige association leaflet that the hospital gave me and it seems that it's one of the many different but normal reactions to a loss and that makes me feel better in the sense that I'm probably not completely out of my mind. I guess really it just highlights even more that I have healing I need to do.
> That all said I sure wouldn't be disappointed if I've already done enough to get a surprise BFP... ;) x
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I think it's a perfectly normal and understandable feeling - you've lost something and want to replace it. If other people are pregnant around you that doesn't help either because you want to get yourself into their position as soon as you can. I sure know that feeling...
> 
> The main thing though is that you need to be ok and healthy and strong again for when you get your BFP, and so you can carry on being the best mummy you can be.
> 
> This is such a lovely supportive thread that all the girls will be here for you whenver you need it (glad i found you guys!).
> 
> Take care xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, glad you found us too :hugs: xx


----------



## starlight2801

Been to the doctors Hinky and he's given me antibiotics for a UTI.
Hopefully they'll sort it soon and I'll be feeling myself again :) x


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Been to the doctors Hinky and he's given me antibiotics for a UTI.
> Hopefully they'll sort it soon and I'll be feeling myself again :) x

Hope so, need you on this ttc wagon!

Was so convinced I was getting my fertile signs yesterday that I jumped on DH during DS's afternoon nap :blush: so I am a bit peeved to get another 'low' reading this morning on cbfm. Ovulation dust for me please. I am so impatient!


----------



## starlight2801

hinkybinky said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Been to the doctors Hinky and he's given me antibiotics for a UTI.
> Hopefully they'll sort it soon and I'll be feeling myself again :) x
> 
> Hope so, need you on this ttc wagon!
> 
> Was so convinced I was getting my fertile signs yesterday that I jumped on DH during DS's afternoon nap :blush: so I am a bit peeved to get another 'low' reading this morning on cbfm. Ovulation dust for me please. I am so impatient!Click to expand...

Aw no, I can totally empathise as I'm impatient too. 

Ovulation :dust: to you lady xx


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls

Any more news? Hope you're feeling better starlight.

I'm on cd6 tomorrow so will start POAS in the morning. Likely to o next wed/thurs so taking it easy on the bd front this week as I'm tired and stressed with work! 

Weather has been lovely up here today, I had a meeting with a client who suggested that we move from the meeting room to continue our discussions sat outside at the bar next door, so two hours and one bottle of champers (between 4) later, I had very red shoulders!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Captain :)

If you're tired and stressed hun you do right to take it easy until that positive OPK. Make sure you don't leave your DH alone completely though. Need to keep those swimmers fresh ;)

I'm not feeling so bad thanks. I dont think my infection has gone completely but I think the antibiotics are doing their job as I'm much more comfortable. Hopefully it will be bye bye UTI by the time I finish the course.

As for other news I've got a daft confession today. I did a HPT this morning :blush:

My body is behaving strangely this cycle (perhaps not a huge surprise). I had that little pink bleed on Friday and I've had fertile looking CM for over a week now which is not usual at all :wacko:

I just had a thought that I had lots of stretchy CM when I got my BFP last month so I wondered if maybe I did O really early and did have an IB. 

It was a BFN of course. Mind you I didn't even use a first morning sample and tested really early so I don't know how I could have expected a positive even if I was pregnant - doh!

I don't know what is going on but feeling a bit more positive. If the CM means I haven't O'd yet there is still a chance we'll be able to catch that eggy now I'm feeling better and if I don't O at all this cycle, at least me being sick hasn't meant a missed opportunity. 

Of course there is still the possibility that I still could have had an IB on Friday so unless I get a positive OPK I'll test again after a few days and see. 

I think it's funny that me, a woman who's never tested until AF is late is POAS just under 3 weeks after a MC :haha:

Now I've discovered Internet cheapies I could well become a POAS addict x


----------



## starlight2801

In other news we've been enjoying the beautiful weather too. I'm back at work today after my two weeks off sick and was gutted dropping Maia off at nursery this morning. 

I think she'll have a great day though. They have a lovely garden with a giant sandpit (that in itself would fill our tiny garden) and lots of outdoor toys :) x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hope everyone's ok :flower:

Hinky here's some of that ov dust :dust: bloody annoying when you think you're about ready and then the sticks say no!! :dohh:

Starlight, hope those AB's get you back to normal hun. Sorry you got a BFN, but you never know, it might turn BFP in the next few days!

Captain, good luck for this cycle hun, hoping it is your lucky one at last!


----------



## dan-o

Weather has been smashing here too, put the DIY on hold and went on a long coast walk both monday & tuesday (our weekend) to make the most of it!

Cycle wise I think I'm about 4dpo. Trying not to think about it too much, but all the signs are promising again, seems very much like last month.


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Weather has been smashing here too, put the DIY on hold and went on a long coast walk both monday & tuesday (our weekend) to make the most of it!
> 
> Cycle wise I think I'm about 4dpo. Trying not to think about it too much, but all the signs are promising again, seems very much like last month.

Fingers crossed for you Hun x


----------



## hinkybinky

Fingers crossed dan-o that this is your month. Do keep us updated with all your symptoms! 

Hi Captain, ah that's the kind of business meeting I like. Used to occasionally get those in my past life, but sadly us teachers don't enjoy such perks! Glad to hear you are resting up in preparation for the fun next week!

Starlight, I hope you get this cycle sussed out soon. I guess all you can do is wait and hope - fingers crossed that you ov'd really early and caught the eggy (stranger things have happened).

Well, I got my high reading yesterday (or DEFCON 2 when explaining it to DH!) and this morning already have my peak (DEFCON 1!!) - we bd yesterday evening and will have another go tonight, and DH is off tomorrow so might even have a final flourish in the morning before I go to work (he leaves at 5:30am so we never usually have a chance in the morning).

By the weekend I'll be in the 2ww again. Mental :wacko:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky :flower:
I don't think this cycle will ever make sense :wacko:

Where am I at? Well after over a week of fertile looking CM it seems to have gone but with being poorly gave up POAS so not sure whether I have o'd in this time at all. CM peak was Sunday and if I O'd then there may have still been some spermies waiting for the eggy but I still had fertile CM for a good 3 days after that (but not nearly as much) which doesn't make sense.

Still possible I o'd earlier but less confident now CM has dried up. Boobs still hurt though so you never know...

Anyway nothing I can do so not stressing about it. If I haven't been lucky this time at least after AF my cycle will hopefully be easier to work out x


----------



## captainj1

Hey there

Starlight, i can empathise with the copious amounts of ewcm. I'm only on cd8 but I've been having ewcm for the last 24 hours and I have been high on the cbfm since I started POAS on cd6. I don't know what's going on but I'm feeling quite horny too (tmi!) so I'm going to take advantage of DH right now...!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend planned? We have 13 people over for a BBQ tomorrow so just hoping it is sunny again!

X


----------



## dan-o

hinkybinky said:


> Fingers crossed dan-o that this is your month. Do keep us updated with all your symptoms!
> 
> Hi Captain, ah that's the kind of business meeting I like. Used to occasionally get those in my past life, but sadly us teachers don't enjoy such perks! Glad to hear you are resting up in preparation for the fun next week!
> 
> Starlight, I hope you get this cycle sussed out soon. I guess all you can do is wait and hope - fingers crossed that you ov'd really early and caught the eggy (stranger things have happened).
> 
> Well, I got my high reading yesterday (or DEFCON 2 when explaining it to DH!) and this morning already have my peak (DEFCON 1!!) - we bd yesterday evening and will have another go tonight, and DH is off tomorrow so might even have a final flourish in the morning before I go to work (he leaves at 5:30am so we never usually have a chance in the morning).
> 
> By the weekend I'll be in the 2ww again. Mental :wacko:

Fingers tightly crossed for you hun! Welcome to the TWW!! x


----------



## dan-o

captainj1 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Starlight, i can empathise with the copious amounts of ewcm. I'm only on cd8 but I've been having ewcm for the last 24 hours and I have been high on the cbfm since I started POAS on cd6. I don't know what's going on but I'm feeling quite horny too (tmi!) so I'm going to take advantage of DH right now...!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend planned? We have 13 people over for a BBQ tomorrow so just hoping it is sunny again!
> 
> X

I started early with the fertile signs this cycle too! Must be the weather or something! lol x


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> Thanks Hinky :flower:
> I don't think this cycle will ever make sense :wacko:
> 
> Where am I at? Well after over a week of fertile looking CM it seems to have gone but with being poorly gave up POAS so not sure whether I have o'd in this time at all. CM peak was Sunday and if I O'd then there may have still been some spermies waiting for the eggy but I still had fertile CM for a good 3 days after that (but not nearly as much) which doesn't make sense.
> 
> Still possible I o'd earlier but less confident now CM has dried up. Boobs still hurt though so you never know...
> 
> Anyway nothing I can do so not stressing about it. If I haven't been lucky this time at least after AF my cycle will hopefully be easier to work out x

Have you done any HPT's in the last few days? Mind you if you did ov last sunday, that would put you a bit too early I guess? :shrug: Must be terribly frustrating not knowing what's going on! :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey ladies, I'm back! :wave: I just knew the good weather would turn up in the UK when we went on holiday! We had lovely weather too, it had been rubbish the previous week apparently so we were quite lucky. 

I've come back from holiday feeling like I need a holiday :lol: LO didn't sleep well (first night home last night and he slept through, phew!), he absolutely screamed his head off at bath time, so much so that we only gave him 2 baths while we were there... it reminded me of our chat about baths in this thread and now I can empathise with you ladies whose LOs hate baths! Luckily we bathed him last night before bed at home and he was fine, so it looks like it was just something about the bath there :shrug:

I also had a nasty toothache, and I've felt soooo sick the last few days... much earlier and worse than when I had Fin. Hopefully I can get it more under control now I'm home and can concentrate on eating little & often.

Hinky & dan-o - looking forward to hearing about your 2WWs :thumbup: 

I'm sorry you've not been feeling well Starlight. It's frustrating when your cycle is messed up, but there's always hope while you've been having EWCM that you've Ov'd and caught the eggy :hugs: 

Captain - I ov'd early this time and I conceived so fingers crossed you will do the same. Looks like you're covering your fertile period nicely :winkwink:


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Starlight, i can empathise with the copious amounts of ewcm. I'm only on cd8 but I've been having ewcm for the last 24 hours and I have been high on the cbfm since I started POAS on cd6. I don't know what's going on but I'm feeling quite horny too (tmi!) so I'm going to take advantage of DH right now...!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend planned? We have 13 people over for a BBQ tomorrow so just hoping it is sunny again!
> 
> X

Taking advantage whenever I've had ewcm has worked for me in the past. Even more promising as the cbfm is telling you you're fertile too.

Fingers crossed, and enjoy your BBQ x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Have you done any HPT's in the last few days? Mind you if you did ov last sunday, that would put you a bit too early I guess? :shrug: Must be terribly frustrating not knowing what's going on! :flower:

I haven't hun.

I am thinking doing one in the next few days, if only to rule out the possibility that I O'd early and had an IB last Friday. 

I guess ruling o times out gradually is the only thing I can do unless I just wait till 6 weeks PM and test if AF doesn't show, but that would take a lot of patience (and hey I still have 14 tests ;) )

So ladies, it has been 8 days since my spotting. When do you think I should test again so a BFN would completely rule out the possibility that it was an IB and confirm it as just random spotting? X


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Everything, good to see you back :hugs:

I'm sorry you've been feeling sick but I reckon see it as a good sign that your little bean is secure in there and growing well :thumbup:

I don't know what it was about the bath on holiday but I'm glad everything's back to normal now you're back. Bathtime nightmares are a nightmare for sure.

It's nice you've come home to good weather. Often that's the worst thing about coming back off holiday. 

I've been making the most of it. I had a lovely evening riding with a friend last night and tempted to ride to the pub tonight if DH will let me out for the evening again. It's a good way of making the most of not being pregnant I guess x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hello ladies :) 
I have just spent some time reading this post from the beginning and i was hoping that i might join in- I've really enjoyed reading yours up and how you've supported each other with your lows.

a little about me..... i'm 36- 37 in Sept and have recently suffered my 1st MC (1st pregnancy to :(.... i'm still having post bleeding so i think it will be a while before my cycle will be back to normal.

This is all kinda new to me- I fell pregnant on the pill and don't follow my cycle closely or have a clue when i ovulate :blush: I swear I am shocked by how little i know about trying to get pregnant lol..... We have decided to go with the flow and see how it goes.

I would find it difficult to track things- my OH works away from 10 days at a time, sometime twice a month (i'm sure that's why to this day we rarely argue, because we don't see each other! lol ) so if it happens it happens :)

OH is 47 (sorry i'm breaking your toyboy thing :dohh: ) and I have no other children, although he has 2 from a previous relationship- both adults now :blush:

Anyway as we are not preventing I am hoping we might fall soon, and would like to join in with your journeys if i may :)

:dust: to you all x


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ChelliBelle :flower:

I'm sorry to hear of your recent loss :hugs:

You are absolutely welcome to join in. It's been a rollercoaster ride for us ladies but I don't know how I would have coped with my MC without the brilliant ladies on here who have been so supportive. 

I hope that you're feeling ok and I think you're doing right NTNP for a while especially as your cycles are returning to normal. As you will have read I've had quite a job to try (and fail :blush:) to work out what my body is doing since my MC. If you do reach a point where you want to try and track we can always try and help, but I appreciate that might be too stressful with your DH working away.

Welcome to the rollercoaster x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ChelliBelle, you're very welcome to join us :wave: 

I was meant to be NTNP when we started TTC #2, but it never actually happened. OH agreed we could try for #2 on the strict basis that we stopped at 2 (he originally always said I was only allowed 1!) and that I didn't "get mental about it this time" :blush: TTC does send me a little mental, I convince myself I am infertile after about 2 unsuccessful months.

I would have loved to take the NTNP relaxed approach to TTC, so good luck ChelliBelle... and if you do decide to step things up I'll be happy to show you how to slowly drive yourself insane! x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> So ladies, it has been 8 days since my spotting. When do you think I should test again so a BFN would completely rule out the possibility that it was an IB and confirm it as just random spotting? X

From what I've read hun, once implantation happens it usually takes 3-4 days for enough HCG to build up to be detected in a blood sample. It then takes a further 2-3 days for it to show in a urine test. Going by that, it should normally show on a HPT by 7 days after implantation but there are always exceptions x


----------



## hinkybinky

Welcome ChelliBelle, I too am a recent joiner of this lovely thread, and can highly recommend!

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I think NTNP is a brilliant approach and wish I could be relaxed enough to manage it! We were NTNP - by which I mean we hadn't quite thought about contraception after having DS :blush: - when we conceived #2, which unfortunately ended in mc at 11 weeks. Since then I've been a woman on a mission :haha:

Starlight - I thought after implantation the hcg would start to be produced almost straight away, or at least within a few days. I'd think a week would be enough to say one way or another. But I am just guessing really :shrug: Sorry I can't be of more help.

EverythingXd - glad to hear your pregnancy signs are there clear and strong - your little bean must be very happy in there :)
Your comment about only giving LO 2 baths in a week made me laugh - we only bathe DS on Wednesday and Sunday. Basically because of his eczema, but nonetheless I am so glad we don't have to do it every day! We have to be really careful not to get water anywhere near his face otherwise he freaks out! Don't know what I'll do when he starts getting properly muddy like little boys do.

So, I am officially in the 2ww now - we managed to bd Wed / Thur / Fri (high, peak, peak on CBFM) and I think I ov'd Fri (OPK negative with no trace of LH today so I am assuming I've ov'd already). Despite guaifenesin and loads of water I had hardly any ewcm but hoping that the pre-seed might have compensated. 

I'm feeling a bit gloomy as I always do around this time, thinking I haven't done enough. In a few days, when I'm thinking implantation could be happening, I shall be a bit more hopeful, while knowing deep down it could well be another month of disappointment. Anyone else feel like their emotional wellbeing is ever so slightly on hold??!


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, it has been 8 days since my spotting. When do you think I should test again so a BFN would completely rule out the possibility that it was an IB and confirm it as just random spotting? X
> 
> From what I've read hun, once implantation happens it usually takes 3-4 days for enough HCG to build up to be detected in a blood sample. It then takes a further 2-3 days for it to show in a urine test. Going by that, it should normally show on a HPT by 7 days after implantation but there are always exceptions xClick to expand...

Thanks Everything. In that case I could test anytime now and a BFN would pretty much rule it out. 

I'll test when the opportunity presents itself over the next couple of days, ie when I wake up before Maia wakes up hungry, as would rather use first morning sample to be extra sure. 

Strangely tonight the CM is back again. I think I must have only had 2 or 3 days without CM this cycle :wacko: x


----------



## starlight2801

I'm sorry you're feeling down Hinky. I know it's hard to feel positive sometimes on the TTC road :hugs:

For what it's worth, to me it sounds like your timing was spot on :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for a BFP for you in the next two weeks and don't forget to tell us about any exciting symptoms that might crop up.

I don't know about you but I find my 2ww really stressful but everyone else's really exciting :) x


----------



## dan-o

Hi Chelli, welcome! Hope you stay is short n sweet! 

Everything glad you had a nice little break :)

Hinky, welcome to crazyland aka the 2ww lol :wacko:

Starlight, just pee on a stick woman lol :haha:


----------



## EverythingXd

Starlight I agree with dan-o... test! :test: x x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)

starlight- I am sorry for your loss to- I am feeling ok in general- i have down moments, especially as my SIL is pregnant (will be due 3 weeks after what was my EDD) so is difficult hearing everyone talk about it- not that they are being insensitive, they have been very supportive- i think i'm just conscious of it? :?
I'm still in early days post MC, so yes i think NTNP is the way for us- no stress while my body gets back together.
And i agree with the others- TEST TEST TEST!!! :thumbup:

EverythingXd- I am hoping that i can remain as sane as possible lol- I would find it almost impossible to start charting/ and trying to do the deed during ovulation as he would most likely be away working- and he can be anywhere in the country so wouldnt be able to come home for a quicky! Tho sometimes i wish he could- and not just for baby making purposes lol!
Congratulations on your pregnancy too- wishing you a H & H 9 months- :)

Hinky- I can imagine it is hard not to get stressed over trying- I am hoping I can continue with the relaxed route- but I expect if time progresses my crazy will rear its head- that's why I think this site has been good for me.
Sorry your feeling a bit low- but fingers X for you in your TWW- here's hoping you get some good news and a beany that has sticky sticky glue attached to its bum! :)

danO- thanks :)


Great welcome ladies- thank you. Like I said i am a bit of a novice about all this- so i will probably have a 101 questions for you all (apologies in advance) It's actually embarrasing how novice i am lol :blush:

question1- How long does it normally take for the pregnancy hormones to get back to zero after a MC- will it be once i have stopped bleeding? I don't have any symptoms now- well havent for a couple of weeks and it was 720 when they took it for the final time last Weds. 

Cramping has all but stopped- ocassional twinge and bleeding has slowed now. Its been 9 days since it started- it feels like a lifetime already :( 

Be glad when i am back to normal! 

thanks again ladies :hugs: and starlight have you tested yet??? :)


----------



## starlight2801

ChelliBelle it varies how long it takes for your HCG to drop but generally speaking the earlier on in your pregnancy the quicker they are out of your system.
I was just over 6 weeks and I tested BFN on the last day of my bleeding. Best bet is to do a HPT after your bleeding stops and if it's negative it means they've gone, more or less.

I can empathise with the SIL situation. My sister is due a couple of days after I would have been and although I'm happy for her it is a reminder of my lost bean :-(
I just have to hope I can grow a new one ASAP :)

Ok ladies, I'll test with my FMU tomorrow. I'm having my hair done tomorrow so at least I have something to cheer me up if it's BFN x


----------



## hinkybinky

ChelliBelle said:


> question1- How long does it normally take for the pregnancy hormones to get back to zero after a MC- will it be once i have stopped bleeding? I don't have any symptoms now- well havent for a couple of weeks and it was 720 when they took it for the final time last Weds.
> 
> Cramping has all but stopped- ocassional twinge and bleeding has slowed now. Its been 9 days since it started- it feels like a lifetime already :(
> 
> Be glad when i am back to normal!
> 
> thanks again ladies :hugs: and starlight have you tested yet??? :)

:hugs: glad to hear your cramping has eased up. Hopefully you will feel physically ok before long, but be gentle with yourself emotionally as it can take a while to feel ok again. I am not sure I've managed it yet 7 months on!

As for your question, I went in for the surgical erpc and I didn't finally test negative until 2 weeks after that. Might be a bit different though as it was a mmc, I only had a light bleed so I should think I was still producing high-ish levels of HCG. I got my period 6 weeks to the day after erpc so that makes sense that my cycle had started up again around 2 weeks after erpc.


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Ok ladies, I'll test with my FMU tomorrow. I'm having my hair done tomorrow so at least I have something to cheer me up if it's BFN x

That's exciting! And even if turns out bfn doesn't mean you're out for the month, does it, just rules out the spotting being ib. So we will all carry on hoping regardless :thumbup:

Will be watching for updates, sending you lots of :hugs: and luck x


----------



## dan-o

Well I don't know about you starlight but I _did_ test with my FMU this morning. 
Stupid FRER was faulty and had a thick white indent where the test line would be, and a faint line to the left of that, looked like an early positive, but I had a feeling it was kidding me. 

It's only now, 20 minutes later, that it's settled to a 100% BFN. Ugh, stupid tests :hissy:

One more possible day to get the start of a BFP, then I'm out for the month :(


----------



## dan-o

Chellibelle, it can take a while but the norm would be anything from a few days, to two weeks. 
My first MC was @12+4 and that one took 17 weeks to go down, but it was complicated. The next two MC's were early and I tested negative once the bleeding had stopped. :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Morning ladies, 

My BFN has sadly stayed a BFN I'm afraid.

It was a long shot though to be honest. 

As you say Hinky I'm still not out, although the amount we have actually BD'd since that first week after my MC bleeding stopped with me I think I probably am out really :-( 

Ah well, it's a possibility ruled out and at least I can get my hair done to cheer myself up :thumbup:

I guess I still have a slim chance if I O'd at the weekend too x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Well I don't know about you starlight but I _did_ test with my FMU this morning.
> Stupid FRER was faulty and had a thick white indent where the test line would be, and a faint line to the left of that, looked like an early positive, but I had a feeling it was kidding me.
> 
> It's only now, 20 minutes later, that it's settled to a 100% BFN. Ugh, stupid tests :hissy:
> 
> One more possible day to get the start of a BFP, then I'm out for the month :(

Noo! Stupid tests!! Sorry it was eventually a BFN too :hugs:
Hope for a BFP for you tomorrow.

My test teased me too as the test line coloured as the pee was moving up the stick only to fade to BFN nothingness! I had this last Wednesday too.

I've never had this happen before. Is it a thing with Internet cheapies or could there be something wrong with the tests? X


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry to see BFN news ladies. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow dan-o... hope your test tomorrow isn't faulty and you see the starts of a positive :thumbup: 

At least you know Starlight. Sometimes the hoping makes it worse. I should think the aftermath of a MC has similar results physically as coming off the contraception pill in that for some women it will result in them being extra fertile while for others it just takes a little while for the body to adjust. My body always seems to take the longest time possible to stabilise. I still have my fingers crossed for you for a BFP but more importantly that your body heals :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Starlight, IC's can be a bit funny for testing when numbers are very low and bfn's can be a little ambiguous on them occasionally. When you've got a proper BFP on them tho, they are clear as day. I pee on one, leave for 10 mins, check, if no obvious line then I chuck it away. They drive me crazy with squinty/maybe/evap/indent lines otherwise lol!

I would go with the eventual bfn today from what you describe :hugs: hope your next one is a blazing bfp! x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks dan-o :hugs: x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thanks ladies- hopefully I'll be back to normal soon- I physically feel fine, no pain ect- mentally- a few tough moments- but I've a lot of support around me.

I'm not going to test, I think seeing the negative so soon won't do me any good if you know what i mean- My body will settle when it settles :)
I think the hormone levels are low or may have gone already. 

Can i just say that I really hope the bleeding stops soon- just because I really need to have :sex: lol... It's been nearly a month as he has been away before the MC- this might be tmi already- but i just thought i'd share the fun side of this baby making process :haha:

Sorry to hear about the BFN ladies :( :hugs: But hopefully you might not quite be out of the running this month.... My fingers and toes are X for you.
Does it not cost you a fortune with all the tests? as you know i'm going for the no pressure route, and don't want to get all POAS crazy :winkwink: I can't afford it lol

Today was my first day back to work- and as not everyone knows why i was off- one of the girls said rather shirty to me that she hoped i enjoyed my holiday- sarcastic cow- i just smiled of course, but its nice to know my manager can be discreet :/



Oh and i am going to have to learn what some of these abreviations are ladies- I'm confused slightly lol


----------



## starlight2801

Chelli I hope you stop bleeding soon and you can get on with the BDing ;)

I felt alot better when the bleeding stopped. Don't get me wrong, I still have my bad days and low moments (I'm having one now. My DH is out and DD is in bed and I tend to dwell on things more when I'm alone :-( ) but when I was bleeding it seemed impossible to put my MC for to the back of my mind for even a moment because I could feel it, smell it even - which for me was the worst. 

In terms of abbreviations if your not sure don't be afraid to ask us what we're on about. I've been around these forums for a few years now and can forget not everyone will be familiar with all the abbreviations that we tend to use.

In the last few posts : FMU = first morning urine IC's = Internet cheapies (pregnancy tests). Let me know if there's anything else you can think of and I'll try and translate.

Ah, that brings me on to your question about costs. I was never a POAS addict. With my daughter I didn't test until AF was a full week late and with my recent pregnancy I think I was 3-4 days late. Then I discovered IC's. I paid £2.80 for 15 so can POAS without thinking of the cost now. I am a bit taken back by the randomness of them, disappearing test lines and all 
:wacko:

Some people prefer to POAS as early as possible and others prefer to wait until late. I'm honestly not sure whether I would test early if I knew I was on a normal cycle. I don't like getting BFN's so at least waiting until AF is late reduces the chances of getting them, lol x


----------



## hinkybinky

Sorry to hear we don't have any BFPs **yet** this month but holding out lots of hope for you both :flower:

I'm 3 dpo and obviously nothing to report yet.

On the subject of when to test, last month I accidentally bought some of the FR tests from Asda that are NOT early response, so they say you can only test the day of missed AF. Of course I didn't use them as I bought some FRER and tested on day 10 and 12 because I was way too impatient to wait!! However, I think this time round I will do my best to wait until AF is due and use up those tests, as it's such a waste of money otherwise, and besides those BFNs can get a bit soul-destroying!

In other news, my OH informed me today that his family are planning a holiday to Malta next February (DH's dad was born there and he wants the whole family to go together), and will pay for us to go! They'd planned to go in Oct 2010 but had to put it on hold because DS was due a few weeks later. So my one glimmer of hope this month is Sod's Law... wouldn't it be typical if we conceived this month (due date would be 13th Feb) and ruined their holiday plans again!! :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Ha ha! That would be typical indeed Hinky :haha:

Any symptoms today? 

My SIL gets married in August next year and my LO is bridesmaid. I hope I get a BFP long before having to worry about ruining those plans. Fingers crossed x


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Ha ha! That would be typical indeed Hinky :haha:
> 
> Any symptoms today?
> 
> My SIL gets married in August next year and my LO is bridesmaid. I hope I get a BFP long before having to worry about ruining those plans. Fingers crossed x

Oh, my SIL is getting married in Sept next year too. If I'm not a mum again by then I shall be most upset!

Symptoms-wise, I am very unreliable as since my mc I have had nausea lasting for about a week before AF, so that's a bad sign for me. Haven't had any ib or anything but I guess it'd be a little early for that at 4dpo. Will let you know though!


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, sorry I've been AWOL for a bit! 

Welcome chellibelle! Amazing to have you on board. :thumbup:

So I'm on cd12 and still getting highs on the cbfm, I'm expecting first peak tomorrow. Managed a quicky last night and on cd9 so preparation for the pinnacle of this months jiggage is going well :laugh2:

Had a lovely weekend, BBQ was great, and in other news my LO's poop is semisolid!!!! Hurrah. Made for much easier damage limitation when he pooped in the bath last night. He was stood up, as per usual given he is terrified and never sits down. When he saw the turd floating behind him he freaked. I on the other hand managed to hold it together despite the other less solid elements of the poop floating between my toes (I was also in the bath). :haha:

Glad to hear everyone's ok, look forward to hearing more news as people approach AF due date. 

X


----------



## hinkybinky

Hey Captain! :sick: at the bath story and :laugh2: at the word "jiggage"!!

Isn't it interesting that we are all in different places in our cycle. Just getting my head around where we all are. Starlight, I wasn't quite sure where in my list to put you!! So I have put you in the most optimistic position :thumbup:
everythingXd in the club!!
dan-o about 10dpo and waiting for your bfp
starlight also about to get your bfp
me 4dpo symptom spotting
Captain cd13 and ready to catch the eggy :happydance:
chellibelle starting a new cycle with plenty of hope

We have pretty much got the whole thing covered!!


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been AWOL for a bit!
> 
> Welcome chellibelle! Amazing to have you on board. :thumbup:
> 
> So I'm on cd12 and still getting highs on the cbfm, I'm expecting first peak tomorrow. Managed a quicky last night and on cd9 so preparation for the pinnacle of this months jiggage is going well :laugh2:
> 
> Had a lovely weekend, BBQ was great, and in other news my LO's poop is semisolid!!!! Hurrah. Made for much easier damage limitation when he pooped in the bath last night. He was stood up, as per usual given he is terrified and never sits down. When he saw the turd floating behind him he freaked. I on the other hand managed to hold it together despite the other less solid elements of the poop floating between my toes (I was also in the bath). :haha:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone's ok, look forward to hearing more news as people approach AF due date.
> 
> X

Good to hear from you Captain and pleased to hear that your 'jiggage' (lol) is going well and to schedule :thumbup:

Lmao at the image of the floating turd in the bath :rofl: :haha: The joys of bath sharing with toddlers eh?!

Seriously, pleased the toddler diaorhea is easing up :) x


----------



## starlight2801

Thank you for your optimism Hinky :flower:

The mystery of Starlights post MC cycle continues however... What do you make of these symptoms ladies? As always TMI alert.

Woke up yesterday morning feeling a bit icky sick and went to the bathroom and found ewcm back after another couple of days off. 

Back to bed and hubbie jumped on me which is both awesome and unusual for a weekday morning.

Yesterday evening I started with mild cramping and pelvic discomfort which was notable given that following my course of antibiotics I've been twinge free for a good week.

When I got up this morning I felt even more sick (still do) and after last nights cramping was kind of hoping to find an IB when I visited the bathroom but instead found copious amounts of EWCM.

So do you reckon there's a possibility of o'ing late, ie today. Ok so this would put me back at the beginning of the tww (boo!) but BD would be timed perfect without even planning :thumbup:

Other possible scenarios include random hormones (again), AF about to arrive or even still a potential BFP.

What are your thoughts? X


----------



## hinkybinky

I think ovulation would fit in, supposing that your cycle may have been a bit delayed following your mc. Have you done an opk? Might give you a clearer picture x

Edited to say: not sure about the nausea, since my mc I've had it during the second part of my cycle every month. But hope it's a BFP of course!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Loving 'jiggage' Captain! Call me weird but I loved your bath story too! My little man has a habit of pooping in the bath. I don't bath with him but I still have to fish it out before he starts playing with it :lol:

Starlight I have no idea what's going on with your cycle but I reckon either BFP or late Ov. Looks like you need to POAS hun!

I had a really bad headache yesterday, took 2 paracetamol but they didn't touch it. Every time I moved my head it pounded, I was awake most of the night with it. I wonder if it was a migraine cos it hurt behind my eyes this morning, that could just be lack of sleep though. Had my booking in appointment this morning. I forgot to take a urine sample :dohh: My blood pressure was low (95/52). The only time it has ever varied from normal was when I was in labour. Just got to wait for an appointment to have my bloods done, and a scan date :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky, I think O would fit too. 

I haven't been bothering with OPK's as when I got that UTI I was convinced that this cycle was a write off. 

I'm at work now and I don't know if it will be too late by tonight? 

EWCM seems to have disappeared again since lunchtime :wacko: I still feel quite sick though, have done all day. Poor you Hinky having it every cycle now :hugs: 

To be honest if it's O I'm quite happy as I know there would be swimmers to meet that eggy :thumbup: 

I'd be fairly happy to see AF even, as I will be back on cycle day 1 with a month of trying ahead of me - hopefully with a more sensible cycle. 

Of course best case scenario is still 'about to get my BFP' though ;) xx


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> Loving 'jiggage' Captain! Call me weird but I loved your bath story too! My little man has a habit of pooping in the bath. I don't bath with him but I still have to fish it out before he starts playing with it :lol:
> 
> Starlight I have no idea what's going on with your cycle but I reckon either BFP or late Ov. Looks like you need to POAS hun!
> 
> I had a really bad headache yesterday, took 2 paracetamol but they didn't touch it. Every time I moved my head it pounded, I was awake most of the night with it. I wonder if it was a migraine cos it hurt behind my eyes this morning, that could just be lack of sleep though. Had my booking in appointment this morning. I forgot to take a urine sample :dohh: My blood pressure was low (95/52). The only time it has ever varied from normal was when I was in labour. Just got to wait for an appointment to have my bloods done, and a scan date :happydance:

:lol: at your LO playing with his poops. They really are delightful are they not ;)? 

What did they say about your low blood pressure hun? I bet you can't wait for that scan :happydance: 

I think you're right about my cycle. Only POAS have the answer. Or do they, lol xx


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> :lol: at your LO playing with his poops. They really are delightful are they not ;)?
> 
> What did they say about your low blood pressure hun? I bet you can't wait for that scan :happydance:
> 
> I think you're right about my cycle. Only POAS have the answer. Or do they, lol xx

Delightful indeed! He carried one through to me once, I'd only nipped upstairs to fetch a nappy and was greeted at the stairs with a proud face, arm outstretched holding what I thought at first glance was a cereal bar!! :rofl:

She just said it was better than high blood pressure, and wasn't dangerous. 

Problem is, if you use an OPK and it is + you won't know whether it's cos of Ov or pregnancy! x


----------



## hinkybinky

EverythingXd said:


> Problem is, if you use an OPK and it is + you won't know whether it's cos of Ov or pregnancy! x

Hmmm that's true - so you'd need to do OPK followed by HPT, then you'd know exactly what's what. Except if they're both negative then you are just as confused as ever... :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

PMSL @ the poo stories! We've only had two 'water' poos to date.. thankfully! :sick:


----------



## starlight2801

Par! Double negative ladies! 

I'm feeling pretty fed up now tbh.

I've struggled to sleep tonight because I feel so sick. I would take nausea if it came with a BFP but still have no clue what's going on :cry:

I had started getting my hopes up for a BFP as yesterday went on as I now have white cm as well as this nausea. 

I hate this not knowing already...


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Par! Double negative ladies!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty fed up now tbh.
> 
> I've struggled to sleep tonight because I feel so sick. I would take nausea if it came with a BFP but still have no clue what's going on :cry:
> 
> I had started getting my hopes up for a BFP as yesterday went on as I now have white cm as well as this nausea.
> 
> I hate this not knowing already...

Oh that's so rubbish. 2ww is almost bearable when you can see the end point one way or another, but when you have a confusing cycle it's so much false hope and what ifs. I totally feel your pain :hugs: Especially hard straight after a mc as well.

If you had just ovulated then it might have been too late to catch the surge on the way down, hence negative today. I am betting on that scenario, and that right now you have a nice little fertilised egg getting ready to implant. Stay positive xxx

As for me, my nausea has started. No other symptoms one way or the other, cm lotiony / dry as it generally is this time of month, but I figure 6dpo it's unlikely implantation's happened yet so wouldn't expect symptoms to show up for a few days. That's what I'm telling myself anyway :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Starlight, that's poop! I agree with Hinky though, it's likely you may have Ov'd very recently and have caught the negative straight after your surge - and that ties in with white CM now x

Hinky - I implanted on 6dpo, but the normal range is 6 - 12dpo so you have ages for your little eggy to embed :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Ugh having a very confusing time here, just got a positive OPK and I'm 11-12dpo! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## starlight2801

Aw love you ladies :hugs:

Thanks for the positivity. I must admit the same thing crossed my mind but I daren't set my heart on it now. 

I think I'm going to try and go with the flow and buy a FRER to use the middle of next week if no cheapie BFP or AF by then.

I'm going to a music festival next weekend and to be honest I will be happy to be quietly abstaining from alcohol in the knowledge of my new BFP or enjoying a few pints of cider in the sunshine (hopefully sunshine) knowing that i've had AF and I'm early on in a new cycle.

What I really don't want to be is still stuck in the longest tww ever.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me either way x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Ugh having a very confusing time here, just got a positive OPK and I'm 11-12dpo! :dohh:

Oh no, confusion for you too :dohh:

I would BD just incase :thumbup: xxEdited to add did you do another HPT? It might be picking up your BFP


----------



## hinkybinky

Ok ladies - is ewcm a good sign 6dpo? Just noticed some when I went to the loo (not after a bm or anything). I ususally get a little bit around ovulation and then again just before af. Nothing else to report so far!


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> Ugh having a very confusing time here, just got a positive OPK and I'm 11-12dpo! :dohh:

As starlight said, have you done a hpt? That would be my first thought. If you're sure it's not , I wonder whether oestrogen comes back at the end of the cycle, might be one to google. Or you might be on for twins this month :haha:


----------



## dan-o

I did a couple of cheapy midsteams and got what looked like squinty lines, but I just did another FRER and after about 20 mins, the horrible white indent line cleared to BFN

Never ever had this before in the 2ww unless I've been pregnant and I've I've POAS every cycle since 2008! What a truly bizarre cycle this is, maybe my ovaries are packing in LOL. AF is also running a little later than usual, she's normally here as spotting by now at the very least.... :wacko:

ps. Starlight, it might be best to avoid FRER at the moment wile they have these horrid disappearing lines.. superdrug are a good alternative, also cheap and very sensitive x


----------



## starlight2801

I hope your lack of AF is a good sign dan-o. 

I'll pick up a Superdrug test tomorrow. I had a brief moment where I was convinced AF was coming but that has now passed. I'm going crazier than ever with symptom spotting this time round :wacko:

I'm normally quite dry at this time in my cycle but although I have white CM it isn't dry - lots of clear, wet discharge too?!

Hinky I normally get a bit of EWCM pre AF but also had it in copious amounts when I got my BFP so may or may not be a good sign. I always think that anything different from usual could be a good sign. Fingers crossed it is xx


----------



## captainj1

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to dan-o and starlight. Must be horrid to have to second guess everything whilst your bodies get back to normal. I think you're doing the right thing by POAS and trying to work out what is going on, but equally I'm sure the usual patterns won't apply this cycle given that whether you are preggers or not your hormone levels are still rebalancing. So I wish you clarity - and of course BFPs, if not this month then next!

No news from me other than I'm still high on cbfm and on cd14. I've never got to cd14 without a peak before so I'm a bit worried I've not ovulated this cycle. Maybe I missed my surge. Maybe I'll get my peak tomorrow. Anyhow, we bd last night and will try to find the energy again tonight to cover all bases, then see what happens in the morning...


----------



## starlight2801

Don't worry Captain it's quite possible that you did just miss your surge. You're doing a good job with bringing on the BD so fingers crossed that you've caught that eggy without even realising it, unless that eggy is still yet to come of course.

Loads of :dust: to you xxx


----------



## ChelliBelle

starlight2801 said:


> Par! Double negative ladies!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty fed up now tbh.
> 
> I've struggled to sleep tonight because I feel so sick. I would take nausea if it came with a BFP but still have no clue what's going on :cry:
> 
> I had started getting my hopes up for a BFP as yesterday went on as I now have white cm as well as this nausea.
> 
> I hate this not knowing already...


Just a thought but did i read that you were on antibiotics for a UTI? antibiotics can cause feelings of nausea especially some of them, and the way our bodies react to them. But hopefully i am wrong on that and your body is playing tricks while its just getting settled for a big fat BFP!

x


----------



## ChelliBelle

captainj1 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been AWOL for a bit!
> 
> Welcome chellibelle! Amazing to have you on board. :thumbup:
> 
> So I'm on cd12 and still getting highs on the cbfm, I'm expecting first peak tomorrow. Managed a quicky last night and on cd9 so preparation for the pinnacle of this months jiggage is going well :laugh2:
> 
> Had a lovely weekend, BBQ was great, and in other news my LO's poop is semisolid!!!! Hurrah. Made for much easier damage limitation when he pooped in the bath last night. He was stood up, as per usual given he is terrified and never sits down. When he saw the turd floating behind him he freaked. I on the other hand managed to hold it together despite the other less solid elements of the poop floating between my toes (I was also in the bath). :haha:
> 
> Glad to hear everyone's ok, look forward to hearing more news as people approach AF due date.
> 
> X


Hello Captain :) nice to meet you, and thank you for the poop story! :haha:. My niece managed to poop on the floor in a restuarant a few weeks ago- we have no idea how she got it past her pull ups! Not the best place, but certainly didnt deserve that lol


----------



## captainj1

Lmfao at the restaurant poop story! I'm soooo not looking forward to toilet training my LO. 

Cd15 and still high for me. AAargggh. Didn't summon the energy last night as was working late but managed a wham bam thank you mam this morning. Here's hoping there's an egg somewhere within me right now.


----------



## starlight2801

Chelli you're right hun I was on antibiotics but it was only a three day course and I finished them last Thursday so still a mystery :shrug:

I too :rofl: :haha: at the poop in resteraunt story!

Captain I think we should rename this part of the thread to 'the unusual cycle thread' (to take over from the toy boy thread, lol). Hope you get if figured soon.

Is anyone doing anything nice for the bank holiday/Jubilee weekend xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Yes quick, rename it the 'unusual cycle' thread before it becomes the poop thread! Love the restaurant story :rofl: I hope you make sense of your cycles soon ladies :hugs:

We're going to my parents on Sunday and coming home on Monday. I haven't seen them since my birthday (7th May) so I'm really looking forward to it. We're going to tell them about the baby too, I think my mum might cry again like she did when I told her I was preg with Fin. We've got him a 'This little monkey is going to be a big brother' t-shirt so we'll wait to see how long it takes them to notice x


----------



## dan-o

Yep sign me up for the unusual cycle thread... AF now 2 days late, all tests BFN except for yesterdays +OPK's. 100% not ovulating so who know what is going on :shrug:

My DH thinks it's beacuse it's a squiffy post miscarriage cycle and my AF will come when the dog gives birth (he believes in synchronised hormones and all that).. she's due today/sat/sun :haha:

Hope so, getting impatient now, just wanna move on with cycle 6! PLus I don't want to be in full flow mon/tues as we will be outdoors doing jubilee stuff!

Captain ~ thats what CBFM did to me for a couple of cycles. If your pee isnt properly concentrated FMU it can give a false high reading instead of peak! Mine is often watery first thing as I drink laods overnight and often wake to pee. I always do cheapy OPK's now with 2mu, much more reliable... for me anyway! 

Starlight ~ hope you figure this out soon, what an odd cycle. I bet you just want AF as well now, so you know where you are!

Everything ~ that is adorable! I wonder if they will notice right away!! And WOW! 7 weeks already!!! Time is flying!

Hinky ~ another day closer to test day! I have a funny feeling another member of this group will be getting a BFP very soon, bet it's you! :)

Chellibelle ~ how are you feeling hun, has the bleeding settled now? Hope you get lucky right away!


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> Yes quick, rename it the 'unusual cycle' thread before it becomes the poop thread! Love the restaurant story :rofl: I hope you make sense of your cycles soon ladies :hugs:
> 
> We're going to my parents on Sunday and coming home on Monday. I haven't seen them since my birthday (7th May) so I'm really looking forward to it. We're going to tell them about the baby too, I think my mum might cry again like she did when I told her I was preg with Fin. We've got him a 'This little monkey is going to be a big brother' t-shirt so we'll wait to see how long it takes them to notice x

That's a cute idea :) you'll have to let us know how long it takes for them to notice.

Hope the big announcement goes well x


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o how exciting that you're going to have puppies in the house :happydance:

I hope it goes well for her on Sunday, you never know your DH could be right (unless all of your BFN's are wrong, fingers crossed).

I'm outdoors for jubilee this weekend too but I would rather AF this weekend than next. AF, camping and festival toilets are not a good combination as I've found out before :rolleyes:

I know what you mean about wanting AF and to get onto next cycle. The tww is bad enough when it's only 2 weeks isn't it? 

I got a Superdrug HPT to do at some point over the next few days but it's pretty sad when you want to be pregnant so bad you blame your tests for your BFN's, :dohh:

I don't feel like I did when I was pregnant with Maia (or last time for that matter) but I don't feel like I normally do post OV/pre AF either. I'm still very much in cycle limbo land with a mixed bag of symptoms that are neither here nor there :wacko:

On the bright side im looking forward to some time off work. Finish at 5.00 tonight then not back in until Wed 13th :happydance: x


----------



## dan-o

Well it looks like hubby was right... :shock:

Our girl has had one puppy (not sure if she has a second yet to come or if it's just the one at this stage)

And I've started spotting LOL!!! :haha:

Hoping it's AF on her way, so fed up with this cycle!


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Well it looks like hubby was right... :shock:
> 
> Our girl has had one puppy (not sure if she has a second yet to come or if it's just the one at this stage)
> 
> And I've started spotting LOL!!! :haha:
> 
> Hoping it's AF on her way, so fed up with this cycle!

No way! Don't tell him yet, you'll never convince him he's wrong again ;) :haha:

Really hope this is AF for you and you can start a new cycle where you know where you're at.

Oh, and do let me know how your girl goes with her puppies. I'm excited for you x


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha, if your hubby's anything like mine dan-o he never admits he's wrong anyway! 30th January 2010 was the last time mine admitted he was wrong, and he's even disputed that since it happened!! :dohh: :lol:


----------



## EverythingXd

And congratulations on becoming a fur-baby nanny dan-o!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies, well it is AF, she arrived in full force this morning. Phew! Thank goodness!
Never had AF as late at 14dpo before in my life, all very odd.. not sure if I like having a longer LP either LOL. 

So, here we go attempt #6 wonder what this month will bring!

My girl did only have one baby, bless her. It was a difficult birth too as the pup was a bit big for her, plus a breech presentation and the head got stuck behind her pelvis :shock: 
Luckily I am an experinced canine midwife, so knew what to do! The pup was very lucky to have survived, he took a bit of work after I finally managed to get him unstuck. Anyway, all's well now (thank goodness!) and she's a very proud mummy! :D


----------



## starlight2801

Wow dan-o, I'm pleased you managed to help deliver your girls puppy and all is well :)

Pleased AF is here too (never thought I'd ever say that, lol). A new cycle, full of hope and promise :thumbup:

I bet mines waiting for next weekend to make my life awkward with those festival toilets :wacko:

I'm on cycle day 30 if you count the start of my bleeding as cycle day 1 and no sign of AF whatsoever. 

Haven't tested again yet. Feeling demoralised with this 2ww (ish) but strangely I'm not feeling down with it anymore. Just like I completely can't be bothered with it :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

Yuck, hope AF avoids next weekend hun!! 

Glad I've got mine now as I should be back to normal by friday, the red arrows/air show is in town and we'll be on the beach all day with a picnic!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Unusual bloody body thread! I think mine is trying to mess with my head. I stopped bleeding Thursday, and was clear all friday.... and though whoooo finally stopped. So went out last night for a nice meal and tried a little BD last night.... just because we could ;)
But then this morning I started bleeding again, in fact not just bleeding, I passed a LOT of clots, large ones to? My MC started 2 weeks ago, and after the scan the nurse said that I was clear? as at the time i'd not passed any big clots, she thought I might have had a blighted ovum. But what ive passed this morning makes me thing she might have been wrong?? Sorry if this is TMI ladies :/ I feel like ive been kicked a bit, thought it was all over and it looks like this is me just passing everything? what do you think? I'm bleeding all the heavier now :( They were really quite big clots- 1 in particular. Hopefully that will be it and I can get my cycle back on track... Bloody Body :growlmad:


ANYWAY!

Captain- Ive got my fingers crossed that your eggy was there a waiting! after all your exhausting BD lol :) we are certainly proving to have some messed up cycles, so hopefully you'll catch! Fingers X

Startlight- well I thought I was on to something with the anti's, It is a bit strange, hopefully your body will sort it's self out and get your cycle back on track.
Not often we want AF to hurry up is it :wacko: and i can understand your frustration- you want to know one way or another!! I think we need some good juju to get all our cycles to behave! :hugs: 

I'm not doing much for the jubilee- with everything going on I kinda forgot all about it lol, but depending on the weather I'm sure i'll find something to occupy my time...

Everythingx- Oh I think that's alovely idea- I wonder how long it will take them. I don't know if I'd manage to keep my face straight long enough lol, watching them as he read and realise. So exciting! Let us know how the announcement goes :happydance:
are you 7 weeks now? Have any more symptoms kicked in?

Dan-o- Congratulations on being a Fur-nanny, how nice to have a pup around, so cute! Glad you were there and experianced to help- I once sat with my cat and was so nervous for her, I wouldnt know what to do it something went wrong....Glad all went well tho :)
I'm sorry yet pleased to hear that AF has arrived finally- least now you can be hopeful for this cycle- Get your hubby to predict when OV happens- you never know he might be right on that too! :haha: 


well today I have my neice staying over- and in the space of an hour she has turned my lounge into a play pen :devil: and i'm sitting typing this while she is putting clips in my hair, so i better go and entertain!


Have a great weekend ladies- might be back on later once she is asleep :) x


----------



## EverythingXd

It's strange that the nurse at the scan said you were clear, but it does sound like you're passing everything now ChelliBelle. I hope you're ok and not in pain :hugs:

My mum is possibly the most unobservant person ever, I don't think she will notice but I think one of my 2 brothers will at some point.

Yes I'm just over 7 weeks now :thumbup: (still early!). MS is worse, I've woken hungry and nauseous at 2am for the last 3 nights. A glass of milk has been enough to get me back to sleep but last night I had to go get some biccies at 4am. Also some of my jeans are getting tight already and I've noticed my belly is getting hard.

Have fun with your niece ChelliBelle :flower:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thankfully I am not in any pain- but yes with the way I am bleeding i think this is actually everything coming out- I can feel it when i stand up! I didnt bleed this much when it started, but I ceertainly got the pain.
when i went for the 2 scans my mum was there and even she said she could see nothing- the nurse in EPU said it was completely clear- and when i mentioned that i had not passed any clots that's when she mentioned blighted ovum. I just hope that after this, the bleeding wont last too much longer since ive been bleeding for almost 2 weeks...

OH is freaking because we had sex last night because at the time I had stopped bleeding- and he thinks he has triggered something- poor man, he might not come near me again lol

I feel for your MS- I had started feeling nausea before, but never got to the actual sickness stage- but poor you for waking up for biscuits!!! Maybe it's twins lol especially since your jeans are feeling tight lol..... ;)


----------



## EverythingXd

Well hopefully you won't bleed for much longer now. Your poor hubby! But if the tissue was there, it would have come away eventually with or without his assistance lol! 

I doubt I will actually be sick with my MS, I'm not physically sick very often at all... I think my Up Pipe is faulty! :lol:

I have been teasing hubby about it being twins because he's adamant that 2 children is our absolute limit! I got 2 separate IBs so that started me wondering. I don't think it is twins though, I get little pangs and they all seem to come from the same spot just on my left. I'm just narrow so I had a big bump with Fin and I expect this one will be the same (cross fingers all is ok) x


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi all! Have had the most stressful couple of days :wacko: Our school put on a show at the local theatre Friday night so my day was 5am - 12pm and adrenaline fuelled from start to finish! Had another 5am start yesterday, and it was my turn to make cricket teas for DH's team so another full on day. Stanley has topped it off by puking all over me at the cricket, refusing to eat his tea and then being up all night emptying the contents of his stomach out of both ends. Hve used up every towel, muslin, sheet, pillowcase and nappy in the house. Tired is not the word!! 

So I am 9dpo today, still got my usual nausea and have convinced myself that my bbs are feeling a bit sore on the sides (usually only get this the day before af) but maybe my bra is just too tight :) I also seem to have some watery cm, which is a great sign for me, as usually I don't have anything until ewcm the day before af. Agreed with DH to test on Wed at 12dpo - after your advice I think I'll be popping to Superdrug and avoiding the frer.

dan-o: very exciting news about your pup, hope everything is going well with mum and baby (and granny!). Sorry to hear af has arrived but at least you know where you are now. Weird about the high opk still. Anyway, fingers crossed for your lucky #6 xxx

everythingXd: can't wait to hear what happens with your family when they find out. I really enjoyed that part of the whole pregnancy journey :) LOL at your midnight snacks!

Starlight: Wow, your body is really playing you up this month. Hope you are not in limbo for too much longer, and sincerely hope you avoid af/portaloo hell (been there, done that, yuk). Which festival are you going to? 

ChelliBelle: Just keep an eye on the bleeding - a friend of mine had a medical management (pills) after a partial mc and was told her uterus was all clear from a scan. Unfortunately they were wrong, and she'd got a tiny bit of retained tissue which had then got infected and she ended up back in hospital to remove it. She was in pain though and bleeding heavily with clots. I am sure this is not the same as you but please just keep an eye and take yourself to a&e if it feels worrying in any way. Sorry for my scaremongering! Hope that you are feeling ok apart from the annoying bleeding. And bless your DH for being so worried - hope you are being looked after x

Captain - sorry to hear you are also experiencing the curse of the unusual cycle. I've only ever had short highs on my cbfm. Must be really annoying to be high and then never peak. Are you reading the sticks by eye as well? The oestrogen line is furthest from the pee end and gets lighter for 'high', the other line needs to be dark for a peak (that's the lh). I always read mine manually to get a better idea of what's happening. If the oestrogen line is back to dark then you're not peaking at the moment. Just to give you some bd respite!!

Fingers crossed ladies that my unusual cycle is for a good reason :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

I hope you feel better today Chelli, I agree it does sound like its the rest of the tissue coming away. What you describe sounds just like the bleeding I had and I know how horrid it feels :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Try and hang in there, as awful as it is if there was any trace of tissue left after your initial loss it really is better that it comes out. I am sorry you are having to go through this though and I'm thinking of you today xxx

Captain - I hope you have some clarity soon. This unusual cycle thing is a nightmare! Xx


----------



## starlight2801

Ha ha everything, it would freak my hubby out too as he has strongly stated 2 is his limit (although initially he said 0, and then conceded to 1 before settling on 2 ;) ). 
Don't let 2 IB's freak you out though. I had 2 IB's with Maia and she was definitely just 1 :)

Hinky sounds like you've earned a rest hun :hugs: I hope Stanley is better soon. On the positive side early signs sound very positive for you :thumbup: In the absence of AF I plan to test again either Tuesday or Wednesday as heading to Download Festival on Thursday. I still have on and off nausea and watery CM. No sore boobies though which is strange as I normally have that post O whether or not I'm pregnant! Mind you, won't complain if my hormone reset has changed that, it was pretty unpleasant every month tbh.

Can't wait for Download but nervous about leaving Maia with grandparents. I know she'll be well cared for but she's never been away from me and DH for so long before. I think it will be good for me and DH to spend some time together though. We don't live near our parents so have only had two nights out together since Maia was born. 

I hope the weather gets better for it. Feeling pleased I've just splashed out on a long length waterproof poncho, lol x


----------



## dan-o

My DH has stated 2 is his limit as well, but that has gone up from the original 'none' 10 years ago, to 'one' when he agreed to NTNP and now on to two :haha: 

He's also up for TTC again this cycle (rather than NTNP) which is a real turn up for the books I must say!!


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, hope you're all having a lovely jubilee weekend. I'm on cd18 now, ran out of cbfm sticks on cd16 but was still getting high then and today I've started with my usual pre AF brown tinged cm so who knows what's going on. I've got a bad back and am grumpy too, so feels like she's coming sooner rather than later. I'm stumped.

X


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Hi girls, hope you're all having a lovely jubilee weekend. I'm on cd18 now, ran out of cbfm sticks on cd16 but was still getting high then and today I've started with my usual pre AF brown tinged cm so who knows what's going on. I've got a bad back and am grumpy too, so feels like she's coming sooner rather than later. I'm stumped.
> X

Hmmm, how strange. Is it possible that you ovulated fairly early e.g. on cd10 or 11, which wasn't picked up by the cbfm for some reason, you caught the egg and this could be ib? Sorry to hear you are as confused as everyone else this month. Isn't it weird :shrug: Hope you get some answers from your body soon xxx

We had a worrying night, had to take Stanley up to A&E as his temperature and pulse were really high - all fine now thank goodness except for diarrhoea and a really sore bum, poor thing. DH stayed with him while I went home to get a few hours sleep and grab some stuff. 

Well ladies, 10dpo and left alone in the house with hpt I cannot be trusted!! BFN of course, but still much too early for me really, as all my previous BFPs have been cd12 or later.

Still got watery cm and sore bbs, although the closer I get to af the more it could be attributed to that. Am getting a few twinges in my uterus, but again I am only 4 days off af so that's not unusual around this time. Am feeling pretty hopeful as the cm is unusual, but who knows. Will test again on Wed and keep you posted x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Captain, it's a little early to be getting AF isn't it? Especially since you've been getting highs on the CBFM until very recently. I'm afraid I have no answers but agree that's strange x

Hinky - So sorry Stanley's been a poorly boy, sending a big hug for him and hope he has a speedy recovery :hug: I had watery CM the month I conceived too so it could be a good sign for you :thumbup: I actually thought it was a bad sign for me at the time because I only remembered getting 'clumpy white' CM with Fin... shows what I knew! :lol: x


----------



## starlight2801

Captain - I was going to suggest early O and IB. Could be possible right?

Hinky - I'm sorry your little man has been poorly, there really is nothing worse. I'm glad he seems to be on the mend though :hugs: Keep us posted on the testing hun x

Well we've had a lovely unofficial street party for the jubilee today. I've only just got in and put Maia in bed and DH is still out. We live in a cul de sac so we put cones out at the top of the road with signs asking for people to wait and take it slow as the kiddies are playing in the street and it seemed to work really now. 

My baby monitor is in range out in the street but I'm far to exhausted to go back out. I don't know how I'm going to manage the festival at the weekend. I just don't seem to have the stamina anymore, lol x


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Captain - I was going to suggest early O and IB. Could be possible right?
> 
> Hinky - I'm sorry your little man has been poorly, there really is nothing worse. I'm glad he seems to be on the mend though :hugs: Keep us posted on the testing hun x
> 
> Well we've had a lovely unofficial street party for the jubilee today. I've only just got in and put Maia in bed and DH is still out. We live in a cul de sac so we put cones out at the top of the road with signs asking for people to wait and take it slow as the kiddies are playing in the street and it seemed to work really now.
> 
> My baby monitor is in range out in the street but I'm far to exhausted to go back out. I don't know how I'm going to manage the festival at the weekend. I just don't seem to have the stamina anymore, lol x

Aw, that sounds like a lovely day. I don't have a big opinion on the queen either way, but isn't it lovely when people get together and have fun. Was a bit like that on Friday at the show we did with school - loads of lovely comments the next day on fb and that kind of thing really lifts the spirits. Shame about the weather this weekend but great to see on the tv that people are still having a good time. Roll on the Olympics!!

So, are you planning to test again or just wait it out now for the witch? Exhaustion is a good sign :winkwink:


----------



## starlight2801

It really was lovely :)

I'm like you I'm not bothered either way but it was lovely to get everyone in the street together and I agree it's been lovely to see people enjoying themselves all over the country. Despite this rubbish weather too.

Unless AF shows up beforehand I think Wednesday will be test day for me too. It will be almost a week since I last tested and 2 days short of being 4 weeks since I got my BFN following my MC so it seems like as good a time as any. 

I still have watery CM and on/off nausea and yes, exhaustion could be a good sign too :thumbup: I'm worried about getting my hopes up too much though, as I'm aware it could still all be down to my hormones taking me for a ride. 

I really hope it does turn out to be a lucky day for both of us Hinky xx


----------



## captainj1

I'm the same to be honest, not much of royalist, but hey if it means an extra day off every now and then I'm all for keeping them!

We had a BBQ at our house for 10, LO enjoyed playing out with the 2 girls that came, although he got a bit possessive with his little tykes car...


Starlight, hope you get a second wind ahead of the weekend. Just think, a whole weekend doing what you probably did all the time before you had Maia! Just take it easy, you've been through the mill lately. No crowd surfing or moshing in the front row. Gentle hip swaying and watching from distance. I'm going to see coldplay next saturday night and will most definitely not be pushing my way to the front! 

Hinky, I hope stan is feeling better soon. They are such a worry aren't they. A and e is such a horrid place to be spending such a nice weekend too. :hugs:

Thanks for the theories about o then IB, to be honest it had fleetingly crossed my mind but I think much more likely to be low oestrogen causing this drip drip drip of brownish cm until AF gets here. I've had it before when it has been a full 7 days before AF arrived. Or it could just be because me and DH have been getting down and dirty more than usual. Ironic that the month we decided to absolutely go for it, I get no peak and early AF symptoms!!!! Grrrrr damn you biology.....


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Captain I'm sorry that your body seems to be playing games with you too. It's so weird how we've all had confusing time this cycle. I hope that the IB theory is right and your efforts have paid off after all. 

Don't worry I'll take it easy at the weekend with everything that's happened recently. I went to a gig in November and pushed my way to the front and went mental and I was so stiff I could barely move for a few days after :haha: 

In case I forget I hope you enjoy Coldplay too.


----------



## ChelliBelle

Morning ladies- I hope you've all enjoyed a good Jubilee! I don't feel like i have stopped. Bit of a fan of the royals myself, so i've been enjoying watching everyone getting involved. And your right, even if your not a fan of them, it's been lovely to see how this country can come together and have a good old PARTY. With all the bad things that have happened over the last couple of years, its good to see :)

Hinky- you've had a busy time of it- Glad your LO is on the mend- not nice having them i'll. Sorry your weekend has been filled with hospital. Bleeding has really eased off, if fact I think it's on it's way to stopping! Whoooo. Thank you. 

Captain- It's all a bit strange the way the cycles are behaving- they must be putting something in the water lol... You ladies are much more experienced than me about TTC so i've no input as to what could be going on- anymore signs with AF? It would be about right for her to appear just as your going to see Coldplay :/
Enjoy them tho!

Everything- I'm still thinking it's twins lol :haha: Until the scan and i'm proved wrong anyway :winkwink: 

and ladies it's WEDNESDAY- so come on TEST lol :happydance:

I'm planning a lazy day today- i've a new bed base coming and tidying up as i've neglected everything. Off out to dinner tonight as the OH is back for a night. Might even get chance to use the bed! lol.

Have a good day ladies....will lurk later if i get time to see what the results are. Good luck!


----------



## captainj1

OMG Chelli, I read your post and was like, Wednesday? Shit I should be in work....! LMFAO!!! X


----------



## ChelliBelle

captainj1 said:


> OMG Chelli, I read your post and was like, Wednesday? Shit I should be in work....! LMFAO!!! X


LOL!!! I've just realised....and popped back on....ITS TUESDAY .I really have been busy! :haha:

Oh I have tears now :haha: :dohh:


----------



## captainj1

:rofl:


----------



## starlight2801

:rofl: Chelli! Xx


----------



## ChelliBelle

:blush:


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha Chelli you were so desperate for some POAS action, you skipped a day! I think the girls should've tested early for you! :rofl:


----------



## ChelliBelle

EverythingXd said:


> Haha Chelli you were so desperate for some POAS action, you skipped a day! I think the girls should've tested early for you! :rofl:

I agree!! TEST! lol.... maybe i'm becoming POAS crazy by proxy? lol


----------



## starlight2801

I just can't believe it's almost Wednesday already.

I'm terrified :wacko:

I've had lots of watery CM all day, to the extent I kept thinking AF had arrived. This is not right for pre AF. Not at all.

I'm terrified as I can't help getting my hopes up again and I'm dreading them coming crashing down with a BFN.

Yikes!


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> I just can't believe it's almost Wednesday already.
> 
> I'm terrified :wacko:
> 
> I've had lots of watery CM all day, to the extent I kept thinking AF had arrived. This is not right for pre AF. Not at all.
> 
> I'm terrified as I can't help getting my hopes up again and I'm dreading them coming crashing down with a BFN.
> 
> Yikes!

I know exactly how you feel. I just don't know what to think. 
On the one hand: we timed it really well, I used pre-seed and guaifenesin (same as when I got preg with Stan), I have watery cm and sore bbs, I am getting a few twinges, not to mention I feel like it must be our turn soon!
On the other hand: twinges and bbs could so easily be pre-af related, watery cm could well be a red herring, we've timed it well before and still got BFN, I didn't have much ewcm despite all the tricks I tried, I got BFN on 10dpo...
So I am totally wavering between feeling like I've got a good chance, and knowing I'm likely to be disappointed so not wanting to get my hopes up.

In 12 hours I'll know for sure. Pretty certain that if it's BFN tomorrow then af will rear her ugly head on Fri. Fingers crossed for both of us xxx


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Hinky, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Fingers crossed for both of you :hug: :hug: x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Well as you've read i've had my fingers crossed since this morning for you both! But fingers crossed again! :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

ChelliBelle said:


> Well as you've read i've had my fingers crossed since this morning for you both! But fingers crossed again! :hugs:

Haha, thought I would resist :haha: at you but since you've mentioned it again :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Hinky how is Stanley? I hope he's feeling much better today xx


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Hinky how is Stanley? I hope he's feeling much better today xx

Ah, thanks for asking. He's still got a runny and sore bum and is screaming "no!" when we change his nappy which is horrible :cry: Have tried to keep him nappy-free as much as poss (washing machine is earning its keep!). We wanted to get him eating today, but because his tonsils / throat are so sore, he's hardly having anything (offered loads of dry, bland foods that he'd usually like but just pushed them away). He did ask for a biscuit before bed, so we let him have a couple but he was then sick so will take it really easy tomorrow. Have just kept him dosed up to reduce the pain. Can't wait for him to be better, poor little thing.


----------



## starlight2801

hinkybinky said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Hinky how is Stanley? I hope he's feeling much better today xx
> 
> Ah, thanks for asking. He's still got a runny and sore bum and is screaming "no!" when we change his nappy which is horrible :cry: Have tried to keep him nappy-free as much as poss (washing machine is earning its keep!). We wanted to get him eating today, but because his tonsils / throat are so sore, he's hardly having anything (offered loads of dry, bland foods that he'd usually like but just pushed them away). He did ask for a biscuit before bed, so we let him have a couple but he was then sick so will take it really easy tomorrow. Have just kept him dosed up to reduce the pain. Can't wait for him to be better, poor little thing.Click to expand...

Aw bless him, I really hope he's better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## starlight2801

:cry: (need I say more)

Ok so I woke up 3.40am needing to pee so thought it was as good a time as any to POAS. As half expected it was the dreaded BFN.

There is still no sign of my AF, I still have tons of watery discharge and in fact I actually appear to have some EWCM again :confused:

I'm not in massive shock but disappointment isn't the word! I know it sounds crazy but right now I'm feeling pretty angry with my body for putting me through this c**p :-(

I'm also left to with the dilema of whether to have a drink at the weekend now. I was hoping to (in the absence of a BFP) and I did tell myself that if a sensitive test gave me a BFN I would but now I'm still left thinking 'what if' and feeling guilty about wanting to drink.

What do you ladies think? I'm not a massive drinker anyway (3-4 ciders would get me through the whole day and evening with water in between) but over the course of 4 days that would still be way too much if there was a little bean hiding away in there :shrug: 

I'm going to try and go back to sleep now but really upset and not holding out much hope. I don't think I've ever felt worse about a BFN (and they always hit me hard). It's not like I even have the hope of a new cycle and being able to try again on the horizon :cry: :cry: x


----------



## hinkybinky

BFN from me ladies. Roll on af and cycle #8. Come on Starlight, good news from you please to cheer me up x

Edit: oh hon, just seen your message, sorry I'm on my phone which is a bit crap to browse on...

I am so sorry it's bad news for you as well. I have to be honest, if I were you I'd enjoy the weekend and have a drink. Even if you are pg it's so early and 4 ciders isn't a lot... You will feel even more awful if af comes on Monday and you've abstained. But you have to do what will make you feel least worst.

Sending you massive hugs. The first cycle after mc is just so hard, people will tell you your body needs time to recover but you want bfp NOW. I hope your waiting comes to an end soon one way or another. Take it easy and look after yourself xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Thank you Hinky and I'm sorry it's a BFN for you too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I think you're right about the ciders (and let's face it I still might not have even O'd yet!). I had an abstinent street party on Monday and feel cheated now so don't want to feel the same about Download come next week, lol.

Here's to your new cycle, full of promise and it must be your turn for a lucky one :flower: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Oh no, not more BFN's.. I reallly thought this would be a lucky month :(

Sending :hug: xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh no, I'm gutted for you both :cry: I really had high hopes for this month for you both ladies. So sorry. They say it's not over till AF shows though... x x

Starlight, I would treat myself to a tipple or two this weekend if I were you. It doesn't sound like you're on about getting paralytic anyway, so let your hair down :thumbup: x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks hun, sounds like a plan. Today I've suffered really badly with nausea and really hope that doesn't play me up at the weekend :-(

I wouldn't mind if I had a BFP to show for it but with a BFN it's a real downer :cry: x


----------



## ChelliBelle

awww ladies, i'm so sorry- it's all seemed positive too :hugs: ....

star- go and have a few drinks hun, enjoy your weekend, it's not like you are going to get hammered.

Well good luck for next month for you both....we must be due another BFP!


well i'm on day 2 of NO BLEEDING! :happydance: had a bit of crampy feeling this morning for an hour, but nothing since- so I might actually be on the road of getting this body back to normal :)


----------



## hinkybinky

EverythingXd said:


> Oh no, I'm gutted for you both :cry: I really had high hopes for this month for you both ladies. So sorry. They say it's not over till AF shows though... x x

Just getting the first spotting now, along with cramping and my usual nausea. Bleugh. At least I get to set my monitor back to day 1 tomorrow. I also have that silver lining of not having to ruin my parents-in-laws' holiday! 

So, the 2ww to ovulation starts here. My life is just a series of two week waits :haha:



ChelliBelle said:


> well i'm on day 2 of NO BLEEDING! :happydance: had a bit of crampy feeling this morning for an hour, but nothing since- so I might actually be on the road of getting this body back to normal :)

Ah, that's great news. Sounds like you are on the road to recovery. Bleeding after mc can just be a horrible reminder as well as the usual crappiness and inconvenience of bleeding in general, so I am glad to hear that part of your ordeal seems to be over. Take care xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Just checking back in to say see ya, as off to Download tomorrow.

Chelli I'm glad your bleeding has stopped, you can really do without that constant reminder of what you're going through.

Hinky, here's to cycle day 1 and your BFP to come :hugs:

I'm back on Monday so will check in and see how you all are then.

Take care of yourselves girls xxx


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls

Sorry to hear the witch is here hinky. And to hear about the bfn starlight. Rubbish.

I'm feeling pretty crappy too...sorry to add to the lull...I'm still getting my brown cm and I have a bad back and just know I'm not pg. I'm just really frustrated that my cycle has been screwed up this month. But I did say if no joy, we'd go to the dr after this cycle. So I guess I'll get an appointment for me and DH. If they tell us to wait a bit longer, I can go to a private clinic. 

Crap crap crap. Bleurgh.

In other news, my LO can now say car, bus, ball, bubbles, yellow, blue, yes, more, one more, tumble (mr), rah rah, and can roar like a lion, baa like a sheep, moo like a cow and sniff like a dog. And sniff also like a pig. I LOVE LOVE LOVE HIM!!!!!


----------



## captainj1

Oh starlight have an amazing time! And enjoy the cider. I haven't been abstaining at all. Not getting pissed either, but a glass of wine or bottle of beer now and again? Don't mind if I do

X


----------



## EverythingXd

Have a lovely time Starlight, and have a bottle of something for me! :wave:

Chelli it's good to hear the bleeding has stopped. I can imagine how horrible that must be :hugs:

Sorry your cycle is messing you around Captain... ugh! The list of words your LO is now saying is similar to Fin's :cloud9: He's only been talking for a few weeks, bless him, and he says there, that, daddy, mama (on holiday it was 'mamoo' so mama is an improvement!), ball, car, more, mat, cat, hat ('At actually!), bowl, spoon ('poon), and makes the animal sounds like your LO, although he pants for a dog... funny how both our LOs have chosen not to woof or bark for dog though! So cute x

How are you getting on dan-o? Has AF gone now? I should think you're gearing up for the fun part of TTC :winkwink:


----------



## captainj1

AF is here. CD21.:shrug:


----------



## EverythingXd

captainj1 said:


> AF is here. CD21.:shrug:

Ugh that's pants, damn witch :growlmad: Are you going to book an appt with the docs? I hope they will help you out without making you wait longer like mine wanted to x


----------



## captainj1

EverythingXd said:


> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> AF is here. CD21.:shrug:
> 
> Ugh that's pants, damn witch :growlmad: Are you going to book an appt with the docs? I hope they will help you out without making you wait longer like mine wanted to xClick to expand...


Yes I'm going to go to the GP hopefully next week although I've got an overseas business trip so not going to be easy to schedule it. I'm feeling really emotional about it tbh, feels odd, the prospect of having a third party involved in baby making. 

I'm really lucky though in that we can afford to do it privately if we decide to. It is a bit of a dilemma though, I mean what do you girls think? If money were no object would you go get clomid or ivf or whatever, after 7 unsuccessful cycles when you were monitoring o and bding on all the right days?

I have these dilemmas a lot, about things like presents for LO, new cars, etc I think, should you spend the money just because you have it? Or should you be patient like those without the money have to be. :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

Captian, it would usually take a year to fall pregnant at our age anyway, but if I could go private right now, I'd follow the same protocol as I had set out last time when I was under a NHS fertility specialist.

First off CD3/21 bloods & DH sperm analysis, if OK then baseline ultrasound to check all looks normal for medication.. then 3 cycles of clomid with plenty of BD. 
If no BFP with that then 3-6 cycles of IUI with clomid/injectables/whatever works for you to get more/better quality eggs!

I fell pregnant with my boy on the clomid alone, so didn't need to move up a step.

(Our situation when we got referred was that we'd been TTC for 2.5 years, with two miscarriages and no sucessful pregnancies. I ovulate normally, but sometimes a bit early and my cycles/luteal phase are a bit on the short side.
DH has a low sperm count due to a varicocele (10million per ml) but motility and morphology adequate. )


----------



## dan-o

Everything.. yep! 
On CD6, all very boring, waiting for my fertile window to start. 
Have a good feeling this month, think I'm more fertile than normal at the moment! 
Hope I'm right!

8 weeks now on your ticker already, wowee! Scan time soon!


----------



## EverythingXd

captainj1 said:


> I'm really lucky though in that we can afford to do it privately if we decide to. It is a bit of a dilemma though, I mean what do you girls think? If money were no object would you go get clomid or ivf or whatever, after 7 unsuccessful cycles when you were monitoring o and bding on all the right days?
> 
> I have these dilemmas a lot, about things like presents for LO, new cars, etc I think, should you spend the money just because you have it? Or should you be patient like those without the money have to be. :shrug:

It's a tricky question. I guess it depends how BFNs affect you, how important a smaller age gap is to you, and just how disposable the money is. I personally felt I would rather pay for treatment if it were necessary rather than risk running out of time and living with the regret that I could have been more proactive. I tend to be a worrier though, and I manage to convince myself I'm infertile or that something major is wrong after only a couple of BFNs :blush: x

Dan-o - yes, hopefully the scan will be soon, I haven't had my appointment date through yet but I should think I will know in the next week or so. I am getting my blood tests done a week today x


----------



## ChelliBelle

captainj1 said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> AF is here. CD21.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really lucky though in that we can afford to do it privately if we decide to. It is a bit of a dilemma though, I mean what do you girls think? If money were no object would you go get clomid or ivf or whatever, after 7 unsuccessful cycles when you were monitoring o and bding on all the right days?
> 
> I have these dilemmas a lot, about things like presents for LO, new cars, etc I think, should you spend the money just because you have it? Or should you be patient like those without the money have to be. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally think that if you have the disposable income, and you have some concerns then you should go ahead. At the end of the day you work to enable you to do the things that you want- so why not spend it on something that matters so much to you.
> 
> I don't know if 7 months ttc is considered a lot time, but if it is affecting how you are feeling, worrying that something may be wrong, then why not spend money finding out if you have it to spend.
> 
> However, and this is really really important- if you would like to spend that money buying me a mulberry ostrich bag- then you feel free, I do all i can to help :haha: :headspin: xClick to expand...


----------



## captainj1

Thanks girls, good to have your views. And chellibelle, keep wishing on the bag...I have some savings but I'm not a millionaire!!! Ha ha, made me smile which I haven't done all day (plenty of work-based falsies but no real ones).

Our local spire hospital does a one stop fertiliy check (his'n'hers although he has to provide a sperm sample whereas I have to have blood tests and gyno exam and ultrasounds) which concludes with a consultation for next steps. It is just over £1k. Think I'm going to get us booked in. Will be at start of next cycle as I think the ultrasounds need to be done early in the cycle to see what's going on. I'm just worried I'm not ovulating every cycle, as one cycle in 4 or so is shorter than normal. 

AF is killing me today too...


----------



## ChelliBelle

Captain-lol I do keep trying with this bag- but at 3 grand a pop no one seems up for buying me it....can't think why:shrug: :winkwink:... but i am glad i managed to make you smile (my secret plan) lol

When my plans for world domination come to fruition I will buy 2 :haha: but until then i'm always on the look out for a good falsie so let me know if you see one lol

Back to the more serious- only you will know if you are just being a worrier- have you any reason other than a couple of BFN for thinking you have fertility issues? or is it because its just not happening quick enough- will having the tests put the pressure off? I don't know, I still think if you've got the money and its a concern for you then go ahead. I'm no expert, but stressing about it can't be good for getting pregnant right?

everything- 8 weeks plus already.... time is flying- can wait to see the scan hun and we see its TWINS! lol :baby: :baby:

Dano- fingers crossed your right about this being your fertile month, and wishing you a determined good sighted, fast swimming :spermy: :happydance:

Hinky- hows the little one doing? is he better now? My neice has had a bit of a bowel infection this week- samples off to the docs- she is fine tho, just won't stop exploding lol

I wonder if star is enjoying the festival, and hopefully enjoying a drink or 2.....and an umbrella as it is completely throwing it down here.

Well nothing happening with me really- although my body does feel generally back to normal.It must be because all i am craving right now is a bloody good drink! :wine::drunk: . Can i ask, when would you all concider I start counting CD1? from the day I stopped bleeding or should i just not count and wait until AF comes? or when the MC started? 

I am hoping to lose a bit more weight before we hopefully catch a sticky, I've been with Slimming world since Nov 11, and have lost 2.5 stone so would like to lose a bit more- but if i catch at this weight thats ok too- but its all got to help! 

Roll on next week when the OH is back properly for a whole week! I can't wait to go out (this doesnt help SW but who carers lol)

Hope you all have a great weekend ladies :) and my god i've rambled on- sorry x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Chelli, I have seen ladies post on here saying they started MC (say) 5th of one month and then getting a BFP by the 5th of the next month so going by that your CD1 would be the day your MC started... BUT sometimes Ov will be delayed and / or the 1st cycle after MC just messed up completely, so it's a tricky one :wacko: I know you are NTNP so I guess you won't be using Ov kits - can you normally tell when you are Oving though? EWCM etc? I'd probably say use start of MC as CD1 but then look out for Ov signs. Sorry for long- winded reply haha!

I'm hoping Starlight's AF hasn't turned up and put a dampener on the festival... stay away witch!

I went to take a pic of my bump on the morning I turned 8 weeks. I feel like its really obvious, it feels quite solid and looks big to me when I look down on it. But when I look at it from the side in a mirror to take a pic, it's barely noticeable :shrug: I can't see how it can be twins (unfortunately, lol) cos I showed early with Fin so I'm sure I'd show more by now with twinnies. The only thing I had was the double implantation but Starlight said she had that with Maia so obviously that meant nothing (boo!). 

Well done on the weight loss Chelli, that's really impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## hinkybinky

Hey, have been slightly AWOL and just trying to catch up on my life now that the little man is feeling better (thanks for asking Chelli :flower:).

Everything / Captain - Great to hear about your LOs talking - it's so cute isn't it. I keep making Stan say "mango" as he just says it in such a cute way - I even bought him a mango, some apple and mango juice, and made him watch Andy's Wild Adventures where they eat... mangoes!! Haha, I am obsessed. My mother has taught him to rub my pregnant belly cast and say "tummy" and "bosoms" :haha: I have to join the "not barking for a dog" club as well - Stan says "shhhh" when he sees a dog, as all the ones we know are noisy and used to scare him, so we would say "shhh, noisy dog!".

Captain - sorry to hear about af. I think you are right to book into a clinic and get some answers. If you are worried that you're not ovulating every cycle, at least they'd be able to do some checks and hopefully put your mind at rest, and do whatever they need to. I think as we get older we need to act sooner rather than later as time is ticking on!! And I wouldn't even consider the question of money - this is exactly the kind of thing you are saving for. We have just spent close to a grand on scaffolding and guttering - that is the kind of thing I resent wasting money I don't have on! Something as important as your future family is defiintely money well spent and is surely precisely what your savings are for. Good luck xxx

Haha, having said all that, I've had a good chat with DH today and we've decided against going to see the doctor yet - this is cycle #8 but we are going to give it another few months, perhaps until it's been a year. I am going to spend the next few months trying to focus less on ttc (although we'll still use cbfm to track my cycles so that we have that data if needed) and more on trying to lose the final stone of my baby weight (I am not sure I'm still allowed to call it that though!) and just chilling out a bit. Looking back, no sooner had I finished bfing than I was pregnant again, then had my mc and then I've just been ruled by ttc, and reasoning that there's no point exercising, losing weight etc because "I'll be pregnant soon"... and pretending I deserve biscuits to make up for my ttc disappointments!!

So I am reclaiming my body back for a bit :happydance:

Dan-o, good luck in the next few days, hope your cycle is a more normal one this time.

I had a thought about that... maybe we are synchronising!! Certainly seems like a few of us are around about af... especially if Starlight has had a visit over the weekend (although for her sake I hope not, bleugh, festival toilets). You wait, we will all get our bfp on the same day :haha:


----------



## ChelliBelle

I don't use Ov sticks- wouldnt know where to start for one thing lol.... and to be honest never paid attention to when i OV as I was on the pill before i conceived.
I'm not overly worried about it, or thinking about it- I just wondered really, as Ive never really tracked my periods either, but think i will obviously pay more attention that way lol
I couldnt honestly tell you what my cycle was like before, tho i think it was pretty regular 
Do i drive you nuts with all my dont knows and dont checks? lol I barely notice what my body does, i'm so bad at this!!

I guess i'll just have to wait and see when she arrives. I am hoping for a few rest weeks as I feel like i've bled enough for a while lol


And we'll find out when you have the scan :winkwink: You know yourself each pregnancy is different, but i'm going for the 2 IB = 2 :baby: route lol :haha:

An yeah, hopefully AF will stay away from Star, however least if she appears she will know where she is up to this month!


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, hope you are all well?

Well I think you may be right Hinky, we are synchronising.

I had barely put my tent up Thursday and AF arrived in full flow with no warning knocks whatsoever :wacko:

Luckily no warning knocks did not equal unprepared as I had a horrid feeling she was waiting for this timing. Just my luck, lol.

To be fair though neither AF or the rain and mud spoilt it for me. We had a great time and I could drink cider too my hearts content with a completely clear conscience :thumbup:

So now I'm officially back and on CD5. I hope I'm back to a normal cycle this time and maybe even it's my month. Hopefully it's everyone's month and we will get our BFP's together :happydance:

Captain - if you're worried and you have the money go ahead and book that fertility check honey. I don't think you should particularly be patient. I get the impression you work damn hard for that money and what could be better to spend it on :hugs: x


----------



## EverythingXd

Chelli I think your laid back approach is awesome, I'm really jealous! I'm a worry bag (not a £3k one that I can let you have, before you get your hopes up :winkwink:

I'm glad Stanley is feeling better Hinky :flower:

Welcome back Starlight :wave: Glad you enjoyed the festival. Boo to AF, but it's a good thing that your crazy cycle is now officially over. 

Got my fingers crossed for lots of BFPs for you ladies this month x x

Today I don't think I've felt sick at all. I spent 3 weeks moaning about feeling sick and then I don't feel sick and that worries me :dohh: Now I'm hoping I wake up in the night feeling really nauseous... how messed up is that?!


----------



## captainj1

Anyone else been struggling to post? I keep getting error messages. Anyway I'm cd 7 and low on the monitor, found our yesterday that one of my other nct friends is pregnant again, she was adamant she only wanted one....grrr...I'm happy for her obviously but it is thru gritted teeth!

We have our gp appointment on 21st June

Everything I think the lack of sickness is a good sign, not long til second tri now huh? Wooop wooooooop! Xx


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Captain good luck for the 21st. Not too long to wait.

I found out Monday that one of my toddler group friends is expecting and due when I would have been due. She only wanted one too and is fretting about having to cope with two under two :wacko: I hope she settles into the idea and copes fine but it's hard to listen too when I desperately wanted two under two and list my LO that was due at the same time :( She doesn't know this though so have just got to do my best to boost her confidence that she'll manage and be happy for her.

As for me I don't know if this cycle is going to be any less weird than the last, lol. CD7 for me (too, Captain) and already have tons of EWCM which started at the end of my AF :confused:

The thing is I'm not sure whether to try to BD like mad or whether to be a bit more conservative. Last cycle we went for it the first sight of ewcm but seemed to sort of run out of steam and I don't want that to happen again. I might try every other day for now rather than an all and then nothing approach and see where it gets me, I don't know :shrug:

I haven't had any trouble posting so far today but im on my phone so I don't know if that will make a difference? x


----------



## hinkybinky

Haha, so we have three of us cycle buddies all on CD9 then? Was right about the synchronising! I am low on the cbfm which is usual for me at this time. Have been taking epo just to see if it makes a difference. We're not stressing about timings this month, or trying to bd every day of the high / peak time. Every other day is probably what we'll do, or just whatever we can manage. I have it in my mind that we'll take the next 3 months a bit easier and I will try not to have any expectations that we'll conceive. Easier said than done, but will let you know how we get on!

Captain, I am glad you've got your appt soon - will be interesting to know what they say seeing as we're in a similar position.

I am lucky that nobody around me has announced a pregnancy recently. I had an old friend announce she was pregnant the day before my erpc and another mummy friend due around the same time I would have been. Another of my mummy friends is expecting twins anytime soon. It's not that we are not happy for them, but it just underlines our own lack of pregnancy and often you feel that the question about when you'll have another one is just hovering, or people sometimes even ask. Grrr, people.

Everything - you need to post a pic of your bump and we can tell you if it's noticeable or not!! I do love a bump pic 

Chelli - glad to hear you are feeling a bit more normal. I think you will have to wait until af visits now to begin counting day 1. The only other way would be to poas and try to detect ovulation, but why do that when you have the ability to be laid back?!! (jealous!) Hope things are ok with you x

Dan-o, everything all right with you hon?


----------



## dan-o

Yep 3dpo ish so waiting it out

Good luck for your up coming ovulations ladies!! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Wow, you're all in perfect sync this month Starlight, Hinky and Captain! I wonder if you will all Ov on the same day too?! I'm sure your 2WWs will be fairly in line anyway... good luck ladies and enjoy :thumbup:

Captain - good luck for Thursday. You know a lot of women say they fall pregnant naturally as soon as they seek help, and that kind of happened with me because I spoke to the doc about it (and was told to give it another few months) only a few days before I got my BFP. Either your appointment will bring you the same luck, or at least the start of some answers - either way that's a good thing x

I haven't taken any bump pictures yet Hinky, but I must do soon. I didn't take many with Fin, although I got one about 12 hours before he was born when I was having mild contractions, and my bump was pretty massive! :haha:

I got my scan date through - Fri 29th June. I'll be 11 + 1 so just within the limits for the NT scan hopefully x


----------



## captainj1

Thanks Everything! I'm a bit apprehensive re Thursday but as you say, hopefully either way we will make some progress.

I can't believe we are all in sync, how funny! I thought it happened gradually though rather than just having a 20 day cycle or whatever as a short cut to synchronisation!!! 

I'm still high on the cbfm, hoping I get a peak this month after last month's debacle. And with that, I'm taking DH upstairs to get some practice in! 

Have fun ladies
X


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies- Sorry i've been absent this week- OH is home so spending time catching up.

How are you all doing? I am nursing a serious hangover as we went out in Manchester last night to watch the game then ended up around canal street- I swear I still think i'm a teenager at times, until it comes to recovery that is lol.

And yeah- I'm just waiting til af comes- she'll arrive when she arrives.

anyway- just passing through, and i am now off to bed to watch a movie as my old bones need to recouperate lol.

Have a fab weekend ladies :) x


----------



## captainj1

Peak on cbfm! Maybe I'm going to o this month. Woop woop! X


----------



## starlight2801

Great news Captain! Drag your DH upstairs right now lady ;)

I have my own good news to share with you...

We seem to have conquered the bath thing with Maia :happydance:

She's been really good for the past three days and has played happily with her toys and even splashed about a bit :cloud9:

She still has a little cry when I wash her hair but then goes back to happily playing as soon as its done. Compared to how things have been I'll happily take a bit of a grizzle at hair wash time :thumbup: x


----------



## EverythingXd

Have a great weekend too Chelli :thumbup:

Excellent news Captain - I don't need too many guesses to work out what treats are in store for your OH this Father's Day :winkwink:

That's good to hear Starlight. Fin grizzles at having his hair washed sometimes... quite often because I actually use one of his toy containers to do it with, which of course makes him want the container! :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Time is reeeeally dragging this month! I've got nothing interesting to write about either lol :dohh:

Good luck captain... and everyone else who is just about to O by the sounds of it!!

Looking forward to hearing about your scan everything, how exciting!!!! :yipee:


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, how is it going? Any sign of o yet for my fellow synchronisers? I guess we will need synchronised swimmers too! Ha ha

So I had a busy day today at work which involved meeting up with 2 of my managers who are on maternity leave to discuss their imminent return to work....and it turns out they are both pregnant again....what is it with me that everyone around me is getting pregnant at the drop of a hat...Grrr....obviously their being pregnant has no bearing on me so I can't feel anything but happy for them, but still, they get pregnant when they are not even trying - and in one case still breastfeeding!

Hey ho. Let's hope I'm a teeny bit pregnant now too. I'm not hopeful given I o'd early but you never know, we've bd'd the last 3 nights. 

Someone like to lighten my mood?!
X


----------



## starlight2801

Hey Captain :hugs:

I hope that you are a teeny bit pregnant yourself too :thumbup:

I'm sorry but I don't think I'm the one to lighten your mood as I'm feeling a bit dark and dismal myself tonight.

I am approaching Ov but my DH is working away this week :cry:

We did BD Sunday and I just have to really hope that it's enough. Finding it soo hard to think positive about it but am powerless to change it so need to snap out of it.

On the plus side Maia is being particularly adorable this week, so happy and loving :cloud9: It's when she goes to bed I start feeling sorry for myself. I don't know what I'd do without her.

:rofl: at the thought of synchronised swimmers though. I'd appreciate anyone that could lighten my mood a bit too x


----------



## starlight2801

Ah I've thought of one thing that might cheer you up Captain. If you're concerned about O'ing early don't worry too much.

I O'd early when I got pregnant with Maia :thumbup:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies,

Captain- fingers x your a tiny bit pregnant :hugs: don't have anything to particularly make your mood lighter i'm afraid.

Star sorry your feeling a bit blah too :(

Started my period today ladies, so it looks like my hormones and body have got back to normal. Thats roughly 4 weeks 1 day since my MC started, 2 weeks of no bleeding.

I think reading what some other posters have waited i've got back to normal quickly.

I think i now feel a little nervous? Now I can get pregnant again and the thought scares a little even though it's what I want- does that make sense? I suppose i'm scared it could happen again....... anyway......

just had a lovely week with the OH- he's away now until next Tuesday :( i've eaten so much with the amount of times we've been out i've put 2.5 pounds on lol...oops.

Still he picked the best week to go away again lol..... I usually get a bit emotional during this week, and i think i might be more so. 

So, i'm not quite in line with you all...... but i might catch up lol

I <~~~ i edited because this random (eye) was here when i posted....then i thought i'd just leave it there....watching us...... :)


----------



## captainj1

:rofl:

My niece just told me a joke via email. It is so childish it made me giggle. She is 8. The joke was: 
Her: knock knock
Me: who's there?
Her: Dunnop
Me: Dunnop who?
Her: aunty J I don't need to know that

Ah finally some light relief


----------



## starlight2801

:lol: made me giggle too Captain :thumbup:

Chelli I'm pleased that your body is back to normal and yes, it did happen awesomely quick. 

I do know where your coming from with your fear if getting pregnant, even though it's what you really want. I think it's completely normal in all situations (after all a new baby is a massive change in your life) and more so after a MC. 

Good luck for your new cycle hun x


----------



## hinkybinky

:hugs: all of you.

Captain, that must've been extremely irritating news about your two managers. Sounds like you managed to keep your positive smile on though :thumbup: It sounds like you've done all the right things and bd on all the right days, and it'll be just typical that you have your appt on Thursday... "and I was already a little bit pregnant" :) Fingers crossed for you xxx

Starlight, I am sorry you're feeling crappy about your chances this month. Remember it only takes that one little Olympic swimmer, you never know... I hope you are okay and glad you are enjoying your lovely little lady. 

I must say I can't imagine how much harder it must be to be having these ttc frustrations if you don't have a LO to cuddle to make it all feel a tiny bit better. Chellibelle, you are a strong lady. Glad to hear your body is getting back to normal. Totally understandable fear of history repeating itself, it is a scary ride we are on and we just have to cross our fingers and hope for the best. THere are so many positive and uplifting stories on here that keep me going. 

I'm showing as 'peak' on cbfm after one day of high. Prob try to jump on OH tonight :haha: and then not worry too much after that. I am pleased that I've managed to be a bit more laid back this month, but I still have that other voice telling me I need to do ALL I can EVERY month BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE. I kind of sense that voice is not altogether healthy though, so I am doing my best to ignore it for a bit!


----------



## hinkybinky

Any symptoms yet, dan-o? :flower:

Any bump yet, Everything? :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm feeling a lot happier this morning.

It seems I O'd yesterday on CD13 so as we BD'd on CD11 we are in with a chance. There is certainly more hope of that Olympic swimmer finding eggy than if I O'd today, at least :happydance: 

So here I go into the tww with a glimmer of hope. 

I have a day off work today and I'm taking a rare opportunity to go out to lunch with one of my non-mummy friends while my LO is at nursery. Should be good :thumbup: 

Hope all is well with you ladies today. Echo Hinky, any symptoms yet dan-o? x


----------



## dan-o

Yep some got lovely symptoms which started yesterday, I'm queasy about foods I normally love, have tender breasts, I'm a little irritable and today I have sensitive skin (big pregnancy symptom for me)

I've had all these right before getting a BFP every time... but I'm missing the key symptom.. cramps! I've had nothing whatsoever to suggest any implantation is taking place :dohh:

Oh well! Been quite relaxed about TTC this month, starting to realise it will happen if it's supposed to and if it's not then at least I was lucky enough to get my boy :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## starlight2801

That's a good way to look at it dan-o.

Symptoms you do have sound really promising though. Fingers crossed tightly for you x


----------



## hinkybinky

Oh wow, sounding really promising dan-o! Keep us updated :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling better today Starlight. I am counting yesterday as ov day as well, as it was my first 'peak' day on monitor. So we are both in 2ww now, fingers crossed for us both. We've bd last night, that'll probably be it for the fertile window this month so am hoping for an Olympic swimmer myself :winkwink: Enjoy your child-free time! xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Ladies I'm so scared I think I'm losing my baby :cry::cry:

I've lost all my symptoms. MS hasn't been bad for quite a few days now but I was clinging on to other symptoms. Yesterday I woke and just had this "I'm not pregnant any more" feeling. My boobs were still sore last night though and I didn't fancy my dinner. I've just woken up though and my boobs aren't sore at all, and I don't even feel hungry :cry::cry:

I stood up and felt my belly, and even that feels more squishy... not as hard. Ugh please don't let me lose my baby!!! I'm so scared I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry for the last post ladies, I realise it was pretty insensitive of me to be worrying about loss of symptoms in a TTC thread, especially in view of what some of you have gone through lately. I don't really have anyone to talk to in the pregnancy forums although I could have just created a thread. 

I woke hubby up crying and he said all the right things (as usual... love my hubby). I've had no bleeding and I'm not in pain so I shouldn't panic, right? Just wish I could see my little bean and check its ok x


----------



## starlight2801

Everything it's cool with me. I think this is not a regular TTC thread, we are all friends on here :hugs:

I didn't get MS with Maia but my breast tenderness subsided at around 9-10 weeks and by what I hear it's pretty normal for other symptoms such as MS to subside as you're approaching 2nd tri too. 

In fact when I had my MC my symptoms didn't stop and the pain and bleeding were the first thing I knew about it. 

That said if you're worried could you contact your EPAU and explain what you're feeling? Perhaps they could see you for an early scan, if only to reassure you :flower:

I really hope everything is ok with your little bean xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Aw hon, I am sure you are just losing symptoms as you're nearly into the second tri now. I don't remember when my morning sickness went away but I definitely didn't have it right up to 12 weeks. 

I am fairly sure that when I had my mmc at 11 weeks I had spotting before I noticed any change in symptoms at all. So hopefully that's reassuring to you as well.

(Correct me if I'm wrong ladies, but...)I don't think EPUs will normally scan you, without history of mc, unless you've had pain with a bleed - when I called my midwife because of bleeding she basically told me I'd need to exaggerate my symptoms if I wanted a scan. Obviously that's up to you - it might feel like a horrible thing to do but I know lots of people do and depends how much you want an early scan...

If you have a doppler, you might be able to hear the heartbeat by now, although if you can't it will just worry you more.

What about doing a HPT and getting a lovely reassuring dark line?

Sending you loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:; it's a horrible, worrying, uncertain time and we are probably not much help with our tales of woe!

Take care xxx


----------



## dan-o

Everything, I had his happen several times when I had my successful pregnancy, normally my symptoms would come back after a day or two x


----------



## dan-o

Ps. I agree, you have to be at least spotting and cramping to get a scan. I went for a private one at 7-8 weeks with my first pregnancy as I was worried and didn't realise you could get an NHS one by telling a little white lie ;)


----------



## starlight2801

I think it depends on your local hospital to be honest. I was seen and scanned twice when I was in first tri with Maia but to be fair later on in my pregnancy a midwife actually told me she was surprised about that and I was lucky :blush: 

A bit of exaggeration is always an option if you really need the reassurance.

I think there is a lot to be said about our recent experienced adding to your natural worries, as Hinky said, and I'm sure all is well x

Ah edited to add I did have a teeny weeny bit of spotting when I had my early scanned. The first time it was literally one spot that I would have missed if I wasn't on knicker watch.


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

I'm still not feeling right, but I don't want to tempt fate by making up pain or bleeding that I don't have (as much as I would love to get scanned to check on baby). Not that I'm judging others that do it, I understand why and I'm tempted to! I don't have a Doppler, I wanted to get one when I was pregnant with Fin but OH said no it would just make me worry if I couldn't find HB. I don't know now whether to get one but I have my scan a week tomorrow so I think I'll see if I manage to sleep tonight.

*TMI alert* I just had a bout of diarrhoea, perhaps because I got upset last night, or maybe something I ate. My loss of symptoms has also coincided in me getting a cold - OH said maybe that has something to do with it :shrug:

Thanks for sharing your experiences, it really does help give me some hope. I'm just surprised at how quickly my boobs stopped hurting... they felt hard and sore when I went to bed, but only a few hours later when I woke up they were soft and not sore at all :cry:


----------



## EverythingXd

Panic over, my boobs are sore again :happydance: Can't believe I'm happy dancing about sore boobs lol! Thanks again for your support yesterday, I really did convince myself that was it for me... feel pretty dumb now.

So, back on track... how did you get on at your GP appointment yesterday Captain? 

Starlight that sounds like your BD timing was hunky dory. I read somewhere the success rates for BDing on the different days leading up to Ov, and 1 and 2 days before Ov have a really good chance :thumbup:

And any cramps to report yet dan-o? Your other symptoms sound really good :thumbup:

Edited to say, I just noticed how much I use the 'thumbs up' emoticon which is odd because it's not something I do in real life lol


----------



## dan-o

Glad your symptoms are back hun, I thought that would be the case :flower:

My 2ww symptoms are all gone now, still no cramping whatsoever and not even pmt yet, I'm approx 9dpo now, so AF is due on Monday. My womb feel empty iykwim.. Odd! Don't think there's any chance at all of a bfp this month. I've been pregnant 4 times and had implantation cramps/full feeling every time. 

Oh well on to cycle 7 them I guess. Often a lucky number for me so hopefully a lucky number for TTC also!

Good luck to you 3 all entering the 2ww. At least one of us is bound to get a bfp in the next month or so! X


----------



## starlight2801

Glad you have sore boobies again Everything :thumbup: 

What a strange thing to say. If someone other than a lady TTC or preggo read these conversations I think they would be well freaked out :haha:

I hope my timing was ok. All I can do is watch and wait now but feel like we've made a decent effort in the circumstances :)

I use the :thumbup: emoticon loads too and not sure if I've done it even once in real life :lol:

dan-o you're not out until AF arrives hun. Given you're lack of PMT symptoms it still could be you that gets a BFP this month. Could you have just missed signs of implantation? 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ChelliBelle

OMG I've read the last few posts with dread and then happy happy again! Talk about heart in mouth moment, so pleased symptoms are returning for you EverythingX, and please don't ever feel you cant mention any worries- that's why were are here after all...for the support :) :hugs:

Dan0 I agree with star- your not out of the running yet! hopefully witchy will stay away! They say every pregnancy is different after all!

Star- I agree, where else could so much boob talk go on without men involved lol

well Af is here with a vengence I must say- day 4 and it's not letting up... i'm normally done by now lol..... so bloody tired and drained. Been out to go and see the torch go past today....got totally soaked too so that didnt help my mood lol.
Was thinking of going out with friends to the local, but have decided its too wet, and came to bed listening to the wind and rain!
Lousy AF B***h, i'm a right grump tonight lol


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls!

Everything, thanks for sharing, that's what we are here for! So glad you are feeling more reassured. Dont forget, another month or so and you will start feeling those little wriggles (especially given you're a skinny minx, you'll feel every flinch!) and get that regular reassurance that all is well.

So, I went to the dr today with DH. Dr was great and basically said that it would typically take up to a year at our age, but that he was concerned about the shortening of my cycles which indicated that I might not be ovulating regularly. He did say though that a 30 year old might ovulate 12 times per year whereas it wouldn't be a surprise if a 40 year old ovulated just 4 times per year. 

He said there's unlikely to be a problem with DHs swimmers given we had DS so recently.

So basically I'm going for some blood tests on day 2 of my next cycle. They are testing my ovarian stocks and progesterone levels (given the length of my typical pre AF spotting). Can't remember all the tests but they are also going to check thyroid, prolactin, renal profile, liver profile and ECT whatever that is.

So feeling better that we have some action steps. And equally trying to stay positive that there might not be a day 2...

DH seems a bit disappointed that he wasn't asked to jerk off in a pot

:rofl:


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks ladies :hugs: :hugs: I'm still nervous but I'll be like this now whether I have symptoms or not until scan day. I told myself I wouldn't allow myself to become attached to this baby until after my scan, but the last couple of days have proved to me that it's just not possible for me to do that... scary.

I hope you're wrong about cycle 6 dan-o (I was about mine!) but if the witch does get you, let's have a lucky number 7! :thumbup:

Chelli - thanks hun x The torch will be passing really close to our house in early July so we're going to take Fin out to see it. I hope by then the lousy weather has cheered up a bit... that's enough to depress anyone although AF always makes me grumpy too so I hope the witch leaves you alone soon! :hugs:

Captain - that's really good news, your doctor sounds more proactive than mine. It would be so cool if you don't get to do the day 2 test due to your next cycle not arriving :baby:


----------



## starlight2801

Everything I don't think it's possible not to get attached to our beans from the instant you know they are there. I'm glad your symptoms are reassuring you and am looking forward to hearing about your scan very soon.

Captain it sounds like your doctors appointment was really productive (although he could have got your DH to jerk off in a cup, it wouldn't hurt now, would it?! ;) ) and I'm glad it's making you feel better as you're taking charge and being proactive about TTC :thumbup: I too really hope that you don't need that follow up on CD2 though. Fingers crossed.

Chelli has the witch stopped beating you with her broomstick yet? I agree this weather is enough to make anyone grumpy even without the added 'joys' of having AF for company. 

I'm pretty happy today. My baby clothes keepsake bear from Bubs Bears arrived this morning and it's absolutely gorgeous! I so wish I could upload a picture from my phone and show you all. It's made from Maia's newborn and 0-3 month outfits and even has her name and birthday on it. It's been almost 5 months since I sent off my parcel of clothes but it was well worth the wait :cloud9:

I'm off out tonight. My friends dad (yep, you heard it right, dad) plays in a band so we're going to go and watch him. Should be a giggle.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends x


----------



## dan-o

I'm definitely out this month, woke up with spotting and now getting heavier. I'm only on cd22/10-11dpo so it's earlier than usual! 
Chellibelle, we should be in the 2ww together this month as my cycles are on the shorter side, be nice to share it with someone, I've been out of sync with everyone else recently! 
Although im only starting cycle 7, the end of it will mark pretty much a whole year of not preventing, how time flies!!


----------



## starlight2801

Sorry to hear the witch has arrived dan-o.

Hopefully cycle number 7 will prove lucky number 7 for you :hugs:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Captain- That's good news- spending my bag money on something positive :winkwink: hopefully when the tests are done you'll have a clearer picture of everything and this will ease your concerns. They do say it can take up to a year don't they- but thats seems long time when your trying each month- least your taking a proactive step and its making you feel better.
I've got my fingers crossed for you, and you have a suprise before you need those tests!

everythingX- I think from the moment we know we are pregnant- that little bean takes over our every thoughts and emotions no matter what we tell ourselves- I think that's exactly what Maternal means- from that moment your a mum. Looking forward to the scan pic hun :)

Star- no the wench is still here, tho she seems to be easing now. This is a long one for me, I normally have very short periods, this is 6 days now. Couple of really heavy days but then normal if lengthy. I've felt a bit down this week- but i think its just a combination of OH being away and this being my 1st period since the MC- its felt strangely final and detached, which is silly considering the MC was over 5 weeks ago. But onwards and upwards :)

I like the sound of your teddy bear. I've not heard of this before?, what a great thing to keep as a momento. It is online or something near you?

Glad your feeling better :)

Dan0- sorry AF arrived & yes I think i will be around the same time, you know I don't test so it's just a rough guess for me. OH is back home a couple of nights next week too, so i might just be lucky with timings depending when i ovulate- I might be in luck- he is home so that in it's self is lucky lol.....he was meant to be working away.
That's one of the main reasons why I won't monitor things- he is away so much it would drive me nuts and cause problems for us i think.....

well i hope you all have a good week, and i'll catch up with you during it no doubt. Have fun :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Chelli the lady that makes the bears is online. If you put 'Bubs Bears' into google you'll find her.

In fact are you on Facebook? She has a Facebook page and if you have a nosey on that you'll be able to see a piccie of Maia's bear :)

I know what you mean about the strange feeling you get with your first AF after a MC. I kind of felt the same, albeit fleetingly. I think it would have been a bigger deal for me if I hadn't of had Download to distract me. Perhaps it was worth the AF camping and festival toilet situation to minimise those feelings.

Hope you're ok Chelli. As you say, onwards and upwards x


----------



## captainj1

Thanks chellibelle, I agree good to be taking some positive action and the bonus is that the nhs is paying for these blood tests so the ostrich fund is intact....for now at least! Haha.

Starlight those bubs bears are gorgeous, I had a look on Facebook and Maia's is so beautiful! I'm totally going to get one made with ds's clothes. 

Dan-o sorry to hear about the witch, I hope her visit is fleeting and that you get your BFP this cycle.

In fact I hope that for everyone!

I'm in Frankfurt today, presenting at a seminar tomorrow before flying back. Just had dinner sat between a lady from Bulgaria and a guy from Russia. Hard going! Nice people though. What's everyone else up to this week? 
X


----------



## starlight2801

Captain it sounds like your job is pretty interesting. You sure get to travel around (although that can't make it easy to TTC) 

The bears really are gorgeous aren't they. Really well made too. You need to get one for DS ;)

I emailed her a picture of Maia and her bear this morning for her 'bears in their new homes' gallery so if you check back in a day or too you might get peek at my DD too.

I'm taking Maia to try a toddler dance class for the first time in the morning and then back at work tomorrow afternoon for the rest of the week.

Not doing much exciting but DH is back from working away tonight so it will be nice to catch up with him


----------



## captainj1

Oh dear,cd 21 and 9dpo and I think AF is on her way, I'm starting to see my usual pre AF pink tinges... Looks like there will be a cd2 for blood tests after all...


----------



## EverythingXd

Sorry to hear that Captain. I'll ask the obvious question - any chance it could be an IB? x

Starlight those bubs bears are adorable! What a lovely keepsake. I had a nosy at Maia's on FB too, really lovely. All the different cuts seem to be made out of the same velvety material - does she use the actual clothes samples to make the bears, or is the pattern / colour of the clothes somehow copied onto the velvety material? Hope that makes sense! x


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Oh dear,cd 21 and 9dpo and I think AF is on her way, I'm starting to see my usual pre AF pink tinges... Looks like there will be a cd2 for blood tests after all...

Boo to that Captain :-(

I hope you feel better for knowing that at least you have those tests booked for CD2 and it's the start of getting to the bottom of it :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> Sorry to hear that Captain. I'll ask the obvious question - any chance it could be an IB? x
> 
> Starlight those bubs bears are adorable! What a lovely keepsake. I had a nosy at Maia's on FB too, really lovely. All the different cuts seem to be made out of the same velvety material - does she use the actual clothes samples to make the bears, or is the pattern / colour of the clothes somehow copied onto the velvety material? Hope that makes sense! x

Thanks everything, I'm so pleased with it 

She does make them from your actual baby clothes but I can see why you might think otherwise as they look completely different as a bear don't they?

Maia's bear is made from sleepsuits, vests and jersey material dresses and when I ordered it I emailed the lady asking if this material was good enough (as from the pictures it looks like she uses far more 'fancy' fabrics) but she said the majority of her materials are that kind of thing. I know she does work with denim and knits too but wont touch hand knitted stuff.

Only problem is Maia loves it so much she wants to play with it and they really are intended as keepsakes rather than toys. I've had to hide her away for now and plan to put a high shelf and sneak her back out onto it...


----------



## starlight2801

Ok symptom spotting fans, cycle day 22 of 28 today and time for an update.

So I had low cramping on Mon and Tues this week and yesterday (CD21) noticed a couple of tiny streaks of blood in some CM.

Now without getting my hopes up too much last time I noticed something like this I had a BFP 10 days or so later! 

If there is anything this TTC journey has taught me up to this point it's not to 'count my chickens' so not getting too excited yet.

In terms of other symptoms I had boobie tenderness start in the last day or so too.

I'm taking this as a good sign as its normal for me both in my regular cycle and one that results in a BFP. I missed it last month. Not because I enjoy it in any way (it's horrendous) but because it's normal and it's presence now suggests that I've had a normal cycle even if I'm not pregnant this time.

Something to :happydance: about, right? x


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh Starlight that's sounding very good! :happydance: 

I wish you wouldn't wait so long to test though!! If that was IB you'd get a positive result in around 5 or 6 days (I implanted at 6dpo and got a +HPT at 11dpo). I bet you'll hang on for 10 days again and keep us all on tenterhooks!! :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> Ooh Starlight that's sounding very good! :happydance:
> 
> I wish you wouldn't wait so long to test though!! If that was IB you'd get a positive result in around 5 or 6 days (I implanted at 6dpo and got a +HPT at 11dpo). I bet you'll hang on for 10 days again and keep us all on tenterhooks!! :haha:

Aw but BFN's get me down so much Everything. 

How about a compromise then? AF due in 7 days so I could test in 8 if AF doesn't arrive? it's only a couple of days longer than the minimum date for a positive HPT right?

Really am trying not to get my hopes up too much though. If I do and it turns out my hopes are misplaced it's one heck of a fall...

How long until your scan hun? x


----------



## EverythingXd

Of course chick, you test whenever it feels right for you :hugs: Don't take any notice of me, I'm just dying for you all to join me!! :blush: The day after your AF is due sounds like a good plan though.

I know what you mean about BFNs... they're soul destroying aren't they? Not only do they make you feel like you're out for the month but they also make you wish you'd never tested - and then a day later you start thinking "what if I just tested too early?" Blurgh!

My scan is in the morning at 9.40am. I won't lie: I'm so scared! I've not really felt gurgles or twinges in my uterus area for a while so that's making me nervous. But I have had some nausea return in the last couple of days, and still had no pain or bleeding so that's all good x


----------



## starlight2801

My point exactly about early testing, lol.

Will be thinking of you in the morning and looking forward to hearing about it.

I'm sure all is well but don't blame you for worrying, even though you know symptoms come and go it doesn't stop you worrying when they do. 

I don't know we worry about conceiving them, worry about being pregnant with them and it doesn't even stop when they arrive safely into this world. My LO has been poorly with an ear infection and a viral rash these past few days and I've been on the phone to the doctor constantly. He must be so sick of me this week :blush:

Anyway good luck and let us know how you get on x


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Oh dear,cd 21 and 9dpo and I think AF is on her way, I'm starting to see my usual pre AF pink tinges... Looks like there will be a cd2 for blood tests after all...

Funnily enough I have had exactly the same today. Have never, ever had a cycle this short so it is rather bizarre. Am hanging onto the slim chance of ib, but I have never had that before and this is just like how af starts for me. Will keep you posted.

Sorry I've not had a chance to read through properly, but just to say good luck for your scan Everything, can't wait to hear all about it.

Starlight - really hope it is a lucky one for you this time, sounds really promising, can't wait to hear that you've got your bfp! Don't keep us waiting too long :winkwink:

Captain, I am glad you've got the ball rolling with GP and sounds like they are being really proactive, so that gives me hope and ammo for a few months time if we need to go down that road.

:hi: to those I have missed out, hope you are well too xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Hmmm, bleeding has tailed off, which never happens with start of af. Once she's here, she's here with a vengeance...

Soooo, I just don't know what to think. Looks like it's my turn to join the confusing cycles club. Haven't got any early tests in the house and have promised myself I won't waste yet more money on them this month, so it's just wait and see I guess. By my reckoning I would be expecting af on Tuesday so could it be ib??? (I'm about 10dpo)

Can't bear to raise my hopes, especially as we are supposed to be having a few months of no stressing. :shrug:


----------



## EverythingXd

hinkybinky said:


> Hmmm, bleeding has tailed off, which never happens with start of af. Once she's here, she's here with a vengeance...
> 
> Soooo, I just don't know what to think. Looks like it's my turn to join the confusing cycles club. Haven't got any early tests in the house and have promised myself I won't waste yet more money on them this month, so it's just wait and see I guess. By my reckoning I would be expecting af on Tuesday so could it be ib??? (I'm about 10dpo)
> 
> Can't bear to raise my hopes, especially as we are supposed to be having a few months of no stressing. :shrug:

Aww hun I can imagine how you're feeling. I don't want to further get your hopes up, but the fact you haven't had IB before doesn't mean you won't this time. I didn't get IB with Fin but I had it this time at 6dpo and 9dpo.

Implantation is supposed to happen between 6 - 12 dpo so you are within that range.

Ooh I hope this is your month... tell you what, you keep yourself grounded, and I'll get my hopes up for you! :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Sounds promising to me Hinky. Timing is spot on for IB too :thumbup: 

I know what you mean not wanting to get hopes up though, thats how i'm feeling too.

That said I really hope this month is the one for both of us x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey ladies, quick post just to let you all know my scan was great!! :happydance:

They've put me forward to 11 weeks + 6 days (which I know can't be right but the same happened with Fin, and I'm not complaining :thumbup:) so my due date is now officially 12th January 2013 :cloud9:

Only 1 baby in there!!! :haha:

Baby did quite a bit of wriggling, only got one scan pic and will post it at some point. NT measurement was low at 0.9mm and baby already has a good nasal bone so Downs is pretty unlikely. Get my NT results in 7-10 days. 

Can't tell you all how relieved and happy I am!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan everything!! Looking forward to the pics! Takes me back to my 12w scan with Sidney :cloud9:

Good luck hinky and starlight waiting to test.. Fx for you both! 

Also, captain, did AF stay away?

My lo has been poorly for almost a week so I haven't found the time to post on here. He ate something for the first time in 5 days last night, so hoping he'll be back to himself soon. I'm on about cd6 I think so nothing interesting happening here anyway :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Whoop whoop Everything :happydance:

I'm so chuffed for you. I hope that you can relax a while now and enjoy baking your baby. It's random about the dates isn't it. It happened to me with Maia too and as it turned out she was born closer to my original due date.
Seriously it was great at the time as it felt like I'd got a week free iykwim and could speed on to 2nd tri a bit quicker :lol:

dan-o I'm sorry your little man hasn't been well but glad he's now eating and showing signs of being on the mend. It's awful when they're sick, so worrying :hugs:


----------



## ChelliBelle

:happydance: Fab news everythingX... are you sure the other wasnt just hiding tho?? :winkwink: Gt the scan up pronto woman! lol

Hinky- i'm hoping it's IB for you hun- the cycles are going nuts with everyone recently.

Star I had a sneeky peek at Maia bear- I absolutely love this idea, maybe 1 day eh.

Dan0- sorry to hear your LO hasn't been well- hope they are feeling better soon enough.

Captain- you sure do get around the globe with your job, proper jet setter lol 


Well ladies I think i'm probably out this month already. OH has had to go out the country on emergency due to work :( will be away for about 10 days....he was only home for bloody 2 days too when they called him. So as i am curently CD10 can't see it happening for me. I need to clone him so he is at home when i need him lol

So my plans for the weekend have changed :growlmad: but on a positive note i lost 3.5 lb this week :happydance:


----------



## captainj1

Well done on the weight loss chelli! I'm just tucking into pizza and chips....start again tomorrow...!

Dan-o sorry to hear LO has been poorly. Hopefully he is through the worst now and you can enjoy the weekend.

Congrats on the scan Everything! Great to hear LO is a wriggler! My LO used to kick the Doppler every single time at the midwife.

I'm just waiting for AF to start, still got the tinged cm and getting cramps now so think she will come tomorrow or Sunday, which means I will go for my blood tests on Monday morning. At least it is cd23 already, so this cycle is already longer than the last. I've been really stressed out with work though, I literally spend every day for about 11-12 hours working at 100mph and I don't think it can be doing any good. Not a lot I can do about it though!

X


----------



## hinkybinky

Ah Chelli, that's rubbish about your OH being away - hopefully you dtd before he went, just in case :winkwink:

Sorry to hear your LO has been unwell, dan-o, it's so worrying isn't it. Glad to hear he seems to be on the mend now. 

Everything, so pleased to hear the scan went well. Now you can enjoy it! Wow, nearly second tri already, crazy! My LO was so lazy and we never saw him move on either of his scans, I thought taht meant he'd be a good sleeper but apparently it doesn't work like that... :haha:

Starlight - I'm very hopeful for you! When are you testing?

I'm really not sure what to think about my bleeding. I've basically had brown blood when I wiped yesterday, assumed AF was starting but nothing really came of it. This morning I had some more brown blood and during the course of the day I have had a few more spots of pink / brown when wiping, but mostly nothing. None of the usual AF symptoms but have got very heavy / full bbs, which have felt tingly on and off. 

I think I will test on Tuesday, which will be 14dpo and 5 days after this possible ib started. Fingers crossed it doesn't turn into AF, but so unlike any AF I've had in recent years.

Grrrr, so annoyed that this stupid cycle is stopping me being all chilled out like I intended. Honestly, Chelli, and anyone else who has managed to NTNP, I take my hat off to you!!


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Well done on the weight loss chelli! I'm just tucking into pizza and chips....start again tomorrow...!
> 
> Dan-o sorry to hear LO has been poorly. Hopefully he is through the worst now and you can enjoy the weekend.
> 
> Congrats on the scan Everything! Great to hear LO is a wriggler! My LO used to kick the Doppler every single time at the midwife.
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF to start, still got the tinged cm and getting cramps now so think she will come tomorrow or Sunday, which means I will go for my blood tests on Monday morning. At least it is cd23 already, so this cycle is already longer than the last. I've been really stressed out with work though, I literally spend every day for about 11-12 hours working at 100mph and I don't think it can be doing any good. Not a lot I can do about it though!
> 
> X

Aw, sorry that AF got you. At least you can start afresh with a new cycle and be doing something pro-active with your tests. 

:hugs::hugs: for having a stressful job.

I guess it's swings and roundabouts as I am perpetually skint since changing my career to teaching and then going part time, but have about 50% of the stress I did 5 years ago and get to spend loads of time at home.

Still not helping with the ttc though!!!


----------



## captainj1

Thanks hinky.

Your spotting sounds exactly like what I get every month, it can be up to a week before AF but usually 3 days or so. I only see it when I wipe, just a hint of pink or brown, and occasionally it makes it onto my pants. I think in my case it is lack of progesterone, which the blood tests will confirm, hopefully in your case it is IB! 

I know what you mean about the job. My parents were both teachers and my brother is too. Unfortunately I think I've got to the point with my job that I earn so much that it is very difficult to give it up. And I do enjoy it, most of the time. It is the sort of job that, if I spend wisely, could let me retire at 50 and set LO up for life. That's hard to give up. I had 6 months off on maternity leave. I could have had more, but for each month more I would have given up a huge amount, more than most people earn in a year. Hard not to be materialistic when those sums are involved. Hate myself for it sometimes though.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, I'm trying to upload my scan pic straight from my phone, so sorry if it doesn't work! :blush:

Ooh it worked! Sorry it's sidewards, stupid phone!
 



Attached Files:







8mJIr.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EverythingXd

That's better! Turns out my phone can rotate pics so it's not as stupid as, err... me! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







XpsJp.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## captainj1

Wow! Amazing. My guess is another BOY! xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky :flower: 

I found all the BFN's last cycle really hard to cope with so I'm going back to my policy of not testing till AF is overdue (although to be fair I couldn't do this last time as I genuinely had no idea when AF would show up). 

This means I'll be testing next weekend if my AF doesn't show up first. 

Still feeling positive for you too. Looking forward to news of a BFP from you lady :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Chelli I'm sorry about the timing of your DH's business trip :hugs:

I really do admire how you can be so relaxed about it. Really hope for a flukey chance of a sperm meeting eggy this cycle but if not I hope timing works more in your favour next month


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:
 

> That's better! Turns out my phone can rotate pics so it's not as stupid as, err... me! :haha:

Fab pic huni :thumbup:

Ok so can we upload pics from our phones now? Ooh how do you do it?


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> That's better! Turns out my phone can rotate pics so it's not as stupid as, err... me! :haha:
> 
> Fab pic huni :thumbup:
> 
> Ok so can we upload pics from our phones now? Ooh how do you do it?Click to expand...

Yes hun, I found out how to do it on here :thumbup: There's a free app you can download called 'picup'. You can use picup to upload pics from your phone, and it gives you a URL for each picture. Just copy and paste the URL as an attachment. It was all really quick too x


----------



## starlight2801

Brilliant thank you very much :)

Pleased I can finally 'play' on picture threads :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

hinkybinky said:


> I'm really not sure what to think about my bleeding. I've basically had brown blood when I wiped yesterday, assumed AF was starting but nothing really came of it. This morning I had some more brown blood and during the course of the day I have had a few more spots of pink / brown when wiping, but mostly nothing. None of the usual AF symptoms but have got very heavy / full bbs, which have felt tingly on and off.

Ok so last night when I was about to go to bed I had an unexpected 'pink wipe' too. I'll have to see what happens I guess but I have no idea if this is a good sign, a bad sign or has no relevance whatsoever :confused:

It happened 24 hours after the blood streaked mucous and was a completely different type of bleed.

I had 2 pink wipes a couple (perhaps even 3 days apart) when I was pregnant with Maia but they both looked the same, iykwim? 

Random!


----------



## EverythingXd

Ladies I'll be completely shocked if we don't get at least one BFP in this thread over the next week or so... I shout "implantation bleeds"!! :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

Beautiful scan pic Everything!! I think boy as well x

Bad news from me ladies, af came with full force this morning. Feeling a bit concerned at the very short LP this time, would be cd 24 / 11dpo today (if I did ov at all). I'm normally between 28 - 35 days and LP is always 13/14 days so this is a new concern. Grrrrr, the minute I try to be laid back I get thrown this curveball :shrug: 

Interesting what you say, Captain, about progesterone. I've never looked into that, as I have never had pre-menstrual spotting before. I think I'll give it another couple of months and then see what GP says. I hate going to GP as we have a large practice and I never see the same doctor twice (I have NEVER seen my registered GP!). There is a woman doctor there who specialises in "gynaecology and family planning" so I guess she might be my next port of call.

Fingers crossed for you Starlight, really hoping for some good news from you to cheer me up :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hinky,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I really hope that this cycle is just a blip and you and everything is back to normal for your new cycle.

I'm really hoping I'll be able to cheer you up with good news but I'm not 100% sure I'm not heading the same way as you hun :-( 
 
I have AF style cramps that have started up now and if feels like that witch is on her way. I have never, ever had a cycle this short either and I'm really concerned by it :nope:

I don't know about you ladies but my cycles were regular as and predictable as clockwork until we started TTC #2 and now ... :shrug:


----------



## EverythingXd

hinkybinky said:


> Beautiful scan pic Everything!! I think boy as well x
> 
> Bad news from me ladies, af came with full force this morning. Feeling a bit concerned at the very short LP this time, would be cd 24 / 11dpo today (if I did ov at all). I'm normally between 28 - 35 days and LP is always 13/14 days so this is a new concern. Grrrrr, the minute I try to be laid back I get thrown this curveball :shrug:
> 
> Interesting what you say, Captain, about progesterone. I've never looked into that, as I have never had pre-menstrual spotting before. I think I'll give it another couple of months and then see what GP says. I hate going to GP as we have a large practice and I never see the same doctor twice (I have NEVER seen my registered GP!). There is a woman doctor there who specialises in "gynaecology and family planning" so I guess she might be my next port of call.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Starlight, really hoping for some good news from you to cheer me up :flower:

Oh no Hinky... damn witch :cry: That's cruel when you don't normally get pre-AF spotting. I hope your next cycle returns to normal length :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Hinky I had a random 22 day cycle last month, with a 9 or 10 day LP! Very strange! Hoping his next cycle is a bit more normal, for both of us! X


----------



## dan-o

Starlight, all still sounds promising to me!


----------



## captainj1

Oh I'm sorry hinky, really sorry. I was hopeful for you this cycle:hugs:

At this rate we are going to have to rename this thread '...aged 37'.:cry:

I've got 4 weeks til my birthday.

I forgot to tell you all, when I went to the GP I told him I'd been tracking my cycles and using cbfm and he said that was good, in that it is useful to have the history and be able to try to pick out patterns that might help to understand what might be going on, BUT that it was best not to be too controlled about it as there is such a thing as ovulation anxiety whereby if you are thinking too much about when you might ovulate, and worrying about whether you will be able to dtd enough around that time, your body can actually get too anxious about ovulating, and release hormones through anxiety that actually STOP you ovulating that cycle. He said this is a very real phenomenon and it is seemingly the reason why many people fall pregnant when they stop trying. 

Anyway just a thought. 

I met a lovely man yesterday who is looking for a new car for me. He has two sets of twin grandchildren, both sets through ivf. Made me think positively - if I can't get one more naturally, maybe I can get two with a bit of help :thumbup:

That said, the thought of dealing with newborn twins when DS was born was horrific!


----------



## captainj1

By the way ladies, I love this thread. You are all so fabulous and supportive. I'm so happy to have found a bunch of intelligent, strong, funny and like minded people on here.:flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

I love this thread too Captain. Every time I come on B&B I always check my User CP first to see if there are any new posts here :thumbup:

I'm already 37 now, turned 37 the day I got my BFP. I don't really belong here any more - I'm not 36 and not TTC... and yet you all still make me so welcome :hugs: I love it here! :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Starlight - I know it's hard to feel positive when it feels like AF is coming, but AF-like cramps tricked me too and are pretty common ahead of a BFP. I don't mean to get your hopes up, but you're still in the game until AF appears :hugs: x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks dan-o and Everything. You are right I should be staying positive. I keep telling myself to chill out ('you're either preggo or not and at this point in time there's nothing you can do to change it') but I'm not doing well at it.

It's funny because in the other aspects of my life I'm a very calm and laid back person. It's so funny how TTC has brought out the obsession in me :haha:

Captain I love this thread too and I look forward to hearing how everyone is doing. 

I really hope everyone gets their much wanted second child in the not too distant future, whatever it takes :hugs: x


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> I forgot to tell you all, when I went to the GP I told him I'd been tracking my cycles and using cbfm and he said that was good, in that it is useful to have the history and be able to try to pick out patterns that might help to understand what might be going on, BUT that it was best not to be too controlled about it as there is such a thing as ovulation anxiety whereby if you are thinking too much about when you might ovulate, and worrying about whether you will be able to dtd enough around that time, your body can actually get too anxious about ovulating, and release hormones through anxiety that actually STOP you ovulating that cycle. He said this is a very real phenomenon and it is seemingly the reason why many people fall pregnant when they stop trying.

So true, but easier said than done... I don't think I would *dare* to totally stop trying and just see what happens. It's what I'm supposed to have been doing this month and I am SO bad at it!!


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> By the way ladies, I love this thread. You are all so fabulous and supportive. I'm so happy to have found a bunch of intelligent, strong, funny and like minded people on here.:flower:

Yes, I totally agree. So glad I found this thread - nice to share with people who understand :flower:

[schoolteacher]...and it might just be because we're all over 35, but it's refreshing to find a bunch of people who can spell and use capital letters and full stops [/schoolteacher] :haha:


----------



## captainj1

Haha! I know what you mean. I must confess I am a total grammar snob...I have a load of pictures on my phone of examples of poor grammar and punctuation that I see when out and about. 


Ah the value of a 1980's comprehensive school education....! I spend my days at work reviewing files prepared by top graduates, many of whom had a private education, who still put random apostrophes in places where they are not required! Grr.....


----------



## dan-o

Well my grammar and punctuation is horrible at the moment, I'm still trying to get the hang of typing on this iPhone! :haha: (always been a blackberry person)

It also adds random words, very annoing but also pretty funny! :dohh:

Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm a bit of a grammar snob too although I do think I sometimes over-use commas (I wanted to put one in before 'although' - I think it was because my English teacher explained them as going in a sentence where you would naturally take a breath).

My iPhone keeps randomly changing 'so' to 'do'. I edit them if I notice them but it is quite annoying.


----------



## ChelliBelle

:blush: Gulp- think next time i'll use spell check lol.


Hinky- sorry to hear about the witch raising her head- hopefully next cycle she will stay in her cave where she belongs.

Captain- I think i have read this somewhere, about anxiety affecting TTC. when you think about it, it's a vicious circle. We want to get pregnant so much we stress ourselves out of the market.

and please don't apologise for being in a good financial position in your job! after all, that's all everyone does- strives to improve life for themselves :)

Star- I hope AF stays away- we could do with a BFP. It's hard not to let it get you down tho

Everything- Fab scan pic :happydance: my sister in law goes for her first next week.

I know I take the less stressful route, but it's really the best way for me as I hate when something (even something so important to me) takes over my whole life and stresses me out.
If my OH was at home all the time, then if i'm honest I think I would probably track everything- but with him away what would be the point. It would just cause me grief if I knew I was ovulating everytime he is away
The other thing, and if i'm honest the main thing is that when we spend time together- I want it to be about us spending time together and not just about dtd to get pregnant- does that make sence?

Doesnt mean I don't get frustrated at AF or the OH bleeding job lol


and i too love this thread- i joined because I liked how supported and funny you all were- In fact technically i shouldnt be here either- I'm TTC/NTNP my 1st! Tho i'm still 36 for a few months so i'm stopping here with that ticket alone! lol


(spell check done....and may have failed :winkwink: )


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

So absolutely nothing all day and just had another light pink wipe at bedtime!?!?

What on earth is going on :confused:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi ladies, I need to join your group!

I am a 37 year old mommy to a 16 month girl who is the light of my life. I have been trying in vain since November to give her a sister or brother. It took me eight months to conceive dd, and I had hoped that it wouldn't take so long to conceive #2.

When I was TTC the first time around, I never understood how frustrating secondary fertility can be, but unfortunately now I completely understand. I feel hopeless yet grateful at the same time.

Anyway, I look forward to catching up on your stories and to BFP reports


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Cali, welcome on board :wave:

When I was TTC my 1st, I used to read posts by women who already had one or more children and I used to think they couldn't possibly be as 'desperate' as I was because they already had a child. Zoom forward to TTC #2 and, as grateful as I was that I had my DS, I still felt as strongly as I did the first time around. If anything it was as if it became more important because I was also TTC a sibling for my DS. 

I hope you get that BFP soon and look forward to chatting to you during your journey x



starlight2801 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So absolutely nothing all day and just had another light pink wipe at bedtime!?!?
> 
> What on earth is going on :confused:

Starlight I just noticed in your earlier post you said you were confused by two different types of bleed you've had (streak and then pink). My IB at 6dpo was a streak in mucous - after I flushed the paper, I was annoyed with myself for disposing of it because I wanted to check whether it definitely looked like CM again, and I managed to convince myself that it may have not even come from 'that orifice'!! :blush: There was nothing else at all; no pink or anything that day. Then at 9dpo I had pink when I wiped. It lasted pretty much all day. When I got my BFP I wondered if it had been twins because I'd heard of people having 2 IBs but usually the 2nd bleed would be brown (old) blood. Mine was definitely streak followed by pink. 

Sorry for the essay haha, but anyway, for that reason I am still thinking you are having IB :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi CaliDreaming and welcome to the group :flower:

I agree with what Everything said about TTC #2. I didn't think it could possibly be as tough as the first, when you don't have a child at all, but boy was I wrong about that. My DD loves other children so much and I want another child for her to grow up with as well as for myself and my DH. 

Anyway I look forward to sharing with you and hope your wait for a BFP is nearing its end x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks everything, that makes me feel better.

I had 2x IB with Maia (that were actually both like the pink wipe I've had the past two days) and either 2 or 3 days apart. I can't remember exactly and I noticed them at the same time of day too but it was morning rather than evening.

I was excited then as I had a feeling it was IB and I didn't think twice about it happening twice. 

I'll sure feel more positive if I don't get anymore tonight though. I think despite what I said I wouldn't do now I've really got my hopes up. Yikes! x

Also :lol: at the spelling/grammar conversation. The only thing I have to add is I hate the way my iPhone changes 'so' to 'do' too. If I wanted to type 'do' I would damn it!

Edited to add; I've just had a brown wipe now and my positivity is dashed. I have a strong feeling either AF is on her way really early or worse still maybe I did conceive and it's another loss before its even really begun :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Hi Cali, welcome aboard hun :hi:

Starlight, you are gonna have to crack open those tests soon! When is AF due?


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> Hi Cali, welcome aboard hun :hi:
> 
> Starlight, you are gonna have to crack open those tests soon! When is AF due?

Not until Thur dan-o. If this is AF I've never had a cycle this short before :nope:


----------



## dan-o

Hopefully it's not AF then! I've never had implantation bleeding until after AF was due, so I don't know what it's like, but what you describe does sound promising! Fingers crossed!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I have been feeling particularly low the last few days. All of the months with nothing but BFNs to show for them is really starting to get to me. I've started acupuncture, and that hasn't worked yet. Even though I think it is helping and I've just been doing it for a short time, it all just makes me feel like I'm doing everything I can possibly do but nothing's happening.

Starlight, I really hope that is an IB and not AF! If not, I also wonder if it's more like an "implantation failure" than just a run of the mill BFN. I've also had cycles where I was sure I was pregnant, but then got a BFN. However, those types of cycles only seem to happen when I'm TTC, so I think the egg must have gotten fertilized at least to cause those differences.


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies, I guess I'll just have to keep my chin up and see what happens heh? 

Cali implantation failure crossed my mind too.

On a lighter note Maia was on my knee while I was reading your posts and she got really excited with your siggy picture of Sid dan-o :)


----------



## starlight2801

Well spotting seemed to tail off early afternoon today so starting to feel a little bit hopeful it was IB again. 

My boobies hurt like hell now too!

I'll just have to see what the week brings as if it was IB there's no point in trying to test before my AF due date as it would be a BFN until 5 days after right? x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> Well spotting seemed to tail off early afternoon today so starting to feel a little bit hopeful it was IB again.
> 
> My boobies hurt like hell now too!
> 
> I'll just have to see what the week brings as if it was IB there's no point in trying to test before my AF due date as it would be a BFN until 5 days after right? x

Yes they say 4 or 5 days. I tested 5 days after my first IB and the positive was fairly dark, I'm sure I'd have seen it at least 1 day earlier as well (I didn't realise the CB Plus tests fade to nothing so by the time I'd had a little celebration with hubby and then took a pic of it, the line wasn't so dark so the photo I posted in this thread didn't reflect how dark the line had been).

By the way, someone posted a little earlier in the 1st tri forum who had the same 3 types of bleed (streak followed by pink followed by brown) and she got a BFP :thumbup: 

Do you have any cheapo tests Starlight? I'm sure you bought some? *cough, test on Weds morning, cough!* :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Everything, I might have a little peep in first tri at that :thumbup:

It's true, I have cheapie tests. Maybe will test Thursday, lol x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Oh Star- this sounds all positive!! :happydance: Oh ive got my fingers and toes crossed hun :hugs: Thursday sounds agggggeeees away tho!


----------



## Rowan75

hi ladies am back in the over 35 section - 37 and have gorge dd n early 6 months - ntnp at mo but going to ttc aug and sept then back to ntnp - was a ltttc-er and dont want pressure again :) my cycles ae mad again - have pcos - oestrogen dominanat at the mo with v short LP (6 days) 

good luck to everyone x


----------



## dan-o

Hi rowan, welcome! 

I was also a LTTTC-er first time round so we started right away too :flower: 

My cycles aren't too bad, just a bit short, clomid helps. How about you?

Hope your stay In TTC is a short one this time round! X


----------



## starlight2801

Welcome Rowan :flower:

I wish you every luck in NTNP. So much less stressful than TTC.

Fingers crossed for a speedy BFP for you this time around and look forward to sharing with you.

:dust:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Rowan, welcome! Good to see another 37 year old like me, I was beginning to feel outnumbered by these young whippersnapper 36 year olds! :haha:

I wish I could have NTNP. Once we decided we wanted another baby, I became really obsessive about it, no way I could have taken the relaxed approach! I've heard great things about it though in terms of success, good luck to you x


----------



## captainj1

Hi Cali nice to meet you virtually! Great to have you on board in this lovely thread.

Same to you Rowan, I was born in 75 so will be joining you in the 37 club in a few weeks.

Starlight, sounds promising on the IB front, got my fingers crossed for you hon.x

So AF came in full for me yesterday so i went for my blood tests this morning, should get the results next week hopefully. Will be good to have a bit more info about what is going on with these short cycles. This one was 25 days so not too bad and certainly better than the 20 day one I had last time! 

Blood clinic was fun....I arrived at 8.40am, after dropping DS at nursery, the clinic opened at 8.30am. Took a ticket...number 38!!!!! THIRTY EIGHT!!!! 37 OAPs in the queue in front of me, all going ON and ON and ON about how Bob Diamond should just resign and have done with it. OH MY ACTUAL GOD. At one point I almost decided to give my sample by slitting my wrists. At one point I yawned (a genuine yawn, with my hand over my mouth) and got tutted at by a man wearing a dannimac. I eventually got bloods taken at 10.15.


----------



## starlight2801

Yikes Captain that sounds like a proper nightmare :wacko:

I really hope the results give you some useful information that will help bring you closer to your BFP and then it will have all been worthwhile.

Well my AF hasn't made an appearence and I'm still spotting free (touch wood) so hopefully, hopefully, hopefully, hopefully... x


----------



## EverythingXd

Most of those pensioners must have been queuing before the place even opened! :wacko: 

Let us know when you get the results. Do you need to get a second lot of bloods taken later in your cycle, or is that all the testing for now?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I am going to be 38 in September. Please don't tell me I'm the oldest one in this thread, lol.


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks everyone :flower:

dan-o clomid was great for my cycles - perfect - messed my eyes up permenantly tho - so I think if my cycles are still bonkers Id ask my dr for the other one which I cant remember the name of :dohh::dohh: 

looks like af is on her way at 8DPO - ff not sure Ive ovd now! 

oo martha awake..be back


----------



## starlight2801

Everything I've never thought of myself as a 'young whippersnapper' at 36 before... but I love that! I've still got 6 months of being 36 so I'm going to enjoy walking round feeling young today :lol:

Rowan I'm sorry AF is here and so soon too :hugs: Just one thing, is it definitely AF and not IB at 8dpo? x


----------



## Rowan75

HI again - M asleep in her pushchair from walking home from playgroup :) dh and i chatted last night and were going to ttc in oct and Nov now instead then back to ntnp then probs full on ttc next year 

EverythingX - Im not sure I wont get obsessed again lol! trying to keep bd fun tho so we'll see! 

starlight - ah Im going on my temp which is my coverline temp (if Ive ov'd) at 36.75 - I usually get bfp when consistently over 37 - you never know tho 

37 felt a big thing for me - 36 i could say i was mid 30s but now i cant lol! daft isnt it :) dh is 31 

Captain what a mare at the clinic - fingers crossed you'll get some info - may go down that route myself if I keep getting short cycles 

Ive had 4 hot flushes in the last 2 months - yikes! v familiar feeling from when I used to have clomid - hope its not a bad sign! Am tempted to get fsh levels checked bbut will wait a few more months and see I think


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi Cali and Rowan, lovely to meet some more ladies on this journey. Look forward to hearing all your ttc / ntnp news soon :thumbup:

Starlight, I can barely dare to say anything as it's all sounding terribly hopeful and I know how hard it is not to get excited but am just giving you a tiny little :happydance: and sending loads of luck for whenever you decide to test xxx

Captain, I did enjoy reading about your blood test, haha! It will all be worth it for those answers that you need.

AFM I've been doing full time at work to cover my jobshare, so been a busy week. Funnily enough, I've not even looked, counted, turned on my cbfm since AF came along so I couldn't tell you which cd I'm on. A first since ttc this time around, so maybe I am chilling out a bit! Had a big chat with OH at the weekend - he is very much for us being pro-active and going to GP sooner rather than later and getting some answers. He's got time off in Aug during my school hols so we'll go together then. That's quite scary for me as I think deep down I'm quite scared that they'll confirm there is some kind of problem. But I guess he's right, that we need to know one way or another.

So, I only turned 35 in February... am I our youngest member? I am never youngest in anything!! :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Ah I see Rowan. Well you're not out until the witch arrives so fingers crossed, there's still a chance. Bodies do weird stuff sometimes.

When do you get your hot flashes? A friend of mine always gets them in her LP (after she's O'd) and has been told they can be a normal part of our cycles in our 30's. Could it be the same for you? 

Hi Hinky :) Glad you've found some distraction and have managed to chill out a bit. I admire anyone that can chill out on this here rollercoaster.
I think it's great that your DH is on board with getting some answers sooner rather than later too, although I wonder if your new chilled out approach might bring you luck this cycle. Fingers crossed it will.

Well AF due tomorrow but seriously hoping she doesn't show. I haven't decided when to test yet but definitely not tomorrow. Perhaps Friday but more likely Saturday if she hasn't arrived by then. Even to me it all seems so positive but I'm still so scared of being let down x

Edited to add how old is Chelle? I may be wrong but have a feeling she is a mere 34?


----------



## ChelliBelle

Rowan, cali welcome :wave: they are a lovely bunch in here :)

Captain- you made me proper chuckle when i read about your blood tests.... could have been worse, you could have sat next to someone sharing their ailments with you lol or asking you what you thought was wrong with them in a game of show and tell!!!!!
But glad youve had them done- a step closer to having all the info you need.

Star- this really does sound positive news hun- have you no symptoms of AF? I can get them 7 days before sometimes- well pre MC anyway, we will see if it changes.
Oh its all quite exciting and nerve racking <~~~ what is this word i mean, i dont think this is right lol anyway i'm doing a little dance in hope for you :)

everything, hinky & Dan-0 :wave: hate to come through and not say hello to everyone....

and alas Star i wish i was 34 lol....turn 37 in a few months, so i'm not the youngest (tho in my head i'm still a flighty girl lol)

I'm having a usual dull week, CD16, nothing to report although i do think i OV'd on CD13, complete guess as you know but some signs where there with the CM....since he is away Id say there was no hope and bob hope lol....

.....reads through and chuckles at all the abv/lingo i'm using now....i almost sound like i know what i'm talking about lol.


----------



## starlight2801

Ha ha where did I get 34 from Chelle? Is anyone on here 34?

If not it looks like perhaps you are the youngster of the group Hinky :flower:

Lol Chelle you are getting to grips with the lingo now :thumbup:

As for AF signs I have hurty boobies and that has happened with both of my BFP's so far and happens about a week before AF arrives in non BFP cycles (with the notable exception of my last one, which weirded me out). Crunch time will be when I wake up in the morning. If they've stopped hurting I can expect AF by lunchtime but if not its an encouraging sign. 

I've had the odd crampy moment but overall I don't feel like AF is about to appear, although she's caught me out before. Fingers and toes crossed that she won't catch me out this time and I'm heading for a BFP at the weekend x


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha Starlight you're giving me a de ja vous moment... I say if you wake up with achy boobs you should test right away (I know you won't though!!). I may as well give it a shot with:

:test: :test: :test:

Lol. Ok I'm done nagging :rofl: It all sounds so positive, but I do understand why you prefer to leave testing until after your AF is due, and I am very jealous of your willpower :thumbup:

Rowan - wow, I didn't know Clomid could affect eyesight :nope: The things we women go through in the plight to bear a child :hugs: 

I think I will claim to be mid-thirties even when I'm 38 :haha: And that's only if people _know_ I'm over 35... if people ask my age I usually knock 10 years off just to see if I can get away with it :thumbup:

Hinky, it does indeed look like you're the youngest whippersnapper of us all! :happydance: And I'm the oldest 'whippersnapper'... it's a shame my whippersnapper has to go in inverted commas!! :wacko:

Hi Chelli :wave: Good luck for your 2WW hun, and best jiggy jiggy for a good few more days yet since you don't seem certain about if/when you Ov'd :winkwink:


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks for the welcome everyone :) 

oo starlight fingers crossed! thats really interesting re flushes...it is usually in LP - phew!! 

EverythingXd congratulations! :flower: Im also an avid tester - must buy another pack of internet cheapies mine have actually passed their expiry date :)

hinky good to have a good chat and work out where you both are with ttc - worth checking out and you never know what may happen in the meantime 

afm - I think im having a normal cycle! last cycle was ok too - 12 day LP but its better than 6 days...up to 10 days now - af pains for the last week tho - some months I get them all through the cycle - oo if my LP can keep lengthening for when we properly ttc (cushion under bum legs up for 30 mins) then that will be fab! 

its pretty rare for clomid to cause damage - something like 0.5% of women - lucky me :haha::dohh: its not too bad now I just see snow / rain all the time and in certain lights everything has blurry edges and a trail and im v sensitive to light - a lot better than it was :) - when its sunny the snow/rain turns into like a glitter which is pretty! :flower:

fingers crossed today starlight 

chellibelle - oh its mad how it becomes normal language :)


----------



## hinkybinky

Wow Rowan, that's pretty scary stuff about your eyesight. Is that permanent damage then? I guess we end up doing anything we can to get our bubba. Glad to hear your LP is getting towards normal at the moment. 

:haha: at the cushion under the bum legs up in the air thing - how elegant we are!! All these things we do, and it's so frustrating how ntnp seems to be the sure-fire thing that everyone recommends. So unfair.

Also, Martha - what a lovely name :)

Cali - I would be interested to hear more about acupuncture, do you feel it's making a difference? Have heard a lot of good things about it. Might be the next thing on my list, will have to start saving up!

Chelle - how frustrating that your OH is still away (although lol at Everything suggesting you carry on jiggy jiggy :haha:) but hopefully AF will come round quick and give you a clean slate asap. I guess after your mc cycle you might not be quite back to normal anyway with your cycles. Fingers crossed for the next one then x

Everything, I think we are all there or thereabouts with being young whippersnappers :winkwink: in spirit anyway. I remember my mum saying to me that she always thought she'd be grown up in her thirties, then waiting for it to happen, and waiting all through her forties, fifties... and still waiting. I was talking to a friend the other day who is a mum as well, and we were saying the same - some people are just made to be young whippersnappers forever!!

So, who's symptom spotting this week then? Dan-o? I'm losing track. Fingers crossed anyway!! :flower:


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> As for AF signs I have hurty boobies and that has happened with both of my BFP's so far and happens about a week before AF arrives in non BFP cycles (with the notable exception of my last one, which weirded me out). Crunch time will be when I wake up in the morning. If they've stopped hurting I can expect AF by lunchtime but if not its an encouraging sign.
> 
> I've had the odd crampy moment but overall I don't feel like AF is about to appear, although she's caught me out before. Fingers and toes crossed that she won't catch me out this time and I'm heading for a BFP at the weekend x

Keeping everything tightly corssed for you xxx

Edit: and crossed as well, stupid fingers!


----------



## EverythingXd

hinkybinky said:


> Chelle - how frustrating that your OH is still away (although lol at Everything suggesting you carry on jiggy jiggy :haha:) but hopefully AF will come round quick and give you a clean slate asap. I guess after your mc cycle you might not be quite back to normal anyway with your cycles. Fingers crossed for the next one then x

Haha, oops I had a bimbo moment!! :haha::blush: I guess your OH being away kind of puts a stop on the whole jiggy jiggy idea! Unless, I don't suppose phone sex counts?! :haha: Sorry! :blush:

I had my NT test (Downs Syndrome) results back today - less than 1 in 10,000 chance again :thumbup: I'm surprised I got the lowest risk, given my age because I thought age was taken into account x


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hey ladies. AF was due to show up for me yesterday, but she's still not here and there's no sign of her this morning. I had been feeling very emotional and some mild cramps, so I was certain she was coming, but when I woke up yesterday morning there was nothing but creamy CM. I am also feeling nauseous. I'm on CD 32 and I've never gone past CD 31 without being preggo.

I know it's time for me to test, but I just don't want to get my hopes up. I've had my hopes dashed so many times over the past few months and I was determined that this cycle I would not test early and not waste a HPT. Sooooo many times I've tested only just to get AF an hour later. I'm trying to hold out until Sunday because I have a family get together on Saturday, and I don't want to be in a bad mood for that in case I get a BFN.

Starlight, hope AF does not show for you!!! Good luck!! This is so exciting. 


Hinky, thanks for the warm welcome! That is so good your OH is fully supportive of the TTC effort. That really makes a huge difference. And yes, you do seem to be the baby of the group. I was your age when I conceived dd#1.

The acu I think is working wonders. When I first started TTC #2, my periods had gotten to be very scanty and lasted only one day with clots. I think I had thin lining. I also had been getting some pretty bad PMS symptoms that I would always mistake for pregnancy. After just a few sessions, my period went back to normal length with decent flow and very little PMS. Acu is also very relaxing. I feel like I'm making progress rather than just shooting in the dark.

Thanks Chellibelle for the welcome. LOL, on the lingo. Yeah, I feel like know something too with all of the lingo. I remember how confusing it all was when I first started TTC.


Everything X'ed, I think I may be older than you. I turn 38 in September. I hope I'm wrong thought because this is one honor I'd rather not have! Although seeing as though you've got your BFP already, maybe there is some sort of "oldest first" rule going on in this thread, lol. 


Rowan, on the hot flashes, I have never gotten one during the day time, but I have gotten night sweats on occasion, and only during my LP. It hasn't happened to me since I started acupuncture.


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations on your test results Everything, such wonderful news :happydance:

Wow Cali, how exciting! My AF hasn't arrived as yet and she doesn't normally turn up this late in the day, it would be pretty unusual. I'm frightened to break out the tests for very similar reasons to you. I know people think I'm crazy delaying testing but like you I hate that crushing feeling that comes with a BFN. I will test at some point in the next few days but haven't decided when yet. 

Wouldn't it be great if we get BFP's together :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well started to spot just minutes after I posted last, so it looks like no BFP for me this cycle. At least I didn't waste a pregnancy test this time around. I guess I O'ed a day later than usual this time.

I'm glad you're still in it though Starlight! I'll have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## starlight2801

CaliDreaming said:


> Well started to spot just minutes after I posted last, so it looks like no BFP for me this cycle. At least I didn't waste a pregnancy test this time around. I guess I O'ed a day later than usual this time.
> 
> I'm glad you're still in it though Starlight! I'll have to live vicariously through you.

Aw sorry to hear that hun :hugs: 

As you say it's good you didn't waste a test at least x


----------



## Rowan75

Everything - great news re your result - I didnt have nt testing with Martha but may think about it next time as Id want to be prepared and do research and visit local groups etc if we were likely to have a baby with downs 

calidreaming sorry youre out hon x

starlight fingers crossed! 

im on 11dpo yey - no way im bfp like - ewcm and spotting yest - ladies with regular cycles amaze me :) i can have a 40 day cycle then next cycle 18 days lol - its like pg ladies who can walk - its amazing lol! 

Im going to buy some more ic tests 

I had acupuncture a couple of years ago it just made me hyper!


----------



## starlight2801

Rowan75 its like pg ladies who can walk - its amazing lol! [/QUOTE said:

> :rofl: that's so funny Rowan!
> 
> Seriously though it must be really frustrating for you TTC with irregular cycles. Hell it's frustrating enough with regular ones. Respect to you :flower:
> 
> Oh, and definitely sounds like time to get some IC's lady :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Good morning ladies :happydance:

I bet you can guess what I'm :happydance: about.

I tested this morning using a Superdrug early test and got a beautiful, clear as day :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I am hoping and praying that I have a healthy, sticky bean in there this time. At the moment I feel really positive as I had an IB so similar to when I was expecting Maia (well, one of the 3 types) and I'm thinking s/he must be well bedded in there! 

I'm sure the anxiety will set in soon enough (I think it does in first tri even when you haven't had a recent MC) but right now i'm just :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## dan-o

Awww massive congratulations starlight!!!! :yipee:


----------



## hinkybinky

Woo hoo!! So excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am sure it will be a sticky bean for you this time :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

:happydance::happydance:

woo hoo! congratulations! :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies :happydance:

I'll post back later as I'm off to take Maia to her first dance class now x


----------



## EverythingXd

:happydance::happydance: Yaaaay you tested Starlight!!! Congrats on your BFP, I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance:

I literally have everything crossed that this is a sticky bean for you, but try not to worry (lol, pot and kettle!) x x x


----------



## captainj1

Massive congratulations hon! Brilliant news. Try not to worry too much, all you can do is look after yourself. Xx


As for me I've got an appointment on Friday to discussy blood test results. I'm on cd7, and just moved to high on cbfm. I'm pretty convinced there is a problem though so not v hopeful this cycle. X


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Massive congratulations hon! Brilliant news. Try not to worry too much, all you can do is look after yourself. Xx
> 
> 
> As for me I've got an appointment on Friday to discussy blood test results. I'm on cd7, still low on cbfm. I'm pretty convinced there is a problem though so not v hopeful this cycle. X

Just wondering what is making you so convinced there is a problem... is it because of your cycle pattern and the spotting, or something else?

Hope you get some answers on Friday, and in the meantime it won't hurt to keep up with the bd practice! 

I've run out of sticks and decided to have a month off from the cbfm. Not sure when to count cd1 as I had those days of spotting before AF, but I suppose if I counted it from proper flow I'd be cd7 too. Am getting small traces of ewcm already, which is highly unusual - maybe it'll be a short cycle this time :shrug: I'm not expecting anything this month and going to try not to anticipate or guess ovulation and just bd when we want to. Maybe a month off will do us good!


----------



## starlight2801

Captain I really hope you get some answers on Friday. I agree with Hinky though, it won't hurt to keep up the practice ;) 

Hinky fingers crossed for you this month. I've heard of lots of people catching on when they take their foot off the gas and least expect it. Hoping it will be the same for you x


----------



## captainj1

Thanks girls. I just feel as though something's up with my hormones, my longest cycle this year has been 25 days and the shortest 20 and I get spotting for up to a week beforehand so it isn't as if I have many blood-free days...and the doctor agreed it didnt sound too good.


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Thanks girls. I just feel as though something's up with my hormones, my longest cycle this year has been 25 days and the shortest 20 and I get spotting for up to a week beforehand so it isn't as if I have many blood-free days...and the doctor agreed it didnt sound too good.

Even the fact that you don't have many blood free days is enough to really get you down :hugs:

I really hope you get not only some answers but some solutions on Friday x


----------



## TTCinTexas

starlight2801 said:


> Good morning ladies :happydance:
> 
> I bet you can guess what I'm :happydance: about.
> 
> I tested this morning using a Superdrug early test and got a beautiful, clear as day :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I am hoping and praying that I have a healthy, sticky bean in there this time. At the moment I feel really positive as I had an IB so similar to when I was expecting Maia (well, one of the 3 types) and I'm thinking s/he must be well bedded in there!
> 
> I'm sure the anxiety will set in soon enough (I think it does in first tri even when you haven't had a recent MC) but right now i'm just :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: x

Congrats!!! Very Happy for you!!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Thank you TTCinTexas and welcome to the thread :flower:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Just nipped on quick as i'm on a busy weekend ladies.

But..... STAR :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so so over the moon for you hun :)))) this is brill news!

Captain- I hope all your fears are unfounded hun :hugs: and hopefully you'll get some answers on Fri x

Hinky- fingers crossed for you this month too :) Hopefully the relaxed approach will work for you this month

CD19 and i'm getting a lower abdominal heavy feeling, like AF is on the way?? but not cramping or anything? Hmmmm. I know its not IB or anything as he's been away. Very early cycle this month if it is, unless the witch is just beating me a couple of weeks early :shrug:
( *yes everythingx i was wondering what lengths you were wanting me to go to get pregnant when i saw your earlier post!!) lol*


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Chelli :cloud9:

I hope you're enjoying your busy weekend. It's a bit of a mystery about your pre AF feeling, especially with DH being away.

I hope it's just one of those things and it will pass. Really hope you're not going to get strange cycles too :wacko: x


----------



## yoyojojo

well done to recent + results I am so jealous which of course doesn't help anything. 
Its been a year since my miscarriage My cycles are regular, my blood tests are normal, There is nothing wrong with me. It seems everyone is pregnant around me. I'm fighting the feelings of sadness, which are so overwhelming i cry at least every other day. I've started to avoid people i know are pregnant - in fact i've started to avoid going out
The logical person in me says I have a lovely life, ok job, beautiful daughter, loving husband be happy. 
The crazy stupid person in me says I must get pregnant, i must have another child, i will not be happy unless i have another baby. 
- I look at what i've written a very self centred selfish paragraph & then feel guilty, i have a child & I know people going through IVF desperate for their first, i also know people with 2 kids & it looks hard work.
The doctor said there is nothing they can do for me

AGGGGHHH

AF is on her way which is why to day is particularly bad, next week will be better - i just needed to vent


----------



## captainj1

Hi Texas, and welcome!

Same to you yoyojojo and sorry you are feeling so down. :hugs:
I'm feeling similar to be honest, but like you say it doesn't do to be jealous of others, I describe it as envy rather than jealousy, jealousy means you want what they have and for them not to have it, envy means you want the same as what they have. Anyway I'm really sorry to hear about your TTC struggles and I can empathise although I havent been trying as long as you for #2. I'm waiting for blood test results but I have been having short cycles and I don't ovulate every cycle. It took a while to conceive DS.

I have had a great day with my DS, he is amazing! We went to a party for my brother's girlfriend's birthday, my niece was there and DS loved following her around. He can say so many words now, his current favourites are 'no ' and 'daddy'. He likes to play hide and seek but basically this involves him flattening himself to the floor wherever he is (this is him hiding, usually in the middle of the lounge carpet), me or DH lying next to him, and DH or me wandering around the house saying 'where's Joey?, is he in the kitchen?' or 'is he in the cupboard?' to which DS says 'naaaa' each time in a really high pitched voice, thus making himself even more obvious. It is hilarious and so so cute. 

So now you guys know his name :thumbup:


----------



## hinkybinky

yoyojojo said:


> well done to recent + results I am so jealous which of course doesn't help anything.
> Its been a year since my miscarriage My cycles are regular, my blood tests are normal, There is nothing wrong with me. It seems everyone is pregnant around me. I'm fighting the feelings of sadness, which are so overwhelming i cry at least every other day. I've started to avoid people i know are pregnant - in fact i've started to avoid going out
> The logical person in me says I have a lovely life, ok job, beautiful daughter, loving husband be happy.
> The crazy stupid person in me says I must get pregnant, i must have another child, i will not be happy unless i have another baby.
> - I look at what i've written a very self centred selfish paragraph & then feel guilty, i have a child & I know people going through IVF desperate for their first, i also know people with 2 kids & it looks hard work.
> The doctor said there is nothing they can do for me
> 
> AGGGGHHH
> 
> AF is on her way which is why to day is particularly bad, next week will be better - i just needed to vent

:hugs: nobody will judge you here!

We all have these days, I think. When you already have a child there is that thought that "I should just be grateful" but it's hard when you are desperate for another.

Hope you feel a bit better today xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Hi Texas, and welcome!
> 
> Same to you yoyojojo and sorry you are feeling so down. :hugs:
> I'm feeling similar to be honest, but like you say it doesn't do to be jealous of others, I describe it as envy rather than jealousy, jealousy means you want what they have and for them not to have it, envy means you want the same as what they have. Anyway I'm really sorry to hear about your TTC struggles and I can empathise although I havent been trying as long as you for #2. I'm waiting for blood test results but I have been having short cycles and I don't ovulate every cycle. It took a while to conceive DS.
> 
> I have had a great day with my DS, he is amazing! We went to a party for my brother's girlfriend's birthday, my niece was there and DS loved following her around. He can say so many words now, his current favourites are 'no ' and 'daddy'. He likes to play hide and seek but basically this involves him flattening himself to the floor wherever he is (this is him hiding, usually in the middle of the lounge carpet), me or DH lying next to him, and DH or me wandering around the house saying 'where's Joey?, is he in the kitchen?' or 'is he in the cupboard?' to which DS says 'naaaa' each time in a really high pitched voice, thus making himself even more obvious. It is hilarious and so so cute.
> 
> So now you guys know his name :thumbup:

Haha, we used to play that game too, except that Stanley liked to 'hide' under a blanket while we looked for him. He also did the giveaway "noooo" :haha:

I am loving him at this age :cloud9:


----------



## starlight2801

Welcome yoyojojo, I'm sorry you're feeling down :hugs: 
This is a lovely supportive thread and I hope you find it's somewhere you can come and vent when you need too.

Captain and Hinky I agree totally, I love this age. My LO does something to make me laugh every day :cloud9: she likes hiding too. We have an airer set up in our bedroom to dry clothes and she hides behind that and jumps out on us. It takes lots of imagination on our part to pretend we don't know where she is though as she's sooo noisy :lol:


----------



## dan-o

Yoyo, I'm feeling exactly the same hun, it's very frustrating and I'm just about ready to spit the dummy out regarding TTC! When my next af arrives, in about 10 days, I'm going to take a couple of months off TTC (without preventing) then go back to my fertility specialist after the summer. Not sure what they can do for me now, but at least I can get my baseline scan and bloods repeated, then any surgery for fibroids etc out of the way. I also hope to try a few more cycles of clomid to boost, if my FSH isn't too high. X


----------



## yoyojojo

thank you :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Starlight!!! What wonderful news!!! :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

I'm having a crampy afternoon today and I'm in utter panic mode. I know some degree of cramping is normal but I can't help constantly heading for the bathroom to check I haven't started bleeding :-(

I know that panicking won't change anything but suddenly finding it so hard to relax. I knew this would happen at some point...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Maybe you could drink lots of water to help with the cramping. I remember I conceived dd when it was blazing hot outside, and had lots of cramping due to dehydration.

Anyway, I hope you can find a way to calm your nerves and enjoy your pregnancy. I spent my first pregnancy consumed with worry, so I hope I will be more relaxed when #2 finally decides to come along.


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.
> 
> I'm having a crampy afternoon today and I'm in utter panic mode. I know some degree of cramping is normal but I can't help constantly heading for the bathroom to check I haven't started bleeding :-(
> 
> I know that panicking won't change anything but suddenly finding it so hard to relax. I knew this would happen at some point...

:hugs::hugs: it's totally normal to panic, I think, especially after a loss. It is probably your bubba implanting more deeply and getting even more comfy :) Hope you are ok x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm ok thank you, nothing bad came of it :)

It's interesting that dehydration can cause cramping Cali. I'm drinking the same amount I normally do (which often isn't enough, to be honest. I tend to be so busy I forget to drink :blush:) but these last couple of nights I've woken up several times feeling parched with a really dry mouth. Maybe because I'm peeing more or something?

I'll make an effort to drink more and see if it helps x


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm _still_ getting cramping some days Starlight, it's so disconcerting isn't it? I don't think I drink enough either. Some days I remember. 

I was waking up every single night needing the loo and then feeling so sick with hunger that I had to get a big glass of milk. Now I've not had my nightly milk feast for several days I think I need to make sure I drink that extra milk during the day. I've also run out of pineapple juice, which is pretty much the only vitamin C I get other than my pregnancy supplements :dohh:

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: yoyojojo - I hope you're feeling a bit brighter now. I used to get the start-of-AF blues as well, with major tears in front of complete strangers once over TTC, I was convinced I was infertile. It's so horrible getting BFNs and must be especially hard when you've had tests say there's nothing wrong. I guess you've been trying lots of different things? (CBFM, pre-seed, etc). The month I conceived, I held off DTD until I got my +OPK whereas other months we'd been going at it like rabbits, or every other day. I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

I hope all you other ladies are ok and look forward to some updates x x


----------



## Rowan75

bless you starlight pal is hard - hugs - sure all is well tho - water dwfo helps everything when pg i think! 

i must be odd as i love CD1 as its a new start! i spose temping helps at times as i know af is on her way before she comes - good job with bonkers cycles lol


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> i must be odd as i love CD1 as its a new start! i spose temping helps at times as i know af is on her way before she comes - good job with bonkers cycles lol

I think that's the thing - if you know you're out then CD1 is a fresh start and you can't wait for it to come. If you have some promising signs and feel like you might be 'in' then it can come as a crushing blow. 

I'd like to start temping again - I did when I conceived DS but nowadays I don't think it'd be consistent enough. My wake-up time is all over the place depending if DS decides to wake at 4:30 or 7am! Not sure if that would be any good or just stress me out more and add more variables to the confusing mix!


----------



## dan-o

I had loads of cramping with my successful pregnancy, from about 10dpo until 16 weeks! Sounds like a good sign to me! Try not to worry too much hun, I worried all through Sidney's pregnancy and looking back I wish I'd just relaxed an enjoyed it more xx


----------



## starlight2801

dan-o said:


> I had loads of cramping with my successful pregnancy, from about 10dpo until 16 weeks! Sounds like a good sign to me! Try not to worry too much hun, I worried all through Sidney's pregnancy and looking back I wish I'd just relaxed an enjoyed it more xx

Thanks dan-o :flower:

I certainly panicked my way through first tri with Maia and promised myself that with future pregnancies I would relax and enjoy them - even first tri.

Definitely finding that easier said than done but today I'm making an effort to be more chilled.

Im off work today as I have a new washing machine being delivered at some point so DD is off to nursery and I'm going to relax and read :)


----------



## Rowan75

oo relaxing a reading sounds great :) Im just getting into reading again - my eyes were too bad before but theyre gradually getting better and as Martha wont sleep unless on me (or in pushchair or car seat if i drive round a bit but even thats not guaranteed) during the day Ive started reading so i can class it as me time rather than sit there thinking argh this is lovely but i cuold be getting so much done :) just read the snow child and it was fab! 

first tri is such a worry but Im hoping if I can get pg again sucessfully that I can relax a bit more and think well things either work out or they dont - lmao I suspect Ill be a nervous wreck tho in reality! 

hinkybinky i must say mine probs arent as accurate as they used to be - im up and down like a yoyo sometimes before i take my temp and get up at 6.30


----------



## CaliDreaming

Rowan75 said:


> i must be odd as i love CD1 as its a new start! i spose temping helps at times as i know af is on her way before she comes - good job with bonkers cycles lol

That's a good way to look at it. I always complain about AF, but then I remember that some women with long cycles are desperate to see AF. I usually start feeling hopeful around CD3. 

This cycle, for some reason I have gotten weary of trying. I am not looking forward to O'ing next week. I feel like I'm being set up to fail again instead of being hopeful.


----------



## Rowan75

hugs hon you never know this may be the cycle - maybe ntnp this cycle or would you just be kidding yourself? x


----------



## Bluebrrymfn

Hi! I was 18 when I had my daughter, who will be 18 this Nov. I am now 35 and TTC #2. In my TWW, 9dpo. DYING, hate the waiting game. Have some symptoms, felt pretty good starting this month, but now not sure how it is going to go. Need some buddies to go through this with. Will ovulate again on the 29th, since I have a really short cycle, avg of 25 days.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Bluebrrymfn said:


> Hi! I was 18 when I had my daughter, who will be 18 this Nov. I am now 35 and TTC #2. In my TWW, 9dpo. DYING, hate the waiting game. Have some symptoms, felt pretty good starting this month, but now not sure how it is going to go. Need some buddies to go through this with. Will ovulate again on the 29th, since I have a really short cycle, avg of 25 days.

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya!! 

Are you trying naturally or did you have IUI/IVF?


----------



## Rowan75

hi bluebrry - fingers crossed for you x

ttc in texas - not long til your iui x


----------



## dan-o

I got bored and poas this morning, so pointless! Why do I do it to myself? Lol! :haha:
It was bfn, obviously!

I'm going to try ntnp for a couple of cycles before going back to my FS. Not sure how well I can ignore my fertile signs though, they are usually so obvious! We will see!


----------



## captainj1

:hugs:Dan-o, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it was just because you tested too early.

So I went to the dr just now to discuss my blood test results and they are showing high lh and fsh so basically my fertility is declining, I'm probably not ovulating regularly and certainly not every month. 

Nhs wouldn't do anything until we've been trying 12 months (which would be December) and even then it would be clomid only (not eligible for ivf because we already have DS) so dr has referred us to private clinic for hopefully clomid and then ivf if necessary after that. She said the cost of a consultation and clomid for a few months would be about £300 and then ivf is £3-5k per cycle.

So I'm going to make an appointment on Monday morning.

I feel a bit sad, DH couldn't come with me to get the results so I came out feeling like I needed a hug and there was no one to give me one. I feel a bit silly being sad, because if dr had said the bloods were normal I would have felt frustrated, and at least this way we have some action steps. I feel a bit like the guys on million pound drop who put £50k on one answer and £250k on another and then still look devastated when the £50k drops. 

Anyway I'm absolutely shattered with work and will have to be on the laptop til at least midnight tonight which I'm sure isn't helping my tearfulness, poor DH will come home to a right blubbing mess at this rate! Someone slap me please, I need to get a GRIP!:wacko:


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry it wasnt good news hun, but at least you can get cracking ASAP! Best to find these things out sooner rather than later. How high was it?
I have a feeling my FSH is high too, it was almost 10 in 2010, so I dread to think what it will be now. I guess I'll find out in a couple of months!


----------



## starlight2801

Aw Captain :hugs:

It's true that although the news isn't great at least you know the way forward and you have a plan now. If the bloods were normal you would have no choice but to carry on the same which was getting you down.

I hope that you get a quick success with clomid x

dan-o I hope you tested to early hun :hugs: x

Good luck bluebrrymfn x


----------



## Rowan75

:hugs: captain - glad you guys have a plan - probs take a few days for it all to sink in and then hopefully all action stations - good to know and not find out further down the line - hopefully because its private you wont wait long for an appointment

I have a feeling my fsh would be high too tbh - think Ill get my levels tested in jan - our dr was adamant we should wait a year to ttc bless him so I dont think would order tests before that 

keeping fingers crossed dan o x


----------



## TTCinTexas

Rowan75 said:


> hi bluebrry - fingers crossed for you x
> 
> ttc in texas - not long til your iui x

I know!!! And I'm so ready to get this done!! Talked to nurse yesterday and if ultrasound on Sunday is good, then IUI will be on Tuesday. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EverythingXd

TTCinTexas - I hope your US goes well on Sunday :thumbup:

:hugs: to you Captain, but at least now you can take some positive action. I wish I was there after you got your results to give you that hug you needed :hugs:

dan-o I hope the witch has stayed away for you. What dpo are you? 

I've just taken my first bump pic, 14 weeks today. I've posted it in the 2nd tri bumps thread if any of you would like to see x


----------



## dan-o

I'm only 8dpo (slap me for testing already please lol) 
Mind you, AF randomly came at 10dpo last month, so i may only have 2 days left anyway! 


Will have a look at your bumpy pic shortly, I love the bump galleries!


----------



## EverythingXd

Haha dan-o! I know I laugh at Starlight for waiting about 6 weeks after AF due before she tests, but 7dpo!! I would give you a virtual slap but instead I send you some virtual willpower! :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> TTCinTexas - I hope your US goes well on Sunday :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: to you Captain, but at least now you can take some positive action. I wish I was there after you got your results to give you that hug you needed :hugs:
> 
> dan-o I hope the witch has stayed away for you. What dpo are you?
> 
> I've just taken my first bump pic, 14 weeks today. I've posted it in the 2nd tri bumps thread if any of you would like to see x

Ooh I just had a peep, it's coming on nicely :thumbup: x


----------



## dan-o

I've just had a peek too, lovely bumpage starting there! Can't believe you are 14 weeks already, you'll be halfway along in another blink of an eye!! X


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies, how are you all.
It's been a mad time for me lately, busy at work and OH was home last week.

Captain- Big big :hugs: but least now you know what your up against and you can come out fighting!

Star- hows your bean doing? any symptoms or am I too soon? (have somewhat lost track of what day it is lol)

CD28 for me- witchy aint here yet but i can tell she is on her way- I feel like i could sleep for a week. Happy tho, 2nd cycle since the MC and it seems to be all back to normal- so that's something.

can i just say that I am SO SICK OF THE RAIN! went out in Manchester on Friday and it rained all bleeding night! ok moan over, but seriously, will we ever get sun??

Nothing else to report really, i'm currently in bed writing this (lazy) and i hope you are all doing well :) x


----------



## dan-o

It's been lovely here today, hubbys day off too so went for a walk along the coast :flower:

Af due for me any moment too, I'm 10 or 11 dpo today and my LP doesnt usually last any longer than 11 days. Not had my usual PMT and been cramping for days, which is odd, but I tested BFN this morning so it irrelevant anyway lol!

Glad things are getting back to normal chelli hun xx :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Bit quiet in here!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies :wave: 

Chelli sorry to hear AF is on its way, but it's great that your cycle is back to normal :thumbup: I'm with you on the rain but there is some sun coming! We're apparently getting a heat wave next week (or so I've heard). My phone app shows sunny and 22 degrees for Sunday and Monday :happydance: The app doesn't go any further than that - hopefully it will last more than 2 days!!!

That does sound odd dan-o, but boo to the BFN! :hugs:

TTCinTexas - did you get your IUI yesterday? Please let us know how your ultrasound and everything went.

Starlight - I hope everything's going smoothly for you, how are you feeling? x

How's everyone else doing? Have you O'd yet Cali? Any news for you Bluebrry? :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm also with you ladies on the rain. The weather has been horrendous here - I've even had to put the heating on some nights :wacko: I'm not bothered about heat but I really hope we have some dry weather coming up soon.

dan-o boo to the BFN but everything else sounds promising so in the absence of AF I'd say keep testing (late implantation??? Fingers crossed)

Chelli sorry about AF but happy to see you're still your cheerful self and taking it as it comes :thumbup:

Well in terms of symptoms I'm having a completely different pregnancy than when I was having Maia. I've been feeling nauseous all day everyday (although still haven't been sick) and have food aversions to everything apart from cream crackers and cheese :haha: I'm actually not complaining though and finding it a bit reassuring. I'm 6 weeks today and can't help but feel a bit anxious as my MC started at 6 weeks and 4. I hope I'll be able to really relax more when I get past the weekend.

In other news my horse has injured her leg quite badly this weekend :-( She is horny and hormonal and destroyed a fence trying to get to a fella and hurt 2 of her legs with it. She will be ok but will be pretty sore for some time bless her.

Hope everyone else is ok too?

Everything you are marching through your pregnancy now :happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

hi ladies martha sat with me so helping typing - mid bottle break!

dano and chel;i hope af stays away for you! 

stsrlight - -oo maybe a boy!

everything xd gosh seems like the time is flyign does it feel that way for you? will check out pic

ttc texas hope your app went well

im cd12 just intersestd to see what my cycle does this time lol am liking ntnp! lol x


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi ladies! Have been working almost full-time as my jobshare has been in hospital, so I am feeling a bit :wacko: especially as this is one of the busiest times of the school year... roll on summer hols!!

I am struggling this month with not having a clue where I am in my cycle (total opposite to you, Rowan!) Back to the CBFM next month I think! OH and I have have been bd every 2 days but not sure we can keep it up much longer :haha: so hopefully we've done enough!! No idea even which cd since I had a few days of spotting last month which I don't usually have. Very little ewcm as usual, my body does like to keep me guessing!

dan-o - sounds like your body is keeping you guessing as well. Great news anyway that your LP is a bit longer, but there's still a chance for you this month, surely... good luck x

Everything x'd, looked at your pic, what a lovely bump!! Time is flying for you, how exciting. Are you finding out what you're having? Sorry, I forget these things.

Starlight, sorry to hear about your poor horse. Hope she recovers quickly. Crummy about your ms but at least, as you say, it's reassuring that you have plenty of hormones flying about. Are you able to get an early scan this time? (After my mmc, my epu gave me their number and said as soon as I'm pg to phone and they will let me get a scan for reassurance). 

Captain - sorry it was not great news :hugs: Hope you are feeling okay and ready to get on with the next steps. Hopefully a few months of Clomid might be enough and you won't have to go down the IVF route x 

Just on the subject of NHS waiting 12 months before doing anything (as that's the route I'll have to go), does anyone know where that 12 months starts from, i.e. we were effectively NTNP since I stopped bf last June; I got pg in August and mc in October. Does that mean we've been trying for over a year, or would they count it from the last pregnancy? Or the beginning of trying after the last mc? Haha, anyone else confused??!

Chelli - hey, nice to hear you have OH home and that you are relaxing!! Good that your cycles are getting back to normal - I don't think mine ever did / will!!


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky, she's looking much better today although I think she will be sore for a few more days yet. The damage to her legs is definitely superficial though, which is really good news :)

I'm unfortunately not allowed an early NHS scan. My GP pretty much gave me the brush off saying he thinks having a healthy full term pregnancy within the last two years there shouldn't be anything wrong so I shouldn't worry. Sometimes easier said than done though eh :rolleyes:

I'm not really sure what the criteria is for starting investigations on the NHS but I think it's 12 months of actively trying. If I were you and you wouldn't rather delay it yourself I would tell them you were trying from when you started NTNP if you haven't already told them otherwise.

Got to admit I'm not sure how having a MC will effect things so that may be worth checking out.

I'm sorry your cycles are being random and I really hope you don't have to worry about Drs appointments. Hopefully your month of NTNP will bring you that BFP while the stress is off.

Rowan I hope that NTNP works for you too :thumbup: Ooh yes and I wondered if me feeling so different this time around means we are having a boy. I'll find out at the earliest opportunity as I'm not one for patiently waiting for a surprise when baby arrives :haha:

Take care ladies :flower: x


----------



## ariasmom

Hi all !!

I am brand new at BNB and just wanted to say hi. I too am 36, nearly 37 (this month), and have been TTC #2 for a few months now. I'm pretty sure I have only timed things 'right' one month however. Now I'm working with a nurse midwife who is helping me to time things by watching all the signals of OV, but I think this past month I didn't even ovulate at all. So now I am awaiting my menses and it's late, naturally because I probably didn't ovulate. It's really frustrating, however I am using lots of 'natural remedies' for delayed menses that I've read online and also will be trying some natural things to help induce ovulation. Although, my midwife says it's normal not to ovulate from time to time, and my 'malerian' levels (not sure if I spelled that right) are normal. Once I do get my menses (hoping very soon) I will go to the midwife on day 5 to see how close I may be to ovulation. I have to say this whole process is definitely harder than I ever thought it would be.

However I am determined not to give up because I really want a biological child and the frustrations of trying to adopt (as a single parent and the wait times) may be even worse.

Anywho, thanks for listening. Sometimes it's good to share what's on your heart.


----------



## dan-o

AF here for me. :dohh:

Going to the docs next thursday to ask for a referral back to the FS I was with in 2010. I think the referral took a couple of months last time, so I will hope to start my investigations some time after the summer :flower:


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, I have been ttc#2 for a long time now and I would love to have some other ladies (my age) for support. I am 36 and my RE think my issue is egg quality.I have tried everything except IVF so far. This month is my 1st using soy isoflavones cd3-7. I go for a scan and bw on cd12 so I am hoping to see if the soy helped and I have a few good eggs for this cycle. It has been a long ole wait and I am beginning to despair it will never happen - but still holding on to some hope though.
Good luck to you all! :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi I haven't dropped in here in a while and I'm glad to see everyone, especially Starlight and EverythingX'ed, are doing well.

As for me, I have O'ed, but I'm not sure of the date. It could be anywhere from cd12-14. I've started taking vitamin B supplements and I think it has already started to change my cycle a bit. 

Ariasmom, how long did it take you to conceive #1?? It took me 8 months and I was hoping this one wouldn't take as long, but it's taking me longer!


----------



## Rowan75

hi ladies 

im not sure ill ov this cycle or maybe itll be late -mass hugs thats got to have been a frustrating few years ttc for #2 - my fs reckoned i have 1 in 4 eggs thats viable but i dont always ov - makes things harder for sure! 

sorry re af dan o - good luck with your app! 

do the nhs fund fertlity treatment for number 2 or does it depend on area i wonder? i heard that some say no if youre 38 as well - bum,!


----------



## captainj1

Hi ariasmom and mas1118, welcome to the thread! Ariasmom, my birthday is on 28th July and i will be 37 also.

Mas1118, I also have an egg quality/reserve issue, ive just been referred to a specialist, seeing him on 2nd august for next steps.

Sorry I've been quiet ladies, I've been keeping an eye on the thread but been in geneva the last 3 days and working through the night on a transaction so barely had time to sleep let alone post on here.

Dan-o, sorry to hear about AF. I hope you get some answers and/or help from your FS.

Rowan, when i did some googling there is an nhs webpage somewhere that shows the criteria for getting ivf in each pct and they are all showing no ivf is available on nhs if you already have another child with your current partner. Some will fund it if your oh doesn't have any children. 

Starlight I hope you are feeling better, I'm sure nausea has to be a good sign, bean is obviously getting comfy and burying nice and deep.

Anyway, I'm going to get a glass of wine and get on with my work, DS is in bed and DH is at the Open with his dad and not back til late tomorrow night. I'm looking forward to a full day one on one with DS tomorrow. 
X


----------



## Rowan75

thanks hon thats good to know we had a chat the other night and said we wouldnt do any treatment above femara so glad we both feel the same - not sure if gp would fund that as its quite expensive but worth a try if we find we need it ive still got ewcm but sometimes i get it for 3 weeks or so lol


----------



## dan-o

Rowan75 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> im not sure ill ov this cycle or maybe itll be late -mass hugs thats got to have been a frustrating few years ttc for #2 - my fs reckoned i have 1 in 4 eggs thats viable but i dont always ov - makes things harder for sure!
> 
> sorry re af dan o - good luck with your app!
> 
> do the nhs fund fertlity treatment for number 2 or does it depend on area i wonder? i heard that some say no if youre 38 as well - bum,!

Yes but not anything ivf related. Some will do iui, but I don't know which ones. There is a list on the Internet stating who does what, but I can't find it!
Im pretty sure they will all do ultrasounds, an hsg/lap and dye, any surgery needed and blood tests, then clomid. Not sure about injectables. Cut off for age and BMI varies. X


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hello! and hello to the new ladies....it's sure getting busy in here lol, I don't check in for a couple of days and ive missed a few pages!

Dan0- sorry AF has arrived and i hope your referal comes through quick. This years seems to be flying past :( 

Star, sorry to hear about your Horse, I hope she is on the mend. I used to go riding a number of years ago, promised myself that when i loss some more weight i will take it back up!

Captain, the furthest i get in my job is to Cumbria- you really do make it sound exciting lol..... I live slightly near where the open is....traffic is murder. I hate golf! Where did you say your bump picture was, i can't find the post now and i meant to go and check it out!

Hinky- think i may have spoken to soon about my cycle being back to normal :wacko: I'm on CD32 now, thought AF was going to appear this week as i'm all crampy. Still am! I think she is just dragging her heels until we get some real sun so i wont wear white or something. Maybe i ovulated really late as my OH & I barely got to dtd with the amount of time he was away this month (well enough dtd time, but maybe not around the right time :winkwink: :haha: )

I'm afraid i can't really comment about IVF new ladies, you all should know i'm a complete novice and will now have to go and read about more of the abreviations as i am confused again lol...... 

Just got home from a trip to West Kirby.... sunny day by the sea. I'm feeling quite summer like :)


----------



## ChelliBelle

and I just went back over that 3 times to change some obvious spelling and grammer mistakes lol..... paranoid lol :winkwink:


----------



## hinkybinky

Just a quick update from me... CD early 20s-ish, getting some cramping over last couple of days. From my scant ewcm I estimate I probably ov'd around a week ago, and we were bd every 2 days up until a few days ago, so there should have been some swimmers around. Either going to be another very short LP or there is a little eggy trying to find a comfy spot! If we don't get our bfp this month then it's off to the GP to find out whether we can start some testing soon. 

Hope you are all ok, welcome to the new posters xxx This weather is so lovely, cannot spend a minute longer sitting on the laptop!! Bye for now :flower:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Oh well fingers crossed for you Hinky....lets hope that BFP is for you this month! :happydance:

Just popped on to say that AF is now officially here & here with a vengence! Ouch :growlmad: 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend, its been delightful. Put the new garden furniture out today, its been sitting covered waiting for some nice weather....lets hope it doesnt rain tomorrow now lol.

Oh and we bought a tent- must be mad but we thought we'd do a spot of camping if the weather gets better! That's optimism for you :haha: 

Catch up soon ladies :) :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed for you Hinky, hope that this is your month :)

Sorry that the witch arrived Chelli :hugs:

Hope you ladies are all ok and are enjoying the good weather (for a change).

My horse is well on the road to recovery thanks. One of her wounds is being a bit more stubborn and has been slower to clear up than I would have liked but it's still gradually getting better so it's all good.

I took Maia to the stables for a sit on her yesterday and they both loved it :cloud9:

I'm glad this weekend is nearly over though to be honest. I haven't been able to keep the anxious thoughts away ('this time last pregnancy is when it all went wrong') and I've even been having nightmares. I'm hoping I'll start feeling a bit more relaxed from now on, at least as relaxed as you can be in first tri, lol x


----------



## Hope4news

Hi ladies, I'm new to posting but read these threads a lot! I'm 37 and ttc for #2, my boy has just turned 2 years.
I feel so positive after reading all 67 pages, I've laughed and cried and have gained a lot of great advice from you all, so big big thanks.
My cycles range from 27 days to 35 days, im currently approx 5 days late andfar too scared to test. I've no obvious symptoms apart from ones I am talking myself into, I've had funny taste in my mouth for about a week and a few cramps but no wicked witch yet! I can't face another bfn so justgoing to wait and see.
I really just wanted to say hi and big thanks for keeping me going over the pastfew weeks.
)


----------



## captainj1

Hi Hope4news! Lovely to have you on board. 5 days late is a long time, if i were you I'd test! But I equally know the gut wrench of another bfn so totally understand if you don't want to.

I'm 7-8 dpo and nothing to report other than per cbfm I o'd on cd15 which is very late for me these days, so who knows maybe there was an egg of decent quality this month. I'm trying to stay positive. Getting lots of creamy cm.

I've got an appointment with the FS on 2 August to discuss my bloods and next steps.

Lovely day! X


----------



## Hope4news

Thanks for the welcome Captain. Fingers crossed for you this month. I'm still far too scared to do a test (I'm such a wuss) although if still no af by Thursday I will do one then. Just can't face another bfn, it's just heartbreaking!

I hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the beautiful sunshine


----------



## hinkybinky

Hope4news said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to posting but read these threads a lot! I'm 37 and ttc for #2, my boy has just turned 2 years.
> I feel so positive after reading all 67 pages, I've laughed and cried and have gained a lot of great advice from you all, so big big thanks.
> My cycles range from 27 days to 35 days, im currently approx 5 days late andfar too scared to test. I've no obvious symptoms apart from ones I am talking myself into, I've had funny taste in my mouth for about a week and a few cramps but no wicked witch yet! I can't face another bfn so justgoing to wait and see.
> I really just wanted to say hi and big thanks for keeping me going over the pastfew weeks.
> )

Hi, nice to meet you! I too have very erratic cycles so never quite know when to test. I'm trying to be more relaxed this month so have no idea where I am, but have had some slight twinges / cramps since Saturday - too late for ov so am hoping it might be implantation. I am going to wait and see this month, feel so sick of testing and getting those stupid bfns.

All sounds super positive for you though... let us know what happens xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Hi Hope4news! Lovely to have you on board. 5 days late is a long time, if i were you I'd test! But I equally know the gut wrench of another bfn so totally understand if you don't want to.
> 
> I'm 7-8 dpo and nothing to report other than per cbfm I o'd on cd15 which is very late for me these days, so who knows maybe there was an egg of decent quality this month. I'm trying to stay positive. Getting lots of creamy cm.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the FS on 2 August to discuss my bloods and next steps.
> 
> Lovely day! X

I think I'm probably around the same dpo as you, maybe a few more, and also having lots of white and creamy cm. Fingers crossed for both of us, all we can do is stay positive. I'll be booking an appt with GP if it's bfn for me so we may be on that roller coaster together, but let's hope we don't need to x


----------



## hinkybinky

Hope4news said:


> Thanks for the welcome Captain. Fingers crossed for you this month. I'm still far too scared to do a test (I'm such a wuss) although if still no af by Thursday I will do one then. Just can't face another bfn, it's just heartbreaking!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the beautiful sunshine

Any news? :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

Im 5dpo and lots of creamy cm and sore boobs and also feeling sick and dizzy on and off - but may be the heat! lol


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> Im 5dpo and lots of creamy cm and sore boobs and also feeling sick and dizzy on and off - but may be the heat! lol

Ah, hope it turns out well for you. I've not had my usual sickness, not sure whether to take that as a good sign or not!


----------



## captainj1

I'm pretty sure AF is coming. Despite trying to focus on my FS appointment and looking forward, I'm still gutted and a bit teary. Stupid body. Feel like I'm letting DH down.
:cry:


----------



## ChelliBelle

captainj1 said:


> I'm pretty sure AF is coming. Despite trying to focus on my FS appointment and looking forward, I'm still gutted and a bit teary. Stupid body. Feel like I'm letting DH down.
> :cry:

:sad1: Sending big hugs your way Captain :hugs: It can't be easy having all the worry on your mind, but you know your really not letting anyone down hun and i'm sure your hubby would say the same if he heard you say that but that doens't take away the disappointment feeling that comes to us all every month. It's frustrating when you want something so bad and its just not happening quick enough or there are problems along the way .
Chin up hun ( i know easier said than done), your FS appointment will give you some positive steps forward. we're all here for you :) x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Rowan75 said:


> Im 5dpo and lots of creamy cm and sore boobs and also feeling sick and dizzy on and off - but may be the heat! lol

Fingers crossed for you :thumbup: .... and yes some of it could be the heat don't think the heat gives you sore boobs! lol


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> I'm pretty sure AF is coming. Despite trying to focus on my FS appointment and looking forward, I'm still gutted and a bit teary. Stupid body. Feel like I'm letting DH down.
> :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am pretty sure mine is on its way too :cry: It just wears you down a little bit more each time, doesn't it. It's my OH's birthday next Sat and was thinking how lovely it'd be to be able to give him some bfp news on his birthday. In fact, every single month I have a different little fantasy of how I'll break the bfp news, depending on what will be happening that month. I guess we need a bit of hope to keep us going, but when hope is continually dashed by AF it's just horrible.

You can't do any more that you are doing, so don't feel you are letting DH down. It's not as if you're slacking in this department!! I am sure your appointment will bring renewed hope and that you'll be preggers in no time.

I hate waiting for af and wish I'd used cbfm this month as it's horrible not knowing how long I need to wait. I am not cut out for ntnp :wacko:


----------



## Rowan75

big hugs guys x

ive had such a draining couple of days with martha im starting to think its way too early to be thinking of another one but i just feel under pressure cos of my age...do you guys feel that?


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> big hugs guys x
> 
> ive had such a draining couple of days with martha im starting to think its way too early to be thinking of another one but i just feel under pressure cos of my age...do you guys feel that?

I think whatever age they are it's hard to imagine having a newborn, or even more so being heavily pregnant! Stanley's 21 months now and very demanding of my attention. 

With my mmc I'd have had an 18 month age gap which I thought was really daunting, especially as they'd have been one school year apart. I am glad in a way that events have meant I've had longer with him on his own, but as the months go by I do start to worry. Having said that there is nothing I could have done differently as I was ntnp the whole time and got pregnant the cycle after my periods returned after bfing.

It's crazy how we all put ourselves under so much pressure. And that's not helping ttc either :dohh:

Anyway, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## captainj1

Thanks girls. I know we are all in the same boat. I had another manager (male this time) come to tell me his wife is expecting today and it nearly tipped me over the edge. I've been away in Dublin this week and been working til midnight every night and I'm just shattered. I've got one more week in Manchester before I go to Malaysia and Korea for 10 days, again on business. I'm not looking forward to it. Just want some time with my family. 

Joey is amazing fun at the moment. He is 4 days older than Stanley, Hinkey. He is having a bit of a clingy/cuddly phase, but also is a cheeky monkey and is really developing a sense of humour. 

And it is my 37th birthday tomorrow! Eek. I feel about a hundred.


----------



## Rowan75

happy birthday hon - i really felt 37 - felt it was late 30s officially! 

me and dh had a c=good chat last night and concluded were not ready emotionally or financially to ttc again - so were going to try and have fun after Ive ovd - so i wont be joining you on the ttc rollercoaster just yet but will keep an eye on how you are all doing if thats ok? 

x


----------



## EverythingXd

Happy birthday Captain! :happydance: Hope you have a lovely day. I can't believe our LOs will soon be old enough to be involved properly in choosing / making presents... they grow up so fast! x

Has AF stayed away for you Hinky? It can feel like she's on the way when she isn't so I've got my fingers crossed that this is your month :hugs:

Starlight - I hope your nightmares have stopped :hugs: Have you booked in with your midwife yet? x

I think Chelli and dan-o must be approaching the jiggy jiggy bit of their cycles, is that right? If so, have fun ladies and here's a sprinkling of baby dust for you both (and anyone else here who's about to Ov) :dust:

I had my 16 week appointment this week and it was a big dull dud! I thought I'd get to listen to baby's HB but she wouldn't check. She said sometimes they can't find it this early so they don't do it :shrug: 

Me and OH decided from really early on that we would find out the gender this time (we didn't with Fin), but I'm having second thoughts. We would both like a girl this time... all along I've been convincing myself it really doesn't matter that much - after all, I love Fin to bits. But we're not having any more and I just keep thinking I want that mother-daughter relationship. I can't help but think if I find out its a boy I will feel disappointed, but I don't want to feel like that :cry: I keep thinking if I wait until baby is born I'm going to be delighted and completely smitten regardless of the sex. Does that make sense?


----------



## hinkybinky

EverythingXd said:


> Me and OH decided from really early on that we would find out the gender this time (we didn't with Fin), but I'm having second thoughts. We would both like a girl this time... all along I've been convincing myself it really doesn't matter that much - after all, I love Fin to bits. But we're not having any more and I just keep thinking I want that mother-daughter relationship. I can't help but think if I find out its a boy I will feel disappointed, but I don't want to feel like that :cry: I keep thinking if I wait until baby is born I'm going to be delighted and completely smitten regardless of the sex. Does that make sense?

Totally - I could have written it myself as OH and I have had the exact same conversation. I know exactly what you mean about the mother/daughter thing. I've said that to other people and they've said "you just have to make sure your boys marry lovely girls then you can still have it" but I'm not so sure.

I think you can't think that far into the future though, and what you'd want based on the grown up relationship. Even if you had a girl you might not have that anyway for all sorts of reasons.

2 boys is nice because they can play with each other - I'm a girl with only brothers and in a way would much rather have been a boy, or had a sister! A boy and a girl is nice for the parents but maybe not so much for the children, at times. Although I suppose they're never competing with another same-sex sibling so there's that too...

On balance I think we'll find out next time. Give you a chance to get used to it if it is another boy. My reasoning is that if I am only having one more, I want the birth to be as lovely as possible, and not to be in any way marred by disappointment. Of course you will love whatever you have but in some ways it might be better to have an expectation. 

Having said all that, sometimes babies are not the sex they say they're going to be anyway!

AFM, no AF, I tested this morning and bfn, day 30 of cycle but no real idea when I ovulated. Palying the waiting game.


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Thanks girls. I know we are all in the same boat. I had another manager (male this time) come to tell me his wife is expecting today and it nearly tipped me over the edge. I've been away in Dublin this week and been working til midnight every night and I'm just shattered. I've got one more week in Manchester before I go to Malaysia and Korea for 10 days, again on business. I'm not looking forward to it. Just want some time with my family.
> 
> Joey is amazing fun at the moment. He is 4 days older than Stanley, Hinkey. He is having a bit of a clingy/cuddly phase, but also is a cheeky monkey and is really developing a sense of humour.
> 
> And it is my 37th birthday tomorrow! Eek. I feel about a hundred.

Happy birthday, hope you are having a lovely day with your family xxx

Wow, your job sounds so full on. It must be so tiring for you constantly juggling work and home. You must be superwoman :hugs: Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon and roll on the much-needed maternity leave!

I can't believe Stanley will be two in 3 months - they are growing up too fast!


----------



## starlight2801

Happy birthday Captain :)

That's strange about your AF (or rather lack of) Hinky. As you've been NTNP this month here's hoping that you O'd and/or implanted late and it's a good sign.

I'm ok thanks Everything. I had a bad dream on Thursday night but that was the first in about a week so I think I'm settling down a bit and feeling a bit more relaxed. The dream didn't even upset me so much this time. I woke up thinking 'ok I'm dreaming again' and pretty much went straight back to sleep which is a huge improvement :thumbup:

I've had my booking appointment come through but it's not for another few weeks yet. By the time it comes around I'll be just a day off 10 weeks which seems pretty late to me but I remember feeling pretty underwhelmed after my booking appointment last time so not that bothered.

What does bother me more is that nothing has come though about dn ultrasound yet, although I guess they could just book one when I book in with the midwife. Because I had emergency early scans with Maia I didn't get my routine 12 week one so I have no idea how it works :shrug: I'm feeling impatient to have a scan but in another way I'm really hoping to be able to just go for the routine one this time. As tough as the wait is I'd rather not have the stressful circumstances that give need for an early one this time around. 

It's up to you whether you choose to find out your baby's gender this time. Just remember once you know you can't take it back (but if you wish you had of found out there's always the option of a private scan later down the line. I'm sure you'll love your LO either way anyway.

I honestly don't mind either way but I think I might do more if I didn't already have a girl. I'm so close with my mum so I'm hoping for that with me and Maia too.

Anyways hope everyone is well and tons of :dust: to those about to OV. I know it's so hard TTC and I really hope you don't have to wait much longer for your BFP's :hugs: xx


----------



## captainj1

On the gender front, before I had DS I really thought I'd want one of each (actually I wanted 4 kids, but I think I'll get timed out on that and at this precise moment 2 is feeling out of reach...)

But now, I think I would like another boy. Joey would love it. My time is limited and it would be great to have two boys close in age that both go to football, cubs, whatever at broadly the same time and I get to see it all - rather than having one dancing and one at football and us having to split up as a family to accommodate it. Then again, I played premier league football for 14 years so maybe that's feasible anyway!

Maybe I'd feel differently if I was closer to my mum. 

He likes older kids at the moment, isn't really interested in littler ones. He was running around the garden today after my 8 year old niece, he was so excited and in awe of her, her name is the only persons name (rather than daddy, grandad, mummy etc) that I have ever heard him say. We see her maybe once a month, he can pick her out in pictures and shout her name.

Anyway, I'd love either right now. I've resigned myself to there being a minimum of 3 years between my kids. That is if there are to be any more. Hopefully I'll find out just how bad things are on Thursday, my dr didn't give me my blood results in any detail so I don't know what my levels are.


----------



## starlight2801

Its funny as Maia loves all of her cousins and my 12 year old nephew is the only person who's name I've ever heard her say. She points him out in photo's and says 'Curtis, Curtis'. I think the girls would be quite put out if they knew (she's never said his name in front of them). 

Will be thinking of you Thursday :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Captain, you threw in a few things there that I hadn't thought of. You played football for HOW long?! Lol. I am really into my football too (watching rather than playing though). In actual fact I'm a bit of a tomboy and always have been, we were joking earlier that if we had a girl and she wanted to go to ballet OH would end up taking her! :blush: 

I hope I don't come across like I wouldn't be grateful to have either sex... I know how lucky I am. I also would have had more if time had been on my side, and if my OH wasn't adamant that we're having no more. I think that's the main problem - I'd love Fin to have a brother, I'm just scared having 2 boys will make me want to try for a girl, and I know OH won't let me. 

My LO prefers older children than younger as well. He has 3 cousins (aged 5, 10 and 13) and absolutely adores them. So cute watching him with them, they hold hands and give eachother kisses without prompting. He screams with excitement when he sees them :cloud9:


----------



## hinkybinky

Aw, feeling a bit sad reading all that about cousins as Stanley has no cousins and is unlikely to either :( My older brother says he is far too selfish to have children (he's also gay so unlikely to have one by mistake!). My younger brother's partner has just turned 40 with teenage children of her own, and they have no plans to start a family together. My husband's sister is my age, getting married in 2014, and adamant she doesn't want kids (her fiance also has teenage sons so he's not bothered either way). So having another one is the only chance of him having other kids in the family. I had loads of cousins (mum one of 7) and think it's such a shame. I imagine it's nice as well to share the ups and downs of motherhood / fatherhood with other family members.

Anyway, nothing I cn do about other people and their selfish ways :winkwink:


----------



## hinkybinky

Aaaargh! Now on cd32ish. I have had longer cycles than this but not for a while. Tested Saturday and bfn. 

Still no AF, and over the last week I've been getting all sorts of twinges, dull achey type feelings, little mini-cramps and watery cm. Boobs a bit sore, which may be down to my constantly prodding them to see if they feel bigger / different! Feeling a little nauseous too, but that's not unusual for me post-ov.

I am just way too scared to test again for a while. My instinct is that there is an egg trying to implant, hence all the feelings (I usually feel nothing until a day before af when I get definite period pains). But having had one chemical pregnancy I can't face the thought of testing, getting a faint pink line and then af arriving. 

I am not sure how long to wait, especially as I don't know when I ov'd. Can't face another bfn. Just continuing to wait it out, but it's dominating my every waking thought :wacko:

Then again it could all just be wishful thinking anyway, since I do manage to convince myself I'm pregnant every single month, even when I'm trying to chill out :haha:

Also have not divulged any of this to OH as it's not fair him getting his hopes up with me every month. Out of interest, how much of your poas / symptom spotting etc do all of you share with your OHs?


----------



## foxykins

hiya ladies,
just though id say hi as im in the same boat as you ladies :happydance: im 36 and trying for our last child. my last pregnancy was 13 years ago! geez sounds so long ago :haha: just started retrying this month after a long needed break and started testing opk for the first time so im hoping this may help...


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed hinky x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Foxykins, good luck to you :wave:

Hinky - I got to the point where I was buying say 3 double packs of pregnancy tests but only letting hubby know about 1 of them. The month I conceived, I didn't tell him I'd Ov'd (I had told him previous months).

Well, I was rubbish at holding out on the testing, so I say POAS in the morning! :haha: How far off are you now from your longest cycle, do you know? Since you don't know when you Ov'd, I'd maybe say try to hold out as near to your longest cycle as you can x


----------



## Rowan75

im poas on thurs/fri whenever my ic arrive


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh good luck Rowan :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Welcome foxykins and good luck Hinky and Rowan :happydance:

In terms of symptom spotting I mentioned possible IB when I got my BFP before i MC earlier this year and he dismissed it as if I was imagining things so I just kept quiet this time around until I had that definite line to confirm my pregnancy.

After all when you're symptom spotting you want people to tell you it's promising, not to put more doubts in your head. You ladies are much better at that :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## hinkybinky

Good luck, Rowan!

I'm now cd34 if I count day 1 from first day of spotting, or cd32 if I count day 1 as first day of full flow. Longest cycle since mc has been 34. 

Am feeling really nauseous today, boobs are tingly and am getting loads of creamy cm and having that running to the loo to check for af feeling.

I did buy a pack of cheapie tests today - just did one and think I can see the tiniest hint of line (will post a pic later, but my camera needs recharging), but know better than to get my hopes up too much. Am looking at all of these as positive signs rather than proof positive. 

I still have 2 of the tests left, so will do one tomorrow with fmu and then again on Fri to check if I am seeing things, and if there is any progression. If so, I'll get a cb digi for Saturday morning and find out for sure (barring AF's arrival in the meantime of course).

Fingers crossed for me please :)


----------



## Rowan75

fingers duly crossed x


----------



## hinkybinky

Piccies here if anyone wants to take a look and give me your opinion :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed Hinky. I can't see the pictures though x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Happy Birthday Captain- sorry i missed it :) 

Hinky- I can definately see a line- faint but it's there! fingers crossed for you hun. :thumbup: :af: Oh this is getting quite exciting..... that's nearly 1 pregnancy a month since i started following i think! 

everything- have you decided wehther you are going to find out? While i don't have any of my own yet i can see where you are coming from with not wanting to find out incase you feel a little disappointed if it's not what your hoping- and i know that doesn't mean you'll love this lo any less but sometimes we have the "ideal" in mind and since you want a girl it might put a little downer on it (even for the shortest moment!)- but as someone said, maybe you can find out later in a private scan?
Whatever you decide i know you'll be over the moon with a healthly girl or boy in the end- as we all will be :) 

Rowan- fingers crossed for you too :) 

Hello Foxykins! welcome :)


well I am currently cd11, don't think im near ov yet (hopefully not as he is away at the min) tho i have been a little bit crampy. 
Ive been a bit emotional this week for some reason- almost like a delay in period hormones lol.... had a cry this week over the MC- but i think its because my SIL who was 2 weeks behind me is now showing and everyone is mentioning the bump :cry: stupid hormones.

i don't feel very positive this month for some reason- but like i said think im just having a hormonal time at the min oh and plus i turn 37 in just over 4 weeks so i think that might be a contributing factor lol...

Oh well- anyway....HINKY lots and lots of :dust: for you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Aw :hugs: Chelli, I'm not surprised you're feeling a bit vulnerable with your sister in laws growing bump.

All I can say is allow yourself to cry about it and don't beat yourself up (it's easy to think you 'should' be able to handle something when really your reaction is completely natural and reasonable). Sometimes crying helps you to work through your emotions and come to terms with your loss to some extent at least.

I really hope your BFP is coming soon x

Speaking of BFP definitely cant see the pics Hinky (they must be there as Chelli can see). Is it because I'm on my phone I wonder :shrug:


----------



## hinkybinky

ChelliBelle said:


> Happy Birthday Captain- sorry i missed it :)
> 
> Hinky- I can definately see a line- faint but it's there! fingers crossed for you hun. :thumbup: :af: Oh this is getting quite exciting..... that's nearly 1 pregnancy a month since i started following i think!
> 
> everything- have you decided wehther you are going to find out? While i don't have any of my own yet i can see where you are coming from with not wanting to find out incase you feel a little disappointed if it's not what your hoping- and i know that doesn't mean you'll love this lo any less but sometimes we have the "ideal" in mind and since you want a girl it might put a little downer on it (even for the shortest moment!)- but as someone said, maybe you can find out later in a private scan?
> Whatever you decide i know you'll be over the moon with a healthly girl or boy in the end- as we all will be :)
> 
> Rowan- fingers crossed for you too :)
> 
> Hello Foxykins! welcome :)
> 
> 
> well I am currently cd11, don't think im near ov yet (hopefully not as he is away at the min) tho i have been a little bit crampy.
> Ive been a bit emotional this week for some reason- almost like a delay in period hormones lol.... had a cry this week over the MC- but i think its because my SIL who was 2 weeks behind me is now showing and everyone is mentioning the bump :cry: stupid hormones.
> 
> i don't feel very positive this month for some reason- but like i said think im just having a hormonal time at the min oh and plus i turn 37 in just over 4 weeks so i think that might be a contributing factor lol...
> 
> Oh well- anyway....HINKY lots and lots of :dust: for you :hugs: :happydance:

Thank you! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, honey. It must be hard to see your SIL's pregnancy progressing; it's no wonder it is bringing your emotions to the surface. I don't think you ever fully get over it and it is important to go with your feelings and cry when you need to, without letting it overwhelm you. We are all here for you. When is your OH back? I'm sure that doesn't help either, dealing with it by yourself. Anyway, take care of yourself and hoping that despite your worries, you have a good shot at it this month :hugs:

Starlight, not sure why you can't see the pics. Will post again here (I just inverted one so adding that too). Maybe cause you're on your phone, yeah. Anyway, hopefully will have something more definite tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







040.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 2









039.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2









040-inverted.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## starlight2801

Omg yes i can see the pictures you've just put on again.

There is definitely, definitely a line there Hinky :thumbup: :happydance: x


----------



## Rowan75

defo a faint line hon :) x

ah chelli its so hard sometimes - hugs x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hinky I see a line too! I'm on my phone and I didn't even need to turn the brightness up to see it :thumbup: You should get a nice clear line in the morning with FMU. Got fingers, toes and everything crossed for you! x

Chelli - yes, I think we will still find out. If we don't, I know I'll be too tight to book a private scan, and I think it will give me time to get used to it either way... I'm sure I won't be disappointed with another little man :cloud9:

I just got undressed and my heart sank momentarily because my boobs didn't hurt! :blush: What am I like?! I'm now lying here trying to get baby to wriggle :haha:


----------



## hinkybinky

EverythingXd said:


> Hinky I see a line too! I'm on my phone and I didn't even need to turn the brightness up to see it :thumbup: You should get a nice clear line in the morning with FMU. Got fingers, toes and everything crossed for you! x
> 
> Chelli - yes, I think we will still find out. If we don't, I know I'll be too tight to book a private scan, and I think it will give me time to get used to it either way... I'm sure I won't be disappointed with another little man :cloud9:
> 
> I just got undressed and my heart sank momentarily because my boobs didn't hurt! :blush: What am I like?! I'm now lying here trying to get baby to wriggle :haha:

Ah, I don't think the worry ever goes away during pregnancy. Hope you got some reassuring feelings! I am sure boobs don't hurt constantly through pregnancy though... can't really remember.

Thanks for the positivity, everyone! Tested this morning, line is barely darker but OH agreed it was. Have tried to take a photo but it's hard to find any light here as the weather is awful! Defo a bean in there, I think, let's hope this one sticks x

ETA: bottom one is today's
 



Attached Files:







004a.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rowan75

so exciting hinky :) congratulations! 

pal is defo harder Im hoping i wont fret so much if i am pg - wont have as much time for navel gazing i spose lol! my friends got our doppler at the mo as she had mm with her 2nd pg - shes nearly 20 weeks tho so should start feeling the baby move soona nd then we could get it back and let her know if she was ever worried she could just pop and get it 

am getting v nervous...i know its crazy but ive got my fmu in a cup waiting for the tests to arrive...should ave just bought expensive tests!!


----------



## starlight2801

Definitely darker Hinky- congratulations :happydance: 

Lots of sticky :dust: to you

Fingers crossed for you too Rowan xx


----------



## EverythingXd

:happydance: Congratulations Hinky! :happydance: So happy for you! x x


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> so exciting hinky :) congratulations!
> 
> pal is defo harder Im hoping i wont fret so much if i am pg - wont have as much time for navel gazing i spose lol! my friends got our doppler at the mo as she had mm with her 2nd pg - shes nearly 20 weeks tho so should start feeling the baby move soona nd then we could get it back and let her know if she was ever worried she could just pop and get it
> 
> am getting v nervous...i know its crazy but ive got my fmu in a cup waiting for the tests to arrive...should ave just bought expensive tests!!

Hope they arrive today - if it were me I'd be down the chemist buying whatever I could get my hands on!! Fingers tighly crossed for you :flower:

Trying not to count my chickens as I've been here before and it didn't end well, but definitely beginning to feel a glimmer of hope about this month. THanks for your support ladies, and good to know whatever the outcome I have people who understand xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Thinking of you today, Captain. Let us know how you get on. Sending loads of positive vibes and :hugs: your way xxx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the new pregnancy hinky, sending lots of sticky vibes your way!! X


----------



## Rowan75

hmm very very faint 2nd line.....did 3 tests 2 with my fmu and one now - dh wont be able to see them ofc - gah this is why i like the expensive ones - love to see those words!! 

so will test again tmro....


----------



## dan-o

Wow sounds like a double bfp is on the cards for you two!!! :yipee:


----------



## EverythingXd

Ooh Rowan, that's sounding very promising! :thumbup:

Captain - I hope your appointment with the FS went ok today x


----------



## starlight2801

It does sound promising Rowan, let us know as soon as you've tested tomorrow :happydance:

I hope it went ok today Captain :hugs:

How is everything going with you dan-o? x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thanks ladies- its nice being able to mention it and not feel like im being a drama queen- I knew i would find it hard sometimes because my SIL was so close behind in her pregnancy. Thank you for not making me feel bad about still having sad moments :hugs:


Hinky & Rowan :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am soo happy for you ladies and i am sending you both all the sticky bean dust i can :dust:

Hope today went well Captain :hugs: 


If i'm not successful this month I am putting extra positive hopes on next month as i think that will be an extra special birthday gift to me lol so keep your fingers crossed ladies lol


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> How is everything going with you dan-o? x

Yeah ok, a little fed up with ttc etc, hence why I've stayed quiet he last few weeks lol :haha:

Im currently waiting to do redo my cd3/21 bloods and hubby's sperm count, also have an ultrasound referral, to check if I still need investigating for fibroids. My gp think I might be too old for NHS referral back to my FS, so said she would check the age cut off and then refer me privately in that case, whatever that means. We have no money to fund any private appointments, so I'm hoping she has got the age cut off wrong!

Hope you are well and your little bean is progressing nicely. The weeks seem to be flying by! xx


----------



## captainj1

Hey everyone

Congratulations Hinky and Rowan! Fab news! Wishing you super sticky beans!!!

I had my FS appointment today and he said my bloods are consistent with my age rather than being particularly abnormal. I'm on cd6 so he gave me an internal ultrasound and checked uterus is clear and both ovaries showed a few follicles so all looks normal. He advised us to try for another 6 months and go back if we still haven't conceived after that.

Glad all is ok and I guess we just have to keep on trying...

I'm going to the Olympics tomorrow- evening athletics session, with clients but should be fairly relaxed, looking forward to a few beers. DH's sister is looking after Joey overnight which I'm a bit anxious about but I'm sure will be fine....


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Congratulations Hinky and Rowan! Fab news! Wishing you super sticky beans!!!
> 
> I had my FS appointment today and he said my bloods are consistent with my age rather than being particularly abnormal. I'm on cd6 so he gave me an internal ultrasound and checked uterus is clear and both ovaries showed a few follicles so all looks normal. He advised us to try for another 6 months and go back if we still haven't conceived after that.
> 
> Glad all is ok and I guess we just have to keep on trying...
> 
> I'm going to the Olympics tomorrow- evening athletics session, with clients but should be fairly relaxed, looking forward to a few beers. DH's sister is looking after Joey overnight which I'm a bit anxious about but I'm sure will be fine....

That's really good news - I know it must be frustrating because of course you have been trying really hard for ages, but good that you've have a scan and the blood checks to put your mind at rest. A lot more positive knowing that there's every chance you will be ovulating most cycles and your bd efforts are not being wasted. "Keep doing what you're doing" is not an easy message to hear though, so loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ooh, enjoy the Olympics - and the beers! We tried for the first round of tickets but then gave up; sort of wish we'd tried a bit harder now. My parents are going pretty much all next week - I think my dad applied for everything!

Of course Joey will be ok, but I can understand your concern. We've only ever left Stan overnight with my parents and OH's (we are sooo extremely lucky to have our family nearby, and so willing to help out). I leave him without a thought (and he with barely a backward glance at us :haha:) but the first time I must've spent as much time explaining every eventuality as I spent out of the house! :wacko:


----------



## EverythingXd

That's great news Captain :thumbup: My doc told me it just takes a little longer at our age, which frustrated me at the time because I wanted some miracle answer. Turns out he was right though, and it will happen soon for you too :dust:

Fin stays at my OH's parents or sister's once every couple of months. He always sleeps better than I do! I bet Joey will have lots of fun, he'll have loads of fuss made of him :hugs:

My hubby's off to the Olympics 2 days next week too, with a friend. OH applied for loads of tickets and only got 1 set. His friend got a set too so they're taking each other. I'm taking Fin on day trips both days to keep us both entertained. We've got tickets to the Mr Bloom roadshow too next weekend so that should be fun x


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> How is everything going with you dan-o? x
> 
> Yeah ok, a little fed up with ttc etc, hence why I've stayed quiet he last few weeks lol :haha:
> 
> Im currently waiting to do redo my cd3/21 bloods and hubby's sperm count, also have an ultrasound referral, to check if I still need investigating for fibroids. My gp think I might be too old for NHS referral back to my FS, so said she would check the age cut off and then refer me privately in that case, whatever that means. We have no money to fund any private appointments, so I'm hoping she has got the age cut off wrong!
> 
> Hope you are well and your little bean is progressing nicely. The weeks seem to be flying by! xxClick to expand...

I'm not surprised you're fed up - sounds like they are doing a lot of prodding and poking, but hopefully it will bring you some answers and positive steps. Sending you loads of :dust: in the meantime and fingers crossed that all is well. Don't forget to keep up that bd while you're waiting :hugs:

Re the cut-off age, I remember reading something recently about proprosals to raise the NHS cut-off (for IVF, at least) to 42, which surprised me as they seem to be trying to squeeze everything and restrict it. But that might be promising for you. Can't remember where I read it (sorry) but perhaps you could find more info online or gp might know...


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> hmm very very faint 2nd line.....did 3 tests 2 with my fmu and one now - dh wont be able to see them ofc - gah this is why i like the expensive ones - love to see those words!!
> 
> so will test again tmro....

:blush: I think I must've missed this post in my excitement. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Any more news today?


----------



## Rowan75

glad all is ok captain - frustrating but a relief hopefully just a matter of time - v jealous of olympics :) sounds fab 

defo bfp on a clear blue digi - v excited!! bit daunted too i must admit! :)


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> glad all is ok captain - frustrating but a relief hopefully just a matter of time - v jealous of olympics :) sounds fab
> 
> defo bfp on a clear blue digi - v excited!! bit daunted too i must admit! :)

Congratulations! I did a digi today as well just to make sure my eyes weren't deceiving me! Lots of luck to you for a h&h pregnancy xxx


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations on the postive digi tests ladies!! :yipee:


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> Congratulations on the postive digi tests ladies!! :yipee:

Thanks, will try to pass some baby dust to you through the ether, and you can pass some sticky dust back xxx


----------



## dan-o

Will do :dust:


----------



## Rowan75

ditto :) x


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: dan-o. I'm sorry you're feeling down and can understand entirely why you've been keeping away a bit more. 

I hope your appointments help shed some light on what's going on and like Hinky I'm sure you're within age for referral to a FS on the NHS if it comes to it. I really hope it doesn't and the recent good luck on this thread continues with your BFP

Captain it's good news your bloods are normal and if your US showed follicles there's a great chance you'll get your BFP soon. Try to stay positive and I have fingers and toes crossed for you.

Rowan and Hinky :happydance: for your digi BFP's, awesome news :thumbup:

As for me I'm going along fine as far as I know at least. It's about a week and a half until my hospital booking appointment which seems pretty late to be honest (I'll be 10 weeks by then). I still don't have a scan date either but I assume it will be booked at that appointment as I haven't heard anything yet. I didn't get a 12 week scan with Maia as where I live you don't get one if you have an early one so I have no idea how it works. I feel like I'll finally be able to properly relax when I've seen my bean :cloud9:


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> As for me I'm going along fine as far as I know at least. It's about a week and a half until my hospital booking appointment which seems pretty late to be honest (I'll be 10 weeks by then). I still don't have a scan date either but I assume it will be booked at that appointment as I haven't heard anything yet. I didn't get a 12 week scan with Maia as where I live you don't get one if you have an early one so I have no idea how it works. I feel like I'll finally be able to properly relax when I've seen my bean :cloud9:

Both my booking appointments were at 10 weeks - I think that's the timeframe they aim for. Both my scans were initiated at the initial appt with the midwife, then I got a letter from the hospital to confirm time and date (and in fact, the first pregnancy, the midwife also called me to confirm). I am pretty sure I knew the dates of the 12 weeks scans before my booking appt, but it might work differently nowadays / in your area.

Hope you hear soon anyway, will be lovely to see your bubba - nerve-wracking in the meantime though :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Hinky.

It's funny how it varies so much between areas. My sister (who lives in the midlands) had her booking appointments at 7 weeks and started seeing the community midwife much earlier than I will (I think I will be 17 or 18 weeks before appointments start). 

It is nerve wracking but to be honest it feels like its going pretty quickly and happily I'm nowhere near as anxious as I was to begin with :thumbup:

I hope you have a relatively anxiety free first tri too x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hinky and Rowan congratulations on your BFP on digi :) :happydance::happydance: This is becoming quite a good luck thread!

Captain im glad your bloods came back good- and while its frustrating trying to be patient i have my fingers crossed your BFP soon too- especially as now your not worrying something is wrong :)

Dan0- sorry your feeling a bit down hun.... both of us need to stay positive now. with all this fairy dust in here we can't be too far behind!! :hugs: 

Star, i had my letter come through last time for booking appointment with the midwife a few days after the MC and the date was when i would have been 10 weeks 2 days- so i think its about 10 weeks around this way- i think my SIL was about 10 weeks too- glad things are coming along nicely, and looking forward to seeing your scan pics :)

everything- glad your happy with your decision- I always like the idea of finding out and then you can get organised lol 


away for the weekend again ladies- so you all have a good one. Sending sticky bean dust to our newly BFP girls! :) :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi ladies, I am still waiting for my nice dark line, feeling a bit down about it to be honest :cry: Tested with 2mu this morning, the line was considerably lighter than it was yesterday lunchtime. I am trying hard not to read too much into this, and to resist the urge to test again. 

When I got pregnant with Stanley, I did one test which came up with a lovely line and I never tested again. With my second pregnancy I used the other test out of that box (!) which also came up with a lovely line. At the time I thought that was a great story - my 2 chn confirmed with 2 HPTs from the same pack! Unfortunately not to be...

After having a chemical a few months ago I just can't help worrying. I know that seeing a dark line isn't a guarantee of a healthy pregnancy, but still I feel it would be a good start :shrug:

Wish I knew when I'd ovulated. I am now 38 days since spotting or 36 days since full AF. Latest I've ov'd is 21 days so that would make me at the very least 15dpo. 

OH is being lovely and telling me just to chill out and take it easy - I know stressing isn't going to change the outcome, but I know how much we both want this and the thought of having it taken away again is horrible. 

Sorry for the self-indulgent post - I know I'm lucky to be in this position even of seeing a faint line as it proves we are managing to get one bit right! Just so worried it's not going to stick again.


----------



## dan-o

Hoping that line gets darker for you hun, could your pee just be too dilute?


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> Hoping that line gets darker for you hun, could your pee just be too dilute?

Thank you :flower: I was hoping that might be the case, or just a freak test with less dye or something, but surely with smu it would be darker than lunchtime yesterday when my pee was probably very diluted. Tested again about an hour ago (have drunk a few cups of tea so not ideal, I know) and line barely showing after 10 mins, and very faint even after leaving it for an hour.

Last time I had an early loss I began bleeding 4 days after my first bfp having watched the lines get darker and then lighter again. Today would be 4 days, so just a case of waiting and hoping.

I know you've been here before as well, it sucks doesn't it. Yesterday I felt really positive and happy; today I have this horrible feeling this is going to be another loss :cry:


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Hinky, I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through :hugs: Sending you lots of sticky dust, and I so hope to hear that you get a dark line soon :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry things are looking uncertain :hugs: I just hope tomorrow shows a darker line. If you had a good feeling before then that's a good sign in itself IMO. Everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Thank you. I am not testing tomorrow as I think I need to give it some time and see what happens. If it isn't all over by Wed I will test again. In the meantime I am trying to distract myself, so am banning myself from B&B as all this fretting is driving me mad. Thnaks for the positivity and hopefully will be able to update with better news on Wed. Keep sending me that sticky dust xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Oh Hinky I think you need a big :hug:

Lots of sticky :dust: to you xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello all :hi: - looks like I well and truly killed the thread, sorry!!!

No more news here - haven't had any bleeding or signs it's imminent. Have booked an appointment with the midwife on Friday, assuming I'm still in the game. Must admit I am not feeling hopeful. I have a FRER to do in the morning, and have ordered some CB digitals online which should arrive by Sat, to see if I've gone up from 1-2 weeks at all.

I called the EPU yesterday (after my D&C the nurse looking after us told me to call as soon as I got my next BFP so they could book me in for an an early scan). Well, the woman on the phone totally brushed me off and said I need to make an appointment with my GP for advice. Needless to say I was totally crushed :cry:

Hope you are all ok. In other news DH is off this week and we took DS swimming today for the first time in about a year. He absolutely loved it - we drove to a pool in another town that I had heard was much warmer and more child friendly. He has almost a phobia of our local pool (where we did our aquababes lessons) and would be screaming before we even got changed -but luckily didn't associate it and had a whale of a time!! So some happy news :happydance:


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Hinky :wave: I'm sorry the woman at EPU was so unhelpful, that was just what you didn't need :shrug: Good to hear you've had no bleeding. Fingers crossed that you will get some really good news when you test in the morning x

That's lovely about your DS swimming! I bet you were so relieved to see him enjoying himself in the water again. 

Well, after all my umming and aahing I've taken the bull by the horns and booked a private gender scan for 11am in the morning! I'm really looking forward to seeing LO again. We've not told anyone else we're doing it... I figured it will give me a couple of weeks of just me and hubby knowing so I can get used to it (you can tell I'm expecting to hear its a boy can't you?!). We're taking Fin with us so it will be fun to see what he makes of it! :baby:


----------



## hinkybinky

EverythingXd said:


> Hi Hinky :wave: I'm sorry the woman at EPU was so unhelpful, that was just what you didn't need :shrug: Good to hear you've had no bleeding. Fingers crossed that you will get some really good news when you test in the morning x
> 
> That's lovely about your DS swimming! I bet you were so relieved to see him enjoying himself in the water again.
> 
> Well, after all my umming and aahing I've taken the bull by the horns and booked a private gender scan for 11am in the morning! I'm really looking forward to seeing LO again. We've not told anyone else we're doing it... I figured it will give me a couple of weeks of just me and hubby knowing so I can get used to it (you can tell I'm expecting to hear its a boy can't you?!). We're taking Fin with us so it will be fun to see what he makes of it! :baby:

Ah, can't wait to hear your news (I trust we're not included in the nobody knowing...) - hope they get a good view! If it is a boy, I bet you'll be used to the idea within 5 minutes of knowing, and thinking of all the brilliant things Fin and his new little brother will be able to do together. Good luck xxx

Bad news from me, I'm afraid :nope: 

A very faint, barely visible line on the test this morning. Am going to try to get an appt with GP today. Am a bit worried now that my body is hanging on to a clearly non-viable pregnancy - hoping it's not ectopic or anything. Wish me luck in getting some closure; the waiting is the worst. 

Hopefully the GP will agree it's time to start testing / investigating to see why all our efforts getting these eggs fetrtilised is going to waste. So frustrating!


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Hinky I'm so sorry :cry: I don't know if you would have had some pain by now if it had been ectopic, I think they say it heightens at around 7 weeks but lets hope the fact you've had no pain is a good sign that it at least isn't ectopic. Sending you a big hug Hinky :hugs:

Yes, I would like to share my news with you guys later today if that's ok x


----------



## Rowan75

hugs hinky am hoping everything is ok for you x


----------



## Rowan75

have a fab scan everything xd - love private scans so much nicer and great to get a dvd x


----------



## dan-o

Hinky I'm so sorry sweetie, you must be so disappointed, sending massive :hugs:

Everything.. looking forward to your update later xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Just got back from GP - she feels it's too early to write the pregnancy off and wants to see me again in 2 weeks if I haven't miscarried, so they can scan me and see what's going on. She suggested doing a hpt once a week in the meantime. More waiting, even though I'm pretty convinced it's over.

She said if I lose it in the meantime then when we're ready we should come back and she'll send me for blood tests to make sure there's nothing going on. She seemed to think it is just bad luck, though, and said the fact we've already got a young child together gives us a lot of hope. She is the fertility specialist at the surgery so seemed to know what she was talking about. She said that statistically around 1 in 100 women will have 3 early losses and then go on to have a healthy pregnancy.

Was all very reassuring and positive, and I'm glad I went, if only so that there's a record on my file that this is the 3rd loss, and I won't just be told to keep trying when I go back.

Thanks for being so supportive, ladies :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

That's good Hinky, and what a speedy doc's appointment you got! :hugs:

I got a call asking us to go for the scan earlier because they'd had some cancellations so I'm back already! As expected, baby is a little boy. I can't pretend not to be a bit disappointed that I won't get a daughter... BUT... he's looking healthy and he's looking gorgeous! He looks a lot like Fin did in his 20 week scan :cloud9:

Here's one of the scan pics we got today. I've also attached a pic of Fin cos I don't think you ladies have seen my little monkey x
 



Attached Files:







2PDVm.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dan-o

Gorgeous pics of your boys!!!! :yipee:


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Hinky

I'm sorry you got another faint line but so pleased that your doctors appointment has given you a bit more to be positive about and fingers crossed that your bean will still stick.

Lovely scan picture everything and Fin is gorgeous too :) I'm sure both of your boys will have fun together in years to come.

I've been a bit quiet recently as I've had some bad family news. My gran has uterine cancer that is in its end, terminal stage. It's a real shock as she didn't tell anyone that she had it until she was hospitalised a week ago. We were told then she only had a couple of days but she's still hanging on right now. She knows about the new baby now (we were waiting until after 12 week scan) and she's really happy so that's a good thing at least.

Hope all is well with you other ladies x


----------



## Rowan75

ah hinky im so glad you got an app quick - keeping my fingers crossed for you x

congratulations on a boy Everything xd :) fin is gorge! 

ah starlight thats such a shame im so sorry :hugs: glad that she knows about the baby tho thats nice for her to know x


----------



## dan-o

Starlight I'm so sorry to hear about your Gran, that's such a shame xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

starlight2801 said:


> :hugs: Hinky
> 
> I'm sorry you got another faint line but so pleased that your doctors appointment has given you a bit more to be positive about and fingers crossed that your bean will still stick.
> 
> Lovely scan picture everything and Fin is gorgeous too :) I'm sure both of your boys will have fun together in years to come.
> 
> I've been a bit quiet recently as I've had some bad family news. My gran has uterine cancer that is in its end, terminal stage. It's a real shock as she didn't tell anyone that she had it until she was hospitalised a week ago. We were told then she only had a couple of days but she's still hanging on right now. She knows about the new baby now (we were waiting until after 12 week scan) and she's really happy so that's a good thing at least.
> 
> Hope all is well with you other ladies x

:hug: So sorry to hear about your gran, it must have been an awful shock for you all. It's some comfort that you've been able to tell her your news, and I suppose at least now you know things aren't looking good you have a chance to spend some precious time with her. Take care of yourself xxx

Everything - thanks for the update, lovely pics of both your boys! Great to have another chance to see your bubba - what did Fin think of it? At least you've got time to get used to the idea of another boy and there are a lot of positives in having two the same x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ever so much ladies, you're fantastic :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## ChelliBelle

Oh dear :/

Hinky, i have everything crossed for you hun and i really hope you have got it wrong and your little bean sticks. However i am glad that your doctor is being supportive. Good luck hun.

Star- sorry to hear about your news. I think its lovely that you have had the chance to share your news with your gran tho and while sad at least that moment wasn't taken from her. I hope her last few days are pain free and comfort is given having her loved ones around her.

Everything! How fab is that scan pic! and your son is simply a cutie! oh how he will cause a few broken hearts when he is older lol....and now you'll have 2 of them! Just think of the delighful chaos the brothers will cause! Sp please for you that all is going well.

Rowan- how are things progressing for you? 


Well, without giving tmi ladies i have been dtd like a woman possessed this week- its just as well he's a keep fit fan as ive been using up his stamina that's for sure! lol sorry. . .. I just have a feeling at OV stage, CD 17 at the min, so i might be late, but like i said i have a positive feeling and i'm going for it! If not, oh well i enjoyed dtd none the less :)


Hinky & Star extra :hugs: for you both x


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls

Hinky, I'm keeping everything crossed for you (well except my legs from time to time, as I'm cd11). I really hope everything is ok and you are just less dpo than you think.

Starlight, I hope your gran is in the least pain possible and that she gets to see everyone she wants to in the next days and weeks. :hugs: I'm sure it has been a terrible shock for you all, and am thinking of you. 

Everything, congrats on the scan and I'm so envious of your two boys!!! My husband has such a close relationship with his mum, much better than mine with my mum. Plus he gives great hugs, he is 6'2'' and she is only 5'1'' so he envelops her!

All ok with me, fly to Malaysia on Sunday then Korea the following Saturday, back on 21st. Hoping to catch an egg before I go, it is DHs birthday (35) on Saturday.
X


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hinky, I'm keeping everything crossed for you *(well except my legs from time to time, as I'm cd11)*. I really hope everything is ok and you are just less dpo than you think.

:haha::haha::haha:

Thanks, that did cross my mind but I've been getting bfp for a week now so I figure I'd have to be at least 15dpo :shrug: Anyway, time will tell. 




captainj1 said:


> All ok with me, fly to Malaysia on Sunday then Korea the following Saturday, back on 21st. Hoping to catch an egg before I go, it is DHs birthday (35) on Saturday.
> X

Good luck with catching the eggy, a birthday baby would be lovely :thumbup:


----------



## hinkybinky

I hear on the grapevine congratulations are in order for one of our members ...:winkwink:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

:D :D :D

Yes early bfp for me today on a cb digi! Obviously don't know if this ones a sticky yet, but it's certainly an early implanter, which is a good sign for me!

Bittersweet in light of your uncertainty though x


----------



## starlight2801

Whoop whoop :happydance:

Congratulations dan-o. Fingers and toes crossed its a sticky one.

Still have them crossed for you too Hinky x


----------



## Rowan75

woop woop dan-o :) x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Yeahhhhh Dan0 I am so so pleased for you. Fingers crossed it's a sticky! :) :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Dan-o that's fantastic news!! :happydance: Congratulations! x

Starlight, sorry to hear about your gran. It's lovely that you got to tell her about your new little one. I wish my gran could have met Fin, her and grandad would both have spoilt him rotten, and my new little man, cos they used to spoil me rotten too x

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments about my new little man. I confess to crying a little yesterday, but not at all today and I've been showing off my scan pics to my mum, dad and brothers. They were all really pleased and not a hint of disappointment. I'm already starting to get excited :happydance:

Hubby said definitely no more children for us... unless there is an accident! Haha! Well that's like a challenge to me - "ooh hard day at work love? How about a cold cider?!" I'm not seriously thinking of trying without OH's knowledge for a third, but joking about it has certainly helped lighten my mood :thumbup: x


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations Dan-o! Brill news. Sending lots of sticky stuff Xxx

Lol at the cider comment everything! I'd suggest you see how you get on with two before you get ahead of yourself!!! Haha


----------



## hinkybinky

Did another digi early this morning and still 1-2 weeks so definitely not a viable pregnancy. Was then beginning to worry about where it may have implanted (hcg not increasing can apparently be a symptom of ectopic pregnancy... although I realise it can also just be a sign that the embryo is not implanting well or has something wrong with it).

Anyway, I've started spotting this morning, still very light just when I wipe along with some pain; am just hoping this loss is going to be quick and complete and uncomplicated. Wonder if they'd see me at EPU now? I am going to wait and see what happens over the next few days anyway; hopefully my body will do what it needs to.

Thanks for the support again, ladies :flower:


----------



## hinkybinky

dan-o said:


> :D :D :D
> 
> Yes early bfp for me today on a cb digi! Obviously don't know if this ones a sticky yet, but it's certainly an early implanter, which is a good sign for me!
> 
> Bittersweet in light of your uncertainty though x

Nope, all this BFP news gives me hope! Am so happy for you xxx


----------



## Rowan75

ah hon so sorry x


----------



## starlight2801

I'm really sorry Hinky. I hope you're ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry you are going through this hinky :hug:


----------



## hinkybinky

Thank you - I'm doing pretty well at the moment, the worst of it is bloody sanitary towels, I just don't get on with them at all and feel so yucky :growlmad:

Other than that, luckily I never really embraced this pregnancy, knowing something wasn't right, so am not feeling too upset in that respect, just peed off with my crappy body and all the bloody effort this is taking.

Anyway, the most important thing is to focus on the child I've got, not this imaginary other one I may or may not ever have. So will be doing that for the next few weeks until things settle down.

Hope everyone else is okay and all our little beanies are well xxx


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hinky i'm so sorry hun. Sending you :hugs: x


----------



## dan-o

Hinky I'm so sorry Hun, you've described exactly how I felt last time. :hug: xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

So sorry Hinky. Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? 

How are you feeling Hinky? I've been thinking of you and hope you're ok :hugs:

Well things are much the same with me. My gran is still with us and it's so sad to see her so sick. Two weeks ago she was only given 2 weeks to live and is still hanging in there. She said she wants to stay to see the new baby but I don't think that will be possible however hard she try's. She is bedridden, on oxygen and is having constant morphine in one of those syringe drivers and is so poorly :nope:

As hard as its been to see her suffer it's been beautiful to see her face light up with a smile when I've taken little Maia on to see her and I'm glad I've been able to do that for her.

In other news I've had my booking in appointment today and I have a dating scan booked for this time next week.

I'm so nervous but also really excited :happydance: it will be so good if I can see my bean all healthy and comfy in there :thumbup: x


----------



## dan-o

Wowee, are you that far along already? Time flies! Glad things are going well. Sorry about your gran tho :(

As for me, ive sent my first sample off the the molar pregnancy unit and I also had a beta yesterday.. having another in the morning, EPU will then let me know when they want to scan me. Might be next week if my numbers are concerning, if not it will be the week after :) 
As for my LO, he's reacted to his 5 in 1 vaccine this time and can't walk on that leg. Poor little soul isn't happy at all, he's spent the last 24 hours lying on the sofa, ugh :(

Hope everyone is well, will check back for updates soon Xx


----------



## starlight2801

Oh no poor little man. Hope he feels better soon.

Fingers crossed all is well with your tests hun. How are you feeling?

Well I'm getting a scan surprisingly early as I'll only be 11 weeks next week. 

I think they are wanting an accurate EDD ASAP as I have an appointment with a consultant coming up to discuss whether VBAC is a viable option and if not a section will be scheduled.

That's the only reason I can think of but im not complaining anyway.

Hoping for good news about your test results soon dan-o x


----------



## dan-o

Got my first lot of betas back:
Hcg -197
Progesterone - 190
Both numbers are pretty much quadruple what they were with Sidney's pregnancy at the same stage! :shock:

Sidney is much better today and can walk again thank goodness. I hate vaccinations, ugh!!

So you're 10 weeks then? My goodness, that has flown by! You must be so excited!! Would you rather vbac or another section? X


----------



## Rowan75

starlight gosh thats flown! has it for you? i think if you had a section first time round then they automatically get you to see a consultant - thats whats happened with my friends anyway - they all got a scan with the consultant as well so you never know you may get an extra scan :) 

dan-o brill results woop woop!


----------



## starlight2801

I'm glad Sid is better hun :) 
So beta's are pretty high? do you think that means they will scan you next week?

Try not to worry too much (easy to say, I know). My sister had very high beta's early on and had to have a early multiples scan but turns out that it was only one baby and everything was fine. 

I'm really undecided on the VBAC question. The big thing it has going for it is the faster recovery time and I think it would be quite hard recovering from a section with a toddler and a newborn.

That said we don't have any family around us locally so if there is a high likelihood of needing a repeat section it would be much easier to have one planned so I can arrange for our families to come up and help us out if that makes sense?

I'm going to talk to the consultant about the risks of each way and the likelihood of needing another emergancy section and take it from there.

My birth plan with Maia was a medication free waterbirth and my experience couldn't have been further from that (a c section was almost my worst nightmare) but when I held her in my arms I realised how she arrived into the world didn't really mean anything at all. The fact that she was here and healthy meant everything :cloud9: 

I am so excited about the new baby :happydance: I really can't wait until next week. They have said they are happy for Maia to come to the scan with me too so I can show her baby brother or sister :) xx


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies,

Dan-0 glad that your tests came back high- i have to admit i dont really know what the levels should be but when i read Star mention multiples i reackon it must to good! lol
Hipefully you might get a scan soon then! 
Glad Sid is feeling better too 

Star- :hugs: for your gran. I cant believe it's time for your scan already! time has flown by so quickly! cant wait to see your scan pic too! :happydance: 
My friend had to have 2 sections with her two, both werent planned, but she was lucky that she had family around her to help her support. She as off work for a while tho if i recall, she's a chef so couldnt manage to go in.
Like you say your consultant will hopefully help you choose what you feel is the right route.


Well i hope Hinky, Captain, Rowan, Everythingx are all well too...we sure all all busy ladies at the moment :)

I'm on CD 27- i have no real symptoms, none. no cramping/aching/sore boobs- nadda- ok maybe a slight burning ache, not a cramp....but its very mild so possibly a late cycle coming. I was cd34 last month :(

Hope none of yu have had too much rain/storm damage as this weather has been a tad mental! Off to Liverpool tomorrow- lunch in Panoramic and then a bit of girley shopping! hope the rain stays away lol....catch you lovely ladies soon xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Chelli, it's good to hear from you. Fingers crossed for you, there is always hope until AF shows up.

My gran passed away tonight. I can't stop crying right now but I know in my heart that she's at peace and not suffering any more. 

I'm so grateful that I've got to say goodbye to her and that Maia brought a little bit of joy to her in the pain of these last few weeks. 

I hope all of you other ladies are well too x


----------



## Rowan75

chellibelle long cycles are poo - do you chart? 

big hugs starlight about your gran - so sorry x


----------



## dan-o

Oh starlight I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hinkybinky

I'm so sorry to hear about your gran, Starlight. Hope you are okay. We lost my nan a week before we found out I was expecting Stan. It was so hard that she never got to meet him but helped me in a way to think that she may be watching over him in some way while he was so tiny. 

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Rowan75

how are you feeling hinky? x


----------



## hinkybinky

Rowan75 said:


> how are you feeling hinky? x

I'm ok, thanks. I know I've not been posting much (although be assured I am still stalking you daily!) - to be honest I've just had enough of ttc for a while, so we're going to ntnp until the end of the year and then see GP in the new year if it's still not happened. Will be nice to chill out for a while - I seem to be over that "if this month happens to be a good egg then we need to do everything to catch it" as that certainly hasn't worked for me so far!


----------



## starlight2801

hinkybinky said:


> Rowan75 said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling hinky? x
> 
> I'm ok, thanks. I know I've not been posting much (although be assured I am still stalking you daily!) - to be honest I've just had enough of ttc for a while, so we're going to ntnp until the end of the year and then see GP in the new year if it's still not happened. Will be nice to chill out for a while - I seem to be over that "if this month happens to be a good egg then we need to do everything to catch it" as that certainly hasn't worked for me so far!Click to expand...

:hugs:

I'm glad you're doing ok. Good luck with NTNP and enjoy being chilled out for a while. Hopefully chilling out will prove lucky for you.

Keep in touch hun, we miss you xx


----------



## Rowan75

aye good luck with ntnp hon its a refresher than we need sometimes ttc can be so hard! took us 3 years for martha - gah!


----------



## captainj1

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been quiet, been having a hectic time of it in Asia. I'm just waiting for my flight now at Incheon airport, can't wait to get home and see my boys. The time has gone really quickly and I managed to FaceTime them a couple of times and joey was intrigued with it, he smiled and said mama and kissed the iPad which was lovely.


----------



## Rowan75

ah bless captain must be hard being away - how cute tho re the ipad :)


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

A bit of happy news from me today :) 

I've been for my dating scan this morning and seen my new baby waving at me :happydance:

My EDD has been moved forward by a week too, which means I'm 12 weeks not 11 and believe it or not my new due date is Maia's birthday!

Maia's due date was moved forward by a week too but she still arrived closer to her original due date but I'm quite happy to speed through first tri a whole week faster :haha:

Glad to see you back Captain. We use FaceTime alot when DH is working away. It's awesome isn't it? x


----------



## Rowan75

oh thats wonderful starlight :) yey so happy for you!


----------



## dan-o

That is amazing news starlight, congratulations! Xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Yaay, excellent news Starlight! :happydance: Did you get pics? x


----------



## starlight2801

EverythingXd said:


> Yaay, excellent news Starlight! :happydance: Did you get pics? x

I did. What was that app you used to upload from your phone again? x


----------



## EverythingXd

starlight2801 said:


> EverythingXd said:
> 
> 
> Yaay, excellent news Starlight! :happydance: Did you get pics? x
> 
> I did. What was that app you used to upload from your phone again? xClick to expand...

It's called Picup :thumbup:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Star sorry to hear abou your Gran :hugs: but whoooo on the dating scan- get those pics up!

rowan- no i don't chart or test for ovulation I just usually count cycle days.. i occasionally symptom spot, but generally i just go with the flow. I think we'd call it Paying Attention Not Preventing.

Hinky- welcome over to NTNP.... or PANP as i have named it lol..... finger crossed the slightly more relaxed pproach works for you hun x

I am CD32- she is on her way typically because i am away this weekend for the BH. I wonder if this is my new cycle since the mc. I seem to be about 32-34 days now. Is that acceptable or would you consider that a long cycle?

Anyway- next month next month :) 

ope you all have a great BH weekend x :)


----------



## captainj1

Starlight, congrats on the scan! How exciting.

I'm on cd26 just waiting for AF, she is definitely on the way as my usual spotting has started. I'm gutted (again), getting fed up of this now. 11 cycles and nothing to show for it.


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all ok and that the witch didn't show up for you after all Captain.

I popped on here on my laptop for a change so I thought I'd post my scan picture :flower:
 



Attached Files:







298700_10151355379129307_1018083432_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rowan75

ah lovely pic hon :) 

we had our scan yest and we have a HB - bit small so we will get another scan on 6th sept before we go on holiday as were going away woth my folks and my sis and bil were going to hagve to tell them and Id rather feel more positive - fingers crossed!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Lovely scan pic star :) My SIL is due her 20 week scan next week, i cant believe how time has passed.

well still no sign of AF for me, but i do have some crampy feeling- bbs are slightly sore. Don't know if i should test as this is CD35. Might leave it a few days- last month i was CD34 when AF arrive, so maybe my cycles are just getting longer? ;/ 

Ive a lot on this week, so i will leave it i think and might test late next week if she doesn't arrive.


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah thanks for sharing Starlight, that's a lovely pic :thumbup:

Chelli - my cycle always used to be over a month (so around 32/33 days) before I went on the Depo jab. When I came off it to conceive Fin, I never seemed to get such long cycles. I think it sounds a normal length. I hope AF stayed away for you Chelli... and for you Captain x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies :) :happydance:

I hope AF stays away for you Chelli. Symptoms sound quite promising so fingers crossed for another BFP on the thread :thumbup:

Captain still hoping the witch stayed away for you too :hugs:

Rowan it's a really good sign you've seen your beans heart beating away :) I hope that your next scan reassures you a bit more before you go on holiday.

Everything how are things with you? I've spotted on your ticker you're 20 weeks now!? It's gone so quick! 

I'll be 13 weeks on Wednesday and I never thought I'd say this but I can't believe how fast first tri has flown by. 

I have a bit of a dilema. Its my grans funeral later this week and I'm wondering whether to share my news with members of my extended family that don't yet know. It will be a sad occasion and I don't know if my good news might bring people some cheer or if they might think its inappropriate.

What do you ladies think? x


----------



## Rowan75

hmm its a toughie but i know with our familes in the last few years weve had so many bereavements that any good news has been very welcome :) we started planning our wedding a couple of months after dhs mam died and when we told everyone they were overjoyed to have something to look forward to and to talk about rather than sadness for the next few months


----------



## dan-o

Starlight, the scan pic is very cute, congrats!! I personally would keep quiet about the baby at the funeral, unless anyone asks of course. Just my opinion though!

Chelli, you are amazing not testing yet! I tested on cd21 this cycle!! :haha: Sounds promising to me, fingers crossed!

Rowan, congrats on seeing your little bean and the hb. Are you measuring small.. or do you mean baby is still small? I was a few days behind with Sidney but caught up by 8 weeks and then raced ahead by a whole week by 12-13 weeks! Good luck for your next scan, hope it reassures you a bit more.

Everything, hope things are going well, seriously cannot believe you are halfway through already! Wow!!

Captain how are you doing Hun? Did you test?

Hinky, hope you are ok? 

:hug:

I send my next sample off to charing cross tomorrow (they screen for tumour markers) fingers crossed that one comes back ok. Scan on weds which I am starting to dread a little, I'm enjoying being pregnant again and don't want it to end! Making the most of my last two days before the scan just in case!

Xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Aw dan-o fingers crossed that your sample comes back ok and your scan goes well on Wednesday and you see a healthy little bean nestling in there.

I can fully understand why you're dreading Wednesday and I'll be thinking of you with my fingers and toes crossed that it will bring you happiness and reassurance.

As for the funeral I'm starting to think the same as you after speaking to my mum yesterday. Unfortunately there has been a lot of tension and arguments within the family this week so I think it's best not to take any risks with upsetting people x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi

Star- i personally think save it for a few weeks- let people have a little while to grieve, but then in a week or so they will be all the more receptive to your wonderful news! Families arguing! there is a reason you can pick your friends i swear lol- my lot are the same but i never get involved and just stay well clear lol..

Rowan- congratulations on hearing the heartbeat- I think i must have passed whn you posted it. 

Dan-oI i don't know if its patience or fear that is stopping me testing lol- i have been having a touch of nausea with some smells- they same thing happened last time with i got my 1stBFP, but since i am still getting cramping I am too worried to take a test incase its possitive but not viable. I Think id rather not know if it is going to be an early loss (is that a chemical MC?) but then i could be worried about nothing and it is infact AF coming.
Before my MC i was regularly 28/29 days- then after it went up to 32/34 days. It is now cd36.
lol i am beginning to drive myself nuts- wanting to be pregnant and worrying that i am! I'm going away tomorrow for a few days, and then again next week for my Birthday. If AF still isnt here before weekend I will test.

I feel ridiculous- its most likely AF cramps lol


----------



## ChelliBelle

Oh sorry- Dan-o, i can completely understand your dread hun- i have fingers/toes and even tho i am TTC, i'll have my legs crossed for you too ;) :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Chelli,

and as much as I'd like you to test I completely get why you're delaying it. All of your reasons for waiting are what made me a late tester too x


----------



## captainj1

Star, I agree with dan-o, I wouldn't hide the BFP news but equal wouldnt go round telling everyone, I think if it were me grieving I would probably find it nice news but there are some that might think otherwise. 

Thanks for your optimism ladies but I'm on CD5 and still feeling pretty down about TTC. I might take a break from here for a bit tbh, will see. 

Hope everyone's having a lovely bank holiday, despite the rubbish weather! 
X


----------



## starlight2801

captainj1 said:


> Star, I agree with dan-o, I wouldn't hide the BFP news but equal wouldnt go round telling everyone, I think if it were me grieving I would probably find it nice news but there are some that might think otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for your optimism ladies but I'm on CD5 and still feeling pretty down about TTC. I might take a break from here for a bit tbh, will see.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely bank holiday, despite the rubbish weather!
> X

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks for your advice ladies :flower:

I've definitely decided to not spread it but not deny it in the circumstances and take it from there x


----------



## Rowan75

good plan starlight

dano big hugs hon fingers crossed for you - baby is a bit small for us - altho sonographers thought the measurements were fine so we shall see 

chelli bfp cramps are v like af cramp - fingers crossed x


----------



## EverythingXd

Sending you hugs Captain :hugs: :hugs:

I hope your scan and screening go well dan-o. Do you know when you will get the results from today's sample? I don't know if you remember me telling you, but I have a friend who had a molar pregnancy, which she got the all-clear from around a year ago after chemotherapy. They weren't sure if it would affect her fertility... well, it seems not - she is now about 16 weeks pregnant and everything is looking great. 

Yaay, you saw baby's heartbeat Rowan! :happydance: Sorry I seem to have missed that when I replied last time :blush: 

Ooh Chelli you're quite a bit past your 'usual' cycle now... I am desperate for you to test but I understand why you're "doing a Starlight" and refusing to test until you're at least a week late :winkwink: No wonder 1st tri went fast for you Starlight - half of it happened before you tested! Whereas silly old me tested when I was something like 3 weeks and 2 days haha!!

Well, things seem to be picking up speed for me now and yes, I'm over halfway there!! :happydance: I have a growth scan at 30 weeks to look forward to on 5th November, closely followed by Fin's birthday, then Christmas and New Year and little man's due date will be just around the corner :cloud9: We're therefore trying to get as much sorted over the next 10 weeks as possible!


----------



## starlight2801

'doing a starlight' :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Well ladies. . . I couldn't wait . . . I tested . . . And I'm a little bit pregnant :happydance: . . Clear blue says 2-3 weeks. . . 
I am having nausea already! . . I'm away at the min but I had to nip on to share. I'm currently about to go out with friends for drinks and now hope the antibiotics line will work lol x


----------



## starlight2801

Whoop whoop! Congratulations Chelli :happydance:

Have a good night out and hope you're excuse works x


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow, congratulations chelli :yipee: you must be about 4-5 weeks then!! Woohoo!

I had my scan today, all looked normal and the heartbeat was very clear, although the baby was a little small like rowan said hers is. Mind you, this happened with Sidney so I'm not too alarmed. Going back on the 11th for another look :flower:


----------



## starlight2801

Hey dan-o I'm really glad your scan went well and I'm sure your bean being small is nothing to worry about.

They really are all different. Really I know mine was measuring big at my scan as I know I didn't get my dates a week out. 

Although that said i'm still taking the extra week - especially as that extra week puts me in second tri today. Whoop whoop :happydance: xx


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations Chelli! Great news.

X


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations chelli :)

yey dan o so glad babys all good and HB - lets hope our poppets do some serious growing! 

yey for 2nd tri starlight x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thank you ladies :) I said i was feeling positive about this cycle :happydance: 
Send me lots of sticky glue for this one :) x


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Chelli I'm so happy for you - congratulations!!! :happydance: Sorry for my delayed congrats, I somehow managed to unsubscribe myself from the thread without realising and searched it to ask for an update from you! 

This thread is proving to be quite fruitful isn't it?! 

Congrats on seeing your LO's heartbeat dan-o :baby:

Starlight - I have a little theory, and going by my theory you will be having a boy this time... a little brother for Maia :cloud9: My dates were moved forward at my 12 week scan both times by 4/5 days and I know my original dates were correct going by my Ov. My theory is that boy swimmers are faster than girl swimmers so if your date is moved forward a lot, chances are its because that boy did a couple of very fast lengths! (Either that or your dates were messed up haha!).


----------



## ChelliBelle

Thank you Everything! It's still not sank in yet i don't think :) but i am feeling quite excited if a little worried obviously, but trying not to let worrying about MC spoil this 1st Tri for me- it will be good when i get past the 9 week mark i think- mentally anyway!

Dan-o- sorry, in my excitement i didn't realise you had your scan and saw the heartbeat! I am so happy for you! :hugs: and i didnt realise how close together in weeks we were either! 

Ive not actually been to the doctors yet- i am in the process of changing GP's as my current one is completely vile and i have no relationship with him at all (unless you consider wanting to slap him continuously a relationship ;) ) 
I will get organised tho!

I have some slight nausea still, especially at certain smells and my bbs are so so painful. I am really tired, can barely make it to the afternoon without a snooze so I am taking this all as a good sign.

It's my birthday next week ladies- the OH is taking me away for the week, and is spoiling me with a day at a spa , bless he even made sure he told them so they can sort out treatments for mum to be!

This thread has been quite fruitful it seems and i am positive that the other ladies will be posting their BFP soon enough :) 

Hope you all have a great week- i will be stalking if not posting as i will only have my phone and the reception where we are going is rubbish.


----------



## ChelliBelle

Oh and did i mention, that all being well, according to my calculations i'll be due on/around the 28th April?

I may have mentioned it already lol but just in case :happydance:


----------



## starlight2801

Lol Everything, we will see if your theory is right in approx 6 weeks :thumbup:

Congrats again Chelli, so happy for you :) x


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi all, sorry I haven't been around for a while... glad to come back to some fantastic news!! Congratulations Chelli :happydance: 

Really good to hear you saw your bubba's HB, dan-o, that's another big hurdle cleared :cloud9: hopefully you can enjoy things much more now xxx

Also great news about your bubba too, Rowan x

Starlight, second tri, that is just mental!!! And Everything, halfway already??? Where does the time go? Hope you ladies are keeping well and healthy. Hope the funeral goes ok, Starlight, and that your news comes out in the right way at the right time (I think you just have to go with the flow - there may be an opportune moment in a quiet corner with close family where you feel it's right and appropriate, or there might not... as you say if there has been any bad feeling etc best not to give anyone any more excuse to argue / bitch).

As mentioned before, we are trying to take a break from the stress of TTC - neither of us has mentioned ovulation, fertile times, getting pregnant or anything of that ilk, and it's actually been really nice. I haven't poas, checked cm or cp or anything and have tried to resist counting days on the calendar. Don't like not knowing when af might come, but other than that it's definitely doing me good. I'm also trying to lose the last stubborn stone in weight, so I'd actually rather not be pregnant for a couple of months (oh, I can't believe I just typed that - that body-clock part of my brain is screaming "nooooo!"). Hopefully we will continue NTNP until Jan when we will be back on the TTC wagon.

Certainly is a fruitful thread, the awful thing is I'm starting to wonder if I'll be the last mouldy plum at the bottom of the bowl :haha: Captain, I am keeping everything crossed that your BFP will be in the next month or two and then I will be swiftly following it up in January with one of my own after I've de-stressed! 

Take care all and looking forward to checking in again soon xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Oh Hinky! There are no mouldy plums on this thread, only BFPs in the making! :hugs: We will all make it! 

If you read back a few pages, I'm sure it was Rowan who said she'd decided not to TTC any more and then - bang! - BFP! I sooo hope we have a similar story from you. 

I am lucky to have made it across, but I shed a fair few tears getting here and I know what you're going through. The month I conceived, I actually didn't tell OH the day I got my positive OPK because I felt like it was putting too much pressure on him, even if subconsciously. I told him it was positive the next day so I could get 2 days of jiggy jiggy in a row out of him, just in case my eggy was still hanging about!! :haha:


----------



## starlight2801

Good to hear from you Hinky and glad NTNP is doing you good :flower: 

The funeral went really well thank you. It was really nice (well, as far as funerals can be nice iykwim?) and it turns out my dilemma wasn't really a dilemma. My mum had already spread the word even though the news was meant to stay between us for a while :shrug: 

Everyone was really happy for us and came over to congratulate us which was surreal but at least it saved us any awkwardness. 

Maia had to come with us as we live away from my family and we had no one to look after her. She was amazingly good and I think her being there helped to make people smile a bit too xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, how is everyone? :wave:

Thought I'd tell you about what just happened! I told Fin we'd go to the park earlier before his nap. Got his shoes on, stood at the door, felt in my back pocket... no house key. Looked round the hall table but nowhere to be seen. Fin cried cos he wanted to go to the park, took him out on the garden instead. Looked everywhere for my key, even rang swimming to see if I lost it there yesterday. Was meant to be meeting a friend after lunch. Rearranged to 3pm when OH would be home. OH left work early, got me a new key cut. Sorted, phew! 

... Just nipped to the loo, my usual middle-of-the-night wee. Felt a funny sensation on my back, thought maybe a weird pregnancy thing. Next thing, distinct sound of metal hitting porcelain. And there it is... my house key in the toilet!! Fin had put it under the covers, I got into bed in the dark so hadn't seen it. Didn't feel it, but I was obviously laid on it in the night and it stuck to my back!! Haha! 

Sorry for long post ladies, it just tickled me. Can't believe how much it affected our day, all because our little rascal is... a little rascal! :haha:


----------



## Rowan75

lmao :) oh you have to laugh!!! bless you :) kids are funny arent they :)

well we just got back from scan - baby is brill :) so so so glad and so so relieved! 20mm and martha was 21mm at same stage yey! so am feeling hopeful :) so will wait til 12 week nhs scan now - eek! we may be having another baby :)

were going on hols to a log cabin tmro with family so were going to tell them as it would seem pretty wierd that im not drinking, am feeling sick and in pjs by 4pm and cant go in hot tub etc 

oh im so relieved - please keep on growing well poppet - baby was very cute :) 

just need to face my fear of midwives now....had such a dreadul time with martha - but am going to go to a different hospital which has a better reputation and to be fair the consultants and theatre staff were amazing it was the mw that were the problem ignoring drs recommendations and also ignoring me and dh - but they cant all be bad can they? deep breath rowan...

ah ntnp is brill - then it feels like a happy suprise if it happenns....it was the ltttc (and mw) that was putting me off ttc so the fall by accident is such a luxury and probs the only way I would have another lo tbh :) 

keeping my fingers crossed!!

starlight glad funeral went as well as it could and that people were pleased with your news x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hello Ladies! .... well i expected to come back from my holiday with pages to catch up with but it appears that youve all gone quiet!

Hope your all well.

everything- I LOL when i read about your missing key and where you found it! 

Hinky- Your not an old prune hun! It will happen. NTNP route does work for some and its less pressure on yourself. Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon :hugs:


Well I can't believe how tired i am- i'm a bit of a night owl normally but i can barely make it passed 10pm at the moment. Regular bouts of nausea but no actual sickness! That is not a complaint either.
I'm still not sure if it has totally sunk in to be honest. I'll be glad when i get passed the 9 week mark, silly really when it can still happen after :wacko: still i'm aiming on being positive!

My first sober Birthday i think last week lol, bloody hell i'm 37! had a great time and im glad i was away as i got no "why no alcohol" comments...


anyway enough about me......come on ladies, dont leave me..... catch up!! x


----------



## starlight2801

I'm glad your scan went well Rowan :happydance: 

It's good to hear from you too Chelli. I know what you mean about getting to 9 weeks. I felt so much better when I passed the point where I MC last time, which was really only half way to 13 weeks and relative safety. Oh, and happy birthday :)

I'm 15 weeks today and doing fine. I have a physio appointment for my pelvic pain next week which I'm hoping will bring a bit of relief but also not complaining :) 

I think I've been feeling the first flutters of my beanie moving the last few days too :happydance: The only thing putting doubts in my head is that I'm still quite early on, but they do say that you sometimes feel movement earlier the second time around (and I definitely don't have any muscle tone in my abs whatsoever these days :blush:

In other news my other baby is officially a real toddler now. All I've had all night tonight is 'mine mine mine'. Everything, even the bath mat :haha:

Hope all you other ladies are ok and hope to hear from you soon x


----------



## ChelliBelle

15 weeks already? my that has passed quick! and yes i'll be glad when i get passed my 9 weeks too, i don't think i'm really letting myself get into this pregnancy until i'm over that mark- tho my symptoms are many- the nausea seems to be getting worse- and yet i can't stop eating!! lol

I'm trying not to get to mental over feeling the odd cramp sensation :wacko:

Can i ask you what pelvic pain youve been having?
and i remember my neice getting to the mine mine mine stage- in fact she is still in it lol

Well i really hope everyone is ok- its been so quiet in here. Ive not really been in a chatting mood myself, but hope you can all catch up soon xx


----------



## starlight2801

I think all your symptoms can only be a good sign Chelli :thumbup: 

I'm getting PGP (pelvic girdle pain). The ligaments that support the pelvis soften up during pregnancy to enable childbirth but sometimes if your ligaments go too soft it can lead to pain. For me it's in the back of my pelvis and my right hip.

I had it in third tri when I was pregnant with Maia but its started much earlier this pregnancy which apparently is normal. Hope the physio will fix it anyway :)

Yes I hope everyone else is ok too. I keep checking for updates but everyone has gone quiet x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey ladies :wave:

Rowan that's great news about your scan :thumbup: I bet your family were really excited to hear Martha is gonna be a big sister? I had some great midwives when I had Fin so there are definitely some good ones out there, hopefully you will have more luck this time around x

Starlight! :happydance: Aww you're feeling your baby move, yaay!! I don't think it's too early at all, I was definitely feeling baby at your stage. He kicked against my hand at 16 weeks and hubby's hand at 17 weeks :cloud9:

Chelli cramps are completely normal (although unnerving!) and your other symptoms are good. Sounds like baby is bedding in nicely. Not long until you pass that 9 week milestone... I actually heard that the risks are lower after 7 weeks because most chromosomal problems would have already caused a MC by then x

It has been a bit quiet here recently. I feel a little uneasy posting my pregnancy stuff in what is essentially a TTC thread. I really want to hear everyone's news though... I would suggest starting a new thread in the pregnancy over 35's but I like that we've all stuck together and there's still a couple of us due BFPs before we can move on together. How does everyone else feel? x

How is everyone else? Would be great to hear from everyone x


----------



## starlight2801

Got to admit I feel strange about it too Everything.

I want to keep in touch with all of the ladies on here, those of us with BFP's and those of us still waiting but at the same time I feel guilty about talking about pregnancy on a TTC thread. 

I don't know what any new ladies who look at this thread hoping for TTC support might think but at the same time it doesn't seem right moving it to pregnancy over 35 without our friends who are still waiting.

How would everyone feel about starting something up in the groups section of the forum? I'm not sure what to call it but something that's neither a TTC or a pregnancy thread. Just a group of friends who have been through a lot together keeping in touch. 

Any thoughts? x


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, I'm lurking from time to time and enjoying keeping track of where you're all at. Please don't feel guilty you should be chilling and enjoying your pregnancies!

I'm all for us staying in touch and want to know how you're all getting on, even if I still am a mouldy old plum!

X


----------



## AngelNoelle

I'm new to the site and I'm currently TTC, and I'm here reading this thread because I love hearing about BFP's from women my age, and also it's great to hear about what I should expect when I get my BFP. Congrats to you and the other ladies that got your BFPs, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Rowan75

groups sounds fine to me :) 

im getting round ligament pain already - had nightmare spd last time so im going to ask for physio asap (didnt get any last time just couldnt walk for 3 months) if the mw wont refer me Ill ask my dr - didnt realise how much help I could have had last time - pah! 

major teething day here - gah!


----------



## ChelliBelle

OK, i might be officially very hormonal, as ive just burst into tears reading the last few posts! lol :haha:


Angelnoelle- thank you, that is a really nice thing for you to say :) 

rowan, congrats on the scan- sorry i must have missed that, i think i am developing mush for brains!

everythingx :waves: I have to admit it does feel better this time- i didnt realise how much cramping i was getting last time compared to this time around- but ive got my fingers crossed :)

Star- ive read a few people say that they have felt movement early on- so i dont think it's too early as all!

I very much want to keep in touch, but i am happy to move to another group if that's what everyone is thinking.
I'm conscious of discussing Pregnancy on a TTC thread too, but we've shared lots on this thread and really want to continue to find out how we are all getting on, and want to have news on those who have BFP round the corner!!!
Plus, i can talk to you ladies about fears/worries that other people just smile and nod at.


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> Hi girls, I'm lurking from time to time and enjoying keeping track of where you're all at. Please don't feel guilty you should be chilling and enjoying your pregnancies!
> 
> I'm all for us staying in touch and want to know how you're all getting on, even if I still am a mouldy old plum!
> 
> X

^^WSS :hugs:

I know what everyone is saying though - the thread has changed tack somewhat. I must admit that some days I find it hard to read without a little tinge of envy, and I know you ladies will understand that. But of course I am happy for you all and would love to still keep up with you all and know how your pregnancies are going.

If it's awkward this being in the TTC section, I wonder if admin would just move this thread to the groups section, if Starlight asked them to. Although it is good for those TTC to see your success stories, and the ups and downs, so maybe just start a new one over there. Let us know where it is though please :kiss:

Meanwhile, maybe Captain and I can will start a mouldy old plums recruitment thread in this section :haha:


----------



## Rowan75

oh big hug hon - youre not mouldy old plums at all x


----------



## starlight2801

Definitely not mouldy old plums. I'll ask admin to move this to the groups section next time I log on the PC (I think you need to give a URL, which my phone won't manage).
Don't worry, I'll be sure to let you all know where it is x


----------



## dan-o

starlight2801 said:


> Got to admit I feel strange about it too Everything.
> 
> I feel guilty about talking about pregnancy on a TTC thread.
> 
> Ix

Me too hence why I've kept quiet :flower:


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hello ladies....took me a while to find this thread, and i hope you all don't mind me posting.

Finally got my scan today, which i have attached as my profile pic as i don't know how to upload a picture onto here.

14weeks 6 days and i got a little wave during the scan and lots and lots of kicks.


anyway, i just wanted to share this with you all as you where there from the beginning. I hope you all take care of yourselves and things are going well.

T'raa ladies :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

yey :) great news :) x


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi Chelli :wave:

Aww that's lovely! Congratulations, you can start to relax a little now. Have you been getting morning sickness? Mine went at around 17 weeks. Do you plan on finding out whether baby is a girl or boy?

I had a scan too, on Monday. It was a 30 week growth scan just to check my placenta is behaving itself. Everything was perfect, baby on the big side again - current estimated weight is 4lb's, he's in the 90 something centile (so no growth worries, lol!). They think he will be similar size to Fin at birth, Fin was 8lb 10oz. No more scans for me now, next time I see my little man he'll be in my arms! :cloud9:

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Would be great to hear some updates x x

Edited to say... Starlight I just had a nosy at your signature and saw you're having a little boy - congratulations! Thanks for not ruining my theory (dates moved forward = boy) haha! x


----------



## dan-o

Hi Ladies! Congrats on all the recent scans!

I've also just had a scan, the damn bleed is still there, but baby is looking great!

Oh and we are team blue too!!! :blue: :yipee:


----------



## Rowan75

yey!! great news!" were team blue too :) fab! and our date was moved forward! 11th April so your theory is looking good Exd x

sending baby fairy dust to all the ladies ttc number 2 x


----------



## dan-o

Two more for your theory! 
We were also moved forward, to the 18th. 
Same thing happened with Sidney!


----------



## starlight2801

Wow, you're theory is looking good everything :thumbup: My due date was moved forward with Maia too but she arrived late so I reckon that must have been a mistake.

I'm glad you ladies are keeping well and congrats to Chelli and all of you who have had recent scans. We seem to be all team blue so far so will be interesting to see if Chelli is having a girl - otherwise this must be a lucky thread for conceiving boys ;)

I'm really happy to be on team blue this time. One of each, whoop whoop :happydance:

I hope you ladies we are yet to hear from are all well and wish everyone that is TTC lots of :dust: xx


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hello...


Ive started a new thread in pregnancy discussions... 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1380157-over-35-newbies-not-sos.html#post22840909

Thought it might be better if we all caught up there now :)

Come join me :) x


----------



## starlight2801

I'll come and join you :) x


----------

